# Vostok Mod - The Revival Part II, The re-revivaling



## A.Sev

As the old thread (Here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/vostok-mod-revival-4188578.html) exceeded the functional limitations of many people's web browsers, Chascomm wisely locked it down so that we can start up a whole new 500 page monster of modified Russian goodness.

I've been off for a while doing a multitude of other things, including (but not limited to) doing a couple small runs of custom brass and stainless dials for Vostok mods (not taking any orders, none for sale, sorry)

In among all of that, I had time to finally finish up a long standing mod. Originally I had this 813 dial with the old school blued steel hands in a 150 case for a year or so, but I just could not get it to sit right on my wrist, the Lug to Lug is just over where I'm comfortable with so it never got any wrist time.

Final revision, I blasted a new 710 case, neptune caseback and crown to a matte finish, chucked the movement into a blue PVD steel spacer I had from ebay (not that you can see it, but I know it's there). For the bezel, I took one of the large size (090/100/150) smooth pilot bezels from Meranom (because those sit at the same height as the crystal, unlike the small pilot bezels) and carved out some angular "rock" texture, hand polishing all of the facets before heat bluing it to match/compliment the hands. I quite like the way it came out, especially paired with a blushark striped navy elastic strap. The goal was to compliment the simplicity and stark nature of the dial with just a little extra flair.





















~Adam


----------



## Kotsov

Can you have a previval in the same way that you can have a prequel?


----------



## stevarad

A.Sev said:


> As the old thread (Here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/vostok-mod-revival-4188578.html) exceeded the functional limitations of many people's web browsers, Chascomm wisely locked it down so that we can start up a whole new 500 page monster of modified Russian goodness.
> 
> I've been off for a while doing a multitude of other things, including (but not limited to) doing a couple small runs of custom brass and stainless dials for Vostok mods (not taking any orders, none for sale, sorry)
> 
> In among all of that, I had time to finally finish up a long standing mod. Originally I had this 813 dial with the old school blued steel hands in a 150 case for a year or so, but I just could not get it to sit right on my wrist, the Lug to Lug is just over where I'm comfortable with so it never got any wrist time.
> 
> Final revision, I blasted a new 710 case, neptune caseback and crown to a matte finish, chucked the movement into a blue PVD steel spacer I had from ebay (not that you can see it, but I know it's there). For the bezel, I took one of the large size (090/100/150) smooth pilot bezels from Meranom (because those sit at the same height as the crystal, unlike the small pilot bezels) and carved out some angular "rock" texture, hand polishing all of the facets before heat bluing it to match/compliment the hands. I quite like the way it came out, especially paired with a blushark striped navy elastic strap. The goal was to compliment the simplicity and stark nature of the dial with just a little extra flair.
> 
> View attachment 15163523
> View attachment 15163529
> View attachment 15163531
> 
> 
> ~Adam


wonderful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chascomm

:-! That is one hell of an opener for the thread. Well done!


----------



## marctibu

Have a nice Weekend.

Vostok Amphibia FCB

710 Case
2409 old dial style
Hour and minute Paddle one hands from OSC
Blue second hand from Meranom
Atlas One bezel and Rally blue and red aluminium insert from OSC
Elastic Nato strap from Cheapestnatostraps/ Obris Morgan Rubber Strap

IMG_20200419_115943 by Marcos, en Flickr

IMG_20200419_122532-01 by Marcos, en Flickr

IMG_20200419_170932-01 by Marcos, en Flickr

IMG_20200419_171943-01 by Marcos, en Flickr

IMG_20200508_200500-01 by Marcos, en Flickr


----------



## DocTone

A.Sev said:


> As the old thread (Here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/vostok-mod-revival-4188578.html) exceeded the functional limitations of many people's web browsers, Chascomm wisely locked it down so that we can start up a whole new 500 page monster of modified Russian goodness.
> 
> I've been off for a while doing a multitude of other things, including (but not limited to) doing a couple small runs of custom brass and stainless dials for Vostok mods (not taking any orders, none for sale, sorry)


Thx to restart the thread !

Great Mod and a real worthy piece to start here.

Everybody should not forget we're we came from - the first Vostok mod thread started 2014: 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/vostok-mods-1133714.html

Means we can count 765 pages of great inspirations. The developing within the time is outstanding.


----------



## marctibu

Some orange polish nail for the bezel.

IMG_20200530_091532-01 by Marcos, en Flickr


----------



## stevarad

How simple, and how effective!


----------



## Sayan

Some mods in 710 case.


----------



## Yamawammer

My custom Moose/Rifle Amphibian. 
Cerakoted Burnt Bronze case. Lumeless brass oxidized dial. Aged brass bezel with the teeth blued.

Edit: Decided to add lume. Not my best job. Working on it. Mixed up a beige color.


----------



## Parkgate

Moose hunting? No way. In a cull maybe, as a sport forget it, its wrong.


----------



## stevarad

Yamawammer said:


> My custom Moose/Rifle Amphibian.
> Cerakoted Burnt Bronze case. Lumeless brass oxidized dial. Aged brass bezel with the teeth blued.


You have fantastic skills and art sensibility! How do you get inspiration and ideas? Just fantastic.

Of course, I hope that moose is on safe and healthy )

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Yamawammer

Parkgate said:


> Moose hunting? No way. In a cull maybe, as a sport forget it, its wrong.


We eat everything we hunt here in Idaho.


----------



## Yamawammer

Parkgate said:


> Moose hunting? No way. In a cull maybe, as a sport forget it, its wrong.


We eat everything we hunt here in Idaho.


----------



## Yamawammer

stevarad said:


> You have fantastic skills and art sensibility! How do you get inspiration and ideas? Just fantastic.
> 
> Of course, I hope that moose is on safe and healthy )
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Thank you! 
I have a ton of ideas in my head. A lot of what I do ends up being a mistake and I love it and just run with it.


----------



## Yamawammer

stevarad said:


> You have fantastic skills and art sensibility! How do you get inspiration and ideas? Just fantastic.
> 
> Of course, I hope that moose is on safe and healthy )
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Thank you! 
I have a ton of ideas in my head. A lot of what I do ends up being a mistake and I love it and just run with it.


----------



## Yamawammer

Sorry for the double posts. My computer was really acting up. I know how to avoid them. This time it was something else. Wish I could clean them up and delete them. Making my OCD go nuts!


----------



## Yamawammer

One more. I did this one a while back. It just never sat right with me. Had a matching smooth bezel cerakoted the same Tungsten color. It was to much, to blah. I then put an aged brass bezel on, ehh..... that was better but to loud if that makes sense. 
I think I finally have this 170549 where I want it. Sanded the edge of a 090 bezel cerakoted in matte black. It says “me” now.


----------



## DocTone

Yamawammer said:


> One more. I did this one a while back. It just never sat right with me. Had a matching smooth bezel cerakoted the same Tungsten color. It was to much, to blah. I then put an aged brass bezel on, ehh..... that was better but to loud if that makes sense.
> I think I finally have this 170549 where I want it. Sanded the edge of a 090 bezel cerakoted in matte black. It says "me" now.


Two great pieces further ..(great compilation of different techniques , DIY...and „let's try")
with the 090 would go without any lumen.....then perfect (for me)


----------



## Yamawammer

DocTone said:


> Yamawammer said:
> 
> 
> 
> One more. I did this one a while back. It just never sat right with me. Had a matching smooth bezel cerakoted the same Tungsten color. It was to much, to blah. I then put an aged brass bezel on, ehh..... that was better but to loud if that makes sense.
> I think I finally have this 170549 where I want it. Sanded the edge of a 090 bezel cerakoted in matte black. It says "me" now.
> 
> 
> 
> Two great pieces further ..(great compilation of different techniques , DIY...and „let's try")
> with the 090 would go without any lumen.....then perfect (for me)
Click to expand...

Thank you. I debated all day on the lume. I have several more projects in the works that I know I won't be using lume. So, the lume was there, I was there, kids were in bed. The stars were aligned. Seemed right. ?


----------



## DocTone

Yamawammer said:


> .....So, the lume was there, I was there, kids were in bed. The stars were aligned.


 ..:-!


----------



## Mr. Bezel

I,m glad that this wonderful thread continues !


----------



## Mr. Bezel

marctibu said:


> Have a nice Weekend.
> 
> Vostok Amphibia FCB
> 
> 710 Case
> 2409 old dial style
> Hour and minute Paddle one hands from OSC
> Blue second hand from Meranom
> Atlas One bezel and Rally blue and red aluminium insert from OSC
> Elastic Nato strap from Cheapestnatostraps/ Obris Morgan Rubber Strap
> 
> IMG_20200419_115943 by Marcos, en Flickr
> 
> IMG_20200419_122532-01 by Marcos, en Flickr
> 
> IMG_20200419_170932-01 by Marcos, en Flickr
> 
> IMG_20200419_171943-01 by Marcos, en Flickr
> 
> IMG_20200508_200500-01 by Marcos, en Flickr


What a beauty !!!! BRAVO !!!!!!


----------



## marctibu

stevarad said:


> How simple, and how effective!


Thanks, yes very simple

Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## marctibu

Mr. Bezel said:


> What a beauty !!!! BRAVO !!!!!!


Thank you 

Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## PDAdict

Hello








Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Bezel

With a little delay, here is mine...















Watch: "valentyn53" (eBay)
Bezel: "Vostok-Watches24"
Hands: "one second closer"
Strap: "cheapestnatostraps"


----------



## Mr. Bezel

Now this one is complete as well ...














Watch and Bezel: "Vostok-Watches24"
Watch hands: "Komandirskie.com"
Watch service: (because I´m not capable to do it myself) "Vostok-Watches24"
Strap: "yevgen62" (eBay)


----------



## DocTone

Nothing really new 
.... trying further to find a metal strap which is comfortable for me(!) 
by AliExpress and some around 18 bucks is more than I exspected.


----------



## marctibu

Nice hands, Farinov?



DocTone said:


> Nothing really new
> .... trying further to find a metal strap which is comfortable for me(!)
> by AliExpress and some around 18 bucks is more than I exspected.
> 
> View attachment 15181803


----------



## marctibu

Another Sail Boat variant with classic Meranom blue hour and minute hands with OSC orange second hand, polished case and Komandirskie crystal back.

Crown also from Meranom, winter Baikal bezel and rubber strap from Obris Morgan.

IMG_20200419_105544-01 by Marcos, en Flickr

IMG_20200419_170847-01 by Marcos, en Flickr

IMG_20200419_170903-01 by Marcos, en Flickr

IMG_20200425_124027-01 by Marcos, en Flickr

IMG_20200514_095750-01 by Marcos, en Flickr

I hope you like it.


----------



## ronnypudding

Just adding this one here. I forget the case reference #, but I removed chrome with muriatic, sourced a vintage sniper dial from eBay and hands from IgorIV. Oh, and I swapped out the stock glass for a beveled mineral crystal. The strap is a soft suede NATO from Cousins UK.

Regards
Joe


----------



## ronnypudding

Dooop!


----------



## DocTone

marctibu said:


> Nice hands, Farinov?


No idea, a long time ago somewhere in the bay (but not from the well known suppliers).
Independent of supplier I modify the hands to touching my taste e.g. Re-luming anyway meanwhile


----------



## stevoe

Blue dude...









Best wishes
Stephan


----------



## marctibu

DocTone said:


> No idea, a long time ago somewhere in the bay (but not from the well known suppliers).
> Independent of supplier I modify the hands to touching my taste e.g. Re-luming anyway meanwhile


Thanks 

Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## NOTSHARP

Copper plated 420.
Bronze bezel







Steve.


----------



## Kamburov

Having fun with some gun oxidation.


----------



## DocTone

NOTSHARP said:


> Copper plated 420.
> 
> Steve.


Great piece ! 
(With the „caged one" you shown , you continue the line in an excellent way)


----------



## Dave51

DocTone said:


> No idea, a long time ago somewhere in the bay (but not from the well known suppliers).
> Independent of supplier I modify the hands to touching my taste e.g. Re-luming anyway meanwhile


Perhaps from Bandukh?


----------



## Yamawammer

Wow! All of these "aged, patina" watches is absolutely stunning! Right up my ally in design. Great work guys!


----------



## Yamawammer

My little weekend project. Aged stainless steel smooth bezel on aged brass Komandirskie case.


----------



## Parkgate




----------



## DocTone

Dave51 said:


> Perhaps from Bandukh?


Yes , this could be right .. I remember now came from US , but since a long time I didn't found anymore ..


----------



## Mr. Bezel

To be honest, yes it´s a dirty trick of mine, just to change the Bracelet, so I can show this wonderful watch here ....









but I think it´s worth it !

Watch: "Vostok-Watches24"
Strap: "sasstra" (eBay)


----------



## Yamawammer

K35 dial with 2415.02 into a 710 case. Komandirskie brass bezel aged and blued.


----------



## Yamawammer

Been a busy weekend. I’ve sat on this watch build for a few weeks. I couldn’t decide what case to put the dial into. Originally I was thinking a old brass Komandirskie case. Tried it and it just didn’t flow right with me. I’ve had a cerakoted antique brown K35 case with the gold dial (shown above) that was just bugging me because it never look right as well. So, long story short. I tried this dial in it and it worked. For me at least. 👍
Aged brass bezel that is blued in the indents and outer edge. Handmade leather strap. The hands are old aged brass off off who knows what watch I took them off of years ago. I dig them. They kinda pull from the case and mesh well with the brass dial.


----------



## Yamawammer

Whats going on with this thread? I have posted a couple other builds and they show up on my phone but nothing here when using my computer.


----------



## marctibu

Yamawammer said:


> Whats going on with this thread? I have posted a couple other builds and they show up on my phone but nothing here when using my computer.


The same happens to me!!

Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## djuschas

new Mod


----------



## djuschas

please delete


----------



## Weissen

Great thread! Man, there are some really nice examples here. 
Makes me want to scratch my modding itch (again).


----------



## Parkgate

Yamawammer said:


> Whats going on with this thread? I have posted a couple other builds and they show up on my phone but nothing here when using my computer.


Its usually a cookie issue, the WUS Forums website seem to fail to update recent cookies sometimes, maybe its just the amount of users and data (pictures) going through it. Try clearing your computers browser's recent cookies. It doesn't always work, but 90% of the time it seems to the job.


----------



## stevarad

djuschas said:


> new Mod
> View attachment 15197433
> 
> View attachment 15197435
> 
> View attachment 15197437
> 
> View attachment 15197439
> 
> View attachment 15197441


And where did you find that bracelet which maches so good with 020?

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## djuschas

stevarad said:


> And where did you find that bracelet which maches so good with 020?
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


aliexpress. of course I had to adjust the end links with Dremel


----------



## pj228

090916M base
Vostok PU strap
One Second Closer Atlas polished bezel (plus AS Ultra matte black insert)
Buran matte black hour/minute hands and orange seconds hand

First of many modifications I'm sure, next up is looking into luming the dial when I get the time.


----------



## BRUICHLADICH

pj228 said:


> View attachment 15199047
> 
> 
> 090916M base
> Vostok PU strap
> One Second Closer Atlas polished bezel (plus AS Ultra matte black insert)
> Buran matte black hour/minute hands and orange seconds hand
> 
> First of many modifications I'm sure, next up is looking into luming the dial when I get the time.


Beauty!


----------



## pjd

Do the aftermarket watch hands, for example from "One second closer" fit classic, manual winding amphibians, from the USSR period?

I was under the impression that the hand mountings were different, between modern auto and earlier manual winding movements....


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

pjd said:


> Do the aftermarket watch hands, for example from "One second closer" fit classic, manual winding amphibians, from the USSR period?
> 
> I was under the impression that the hand mountings were different, between modern auto and earlier manual winding movements....


If you are referring to the older 22mm movements (2209, 2214) the hour and minute hands of the "modern" 24mm movements (2409, 2414, 2415, 2416) will fit. The second hand won't.

Here are the hands measurements, taken from a very reliable German movement database (hour hand x minute hand x second hand):
2209/2214: 1.40 x 0.86 x 0.22mm
2409/2414/2415/2416: 1.40 x 0.88 x 0.17mm


----------



## pjd

Irreversible Mechanism said:


> pjd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do the aftermarket watch hands, for example from "One second closer" fit classic, manual winding amphibians, from the USSR period?
> 
> I was under the impression that the hand mountings were different, between modern auto and earlier manual winding movements....
> 
> 
> 
> If you are referring to the older 22mm movements (2209, 2214) the hour and minute hands of the "modern" 24mm movements (2409, 2414, 2415, 2416) will fit. The second hand won't.
> 
> Here are the hands measurements, taken from a very reliable German movement database (hour hand x minute hand x second hand):
> 2209/2214: 1.40 x 0.86 x 0.22mm
> 2409/2414/2415/2416: 1.40 x 0.88 x 0.17mm
Click to expand...

That's great! Thank you very much.


----------



## NerdThing

Not really much of a mod, but I had this old Vostok with a beaten up, rusty dial. I've just popped in a spare Sector dial I had and some old Slava hands as the originals were black and couldn't be see against the dial. The original second hand snapped as I was removing it - loosing it's tail, but I put it back and it looks not too bad.

I'm missing one of the screws that holds the metal band round the movement if anyone knows where I can get one from please?









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## pjd

My second mod ever.... And second in a week! 
This is so addictive.....

I'm not totally convinced by the foil hour markers... I think they need to be more 3d.
Not sure if I will find a different dial for it yet.


----------



## Trev_L

NerdThing said:


> Not really much of a mod, but I had this old Vostok with a beaten up, rusty dial. I've just popped in a spare Sector dial I had and some old Slava hands as the originals were black and couldn't be see against the dial. The original second hand snapped as I was removing it - loosing it's tail, but I put it back and it looks not too bad.
> 
> I'm missing one of the screws that holds the metal band round the movement if anyone knows where I can get one from please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


Are you in Epsom UK? If so happy to send you one, often got a few as spares when ordering from Meranom as a pain to source otherwise.


----------



## NerdThing

Trev_L said:


> Are you in Epsom UK? If so happy to send you one, often got a few as spares when ordering from Meranom as a pain to source otherwise.


Thanks Tev_L that would be very handy. I'll drop you a pm if I may? Yes, Epsom based.

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MedicalToker

Brushed 710 case

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MedicalToker

pjd said:


> My second mod ever.... And second in a week!
> This is so addictive.....
> 
> I'm not totally convinced by the foil hour markers... I think they need to be more 3d.
> Not sure if I will find a different dial for it yet.


What bezel is that? Looks great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pjd

MedicalToker said:


> pjd said:
> 
> 
> 
> My second mod ever.... And second in a week!
> This is so addictive.....
> 
> I'm not totally convinced by the foil hour markers... I think they need to be more 3d.
> Not sure if I will find a different dial for it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> What bezel is that? Looks great
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thank you! Bezel and insert from one second closer. "The Shark one...." Insert is "the scandi one..."


----------



## Yokohama

Yamawammer said:


> I think I finally have this 170549 where I want it. Sanded the edge of a 090 bezel cerakoted in matte black. It says "me" now.


Love this dial. Did you source it as a replacement or with a complete watch?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yokohama

Some works to share










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevoe

Yesterday I got a Buran, in very good condition but with the wrong case. Now she has a new one ...









Best wishes, and have a nice weekend
Stephan

PS: All parts original from Vostok, exept the strap (https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/collections/paratrooper-straps/products/paratrooper-strap-1).


----------



## NerdThing

Some awesome mods going on here, thanks for sharing.

Would it be possible to ask which companies people use for parts? I'm a fan of Meranom; One Second Closer; ChistopolCity and; Komandirskie.com but it would be good to know of any others please? 

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## NOTSHARP

The Postie delivered a new dial to me, today, so I had to find something to fit it to.

120 case, brushed
Crown - meranom
Hand set- favinov 
Gilt ring
Bezel from an 020 case
2416
Zulu diver strap.







I am not a fan of the 120 case, nor Nato straps, so this is well likely to change. :-d

Steve.


----------



## MedicalToker

NerdThing said:


> Some awesome mods going on here, thanks for sharing.
> 
> Would it be possible to ask which companies people use for parts? I'm a fan of Meranom; One Second Closer; ChistopolCity and; Komandirskie.com but it would be good to know of any others please?
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


Soviet.market has a great inventory.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MedicalToker

Transplanted signed clasp to Chinese sharkmesh. Filed off the top of the pin holding the keeper on and then punched it through. I might go back in and redo that side as I took one too many links out and there is lateral movement between the clasp and bracelet on that side, not to mention looking a little strange. Anyway I used the original pin fed through the mesh bracelet and peened it over on the other side. The clasp mechanism did not function with the mesh initially so I also had to bend that portion out so it could clear the new band and engage.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parkgate

NOTSHARP said:


> The Postie delivered a new dial to me, today, so I had to find something to fit it to.
> 
> 120 case, brushed
> Crown - meranom
> Hand set- favinov
> Gilt ring
> Bezel from an 020 case
> 2416
> Zulu diver strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a fan of the 120 case, nor Nato straps, so this is well likely to change. :-d
> 
> Steve.


Agreed. NATO straps are the mark of someone who can't be arsed to finish the job, hate the blasted things. Years ago I loved the chunky leather NATO's they looked great in pictures, and almost every diver pic in WUS sported one........but the pics where taken off the wrist, total pants on the wrist, an abysmal abomination. And the nylon ones are pure cheap junk, like the replacement straps you coud get back in the 70's from any Army stores...which is basically all they are, junk.


----------



## stevoe

NOTSHARP said:


> The Postie delivered a new dial to me, today, so I had to find something to fit it to.
> 
> 120 case, brushed...


Dear Steve,
How do you did the brushing on this case?

Regards
Stephan


----------



## stevoe

Ups, double post, sorry!


----------



## FreddyNorton

Been taking a break but found time to dremel this bracelet on my Vostok. Scored the lumed ceramic insert for 20 bucks because it has a small crack in the pip triangle but its almost exactly in the middle so it dont bother me. Been on my wrist for almost a month now 24/7 showers sleeping everything and its about 1 minute fast after all that time. Took a lot of hits too! My favorite watch by far.


----------



## NOTSHARP

stevoe said:


> Dear Steve,
> How do you did the brushing on this case?
> 
> Regards
> Stephan


 I did the case a long time ago, but, if my memory serves, I used a Scotchbrite wheel.



Steve.


----------



## SchlachterSchmidt

Meranom used to have a lot more spare parts to sell back in the days (last time I checked was about a year and a half ago). Is that the new normal, or has this also to do with _the situation_? I lost the movement rotor screw of one of my project watches, and it's been hard finding a replacement.


----------



## pj228

SchlachterSchmidt said:


> Meranom used to have a lot more spare parts to sell back in the days (last time I checked was about a year and a half ago). Is that the new normal, or has this also to do with _the situation_? I lost the movement rotor screw of one of my project watches, and it's been hard finding a replacement.


From what I've been told, the Vostok factory is still closed so spare parts in stock everywhere else will be a finite quantity until things resume.


----------



## SchlachterSchmidt

pj228 said:


> From what I've been told, the Vostok factory is still closed so spare parts in stock everywhere else will be a finite quantity until things resume.


Cool thank you for the info, appreciate it


----------



## marctibu

Good afternoon, Sail Boat and Mediterranean Sea

IMG_20200615_160135-01 by Marcos, en Flickr


----------



## marctibu

IMG_20200618_172552-01 by Marcos, en Flickr


----------



## marctibu

IMG_20200618_184959-01 by Marcos, en Flickr


----------



## PDAdict

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## marctibu

IMG_20200620_092545-01 by Marcos, en Flickr


----------



## Yamawammer

Piranha build done. 119 case. 2414 movement. Heat treated smooth bezel. Stock Komandirskie hands with lume removed. (Yes. I have a choice on many after market hands on hand. These just complimented the case and doesn’t take away from the dial). Handmade leather NATO strap. I’m not 100% set on the second hand. I’ll see if it grows on me. 

Let me add. If you are going to put this bezel on a 119 case. Be committed. It’s “nearly” impossible to get it off.


----------



## pjd

Can somebody tell me the weight difference between metal movement holders and plastic?
Do the metal movement holders add much weight to the watch?
I like a heavy watch and have some metal holders on order from Russia that are holding up my mods!


----------



## Kotsov

pjd said:


> Can somebody tell me the weight difference between metal movement holders and plastic?


Inconsequential on many levels.


----------



## DocTone

Yamawammer said:


> Piranha build done. 119 case. 2414 movement. Heat treated smooth bezel. Stock Komandirskie hands with lume removed. (Yes. I have a choice on many after market hands on hand. These just complimented the case
> 
> Let me add. If you are going to put this bezel on a 119 case. Be committed. It's "nearly" impossible to get it off.


Yes ... 119 case rules... great job ... 
by using a „pictured" dial the hand selection is always a pain...


----------



## DocTone

Found also a very nice 119 case into the deep space of www

Not sure yet ... 
some experiments with a glowing Dude...

















Meanwhile using the „Dremel Method" to extend the lugs to 20mm .. Looks better and suitable for most straps. 
Opens the range of 119 extremely IMHO 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Also I tried a sandwich dial.. mmh.. not sure yet.. happy about or not...


----------



## fugit cronos

Hi, today, Octopus:


----------



## Yamawammer

Doctone- you milling that stock bezel to become an insert? I have wanted to do that forever! Just haven't got a mill.


----------



## onastar1989

Glad to see the thread back up and running. Hopefully everyone is staying safe and healthy.
A.Sev, what a stunning opener! That bezel is incredible.

I reworked this 150 that I torched a few months ago. 
I thought the heat treatment was too dark so I sanded some of it back to stainless with 3M pad. 
Got a bezel from Meranom and torched and sanded that. 
Toasted the dial I found on ebay so the lume is nice and brown.
Toasting the hands from raffles-time didn't do much, so I painted them with acrylic paint to match.
Hand-winder, flat case back.


----------



## onastar1989

Not sure why photos are wonky, sorry. I blame the iPhone.


----------



## Yamawammer

onastar1989 said:


> Glad to see the thread back up and running. Hopefully everyone is staying safe and healthy.
> A.Sev, what a stunning opener! That bezel is incredible.
> 
> I reworked this 150 that I torched a few months ago.
> I thought the heat treatment was too dark so I sanded some of it back to stainless with 3M pad.
> Got a bezel from Meranom and torched and sanded that.
> Toasted the dial I found on ebay so the lume is nice and brown.
> Toasting the hands from raffles-time didn't do much, so I painted them with acrylic paint to match.
> Hand-winder, flat case back.
> 
> View attachment 15236229
> 
> View attachment 15236231
> 
> View attachment 15236233


Love the case and bezel. I have heat treated a 150 case before as well. Love the look!


----------



## DocTone

Yamawammer said:


> Doctone- you milling that stock bezel to become an insert? I have wanted to do that forever! Just haven't got a mill.


Old Guy in the neighborhood with turning lathe staying in his garage, done it in some minutes.
Then I sent for PVD coating.


----------



## Yamawammer

Reworked my Moose dial. Blued all around it then brushed some bluing off for a more rustic/vintage look. Before and after pics. Much happier with the after.


----------



## fugit cronos

Today, Gérald Genta inspiration


----------



## DocTone

Hell, unexpected work. Odyssey at it best. 
In the end of the day a nice day on the terrace and garden ...









Received a Dial, whole plastic piece 
Removed glued plastic foil means „Back" of Dial. 
By using an old dial a new „Back" created by Dremel thinner to get proper height.









Clear lacquer to get structure









Painted New „Back" white ... then add proper lumen

Also hands new lumen . Took Hands by raffle and painted it


----------



## marctibu

IMG_20200622_152212-01 by Marcos, en Flickr


----------



## DocTone

marctibu said:


> ...


Seems to be still in the holiday &#55357;&#56397; best environment for Vostoks 
How many of those bezels you have .....? Or you changing the setup always ?


----------



## onastar1989

Put this together recently with some spare parts lying around.
I like this stock 020 bezel on the 100 case, but of course I had to brush it (too shiny)
Brushed the plastic insert as well, so now it has a softer, matte finish.


----------



## marctibu

IMG_20200624_091708-01 by Marcos, en Flickr


----------



## Parkgate




----------



## kakefe

DocTone said:


> Hell, unexpected work. Odyssey at it best.
> In the end of the day a nice day on the terrace and garden ...
> 
> View attachment 15238081
> 
> 
> Received a Dial, whole plastic piece
> Removed glued plastic foil means „Back" of Dial.
> By using an old dial a new „Back" created by Dremel thinner to get proper height.
> 
> View attachment 15238109
> 
> 
> Clear lacquer to get structure
> 
> View attachment 15238121
> 
> 
> Painted New „Back" white ... then add proper lumen
> 
> Also hands new lumen . Took Hands by raffle and painted it
> 
> View attachment 15238125
> 
> 
> View attachment 15238129
> 
> 
> View attachment 15238131
> 
> 
> View attachment 15238137


the source of the dial is vostokmod.com ? And I wonder why you need to change the lume? 
I also intend to buy sandwich dial from him but I ve no abilities like you.. So I wonder if I can directly insert it on the movement as it is

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble

Parkgate said:


> View attachment 15245291
> 
> 
> View attachment 15245293
> 
> 
> View attachment 15245297


Lovely! Is that an SE or a mod? And where is the bracelet from?


----------



## DocTone

kakefe said:


> the source of the dial is vostokmod.com ? And I wonder why you need to change the lume?
> I also intend to buy sandwich dial from him but I ve no abilities like you.. So I wonder if I can directly insert it on the movement as it is
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Yes source is correct .

Like described on supplier homepage ..you can use without the date application. 
The dial is full plastic, no Metall, also no dial pins. On back side the dial there is glued tape for fixing

Lumen I Always change to higher quality - independent of supplier ..

Why ? mmh ... because ... there is a minor difference 
























Maybe to be clear and fair independent of supplier ...vs. Seiko Stock also


----------



## Parkgate

mrwomble said:


> Lovely! Is that an SE or a mod? And where is the bracelet from?


Thanks. Its a mod that I first built a while ago with a modified 710 case....but it now has different hands (Favinov and OSC), a modified T1 bezel with a modified insert.. and I've re-worked the bracelet end links to an almost zero gap. The president bracelet is from Tools852, you will need custom end links and a lot of patience to file them to suit. The 22mm president end links are available from ebay.uk seller Daj317 (David Anthony Vintage).


----------



## Yamawammer

Insomnia build. 
Started with laying in bed thinking about a couple 2416 movements sitting in a drawer for over a year that didn’t work. Started fiddling with one. Ended up being the balance wheel. 

I then had my eye on an old Amphibian case I had cerakoted in a dull brass color that I never liked. Sanded it down to give a worn look. Took silver stock Amphibian hands and aged them along with a custom brass Elk dial. 
Added a Komandirskie brass bezel that I blued. New Amphibian case back to accommodate the rotor along with a new handmade leather NATO strap.


----------



## pmar4015

Apologies in advance for the elementary question but alas I am a total noob in the ways of Vostok mods. In any event, I recently received (from Meranom) a Neptune SE 960743 (Orange Dial variant) and was wondering where I can source replacement bezel inserts? 

Incidentally, I find the Meranom website exceedingly difficult to navigate therefore if any particular member suggests their website please provide the direct link. Would be great if anyone knows of any aftermarket options as well!


----------



## pj228

You need to get bezels that accept inserts. The bezel that comes with the Neptune SE is a single-piece one like all of the other standard Vostok bezels.

The bezels and inserts are found from a few places, like on eBay. If you search for "vostok bezel insert" you will get a load of results to start with, or this bezel insert for example from One Second Closer which may complement the orange version you've got.


----------



## marctibu

IMG_20200628_203404-01 by Marcos, en Flickr


----------



## kakefe

I saw lots of different dials for mostly chinese movements .. the size is 28,5.. I wonder if you tried them or I d like to get your opinion if I can use 28,5 mm dial for Vostok watches ?


----------



## Ike2

In the last revival thread (pre-rerevivaling?) I asked for advice on a tropic strap for my 24 hr antimagnetic LE. I decided to try the one from Cheapest Nato Straps and, after the wait for it to arrive from Sweden, and the boiling water trick, I'm very pleased. This watch came to me on the mesh, which I liked, but the tropic is much more comfortable and gives the watch a more (dare I say) cool badass look. What do you think, tovarischi?

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pmar4015

pj228 said:


> You need to get bezels that accept inserts. The bezel that comes with the Neptune SE is a single-piece one like all of the other standard Vostok bezels.
> 
> The bezels and inserts are found from a few places, like on eBay. If you search for "vostok bezel insert" you will get a load of results to start with, or this bezel insert for example from One Second Closer which may complement the orange version you've got.


Thanks! Hugely helpful!


----------



## DocTone

kakefe said:


> I saw lots of different dials for mostly chinese movements .. the size is 28,5.. I wonder if you tried them or I d like to get your opinion if I can use 28,5 mm dial for Vostok watches ?


28,5 suitable also 28.0 as lower limit 
on the other side max. limit is 29,2 mm (is the size of 22xx dials,)


> means if you are not focussed on date application you have choice of a huge range of dials


----------



## marctibu

2020-06-30_02-57-31 by Marcos, en Flickr


----------



## Ligavesh

Damn, the modds I'm planning (hopefully in a couple of months) look like childsplay to many of these... oh, well you've got to start somewhere.

Since I'm a pretty much a noob, I'm also going to ask a (maybe) dumb question: there are a lot of Seiko and other dials on aliexpress and elsewhere that would fit in a Vostok sizewise; but I think - or am I wrong - there are small pins on the back of the dial that fixate it to the movement? If these "pins" wouldn't fit, could one hack them off and attach the dial to the movement with adhesive strips or dots I've heard about? If one could do that, I would love to put this dial in a Vostok case:










...or some other Seiko or other dials.

EDIT: I've also decided to bring my question from the other thread here, I think here's more fitting:

_While we're on the topic - I'm trying to put some watches together myself... I know that only specific Vostok (and other Russian brands?) hour and minute hands fit on a Vostok movement, but is it the same for the seconds hand, too? Cause I've seen some interesting seconds hands for Miyotas, Seikos and so on on the internet..._


----------



## marctibu

Ligavesh said:


> Damn, the modds I'm planning (hopefully in a couple of months) look like childsplay to many of these... oh, well you've got to start somewhere.
> 
> Since I'm a pretty much a noob, I'm also going to ask a (maybe) dumb question: there are a lot of Seiko and other dials on aliexpress and elsewhere that would fit in a Vostok sizewise; but I think - or am I wrong - there are small pins on the back of the dial that fixate it to the movement? If these "pins" wouldn't fit, could one hack them off and attach the dial to the movement with adhesive strips or dots I've heard about? If one could do that, I would love to put this dial in a Vostok case:
> 
> View attachment 15328034
> 
> 
> ...or some other Seiko or other dials.
> 
> EDIT: I've also decided to bring my question from the other thread here, I think here's more fitting:
> 
> _While we're on the topic - I'm trying to put some watches together myself... I know that only specific Vostok (and other Russian brands?) hour and minute hands fit on a Vostok movement, but is it the same for the seconds hand, too? Cause I've seen some interesting seconds hands for Miyotas, Seikos and so on on the internet..._


I think Seiko dials won't fit on Amphibias. Size is different, 28,5 mm For Seiko and 28mm for Vostok if I'm not wrong.

Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Father of five

eBay seller raffles-time sells hands for Vostok 24xx movements they are very good quality and there are some unique styles


----------



## Ligavesh

Father of five said:


> eBay seller raffles-time sells hands for Vostok 24xx movements they are very good quality and there are some unique styles


*****, for those shipping costs, you better be absolutely sure what kind of hands you want. OTOH, he does seem to suggest that Vostok's and Miyota's second hands are interchangable -which means I could look on aliexpress.


----------



## Ligavesh

Just ordered a set of hands for a Miyota 8215 and a Mingzhu DG2813, let's see if the seconds hand will fit - I can't find an original Vostok one the way I like. If they don't fit.... eh, I've wasted more money on dumber s**t plenty of times...


----------



## Jake_P

They should fit fine based off my experience of one Seiko dial I purchased from Dagaz (and numerous similar posts here). It's just the date window that won't align correctly, but if you go for one of the seemingly few dateless Seiko dials then it should be good. The dial feet have to be clipped off as they don't align but a quick snip with some nail clippers solves that (and maybe a quick file for good measure). You just need to use some 'dial dots' to attach the dial to the movement. 


marctibu said:


> I think Seiko dials won't fit on Amphibias. Size is different, 28,5 mm For Seiko and 28mm for Vostok if I'm not wrong.
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh

Jake_P said:


> They should fit fine based off my experience of one Seiko dial I purchased from Dagaz (and numerous similar posts here). It's just the date window that won't align correctly, but if you go for one of the seemingly few dateless Seiko dials then it should be good. The dial feet have to be clipped off as they don't align but a quick snip with some nail clippers solves that (and maybe a quick file for good measure). You just need to use some 'dial dots' to attach the dial to the movement.


Nice - I'm not gonna do it anytime soon cause I splurged unexpectedly on a 1967 that suddenly appeared on meranom today, but sometime in the near future I'm gonna fit that rather pricey lumed Japanese wave dial or whatever you call it in an Amphibia case - just have to decide first which case, what kind of hands etc...


----------



## NOTSHARP

710 case
An old Aviator dial.
Plain bezel, heat "blued"
Stripped crown.
favinov hand set, tips of second hand painted.





Steve.


----------



## thewatchadude

Ligavesh said:


> Damn, the modds I'm planning (hopefully in a couple of months) look like childsplay to many of these... oh, well you've got to start somewhere.
> 
> Since I'm a pretty much a noob, I'm also going to ask a (maybe) dumb question: there are a lot of Seiko and other dials on aliexpress and elsewhere that would fit in a Vostok sizewise; but I think - or am I wrong - there are small pins on the back of the dial that fixate it to the movement? If these "pins" wouldn't fit, could one hack them off and attach the dial to the movement with adhesive strips or dots I've heard about? If one could do that, I would love to put this dial in a Vostok case:
> 
> View attachment 15328034
> 
> 
> ...or some other Seiko or other dials.
> 
> EDIT: I've also decided to bring my question from the other thread here, I think here's more fitting:
> 
> _While we're on the topic - I'm trying to put some watches together myself... I know that only specific Vostok (and other Russian brands?) hour and minute hands fit on a Vostok movement, but is it the same for the seconds hand, too? Cause I've seen some interesting seconds hands for Miyotas, Seikos and so on on the internet..._


You can cut the pins on the back of the dial and fix the dial directly onto the movement with double-face tap. I did it a couple of times without issue. The only negative points I see if any are that it makes future changes a bit more complicated and leaves traces on the mechanism.


----------



## Ottone

My Amphibia♥


----------



## Mr. Bezel

Ligavesh said:


> *****, for those shipping costs, you better be absolutely sure what kind of hands you want. OTOH, he does seem to suggest that Vostok's and Miyota's second hands are interchangable -which means I could look on aliexpress.


The standard shipping is free !


----------



## Jake_P

I had a look as he's always offered free shipping and it looks like there is a strange glitch whereby the listing preview is stating the very high shipping charges, but if you actually go into the listing, the shipping then says it's free. Strange. It seems he is offering the expensive shipping upgrade as a separate add on but looks like it's displaying this across all the listings when in fact the base shipping is free..


----------



## Ligavesh

Mr. Bezel said:


> The standard shipping is free !


Oh, didn't bother to actually click on the items... Thanks!


----------



## Parkgate




----------



## djuschas

Parkgate said:


> View attachment 15330030


Almost like my mod


----------



## NerdThing

Just a new bezel.









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh

NerdThing said:


> Just a new bezel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


very nice, I'm also thinking about using that bezel in a mod; could you snap a couple more pictures, like from further afar and from the side?


----------



## NerdThing

Here's a couple more, just snapped on my knee. Do they help at all?












































Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh

yeah, thanks


----------



## Ligavesh

some new parts for the coming mods arrived, time for some experimenting






































that 420 with that bezel in the second to last picture looks nice, might keep it...


----------



## Ligavesh

Well this black bezel with this insert were not planned for this watch, I was actually waiting for the 555 bezel from meranom for it, but now I think I'm gonna keep it this way, wil have to look for another watch to put the 555 on.... Also, that green insert was planned for a silver bezel that would go on a 670923 I'm also waiting from meranom, but now I think maybe a black bezel would be the better choice?



















the green 1-12 insert - just for reference:


----------



## DocTone

Ligavesh said:


> Well this black bezel with this insert were not planned for this watch, I was actually waiting for the 555 bezel from meranom for it, but now I think I'm gonna keep it this way, wil have to look for another watch to put the 555 on.... Also, that green insert was planned for a silver bezel that would go on a 670923 I'm also waiting from meranom, but now I think maybe a black bezel would be the better choice?


Well, that's the pain and destiny of a Modder .... 
... resulting in endless parts in the box .. and always not satisfied..
.. because you see every new ideas

never ask for opinion, you get by 10 people 20 opinions )


----------



## Ligavesh

DocTone said:


> Well, that's the pain and destiny of a Modder ....
> ... resulting in endless parts in the box .. and always not satisfied..
> .. because you see every new ideas
> 
> never ask for opinion, you get by 10 people 20 opinions )


One problem I have with these "One Second Closer" bezels is how thick they are - 5,5mm. I ordered one from a seller from ebay fron Russia, and theirs are 4mm thick. They do take ages to come, though - still hasn't arrived after a month or so. They also have just silver one's, not much variety.

Here a couple pics on the wrist:


























I think I'll wait for the thinner Russian one to come, see how that looks and then decide what kind of bezel to put on this - and other Amphibias.


----------



## Ptolomeo74

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh

Ptolomeo74 said:


> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Nice, is that a 'One second closer' golden bezel with a 'coffee' colored insert? I was thinking of using the same combo on another watch, but with the shark teeth bezel.


----------



## Ptolomeo74

Ligavesh said:


> Nice, is that a 'One second closer' golden bezel with a 'coffee' colored insert? I was thinking of using the same combo on another watch, but with the shark teeth bezel.


Yes,they are. The bezel is a golden Atlas

Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh

Ptolomeo74 said:


> Yes,they are. The bezel is a golden Atlas
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


I see you've used a golden tension ring for the glass, too - nice attention to details. Great mind thinks alike, I have already ordered a couple from meranom


----------



## Ptolomeo74

More pics...


































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh

A question about lume - have you guys had experience with one or both of these products? I've bought the cheaper one and, although it generally has good reviews, it has some negative one's as well. The more expensive one only has short positive reviews, they don't go into detail, though. In my experience, when you buy cheap you buy twice (already bought cheap lol), but does it have to be so in this case, too?


----------



## Ligavesh

Again with another question: could I use the movements from these Komandirskies in an Amphibia case? A crown with stem from an Amphibia should fit, or?
Link: Konvolut VOSTOK russische Armbanduhren | eBay










Additional question : could I use these movements and crowns in old 090 cases from the 70's of which I have a couple? I probably could, or?


----------



## Jake_P

Sorry - I can't offer any advice on these but I do recall a very interesting/helpful post someone made on using your own binder as opposed to ones that come with the cheaper lume kits. Sorry but can't remember where it was exactly. Try and have a search (maybe the forum search works now!). The post was either in "affordables" or here in the Russian basement  The poster had done a fair amount of testing and had got some great results..



Ligavesh said:


> A question about lume - have you guys had experience with one or both of these products? I've bought the cheaper one and, although it generally has good reviews, it has some negative one's as well. The more expensive one only has short positive reviews, they don't go into detail, though. In my experience, when you buy cheap you buy twice (already bought cheap lol), but does it have to be so in this case, too?
> 
> View attachment 15336061
> 
> 
> View attachment 15336063


----------



## marctibu

IMG_20200706_132857-01 by Marcos, en Flickr


----------



## Mr. Bezel

Ligavesh said:


> Again with another question: could I use the movements from these Komandirskies in an Amphibia case? A crown with stem from an Amphibia should fit, or?
> Link: Konvolut VOSTOK russische Armbanduhren | eBay
> 
> View attachment 15336428
> 
> 
> Additional question : could I use these movements and crowns in old 090 cases from the 70's of which I have a couple? I probably could, or?


You´d better stay away from this fakes. These are complete chinese made imitations and they are not compatible with any original Vostok parts.


----------



## mariomart

Ligavesh said:


> Again with another question: could I use the movements from these Komandirskies in an Amphibia case? A crown with stem from an Amphibia should fit, or?
> Link: Konvolut VOSTOK russische Armbanduhren | eBay
> 
> View attachment 15336428
> 
> 
> Additional question : could I use these movements and crowns in old 090 cases from the 70's of which I have a couple? I probably could, or?


Yep, these are all crappy Chinese fakes, nothing interchangeable with genuine Vostok other than the watch band.


----------



## DocTone

Even compass north direction is not even  on those holy straps of fake vostoks

Coming back to the true geniue Vostok Mod ...
My daily...for the moment ..
before I open the lugs to 20 mm ... I ordered at Etsy some original vintage metal straps for some bucks .... some interesting straps you find there... .. let's try










for my surprise also a Vostok „ razor" strap which kind only uncle Seiko is selling in a modern version .. anyway I have to wait to postal service ..


----------



## Ligavesh

mariomart said:


> Yep, these are all crappy Chinese fakes, nothing interchangeable with genuine Vostok other than the watch band.


Wtf, I really didn't know that the Chinese made Vostok fakes


----------



## Jake_P

Some Chinese factories even copy $15 Casios..I mean why? Ha - although, they're probably getting churned out in rooms next door to each other without even realising it..nothing is sacred anymore


----------



## fugit cronos

Genta hoy


----------



## stevarad

Do you like sinn styled pilot watches?

Do you like 24h watches?

At same time to be diver?

Mechanical, automatic, with genuine inhouse movement?

And not to pay fortune for it?

This easy mod does it all...






























Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Mr. Bezel

It´s not a 24h Watch, but anything else will match....










Watch, Date Wheel & Bezel: "Vostok-Watches24"
Strap: "sasstra" (eBay)
Hands: "raffles-time" (eBay)
Service: (changing all parts) "Vostok-Watches24"


----------



## stevarad

Mr. Bezel said:


> It´s not a 24h Watch, but anything else will match....
> 
> View attachment 15339824
> 
> 
> Watch, Date Wheel & Bezel: "Vostok-Watches24"
> Strap: "sasstra" (eBay)
> Hands: "raffles-time" (eBay)
> Service: (changing all parts) "Vostok-Watches24"


Wow, like it verz much!!!


----------



## stevarad

Gold mod. I like it very much.

710335
Gold crystal ring from meranom
Gold amphibia hands from meranom
Gold bezel from komandirskie.com
Excellent local handmade strap













































Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## DocTone

stevarad said:


> Do you like sinn styled pilot watches?
> 
> Do you like 24h watches?
> 
> At same time to be diver?
> 
> Mechanical, automatic, with genuine inhouse movement?
> 
> And not to pay fortune for it?
> 
> This easy mod does it all...
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Well done ! , the strap round off it
perfectly and give me direct link to the Sinn „chronissimo" strap. 
( only those unholy 18mm lugs on this case let me struggle)


----------



## stevarad

Agree. 20mm would be perfect.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

DocTone said:


> Coming back to the true geniue Vostok Mod ...
> My daily...for the moment ..
> before I open the lugs to 20 mm ... I ordered at Etsy some original vintage metal straps for some bucks .... some interesting straps you find there... .. let's try


Great result! Which Dremel tip did you use to widen the lugs? And were the holes still deep enough for the spring bars or did you have to rework them after your widening "operation"? I also plan to do that modification on an old 119 case but I'm afraid that afterwards the holes are not deep enough any more to fit in the spring bars securely.


----------



## pjd

My latest mod, completed this morning. 
Hands, bezel, insert, metal movement holder, signed crown, glass back and solid link steel bracelet.


----------



## DocTone

Irreversible Mechanism said:


> Great result! Which Dremel tip did you use to widen the lugs? And were the holes still deep enough for the spring bars or did you have to rework them after your widening "operation"? I also plan to do that modification on an old 119 case but I'm afraid that afterwards the holes are not deep enough any more to fit in the spring bars securely.


Yes , pins of Spring Bars fitting well. Only if you extend to 22mm it's tight, 20mm is fine. 
For grinding I using the fine corundum ( edelkorund) pink or blue stones by proxxon. 
Also a Diamant milling cutter is suitable. 
If you have the option try first with a old case .. not a big deal to reduce the material .. getting a even surface need a short „how to handle" . After Dremel I using some grind paper to finalize treatment


----------



## Ptolomeo74

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

Vostok amphibia, easy mod..






























Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Mr. Bezel

Do you like Pepsi ?
Here is one....










Watch: "Meranom"
Strap: "sasstra" (eBay)


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

DocTone said:


> Yes , pins of Spring Bars fitting well. Only if you extend to 22mm it's tight, 20mm is fine.
> For grinding I using the fine corundum ( edelkorund) pink or blue stones by proxxon.
> Also a Diamant milling cutter is suitable.
> If you have the option try first with a old case .. not a big deal to reduce the material .. getting a even surface need a short „how to handle" . After Dremel I using some grind paper to finalize treatment


Thanks a lot, DocTone! Your information was exactly what I needed to feel confident to start! I have an old 420 case to shred, let's see what happens...


----------



## marctibu

Good evening.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Now to something completely different: Fewer words - more pics.




























"Voxa"
Amphibia 710059
Case matted
Favinov paddle hands
Arkustime bezel
Dagaz Soxa Insert
Meranom stainless steel crown
Komandirskie.com glass back
Massive stainless steel Jubilee strap, matted


----------



## marctibu




----------



## Mr. Bezel

Found these lumed dials on eBay









Artikel zum Verkauf von sega-tss | eBay


Bei eBay tolle Angebote von sega-tss finden!



www.ebay.de





And "roytone" has also something new:









Alle superlumia Ziffernblatt Teile für Vostok Amphibian AMPHIBIA Komandirskie Uhr | eBay


Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Alle superlumia Ziffernblatt Teile für Vostok Amphibian AMPHIBIA Komandirskie Uhr bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de













Sandwich blau superlumia Zifferblatt für Vostok Amphibian Komandirskie für Lünette | eBay


Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Sandwich blau superlumia Zifferblatt für Vostok Amphibian Komandirskie für Lünette bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## DocTone

Irreversible Mechanism said:


> Thanks a lot, DocTone! Your information was exactly what I needed to feel confident to start! I have an old 420 case to shred, let's see what happens...


He, a 420 with 20mm lugs would be also perfect 👍 
do the exercise well


----------



## Parkgate

Old builds together, the yellow one being a modded 170 case with Favinov dial and painted seconds hand and tension ring, and the other a standard dial in a modded 710 case.

To paint the tension ring, first rub it down with something like 400 grit to give it a 'key' for the primer. Using a 28 or 30 mm socket tape the ring to the socket being carefull to only use the masking tape on the vertical side of the tension ring (which fits in the plexiglass). Then spray with automotive etch primer, make sure there is no runs then spray the top coat (again with automotive paint rattle cans). Do not spray directly onto the tension ring (or the seconds hand) but spray to the side and above letting the paint fall onto the tension ring (or seconds hand). To spray a seconds hand use some rodico and flat smooth piece of wood with a small hole in it. Put the rodico in the hole and then stick the seconds hand in the hole. Always pick a warm day to spray, and warm the cans first in some hot water...and obviously shake the cans well.


----------



## Ligavesh

Has anyone ever tried to "mask" scuffs and scratches ond old chromed cases with a liquid chrome pen?


----------



## jimzilla

stevarad said:


> Do you like sinn styled pilot watches?
> 
> Do you like 24h watches?
> 
> At same time to be diver?
> 
> Mechanical, automatic, with genuine inhouse movement?
> 
> And not to pay fortune for it?
> 
> This easy mod does it all...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Where did you get the bezel come from?, thanks,jimzilla


----------



## DocTone

jimzilla said:


> Where did you get the bezel come from?, thanks,jimzilla


Could be from here 





Купить Запчасти и аксессуары для часов завода Восток в официальном интернет-магазине "Командирские.com"


Аксессуары для часов Восток по цене завода производителя с бесплатной доставкой по РФ: официальный дилер, лучшая цена, любая форма оплаты, более 10 лет работы и 1000 довольных клиентов по всей России и за рубежом.




komandirskie.com


----------



## DocTone

Parkgate said:


> Old builds together, the yellow one being a modded 170 case with Favinov dial and painted seconds hand and tension ring, and the other a standard dial in a modded 710 case.
> 
> To paint the tension ring, first rub it down with something like 400 grit to give it a 'key' for the primer. Using a 28 or 30 mm socket tape the ring to the socket being carefull to only use the masking tape on the vertical side of the tension ring (which fits in the plexiglass). Then spray with automotive etch primer, make sure there is no runs then spray the top coat (again with automotive paint rattle cans). Do not spray directly onto the tension ring (or the seconds hand) but spray to the side and above letting the paint fall onto the tension ring (or seconds hand). To spray a seconds hand use some rodico and flat smooth piece of wood with a small hole in it. Put the rodico in the hole and then stick the seconds hand in the hole. Always pick a warm day to spray, and warm the cans first in some hot water...and obviously shake the cans well.


Great mod ! and a very good description. That's the way how it works.
Allow me to add some points :

that's the way how I paint also the hands
I use the Spray dust .. at least 20cm away ..means passing the item
by using a cheap air brush Pistole ( i bought for 15bucks connected to compressed air in a can ) it's more economic and paint cover looks much less crisp
One small hint :
If it's not looks very even so I dip the item in very short sequence into acetone. Mostly one or two dips are enough to equalize the surface/ removing micro tips


----------



## marctibu

Good afternoon.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## djuschas




----------



## CndRkMt

Favinov hands and Seiko strap. 420 case


----------



## stevarad

DocTone said:


> Could be from here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Купить Запчасти и аксессуары для часов завода Восток в официальном интернет-магазине "Командирские.com"
> 
> 
> Аксессуары для часов Восток по цене завода производителя с бесплатной доставкой по РФ: официальный дилер, лучшая цена, любая форма оплаты, более 10 лет работы и 1000 довольных клиентов по всей России и за рубежом.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> komandirskie.com


from komandirskie.com

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Panavia

pjd said:


> My latest mod, completed this morning.
> Hands, bezel, insert, metal movement holder, signed crown, glass back and solid link steel bracelet.
> View attachment 15341716
> View attachment 15341718
> View attachment 15341719
> View attachment 15341720


Very elegant


----------



## Ligavesh

How would one remove the TiN coating from a Komandirskie to leave just the brass case and bezel (and crown)? Tip them in acid or physically remove it with sand-paper?


----------



## Victorv

Ligavesh said:


> How would one remove the TiN coating from a Komandirskie to leave just the brass case and bezel (and crown)? Tip them in acid or physically remove it with sand-paper?


You have to put the case on chlohydric acid for a few hours, comrade


----------



## Victorv

Ligavesh said:


> How would one remove the TiN coating from a Komandirskie to leave just the brass case and bezel (and crown)? Tip them in acid or physically remove it with sand-paper?


Here is mine,


----------



## Ligavesh

Victorv said:


> You have to put the case on chlohydric acid for a few hours, comrade


What %? The normal household stuff (~20%) would be enough, or you'd have to use a stronger solution - like, I don't know, 50% or higher?

edit: Can you leave the glass on while doing this or do you have to take it off too? I'd imagine the acid should have no effect on the acrylic glass?


----------



## Victorv

Ligavesh said:


> What %? The normal household stuff (~20%) would be enough, or you'd have to use a stronger solution - like, I don't know, 50% or higher?


Yes, the normal household chlorydric acid is enough. Just put the case and the crown in the solution for about 3 or 4 hours.


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Ligavesh said:


> What %? The normal household stuff (~20%) would be enough, or you'd have to use a stronger solution - like, I don't know, 50% or higher?
> 
> edit: Can you leave the glass on while doing this or do you have to take it off too? I'd imagine the acid should have no effect on the acrylic glass?


I always took the glass out of my chromed Komandirskie cases (but I think it isn't necessary) and used 25% hydrochloric acid from Hornbach to remove the chrome. This works perfectly. If you want to remove the chrome from the crown as well, first put some self-adhesive tape (Tesa) closely around the stem as otherwise it gets eaten away by the acid. 
With the gold-coloured TiN coating the acid didn't work at all. I had to grind off the extremely durable coating and I decided that this was too much useless work so I threw the gold-coloured case away and I've only modded chromed cases ever since (8 in total).


----------



## Ligavesh

Irreversible Mechanism said:


> I always took the glass out of my chromed Komandirskie cases (but I think it isn't necessary) and used 25% hydrochloric acid from Hornbach to remove the chrome. This works perfectly. If you want to remove the chrome from the crown as well, first put some self-adhesive tape (Tesa) closely around the stem as otherwise it gets eaten away by the acid.
> With the gold-coloured TiN coating the acid didn't work at all. I had to grind off the extremely durable coating and I decided that this was too much useless work so I threw the gold-coloured case away and I've only modded chromed cases ever since (8 in total).


Yeah, I've been googling a lot, it seems that TiN is very hard to remove, but people have used hydrogen peroxide, nitritic acid and EDTA... might try with hydrogen peroxide and baking soda, see if I can get it off.

Thanks for the tip with taping the stem to protect it.


----------



## onastar1989

Changed to an 020 case on this one. The 150 it was in looked too chunky.


----------



## Ligavesh

onastar1989 said:


> Changed to an 020 case on this one. The 150 it was in looked too chunky.
> 
> View attachment 15351083


Nice, never really thought much about the 020 case for modding, will consider it from now on.


----------



## Parkgate

After a six or seven week wait, my new Komcom 059 bezel arrived, slapped in a 059 dial and favi hands into a modded 710 case with a heavy Oyster bracelet and voila, job done.


----------



## Wimads

Hello, do you guys know if there's anyone who makes custom bezel inserts that fit this bezel style from Meranom? I'd love a silver color 12h insert for this style bezel. Guess a solid steel 12h bezel would work as well.

I am aware of bezels that fit seiko inserts, but I don't like the look, they're too wide. I like the narrow width of these much better.


----------



## DocTone

Ligavesh said:


> Yeah, I've been googling a lot, it seems that TiN is very hard to remove, but people have used hydrogen peroxide, nitritic acid and EDTA... might try with hydrogen peroxide and baking soda, see if I can get it off.
> 
> Thanks for the tip with taping the stem to protect it.


Cannot imagine that Vostok is using a TiN coating ...never heard...
it doesn't make sense to remove such a coating because the high resistance. By this you choose the other and coat it .. not remove .. 
sorry for OT .. I've done it for a Seiko TST mod ( Seiko used this coating for original golden tuna )


----------



## DocTone

onastar1989 said:


> Changed to an 020 case on this one. The 150 it was in looked too chunky.


Absolutely Correct choice .. looks much better .. excellent Mod


----------



## Ligavesh

DocTone said:


> Cannot imagine that Vostok is using a TiN coating ...never heard...
> it doesn't make sense to remove such a coating because the high resistance. By this you choose the other and coat it .. not remove ..
> sorry for OT .. I've done it for a Seiko TST mod ( Seiko used this coating for original golden tuna )


Meranom says in specs for case material: "Brass, Titanium nitride coating" - isn't that TiN?


----------



## onastar1989

DocTone said:


> Absolutely Correct choice .. looks much better .. excellent Mod


Thank you!
I like the brushing on these 02 cases.

Put these guts in the torched 150 case:


----------



## Dave51

Ligavesh said:


> Nice, never really thought much about the 020 case for modding, will consider it from now on.


020 has become one of my very favorite cases.


----------



## DocTone

Ligavesh said:


> Meranom says in specs for case material: "Brass, Titanium nitride coating" - isn't that TiN?


 .. seems to be really true 
Holy komandierski


----------



## Ptolomeo74

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## stevoe

Just another try...









Best wishes and nice sunday
Stephan


----------



## CndRkMt

Converted my Scuba Dude to manual wind only by 2414 movement transplant. No it's only 13mm thick


----------



## pjd

My latest mod, completed last night on a new watch I received a few weeks ago. (Just been waiting on bits...)

Bezel,
Insert,
Hands,
Metal movement holder,
Glass caseback,
Signed crown,
Mesh strap.

It's certainly bright... Lol


----------



## Dave51

CndRkMt said:


> Converted my Scuba Dude to manual wind only by 2414 movement transplant. No it's only 13mm thick
> 
> View attachment 15354712
> 
> 
> View attachment 15354713
> 
> 
> View attachment 15354714


Manual wind on a 420 with the flat case back is great!


----------



## CndRkMt

Yep. It is super comfortable. And it is about half of the weight my Seiko Samurai


Dave51 said:


> Manual wind on a 420 with the flat case back is great!


----------



## Dave51

The 710 is also especially nice with the flat case back and manual wind movement.


----------



## Kotsov

Dave51 said:


> The 710 is also especially nice with the flat case back and manual wind movement.


Interesting...


----------



## Kotsov

Please don’t judge, I can always change it back


----------



## Object704

Dave51 said:


> Manual wind on a 420 with the flat case back is great!


I would change my automatics to manuals in a heartbeat, if only they made a manual 24h/date and manual gmt movement.


----------



## Dave51

I have parts coming by way of recent orders from Meranom, Komandirskie.com, Bestrus, Arkustime, and raffles-time. Most are through Russian customs and are progressing through the system nicely. A good chunk of those orders are to make a flat caseback manual wind 710.

I had an automatic 710 and did not like it. It sat funny on the wrist. I almost stopped wearing it. I put a 2414A in it and a flat case back and I really like it a lot.


----------



## stevarad

Kotsov said:


> Please don't judge, I can always change it back


I will judge:

Excellent!!!!

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## NerdThing

Little thing I've been working on today. Just trying to adjust the running speed now.









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh

Dave51 said:


> I have parts coming by way of recent orders from Meranom, Komandirskie.com, *Bestrus, Arkustime*, and raffles-time.


Oh jeez, another two sites to scroll through/check for interesting parts/waste time on...

I'm with you on the 'flatness' of the 2414 as opposed to the 2416 - I ordered 4 of those thinner Amphibia casebacks for the 2414 from meranom, I'm gonna wait till all the cases and casebacks I've ordered are here to compare them, and if I like them substantually more than the bigger casebacks, I might order some more 2414s and sell the 2416s I already have. The only reason to keep a 2416 would then be that I've ordered a golden rotor and a display caseback in order to show it - but we'll see...


----------



## marctibu

Have a great Friday.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## RAJJP

i like puzzling old and broken and new together to something I like. First post here on W.U.S.


----------



## fugit cronos

Hola, today coronas


----------



## RAJJP

One of my favorites in my little Russian collection.


----------



## Parkgate

Not a new build, just a bezel and strap change on the 'Aquadive', looking good on mesh and a big bezel T1


----------



## Parkgate

Ptolomeo74 said:


> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Welcome to the club, heres mine.


----------



## ThePossumKing

Been gone for quite awhile, but I built something during all that down time.

Here's my remix of the newest Amphibia and the original

A 2426 Dual Time Scuba Dude transplanted into an original swing lug 350 case.

This required a custom movement holder and a crown/stem from yet a different model.

I need to try and straighten the wire lugs and I'm not sold on the bezel yet
It just may require a 24hr bezel...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marctibu

Have a great Sunday









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

ThePossumKing said:


> Been gone for quite awhile, but I built something during all that down time.
> 
> Here's my remix of the newest Amphibia and the original
> 
> A 2426 Dual Time Scuba Dude transplanted into an original swing lug 350 case.
> 
> This required a custom movement holder and a crown/stem from yet a different model.
> 
> I need to try and straighten the wire lugs and I'm not sold on the bezel yet
> It just may require a 24hr bezel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!!

Meranom batman black/ blue 24h bezel would probably fit fantastic...

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## messyGarage

Hi @ThePossumKing! Glad to see you back!
Very nice mod, would you mind to disclose the measurements of the custom movement ring and the crown needed?
Or in alternative, I'd buy one from you if you like to keep the "patent"

I have a swing lug case that I'd like to convert to new 24xx movements
thank you!


----------



## NerdThing

marctibu said:


> Have a great Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


Where is that bezel from please?

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh

NerdThing said:


> Where is that bezel from please?
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


It's on meranom : Vostok Amphibia 555 PVD Universal Bezel


----------



## CndRkMt

My parts bin watch - Amphibeerskie 
Chrome plated Komandirskie case, Amphibian's dial and hands. Vostok movement converted to manual wind and Amphibian's bezel. Surprisingly it works


----------



## Jake_P

Just a minor mod - a new bezel and a signed crown. I've never really been a fan of the 120/420 cases because of the lug width but the (very comfy) stock silicon strap is notched and so is actually a bit fatter than 18mm. Strange really, as I was going to change the second hand also, but the watch has just grown on me as is..feels like cheating to just leave it alone  This champagne sunburst dial is new for me and I have to say is quite a handsome chap..


----------



## Fergfour

I felt the elongated paddle hands overpowered the dial so I switched them up with some that mimic the hour markers somewhat. I like it.








After wearing actual 67's and the new TV lately, it was feeling a bit dainty so the exhibition caseback gives it some extra presence/height and shows off the decoration.


----------



## OrangeOrange

I just built my first mods


----------



## ned-ludd

It was a rainy Sunday and not much to do, so I revived a few Vostok movements. Mostly a full dismantle, clean and lubricate but one needed a new mainspring.










Sadly they're not doing well in more than a few timegrapher positions so they're unlikely to ever go back in a case. Still, it's good practice and whiled away the afternoon.
I rather like just having them sitting on the bench with their little balance wheels being busy.


----------



## Ligavesh

Probably a stupid question, but it should be easy to answer I suppose  : the cases of watches with the crown at 2 o'clock - how do you fit the movement inside - cause from what I see they are the same movements - you just turn the movement at an angle so the stem goes in at 2 o'clock? But then, how does the dial fit on the movement at an angle, how do the holding pins of the dial fit on the movement at this angle?


----------



## mariomart

Ligavesh said:


> Probably a stupid question, but it should be easy to answer I suppose  : the cases of watches with the crown at 2 o'clock - how do you fit the movement inside - cause from what I see they are the same movements - you just turn the movement at an angle so the stem goes in at 2 o'clock? But then, how does the dial fit on the movement at an angle, how do the holding pins of the dial fit on the movement at this angle?


These case models have the dial feet positioned to suit the case, the other option is to use "dial dots" and remove the dial feet for dials designed for normal 3 o'clock crown position.


----------



## Ligavesh

mariomart said:


> These case models have the dial feet positioned to suit the case, the other option is to use "dial dots" and remove the dial feet for dials designed for normal 3 o'clock crown position.


Ah so, they have 'special' dials for these cases? But the movement is the same just sits at an angle?


----------



## mariomart

Ligavesh said:


> Ah so, they have 'special' dials for these cases? But the movement is the same just sits at an angle?


Correct


----------



## Ptolomeo74

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Jake_P

Fergfour said:


> I felt the elongated paddle hands overpowered the dial so I switched them up with some that mimic the hour markers somewhat. I like it.
> View attachment 15366205
> 
> After wearing actual 67's and the new TV lately, it was feeling a bit dainty so the exhibition caseback gives it some extra presence/height and shows off the decoration.
> View attachment 15366207


I think these hands look great - a good size choice  Are they the Favinov "wide" style? They look a bit fatter to my eyes. I've bought a set of ETA sized hands that are similar that I'm planning on resizing at some point and these look quite a similar thickness. I'm obsessed with handsets - I need help..


----------



## Fergfour

Jake_P said:


> I think these hands look great - a good size choice  Are they the Favinov "wide" style? They look a bit fatter to my eyes. I've bought a set of ETA sized hands that are similar that I'm planning on resizing at some point and these look quite a similar thickness. I'm obsessed with handsets - I need help..


Honestly I don't know. I bought a spare 090 case and they were included even though they weren't mentioned in the listing. They look the be some kind of Komandirskie handset.


----------



## Jake_P

Fergfour said:


> Honestly I don't know. I bought a spare 090 case and they were included even though they weren't mentioned in the listing. They look the be some kind of Komandirskie handset.


No problem - they do look Komandirskie-esque for sure but just wider than the Favinov variety. I have seen various new sellers offering up hands also..who knows. Anyways, they look great on yours..


----------



## djuschas




----------



## Ottone

My custom Komandirskie _Peanuts_
😉😀


----------



## mrwomble

Ottone said:


> View attachment 15368805
> 
> 
> My custom Komandirskie _Peanuts_
> 
> View attachment 15368812


Awesome! How did you do that?


----------



## Fergfour

I picked this one up several months ago mainly because of the dial. Wasn't too keen on the rest of it:









After replacing hands, bezel, crown, caseback, strap it's just the way I like it:


----------



## marctibu

NerdThing said:


> Where is that bezel from please?
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


Meranom.com

Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## marctibu

On Sea.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh

Fergfour said:


> I picked this one up several months ago mainly because of the dial. Wasn't too keen on the rest of it:
> View attachment 15368954
> 
> 
> After replacing hands, bezel, crown, caseback, strap it's just the way I like it:
> 
> View attachment 15368956
> View attachment 15368957


nice, gonna try something different with mine when it finally arrives


----------



## CndRkMt

Orange Vostok. The dial and hands from Favinov. Meranom bezel and strap


----------



## stevoe

CndRkMt said:


> Orange Vostok...


Opposite... 










Best wishes
Stephan


----------



## Ligavesh

Fooling around with strange bezels, see if anything fits...





































And a successful try from the WRUW topic:










^^^ I've decided I'm keeping it that way, the original orange bezel will go on a different watch...


----------



## Sceptic_Pencil.

I have been playing with bezels too. I tried my 420SE with a plain bezel, but decided the original brushed steel diver's bezel worked best.




























I went the same way with my Neptune, going from plain to diver.


----------



## Ptolomeo74

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh

Sceptic_Pencil. said:


> I have been playing with bezels too. I tried my 420SE with a plain bezel, but decided the original brushed steel diver's bezel worked best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went the same way with my Neptune, going from plain to diver.


Nice - we seem to be going opposite ways, though lol - I'm thinking of making this 120SE _more_ dressy, by swapping the automatic for a 2409 and a flatter caseback, so that it would have a thinner profile and be shirt cuff-friendlier...










On another note, I'm semi-seriously thinking of leaving this 420 bezel-less and wearing it just like that - I think it looks kinda badass like this, _a la _Colonel Kurtz's Rolex in _Apocalypse Now_ :


----------



## CndRkMt

Meranom SE with Favinov hands


----------



## marctibu

Have a great Weekend.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parkgate

President today on the 'Batman'..I can't decide if I prefer the Jubilee or the President on this one....so I'll use both


----------



## stevarad

I need to find some nice two tone bracelet for this 090...









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Ligavesh

stevarad said:


> I need to find some nice two tone bracelet for this 090...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Where's the bezel from?


----------



## stevarad

Ligavesh said:


> Where's the bezel from?


komandirskie.com

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Ligavesh

Has anyone tried themselvse to make a fully lumed dial? Would something like that even be possible? For example, applying lume mixed with the thinner across the whole dial with a wider brush? Would that change the color drastically (in order to get at least a bit of lume on the dial)? Would the type of lume be a factor (say Superluminova applied thinner could shine brighter than other lume applied thicker)?

I want to try it on old broken watches with dials I have no use for to see what it would look like, but maybe someone already has experience?


----------



## onastar1989

stevarad said:


> I need to find some nice two tone bracelet for this 090...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about this one?
> eBay item number:
> 372975692059


----------



## onastar1989

Ligavesh said:


> Has anyone tried themselvse to make a fully lumed dial? Would something like that even be possible? For example, applying lume mixed with the thinner across the whole dial with a wider brush? Would that change the color drastically (in order to get at least a bit of lume on the dial)? Would the type of lume be a factor (say Superluminova applied thinner could shine brighter than other lume applied thicker)?
> 
> I want to try it on old broken watches with dials I have no use for to see what it would look like, but maybe someone already has experience?


You might ask Doctone for suggestions. I think he's done some lume projects where he made his own (or re-lumed) sandwich dial. I little different than what you're looking for, but...


----------



## stevarad

Nice!

Thanks.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Ligavesh

onastar1989 said:


> You might ask Doctone for suggestions. I think he's done some lume projects where he made his own (or re-lumed) sandwich dial. I little different than what you're looking for, but...


thanks, paging @DocTone


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Ligavesh said:


> Has anyone tried themselvse to make a fully lumed dial?


I have tried this with some success.  I have no photos.

As you say, thinned SuperLuminova is better than thick cheap lume.
When it is thinned more than usual, it will spread more evenly.
Inspect it with the lights turned off to see if it is evenly applied.
Thicker spots will be brighter.
It is easier to lume a dial without raised indices or numbers.
Then you can lightly sand the entire surface of the lume to make it completely level.
You can then add your own metal or plastic indices by cutting little slots into the lume for the indices or simply glue them on top of the lume.

Remember: there must be enough clearance between the surface of the lume on the dial and the hands, the H hand in particular.
If there is little clearance, you could first sand the dial face to make it thinner then apply a thin coat of lume.

Sanding lume: only use sandpaper or a file that will NOT leave dark grit or metal particles in the lume. A white diamond grit stone or paper or similar is good. A flat stainless steel metal piece, such as a dinner utensil, is a good file if you create a rough surface on it.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

.
Also, if you can spray the lume onto the dial then it can be applied more evenly.
A small sprayer such as those used for plastic models may work.


----------



## Ligavesh

Nice, thanks a lot man. I am by far not experienced enough to do this yet, but as I said, I have a couple of dials I have no use for and I plan to practice on them first.

My goal (for now) would eventually be to lume that Amphibia dial with the sailboat on, but without messing with the colors too much. Maybe find some bluish lume, that would fit better.


----------



## Ligavesh

@onastar1989 , @stevarad

I don't see anything under that ebay number, do you have a link or a screenshot if the item is gone? Would like to see what it looks like, I'm also looking for partly gold straps, mostly on aliexpress.


----------



## stevarad

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Ligavesh

stevarad said:


> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Thanks! They probably have the same listed on aliexpress, too, though.


----------



## OrangeOrange

Anybody know where to source lumed ceramic inserts for a Vostok Amphibia? I cannot seem to find a lumed ceramic 24hr insert. Thanks!


----------



## Ligavesh

OrangeOrange said:


> Anybody know where to source lumed ceramic inserts for a Vostok Amphibia? I cannot seem to find a lumed ceramic 24hr insert. Thanks!


I bought a lumed ceramic 1-12 hr insert from this guy: marxon88 bei eBay , I asked him whether he'll have new such inserts in more colors, he said he should receive different ones soon... So just check on him from time to time...


----------



## Ligavesh

OrangeOrange said:


> Anybody know where to source lumed ceramic inserts for a Vostok Amphibia? I cannot seem to find a lumed ceramic 24hr insert. Thanks!











Matt Grau Keramik Bezel Insert Seiko skx007 173 009 srpd 5kx | eBay


Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Matt Grau Keramik Bezel Insert Seiko skx007 173 009 srpd 5kx bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





maybe on this one you could apply the lume yourself


----------



## DocTone

Ligavesh said:


> thanks, paging @DocTone


some pages before ..You find the „glowing dude„

Paint the dial white.
Spray clear phosphorent lacquer on it. Do it by several layers. (Dońt use cheap lacquer)
by growing thickness of Dial maybe it's needed to remove the date mechanism of 2416.

PS: 
because some request raised
My recommendation to get a proper result : buy professional lacquer ( for cars, bikes etc. )
like this :
Spray phosphoreszierende Farbe
Yes price is higher but judge by yourself the comparison to a Seiko , and a Seamaster


----------



## stevarad

Before some decent two tone bracelet arrives, help me which strap to choose for this 090 gold mod...

This?






























Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Or this one?





































Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## CndRkMt

I think this one looks better



stevarad said:


> Before some decent two tone bracelet arrives, help me which strap to choose for this 090 gold mod...
> 
> This?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Ligavesh

I'd go with the second one - the watch is a liitle 'over the top', the strap should be too, imo.


----------



## Kotsov

First one for me.


----------



## Ligavesh

Llive a little, people. A man must always look for a reason to put on a bund strap.


----------



## DocTone

My vote for first


----------



## marctibu

Have a great Tuesday.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

marctibu said:


> Have a great Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


Love this combo!


----------



## onastar1989

Another change-up for this one.


----------



## Ligavesh

Might try something in this direction - although I had other plans for the case, the bezel, and the dial


----------



## Dave51

Here is a mod that I have tinkered with on and off for a while. I think I am done, except for an occasional strap change.










-100 case, signed stainless crown, and 2416b movement from Meranom with Scuba Dude caseback.
-Dial and hands from Favinov. The dial is spectacular.
-Bezel from Boris_gvb. I bought this from him a long time ago. I don't think he sells these any more. This was made for larger cases and does not have a step. Looks great on the 100 case.
-Pepsi insert from wholesaleoutlet990 on Ebay.
-Strap from Barton.


----------



## Dave51

I made this one today from parts that include some that finally arrived from a March purchase.










I can't afford one of these in real life, but this scratches an itch!

-020 Komadirskie with 2416b movement from Komanderskie.com.
-Hands from raffles-time.
-Seiko Seamaster style dial from raffles-time. I clipped off the feet and used dial dots.
-Coin edge bezel from Arkustime.
-Insert from Dagaz.
-Tropic strap from Cheapest Nato Straps.


----------



## marctibu

onastar1989 said:


> Love this combo!


Thank you so much 

Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

Ligavesh said:


> Llive a little, people. A man must always look for a reason to put on a bund strap.




Never!


----------



## fugit cronos

Hola


----------



## Ligavesh

Just a simple bezel swap... I call this mod 'Coke Zero' :


















I probably won't keep it like this forever, I like the all-red Komandirskie with the red bezel, but untill I find a better match for the black bezel I'm gonna wear it like this.

Edit: Lol


----------



## onastar1989

Ligavesh said:


> Just a simple bezel swap... I call this mod 'Coke Zero' :
> View attachment 15382805
> 
> 
> View attachment 15382840
> 
> 
> I probably won't keep it like this forever, I like the all-red Komandirskie with the red bezel, but untill I find a better match for the black bezel I'm gonna wear it like this.
> 
> Edit: Lol
> 
> View attachment 15382975


How about adding a set of black sword hands?


----------



## Ligavesh

onastar1989 said:


> How about adding a set of black sword hands?


Good idea, I was actually also thinking about that - adding something black (maybe not even all hands, maybe just one I dunno) would make the bezel better fit in; the thing is, I am not sure I'm gonna keep it like this for very long, and also I'm not very well versed in changing hands - I'm planning to practice first on some old broken down watches and then do it on the watches I actually wear. We'll see; if I keep it longer and get a chance to get some practice in chaging hands, then I'll probably do it.


----------



## Jake_P

Ligavesh said:


> Good idea, I was actually also thinking about that - adding something black (maybe not even all hands, maybe just one I dunno) would make the bezel better fit in; the thing is, I am not sure I'm gonna keep it like this for very long, and also I'm not very well versed in changing hands - I'm planning to practice first on some old broken down watches and then do it on the watches I actually wear. We'll see; if I keep it longer and get a chance to get some practice in chaging hands, then I'll probably do it.


As long as you have steady hands (assuming your using hand held pushers) then it's quite a simple thing to change hands over (don't get me started on the second hand, groan). The thought of doing it is much worse than the actual doing, and after you've had a practice run or two first you'll be good  I remember seeing this guy on Youtube changing a hand set over and I almost had to switch it off through frustration and sympathy. He'd just given up smoking and had the WORST shakes I've EVER seen. It was like some kind of warped torture test to the viewer. I suspect he actually had to have a couple of smokes in between each hand change..and he stopped the video when he got to the seconds hand


----------



## CndRkMt

You don't really have to use hand held pushers. Something like that is really inexpensive










Elevated working surface (like height adjustable desk) makes it much easier too


----------



## Ligavesh

CndRkMt said:


> You don't really have to use hand held pushers. Something like that is really inexpensive
> 
> View attachment 15384706
> 
> 
> Elevated working surface (like height adjustable desk) makes it much easier too


Already have one like that, still, I plan to practice taking out/putting on hands on a couple of broken down watches, and then do it 'for real'. It's just hard to find the time lately, tbh.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

First attempt to paint the dots and dashes, not brilliant, and the red is a bit 'in your face'. Might well be stripping it off and re-doing it though.


----------



## Ligavesh

SuffolkGerryW said:


> First attempt to paint the dots and dashes, not brilliant, and the red is a bit 'in your face'. Might well be stripping it off and re-doing it though.
> View attachment 15385657


Sort of noobish question, but what kind of color do you use? I know some use nail polish, othsrs paint for models from hobby shops...


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Ligavesh said:


> Sort of noobish question, but what kind of color do you use? I know some use nail polish, othsrs paint for models from hobby shops...


I bought some (supposedly) glow in the dark nail varnish (about £5.50 off ebay) - might scrub out and use enamel paints though, I'll see how this turns out after a bit of work


----------



## pump 19

Ligavesh said:


> Sort of noobish question, but what kind of color do you use? I know some use nail polish, othsrs paint for models from hobby shops...


I use Testors enamel model paint in the 1/4 ounce bottles.


https://www.testors.com/product-catalog/testors-brands/testors/enamel-paint/enamel-paints


I bought Flat Black and Flat Red and to me they look close enough to the original. It appears plenty durable and its fairly easy to work with. I apply with a tooth pick and carefully remove excess before it can dry, which happens fairly quickly. If you search a bit I think you'll find a lot of approaches to it.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

pump 19 said:


> I use Testors enamel model paint in the 1/4 ounce bottles.
> 
> 
> https://www.testors.com/product-catalog/testors-brands/testors/enamel-paint/enamel-paints
> 
> 
> I bought Flat Black and Flat Red and to me they look close enough to the original. It appears plenty durable and its fairly easy to work with. I apply with a tooth pick and carefully remove excess before it can dry, which happens fairly quickly. If you search a bit I think you'll find a lot of approaches to it.


Yes, I use a sharp knife to remove any excess, biggest problem is judging when to cut, just as it's gone 'rubbery' (too early, and it'll 'drag', too late, and it'll chip)


----------



## pump 19

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Yes, I use a sharp knife to remove any excess, biggest problem is judging when to cut, just as it's gone 'rubbery' (too early, and it'll 'drag', too late, and it'll chip)


Yep, timing.


----------



## Ligavesh

Okay, I'm pissed off as hell; I need you guys to send me a link with screwdrivers for working on watches. I've bought several watch maintenance kits, small screwdrivers kits - no matter how small they look I can't turn a single screw! I don't know -and with what- you do it?! Do I need to sharpen the little ****ers on a wet stone or what??

Edit: Would this be a good ****ing set: Uhrmacher-Schraubendreher-Satz - Mit 7 farbkodierten Präzisions-Schraubendrehern - In praktischer Fächertasche - C335982: Amazon.de: Baumarkt ?


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Ligavesh said:


> Okay, I'm pissed off as hell; I need you guys to send me a link with screwdrivers for working on watches. I've bought several watch maintenance kits, small screwdrivers kits - no matter how small they look I can't turn a single screw! I don't know -and with what- you do it?! Do I need to sharpen the little ****ers on a wet stone or what??
> 
> Edit: Would this be a good ****ing set: Uhrmacher-Schraubendreher-Satz - Mit 7 farbkodierten Präzisions-Schraubendrehern - In praktischer Fächertasche - C335982: Amazon.de: Baumarkt ?


Those look better quality than the ones that I've got - mine are cheapy ones that have the blades held in place by a screw which I had to tighten up before they'd undo anything (cost about €5 for the 7) needed to be able to see where the screw slots were though, and carefully 'feel' the driver into the slot before undoing it.


----------



## Ligavesh

Yep, I sharpened the little ****er on the whetstone, now it turns everything, you could probably use it as a surgical instrument it's so sharp


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Hope that it doesn't slip!


----------



## NOTSHARP

Steve.


----------



## igorIV

Ligavesh said:


> Has anyone tried themselvse to make a fully lumed dial? Would something like that even be possible? For example, applying lume mixed with the thinner across the whole dial with a wider brush? Would that change the color drastically (in order to get at least a bit of lume on the dial)? Would the type of lume be a factor (say Superluminova applied thinner could shine brighter than other lume applied thicker)?
> 
> I want to try it on old broken watches with dials I have no use for to see what it would look like, but maybe someone already has experience?


I did. Cant find photo for Vostok - with orange markers, but find photo for homage - lume dial


----------



## marctibu

Have a great weekend









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh

Both cases I needed a knife to remove the bezel from, I managed to mangle up; makes me wanna order just naked cases if possible, tbh.


----------



## Ligavesh

edit: ranting, nothing to see


----------



## Ligavesh

edit: ranting, not important


----------



## Ligavesh

ranting


----------



## Yokohama

Pers masterpiece improves any vostok










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yokohama

My version of scuba dude diver


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yokohama

And amazing baikal from RE forum










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parkgate

Built this today, after first repairing a dead 2416b.... All black hands and a black crystal tension ring and a dial I've had for ages that needed a home. Black ceramic insert and a black with white stitching leather strap complete the theme.

Note: The black tension ring adds a lot of depth (or blackness?) to a black dial...polished CTR's tend to wash black dials out. I think these pics prove the point.


----------



## Jake_P

Parkgate said:


> Built this today, after first repairing a dead 2416b.... All black hands and a black crystal tension ring and a dial I've had for ages that needed a home. Black ceramic insert and a black with white stitching leather strap complete the theme.
> 
> Note: The black tension ring adds a lot of depth (or blackness?) to a black dial...polished CTR's tend to wash black dials out. I think these pics prove the point.
> 
> View attachment 15389088
> View attachment 15389089
> View attachment 15389090
> View attachment 15389091


Yup, the black tension ring really does fill out the perceived size of the dial - I've wondered about how it would look..nice one. Also, that dial is new to me - thought I'd seen them all. It's a good deep black to match the bezel also. Sometimes the dials can be a little muted/grey can't they?

EDIT: Oh, I just reread what you mentioned about the black tension ring, making the dial appear darker. Still, the dial does look BLACK though compared with some of the other 'black' dials..


----------



## Mr. Bezel

Here is a little story, how offering modding parts shouldn't work in my opinion!
A few weeks ago I discovered a *new* supplier of hand-lumed dials and hands from Russia on eBay. I liked one of his offers very much, which is why I ordered it. (Unfortunately, the picture mocks the real splendor of the dial)








The process of the transaction and the delivery took place without complaint and the item arrived relatively promptly and undamaged. The dial is very beautiful and corresponds exactly to the illustration, with which the story actually would have had what it needs for a "happy end".
Unfortunately, it is precisely this "would" that unfolds its full destructive potential in the second part of this post.

After a closer look, I noticed that the lume and the added hour markers are extremely high and thus considerably reduce the necessary "ground clearance" of the hands.








I already had the same problem once with a Amphibia 1967 special model, where nothing else helped, than to replace the dial with a completely different one. In the further course it turned out, that the manufacturer of it was the same as of the one now described. Only when asked, did the provider admit that some of its dials are actually incompatible with some sets of hands (I mean the normal commercially available products for current Vostok Amphibia / Komandirskie models, and nothing special!), which in my personal opinion, is actually in complete contradiction to the entire Vostok-Modding philosophy. As a result, I can only give the advice to carefully check the corresponding offers before buying, by asking carefully and by studying the available image material! In order to avoid misunderstandings, I am not writing about one of the established providers, this is actually about a newcomer on eBay, which I do not want to mention by name, because this is a field report and not some kind of revenge post, which should not be placed here anyway,


----------



## Jake_P

Mr. Bezel said:


> Here is a little story, how offering modding parts shouldn't work in my opinion!
> A few weeks ago I discovered a *new* supplier of hand-lumed dials and hands from Russia on eBay. I liked one of his offers very much, which is why I ordered it. (Unfortunately, the picture mocks the real splendor of the dial)
> View attachment 15393483
> 
> The process of the transaction and the delivery took place without complaint and the item arrived relatively promptly and undamaged. The dial is very beautiful and corresponds exactly to the illustration, with which the story actually would have had what it needs for a "happy end".
> Unfortunately, it is precisely this "would" that unfolds its full destructive potential in the second part of this post.
> 
> After a closer look, I noticed that the lume and the added hour markers are extremely high and thus considerably reduce the necessary "ground clearance" of the hands.
> View attachment 15393492
> 
> I already had the same problem once with a Amphibia 1967 special model, where nothing else helped, than to replace the dial with a completely different one. In the further course it turned out, that the manufacturer of it was the same as of the one now described. Only when asked, did the provider admit that some of its dials are actually incompatible with some sets of hands (I mean the normal commercially available products for current Vostok Amphibia / Komandirskie models, and nothing special!), which in my personal opinion, is actually in complete contradiction to the entire Vostok-Modding philosophy. As a result, I can only give the advice to carefully check the corresponding offers before buying, by asking carefully and by studying the available image material! In order to avoid misunderstandings, I am not writing about one of the established providers, this is actually about a newcomer on eBay, which I do not want to mention by name, because this is a field report and not some kind of revenge post, which should not be placed here anyway,


Ah, that's really disappointing. The waiting for parts is exciting in itself, but when it ends in an anti-climax like this, it's a real bummer. So I'm assuming that the seller is guaranteeing the compatibility IF you use the standard Amph/Dirskie hands only and everything else is a "maybe". There should of course be a disclaimer on the product page to advise customers to this.

I remember when I was noodling around fitting (butchering) some Seiko hands onto an Amphibia and ran into the hands being VERY close to the raised lume pips.


----------



## Mr. Bezel

Jake_P said:


> Ah, that's really disappointing. The waiting for parts is exciting in itself, but when it ends in an anti-climax like this, it's a real bummer. So I'm assuming that the seller is guaranteeing the compatibility IF you use the standard Amph/Dirskie hands only and everything else is a "maybe". There should of course be a disclaimer on the product page to advise customers to this.
> 
> I remember when I was noodling around fitting (butchering) some Seiko hands onto an Amphibia and ran into the hands being VERY close to the raised lume pips.


He isn´t guaranteeing anything in his description. There isn´t the slightest hint that some hands might not fit or any, which might fit.


----------



## Mr. Bezel

But now something I´m really happy about:
From "roytone" (eBay), my second grilled bezel and I think it fits much better than the first one....


----------



## onastar1989

Oops


----------



## onastar1989

onastar1989 said:


> Oops


Metal today


----------



## ThePossumKing

Blackout Scuba Dude.

2416b in a vintage swing lug 350 case with a custom movement holder, black date wheel, Meranom small bezel, and ETA hands. Crown and stem from a 710.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PDAdict

onastar1989 said:


> Metal today
> 
> View attachment 15394690
> 
> 
> View attachment 15394691


Have you embedded a bezel on another bezel?

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh

PDAdict said:


> Have you embedded a bezel on another bezel?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


Lol, I think I'd already asked him that for a different 'bezel on a bezel' a month or so ago


----------



## onastar1989

PDAdict said:


> Have you embedded a bezel on another bezel?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


Yes, it was one of the thinner bezels, so I filed it down to fit inside the deeper bezel.


----------



## PDAdict

Ligavesh said:


> Lol, I think I'd already asked him that for a different 'bezel on a bezel' a month or so ago


Yes? I'm getting older 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh

PDAdict said:


> Yes? I'm getting older
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


it's onastar1989's patented style


----------



## onastar1989

Ligavesh said:


> it's onastar1989's patented style


Haha!
No patent here. I'm just making it up as I go along, when I'm too impatient/lazy to order new parts.
Cheers!


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Mr. Bezel said:


> He isn´t guaranteeing anything in his description. There isn´t the slightest hint that some hands might not fit or any, which might fit.


Do you still have the dial?
Can you measure the distance from the dial centre to the edge of the lume marker that is closest?
How thick are the markers?
Perhaps IgorIV has a few different hands that would fit.

That ebay seller should be supplying all these dimensions to help his customers.


----------



## Mr. Bezel

Matt_Bored_O said:


> Do you still have the dial?
> Can you measure the distance from the dial centre to the edge of the lume marker that is closest?
> How thick are the markers?
> Perhaps IgorIV has a few different hands that would fit.
> 
> That ebay seller should be supplying all these dimensions to help his customers.


Thank you very much for your answer and advice.
The thickness is a little over 1mm, so practically doubled now and the distance from the centre to the marker is about 8mm. For me, it seems absurd to use a dial that can only be combined with hands that might technically but probably not visually fit.
The seller is aware of the problem with his dials, but there is still not the slightest hint about it in his offers.


----------



## Parkgate

Jake_P said:


> Yup, the black tension ring really does fill out the perceived size of the dial - I've wondered about how it would look..nice one. Also, that dial is new to me - thought I'd seen them all. It's a good deep black to match the bezel also. Sometimes the dials can be a little muted/grey can't they?
> 
> EDIT: Oh, I just reread what you mentioned about the black tension ring, making the dial appear darker. Still, the dial does look BLACK though compared with some of the other 'black' dials..


Yes, a lot of the black dials are more like a mid to very dark grey, the dial in this build is not jet black, but it is a bit darker/blacker than some dials. As I said the black tension ring adds 'blackness' making it appear darker, helped by the black hands.

Oh, and the dial number is a 484 (the same style dials are available in white, green, blue and champagne). I fancy getting the white one next.


----------



## Earthjade

This is my current Vostok, my aim was to have the classic Vostok feel with some modern touches but also with decent lume like an affordable Japanese diver. The dial is a 35 dial and hands are Favinov:


----------



## Rufras

Parkgate said:


> Built this today, after first repairing a dead 2416b.... All black hands and a black crystal tension ring and a dial I've had for ages that needed a home. Black ceramic insert and a black with white stitching leather strap complete the theme.
> 
> Note: The black tension ring adds a lot of depth (or blackness?) to a black dial...polished CTR's tend to wash black dials out. I think these pics prove the point.
> 
> View attachment 15389088
> View attachment 15389089
> View attachment 15389090
> View attachment 15389091


What paint did you use on the tension ring?


----------



## marctibu

Have a nice day.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Earthjade said:


> This is my current Vostok, my aim was to have the classic Vostok feel with some modern touches but also with decent lume like an affordable Japanese diver. The dial is a 35 dial and hands are Favinov:
> 
> View attachment 15401538


 Beautiful combo...
...and here comes its (almost) twin brother. ;-)










090 case with 922 dial, black date ring, stainless steel crown, stainless steel movement ring, Rafflestime Ploprof hands, Sovietwatchstore bezel, Meranom glass back and shark mesh from the far east.


----------



## stevarad

Vostok amphiboa 110 case. Blue pelagose style.
Komandirkie.com bezel, meranom bracelet, dial and hands from raffles.
I like it.
What do you think about it?























Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Father of five

stevarad said:


> Vostok amphiboa 110 case. Blue pelagose style.
> Komandirkie.com bezel, meranom bracelet, dial and hands from raffles.
> I like it.
> What do you think about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Very well done, I like your use of the 110 case
My use of this dial was done with the 020 case and blue/green hands instead of white.
Yours is a much cleaner pelagos look whereas mine looks more like the new blue black bay 58


----------



## Ligavesh

I have a couple of 119 cases that I plan to use - I'll probably go with a 2409 or a 2414 movement, don't won't to make the small case too bulky with the auto... but anyway, a couple of questions: first, I need a stem and a crown - will the stem and crown from a 420 case fit - they're about the same size I think? Or should I look for a special stem? Second question would be, do I need a special movement holder for the 119 or are those the same with the other new Amphibias?

edit: what I forgot to ask - can I even put a 24xx movement in the 119, is there a holder made for it, or does it have to be a 22xx movement?


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Ligavesh said:


> I have a couple of 119 cases that I plan to use - I'll probably go with a 2409 or a 2414 movement, don't won't to make the small case too bulky with the auto... but anyway, a couple of questions: first, I need a stem and a crown - will the stem and crown from a 420 case fit - they're about the same size I think? Or should I look for a special stem? Second question would be, do I need a special movement holder for the 119 or are those the same with the other new Amphibias?
> 
> edit: what I forgot to ask - can I even put a 24xx movement in the 119, is there a holder made for it, or does it have to be a 22xx movement?


Regular movement holder for 24xx movements fits, inner diameter is the same as the new Amphibia cases. I used a crown with a "mid size stem" (the stem slightly longer than the 420) on my 119 case. The 420 crown stem might be a little bit too short.The long one (for 090 etc.) is definitely too long.


----------



## Ligavesh

Irreversible Mechanism said:


> Regular movement holder for 24xx movements fits, inner diameter is the same as the new Amphibia cases. I used a crown with a "mid size stem" (the stem slightly longer than the 420) on my 119 case. The 420 crown stem might be a little bit too short.The long one (for 090 etc.) is definitely too long.


where did you get the stem? can you make it yourself by shortening longer ones? I think I remember a youtube video where a guy says sonething like that


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Ligavesh said:


> where did you get the stem? can you make it yourself by shortening longer ones? I think I remember a youtube video where a guy says sonething like that


I don't think that shortening really works as stem and crown are pressfitted to each other. I got the right crowns for the 119 from komandirskie.com by chance. I wanted some crowns fitting into the 420/710 cases, so I ordered some items of the stainless steel crown model that komandirskie.com said would fit into these cases. All the stems of the crowns I got from them were a little bit too long but fitted perfectly into some of the old brass Komandirskie cases and into the 119.


----------



## marctibu

Have a good Friday.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## UnzazA

I guess, it's gonna be a long post...
Back in february, I posted this photo in WRUW thread, saying that it's "coming soon to Vostok mod theme".








The fact that I'm posting this in august may suggest that mod didn't go too well 
This watch started its life as a standard Komandirskie 020716. Here is a nice photo of it.








And I decided to get a full mod with it - manual wind movement, flat caseback, black hands, black date wheel and white bezel. I ordered the parts from Komandirskie.com, and the evening they arrived I couldn't resist and put a bezel on a watch. It was quite easy operation, and you can see the results on the first photo.
Then came the problems. First problem was with a date wheel - black wheel from komandirskie.com is designed for a date window at 3'o clock. When you put it under 716 dial with date window at 4.30, here is the result:








Not quite the look I was after. Turns out, date wheels for this watch (and its green sibling) are shifted slightly, so if you want a black date wheel with a white dial your only option is to buy 020715 and remove date wheel from it.
Next were hands. When you get hands from Komandirskie.com, they mention that seconds hand is really tight. They do not joke, it is really hard to put it on, especially on a handwinder.
And, to top it all off, there were problems with bezel. I don't remember why, but I removed it from the watch (maybe to adjust the spring), and while doing so I bent it! At first I did not notice, so it turned into a bigger problem - when I tried to put it back, it was not going well (obviously), so I tried to force it down, while rotating it. It was my biggest mistake, because by doing so i cut off top of the crystal with tension wire.








So, watch went in a drawer for a long 6 months. Financial difficulties during corona stuff turned it almost impossible to do anything watch related. Finally, it seems to clear out a little, so I returned to watch modding.
To finish this watch I needed a bezel and a crystal. Those white bezels from komandirskie are out of stock for quite a long time, so I decided to buy a donor - 650546.








Its not a ceramic insert, sure, but it looks very good. So I swapped it yesterday, put in a new crystal, and here is the result:








I don't think that I'm done with this guy. I still want to try black date wheel, and maybe return to white ceramic bezel (if it comes back to stock). Also, I may repaint hands in flat black instead of gloss black - i think it would look nice.
Sorry for a lengthy post. Moral of the story is - don't apply too much force to your watch while assembling or disassembling it. I learned this lesson hard way.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Though to be fair, the bezels aren't always that easy to put back on


----------



## UnzazA

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Though to be fair, the bezels aren't always that easy to put back on


That old bezel was REALLY bent, like 5 to 10 degrees from flatness on one side. I would like to post photo of it, but I am not sure that I didn't throw it away. So either I was too enthusiastic when I removed it, or it was made from some garbage grade stainless (most likely it was combination of both in some proportion).


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

I'm going to be thinking of you when I start on my mod - similar to yours, but will be keeping the auto on the movement. Starting its life as a 090679 (already has a black date ring  ) but changing dial, hands and bezel (and possibly the case back)


----------



## jimzilla

Just moved recently so I have not done much with the watches but I am getting settled in and set up my new
watch bench. here is my 33 cased Komanderskie mod. thanks for looking. Best regards, James.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

jimzilla said:


> Just moved recently so I have not done much with the watches but I am getting settled in and set up my new
> watch bench. here is my 33 cased Komanderskie mod. thanks for looking. Best regards, James.


Which case back did you use? Looking as though it's all clear?


----------



## jimzilla

Mariomart turned me on to these, I like them but I wouldn't go gorilla tight on the caseback ring.

Sternkreuz U 302278-KOM, U362325-VOS


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Interesting, think that I'm going to bookmark them, will have to check if they do one that will fit a 2416 auto


----------



## jimzilla

You have two part numbers I gave you,  
The first one is for Komanderskies and It drops right in-no massaging Sternkreuz U 302278
The second part number is for the Vostok Amphibia..... Sternkreuz U362325
The O.D. on this one has to sanded slightly to fit, it only takes a few minutes to fit.
They are pretty much flat so you can only use them on the 2409 and 2414 movements (no rotors). 
It does make the watch sit lower and more streamlined on the wrist.
They cost around $5.00 each and is a bit cheaper if you don't mind losing the water resistance of the watch.


----------



## mariomart

jimzilla said:


> You have two part numbers I gave you,
> The first one is for Komanderskies and It drops right in-no massaging Sternkreuz U 302278
> The second part number is for the Vostok Amphibia..... Sternkreuz U362325
> The O.D. on this one has to sanded slightly to fit, it only takes a few minutes to fit.
> They are pretty much flat so you can only use them on the 2409 and 2414 movements (no rotors).
> It does make the watch sit lower and more streamlined on the wrist.
> They cost around $5.00 each and is a bit cheaper if you don't mind losing the water resistance of the watch.


I have successfully used one with an Auto, but you have to use a gasket that has a larger inner diameter so it doesn't interfere with the operation of the rotor. I found that early original Type 119 gaskets work well.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

jimzilla said:


> You have two part numbers I gave you,
> The first one is for Komanderskies and It drops right in-no massaging Sternkreuz U 302278
> The second part number is for the Vostok Amphibia..... Sternkreuz U362325
> The O.D. on this one has to sanded slightly to fit, it only takes a few minutes to fit.
> They are pretty much flat so you can only use them on the 2409 and 2414 movements (no rotors).
> It does make the watch sit lower and more streamlined on the wrist.
> They cost around $5.00 each and is a bit cheaper if you don't mind losing the water resistance of the watch.


I saw the two that you linked to - it was just that at the top of the page linked to, they'd got what looked like different models, with a height difference (was difficult to tell, as I was using my phone to browse & it wouldn't expand the view - pdf on the page)



mariomart said:


> I have successfully used one with an Auto, but you have to use a gasket that has a larger inner diameter so it doesn't interfere with the operation of the rotor. I found that early original Type 119 gaskets work well.
> 
> View attachment 15412210


OK, guess that answers the question, thanks!


----------



## jimzilla

Thanks for clearing that up, I did not know you could use those for auto winds.
A thousand pardons great Sensei ..... as always I bow to your greatness sir and best regards to you mario I hope you do well, James.


----------



## mariomart

jimzilla said:


> Thanks for clearing that up, I did not know you could use those for auto winds.
> A thousand pardons great Sensei ..... as always I bow to your greatness sir and best regards to you mario I hope you do well, James.


You are forgiven my son .....


----------



## jimzilla

Thank you Sensei I am truly grateful I was not whipped with a thousand main springs for my 
misinformation and insolence.


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Finally back from coating:
"Black Pilot - Baumuster B":
020 case, incl. crown, caseback, ring and clean Meranom bezel sandblasted and PVD coated. 
Hands and dial from Rafflestime, second hand standard Amphibia, paratrooper strap from eBay.


----------



## Ligavesh

Irreversible Mechanism said:


> View attachment 15416434
> 
> 
> View attachment 15416435
> 
> 
> Finally back from coating:
> "Black Pilot - Baumuster B":
> 020 case, incl. crown, caseback, ring and clean Meranom bezel sandblasted and PVD coated.
> Hands and dial from Rafflestime, second hand standard Amphibia, paratrooper strap from eBay.


Nice one! Where do you make the black coating?


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Ligavesh said:


> Nice one! Where do you make the black coating?


Thanks! It's a company named "Techno-coat" in Zittau, Germany. They can do coating in black and dark grey.


----------



## DocTone

Irreversible Mechanism said:


> Finally back from coating:
> "Black Pilot - Baumuster B":
> 020 case, incl. crown, caseback, ring and clean Meranom bezel sandblasted and PVD coated.
> Hands and dial from Rafflestime, second hand standard Amphibia, paratrooper strap from eBay.


Fellow, well done 👍


----------



## haha

Irreversible Mechanism said:


> Thanks! It's a company named "Techno-coat" in Zittau, Germany. They can do coating in black and dark grey.


Nicely done.
This firm is just a few kilometers from my place, i might give them a try. They also seem to do all kinds of plating that could be useful to restore an old watch.
May i ask how much you paid for this coating ?


----------



## UnzazA

My second mod, much more successful this time 
Amphibia 420957 with bezel, hands and date wheel swapped. All parts from Komandirskie.com.









And, speaking of of mods, I have 2 questions for you lovely folks.
1. Does any of you have white bezel from 650546 24h watch? Here's a photo of it:









I decided to sell that watch, but I really like the bezel, and it is not available from the usual Vostok stores. So, if any of you have this bezel lying around after a mod - I would gladly purchase (or exchange) it from you.
2. In case no one has this bezel - have you tried to put aftermarket bezel inserts in a stock bezels (like the white one from the photo above). I measured the insert at about 32 id and 38 od. Google says that SKX007/009 insert are 31,5 id and 38 od, so with a little bit of grinding it, theoretically, should fit. Maybe there are some things that I didn't think of so please, if you know, share your knowledge!

Thank you very much! Have an awesome day!


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

haha said:


> Nicely done.
> This firm is just a few kilometers from my place, i might give them a try. They also seem to do all kinds of plating that could be useful to restore an old watch.
> May i ask how much you paid for this coating ?


I had in total 42 pieces sandblasted and coated (cases, casebacks, crowns, bezels etc.) and they didn't charge me for every individual piece but I payed 100 Euro flat plus tax and p&p, a total of 127,54 Euros.


----------



## haha

Irreversible Mechanism said:


> I had in total 42 pieces sandblasted and coated (cases, casebacks, crowns, bezels etc.) and they didn't charge me for every individual piece but I payed 100 Euro flat plus tax and p&p, a total of 127,54 Euros.


That seems really cheap


----------



## Ligavesh

Irreversible Mechanism said:


> I had in total 42 pieces sandblasted and coated (cases, casebacks, crowns, bezels etc.) and they didn't charge me for every individual piece but I payed 100 Euro flat plus tax and p&p, a total of 127,54 Euros.


wow, this is a game-changer - for that price I'm gonna restore all my vintage and not so vintage models


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

PVD, Part 2 - "BlackGold Vintage 119":

Good old 119, PVD-coated, together with all the other case parts (new crown, old bezel, caseback, ring).
Vintage dial with a beautiful 70ies floating colour scheme from black to gold (btw. does anybody know the design number of this dial?), golden tension ring, golden Komandirskie hands and an unpainted second hand. I plan to replace that one will with a golden hand but I just couldn't find any in my parts box yesterday.
The bronze-coloured Nato had been a wrong order at CNS once, but now it fits perfectly, I think - although the steel parts are not black but matte silver.


----------



## jimzilla

53 Case Mod
2409 Movement Rotated 180 DEG
Stripped Dial Face
Komanderskie.com PVD Bezel
Sergey (Favinovs) Stock Komanderskie Super luminova Hand set With Sregeys Own Seconds Hand.
Carbon Graphite Strap

I finally found something to do with the garbage dial faces, after I was finished I looked and saw the balance wheel took a duke so I had to replace it. Movement went from 856+ down to +20 seconds after replacement.
I stripped a couple more crap dial faces and I am going to have them powder coated to see the results.
I would like to do one of these and have my girlfriend painted on the dial face as a Mermaid bare breasted. Have another picture painted on the rotor. I don't know what it costs or who does it in enamel for a reasonable price but I think it would be cool. I will include a picture of the Mermaid.


----------



## Ligavesh

jimzilla said:


> 53 Case Mod
> 2409 Movement Rotated 180 DEG
> Stripped Dial Face
> Komanderskie.com PVD Bezel
> Sergey (Flavinovs) Stock Komanderskie Super luminova Hand set With Sregeys Own Seconds Hand.
> Carbon Graphite Strap
> 
> I finally found something to do with the garbage dial faces, after I was finished I looked and saw the balance wheel took a duke so I had to replace it. Movement went from 856+ down to +20 seconds after replacement.
> I stripped a couple more crap dial faces and I am going to have them powder coated to see the results.
> I would like to do one of these and have my girlfriend painted on the dial face as a Mermaid bare breasted. Have another picture painted on the rotor. I don't know what it costs or who does it in enamel for a reasonable price but I think it would be cool. I will include a picture of the Mermaid.


nice, didn't know someone could make something interesting out of _that_ case....


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

jimzilla said:


> 53 Case Mod
> 2409 Movement Rotated 180 DEG
> Stripped Dial Face
> Komanderskie.com PVD Bezel
> Sergey (Flavinovs) Stock Komanderskie Super luminova Hand set With Sregeys Own Seconds Hand.
> Carbon Graphite Strap
> 
> I finally found something to do with the garbage dial faces, after I was finished I looked and saw the balance wheel took a duke so I had to replace it. Movement went from 856+ down to +20 seconds after replacement.
> I stripped a couple more crap dial faces and I am going to have them powder coated to see the results.
> I would like to do one of these and have my girlfriend painted on the dial face as a Mermaid bare breasted. Have another picture painted on the rotor. I don't know what it costs or who does it in enamel for a reasonable price but I think it would be cool. I will include a picture of the Mermaid.


Unbelievable! I've just read your post and looked onto my left arm - and that's what I found there:









Built this one a couple of weeks ago (based on a very used and ugly dial) but I had to have the 090 case sandblasted again (I wanted a more matted surface than the original one) and not before last tuesday evening I changed the bezel to the black Komandirskie.com version! Hands are also from Komandirskie.com.
Same taste.
Anyway, great work, jimzilla, especially with this very "special" 531 case! I am planning to do a watch with this one as well but I've already stripped it off the chrome, so mine will be a naked brass one.
Looking forward to your "mermaid" watch!


----------



## jimzilla

The 53 is my favorite case to mod, I know the star shape is not for every one but I like them.
As far as the Mermaid dial goes it depends on finding the right artist to do it.
May be I could find a tattoo artist that paints enamel on the side.


----------



## Object704

jimzilla said:


> The 53 is my favorite case to mod, I know the star shape is not for every one but I like them.
> As far as the Mermaid dial goes it depends on finding the right artist to do it.
> May be I could find a tattoo artist that paints enamel on the side.


Is that blue dial modded for the 53 case?


----------



## jimzilla

That is one of Faivinov's dials, fits Vostok and Komanderskie he has a few styles to choose from.


----------



## Object704

Oh so it's a special order for a dial that works with the 53 case?


----------



## Mr. Bezel

Something new...








Watch: Komandirskie.com
Bezel: Vostok-Watches24
Strap: "sasstra" (eBay)


----------



## Ligavesh

jimzilla said:


> The 53 is my favorite case to mod, I know the star shape is not for every one but I like them.
> As far as the Mermaid dial goes it depends on finding the right artist to do it.
> May be I could find a tattoo artist that paints enamel on the side.


After I finish the projects I've planned (that I haven't even started yet), I'm buying a 53 to mod!


----------



## jimzilla

Object704 said:


> Oh so it's a special order for a dial that works with the 53 case?


Yes It Is..... His name is Sergey and he has been around forever he also specializes in reluming the Vostoks and Komanderskies and has his own line of top notch parts. His company name is favinov and he is on ebay.....
vostok amphibia hands | eBay
He does fantastic work and Is known in our hobby as the best relumer there is!
Here is a relume job he did for me, these watches had missing or broken lume dots he repaired and relumed.
Excellent work, he is the king of lume and reasonable too @ 16.00 per watch to do lume dots and match the hand set!.
P.S....... The dial faces work for both Vostok and Komanderskie as well - same size.
Best regards, James.


----------



## Parkgate

Swapped the hands from Favinov black paddles to diver hands as the lume colour is closer (when not illuminating) to the numerals on this sniper dial (sort of a yellow/green). And whilst I was at it I painted the tension ring black  to add some blackness.

Then the big bezel was swapped out with a regular sized Boris bezel with a fully lumed insert to match the dial and hands. The big bezel that was originally on this modded 710 was then transpanted to the blue Favinov dialled 710.


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

One more PVD...
"Back In Black" - inspired by a Metallica merchandise watch, produced by Nixon



















150 case, bezel, caseback, ring and new stainless steel crown PVD coated.
2416B with new black date wheel.
The dial once was an old ugly Komandirskie that nobody wanted to buy. I stripped the stupid tank picture and this matte black surface was all that remained.
Coloured the sealing ring with a red porcelain painting pen. Not very scratch-resistant but adds a nice anodized-style surface to it.
Hands are black standard Komandirskies, second hand is One Second Closer's Trident.
Canvas strap from Aliexpress.

As soon as rock concerts are played again, this one will be there!🤘


----------



## Griemers

Hello! This is my first post here. You guys have created some really inspiring mods! Some parts finally came in for me from overseas (still waiting on a few...) so I modded my daily beater Amphibia and a newly acquired Komandirskie. I'm kind of going for a 50's-60's vintage diver feel with these:
























The Amphibia is a 120, brushed, with a bezel and a Seiko insert (from eBay) and a low profile back and steel crown from Meranom. Hands are Komandirskie- I stripped the paint from the second hand. Inside is a 2414 handwinder. The dial is the standard 512 that came with the watch, but that I "altered"...
With the Komandirskie, I was trying for a Zodiac/Bulova Snorkel vibe... Lumed sunburst dial is from Favinov (had to be resized slightly), hands and bezel are from the Amphibia (second hand from eBay). I have an old 341 case coming in soon that I might try transplanting into, although I'm actually liking this modern Komandirskie case more than I thought I would...


----------



## Mr. Bezel

Griemers said:


> Hello! This is my first post here. You guys have created some really inspiring mods! Some parts finally came in for me from overseas (still waiting on a few...) so I modded my daily beater Amphibia and a newly acquired Komandirskie. I'm kind of going for a 50's-60's vintage diver feel with these:
> View attachment 15423656
> View attachment 15423659
> View attachment 15423660
> View attachment 15423663
> The Amphibia is a 120, brushed, with a bezel and a Seiko insert (from eBay) and a low profile back and steel crown from Meranom. Hands are Komandirskie- I stripped the paint from the second hand. Inside is a 2414 handwinder. The dial is the standard 512 that came with the watch, but that I "altered"...
> With the Komandirskie, I was trying for a Zodiac/Bulova Snorkel vibe... Lumed sunburst dial is from Favinov (had to be resized slightly), hands and bezel are from the Amphibia (second hand from eBay). I have an old 341 case coming in soon that I might try transplanting into, although I'm actually liking this modern Komandirskie case more than I thought I would...


Hello Griemers, Welcome ! 
Great job, very well done !


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

150346 - Replaced bezel with a GMT-esque batman bezel and blue rubber strap


----------



## Ligavesh

Watchutalkingabt said:


> 150346 - Replaced bezel with a GMT-esque batman bezel and blue rubber strap
> 
> View attachment 15423752


why do you have a 24h bezel?


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Just testing out the look of it. I do have another blue bezel that's non 24-hr though.


----------



## jimzilla

.


----------



## jimzilla

Parkgate said:


> Swapped the hands from Favinov black paddles to diver hands as the lume colour is closer (when not illuminating) to the numerals on this sniper dial (sort of a yellow/green). And whilst I was at it I painted the tension ring black  to add some blackness.
> 
> Then the big bezel was swapped out with a regular sized Boris bezel with a fully lumed insert to match the dial and hands. The big bezel that was originally on this modded 710 was then transpanted to the blue Favinov dialled 710.
> 
> View attachment 15421197
> View attachment 15421198
> View attachment 15421199
> View attachment 15421200


Where did you get the divers hand set? looks good on the black dial face. thanks, James.


----------



## Parkgate

jimzilla said:


> Where did you get the divers hand set? looks good on the black dial face. thanks, James.


Cousins UK, they are 150/90 sizes, so the hour hand needs resizing down to 140.


----------



## Parkgate

Swapped the bezel (yet again!) on the black one at the top of the page. Went for this green Kom.com BBI that I've had for a while and I like the result.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Like the bracelet - suits the 'chunkyness' of the watch


----------



## sscob1




----------



## sscob1

Yamawammer said:


> My custom Moose/Rifle Amphibian.
> Cerakoted Burnt Bronze case. Lumeless brass oxidized dial. Aged brass bezel with the teeth blued.
> 
> Edit: Decided to add lume. Not my best job. Working on it. Mixed up a beige color.


Beautiful


----------



## Mr. Bezel

sscob1 said:


> View attachment 15432085


Nice Watch (is it possible that you have still the protection film on your bezel?)
Here is mine again!


----------



## sscob1

Mr. Bezel said:


> Nice Watch (is it possible that you have still the protection film on your bezel?)
> Here is mine again!
> View attachment 15432494


Yes, I am too lazy


----------



## Mr. Bezel

Nothing really spectacular, but I like it !








Watch: Vostok-Watches24
Bezel: Komandirskie.com
Strap: "kampfer-uhren" (eBay)


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Mr. Bezel said:


> Nothing really spectacular, but I like it !
> View attachment 15434098
> 
> Watch: Vostok-Watches24
> Bezel: Komandirskie.com
> Strap: "kampfer-uhren" (eBay)


Is that the T2-7 bezel from them?


----------



## Mr. Bezel

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Is that the T2-7 bezel from them?


Yes, it is. The colour is "light-blue" but not really "teal", just perfect for this dial !.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Mr. Bezel said:


> Yes, it is. The colour is "light-blue" but not really "teal", just perfect for this dial !.


Just that I've one on its way, and it's to 'go' with a dark blue dial, similar to yours


----------



## Mr. Bezel

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Just that I've one on its way, and it's to 'go' with a dark blue dial, similar to yours


The T2-3 Bezel is darker blue than the T2-7. My dial isn´t really dark blue, that was the reason why I changed the bezel which was already on the watch. Perhaps you will not be satisfied with your choice. 
This is what it looked like before:


----------



## sscob1

Mr. Bezel said:


> The T2-3 Bezel is darker blue than the T2-7. My dial isn´t really dark blue, that was the reason why I changed the bezel which was already on the watch. Perhaps you will not be satisfied with your choice.
> This is what it looked like before:
> View attachment 15435119


Beautiful


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Mr. Bezel said:


> The T2-3 Bezel is darker blue than the T2-7. My dial isn´t really dark blue, that was the reason why I changed the bezel which was already on the watch. Perhaps you will not be satisfied with your choice.
> This is what it looked like before:
> View attachment 15435119


Thanks for the warning  
Oh well, too late to change it, as it's left Russia now - will have wait and see, if it's not 'right', will just have to see about buying another bezel (not exactly expensive) - trouble with photos, can't always 'see' the colours.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

T2-3 is out of stock, so put that onto the 'notify' list, along with the crown, bezel springs and the other bezel I'm after for another watch (will probably make up the order with gaskets, spring bars and other odds and ends if I have to)


----------



## Mr. Bezel

Vostok-Watches24 seems to have some still in stock, but it is more expensive. Here is the link:









BEZELS WITH INSERTS FOR VOSTOK WATCHES


All bezels are supplied with an inserted spring!




www.vostok-watches24.com





It is always worth visiting this shop, because as far as I know, currently nobody has a larger range of Vostok parts and watches


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Just had a look - while they've got the blue bezels, the other stuff I'm looking for, are showing as out of stock as well  (signed crown, black/stainless lumed bezel)
Thanks for the pointer though


----------



## Mr. Bezel

Do you mean this bezel ?







You find it here:









SOLID BEZELS FOR VOSTOK WATCHES


All bezels are supplied with an inserted spring!




www.vostok-watches24.com


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

No, is this one, though could go for the one that is listed next, which is slightly smaller. The watch that this would be going on is a black dialled 24 hour 650, but no rush on this, so can wait until the crown comes into stock.








'*Bezel with black ceramic insert with white luminous lettering for VOSTOK KOMANDIRSKIE watches, stainless steel, ø41,5mm, LÜ-INS-15*


----------



## Ligavesh

Hm, doesn't look too bad. Thinking about getting that seconds hand off too...

Thinking also about combining it with a smooth edge bezel :










... with this One Second Closer bezel insert:










Or maybe just leave it with a plain bezel - we'll see, gotta think this through ....


----------



## jimzilla

RUSSIAN GODZILLA WATCH MOD

Vintage #53 Cased Komanderskie - Gold.
Favinov Hand Set and Dial Face.
2414 Movement with Blued Screws.
Smooth Bezel and Lumed Insert.
Sternkreuz U-302278 Crystal used for Case Back.
Godzilla Black Leather Strap.

I made myself another blue faced 53 cased watch to replace the one I gave my friend that helped me on my race car last year. He really liked the watch so it is his and thank you my friend.
The case I selected is a gold colored one that is so badly faded the top of the case turned silver, but the way it faded makes it look more like sterling silver than chrome very rich and creamy tone!. I also found these really cool Godzilla looking watch straps this guy makes out of China that are amazingly cheap for genuine alligator. He custom made me 5 for the same price, excellent quality and shipping was not bad as well.
The fitment range of the strap is rather limited so If you are not a standard size best to get one custom fitted to your wrist.
I will include a link for the straps..
I really like how this watch turned out the pictures don't do it justice. Thanks for looking, jimzilla.

Here is the GODZILLA STRAP LINK ... custom sizes and colors.
Great to deal with and great prices as well.......
Unique Genuine Crocodile Alligator Leg Skin Leather Watch Strap Band 20mm/26mm | eBay


----------



## Ligavesh

jimzilla said:


> RUSSIAN GODZILLA WATCH MOD
> 
> #53 Cased Komanderskie - Gold.
> Favinov Hand Set and Dial Face.
> 2414 Movement with Blued Screws.
> Sternkreuz U-302278 Crystal used for Case Back.
> Godzilla Black Leather Strap.
> 
> I made myself another blue faced 53 cased watch to replace the one I gave my friend that helped me on my race car last year. He really liked the watch so it is his and thank you my friend.
> The case I selected is a gold colored one that is so badly faded the top of the case turned silver, but the way it faded makes it look more like sterling silver than chrome very rich and creamy tone!. I also found these really cool Godzilla looking watch straps this guy makes out of China that are amazingly cheap for genuine alligator. He custom made me 5 for the same price, excellent quality and shipping was not bad as well.
> The fitment range of the strap is rather limited so If you are not a standard size best to get one custom fitted to your wrist.
> I will include a link for the straps..
> I really like how this watch turned out the pictures don't do it justice. Thanks for looking, jimzilla.
> 
> Here is the GODZILLA STRAP LINK ... custom sizes and colors. great to deal with great prices as well.......
> Unique Genuine Crocodile Alligator Leg Skin Leather Watch Strap Band 20mm/26mm | eBay


Awesome job- might I recommend something to think about? One of our members had the case PVD coated black - maybe it would improve the design?


----------



## Mr. Bezel

jimzilla said:


> RUSSIAN GODZILLA WATCH MOD
> 
> #53 Cased Komanderskie - Gold.
> Favinov Hand Set and Dial Face.
> 2414 Movement with Blued Screws.
> Smooth Bezel and Lumed Insert.
> Sternkreuz U-302278 Crystal used for Case Back.
> Godzilla Black Leather Strap.
> 
> I made myself another blue faced 53 cased watch to replace the one I gave my friend that helped me on my race car last year. He really liked the watch so it is his and thank you my friend.
> The case I selected is a gold colored one that is so badly faded the top of the case turned silver, but the way it faded makes it look more like sterling silver than chrome very rich and creamy tone!. I also found these really cool Godzilla looking watch straps this guy makes out of China that are amazingly cheap for genuine alligator. He custom made me 5 for the same price, excellent quality and shipping was not bad as well.
> The fitment range of the strap is rather limited so If you are not a standard size best to get one custom fitted to your wrist.
> I will include a link for the straps..
> I really like how this watch turned out the pictures don't do it justice. Thanks for looking, jimzilla.
> 
> Here is the GODZILLA STRAP LINK ... custom sizes and colors.
> Great to deal with and great prices as well.......
> Unique Genuine Crocodile Alligator Leg Skin Leather Watch Strap Band 20mm/26mm | eBay


Just Wow !!!!


----------



## bruy

My most recent mod:


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

jimzilla said:


> RUSSIAN GODZILLA WATCH MOD
> 
> Vintage #53 Cased Komanderskie - Gold.
> Favinov Hand Set and Dial Face.
> 2414 Movement with Blued Screws.
> Smooth Bezel and Lumed Insert.
> Sternkreuz U-302278 Crystal used for Case Back.
> Godzilla Black Leather Strap.
> 
> I made myself another blue faced 53 cased watch to replace the one I gave my friend that helped me on my race car last year. He really liked the watch so it is his and thank you my friend.
> The case I selected is a gold colored one that is so badly faded the top of the case turned silver, but the way it faded makes it look more like sterling silver than chrome very rich and creamy tone!. I also found these really cool Godzilla looking watch straps this guy makes out of China that are amazingly cheap for genuine alligator. He custom made me 5 for the same price, excellent quality and shipping was not bad as well.
> The fitment range of the strap is rather limited so If you are not a standard size best to get one custom fitted to your wrist.
> I will include a link for the straps..
> I really like how this watch turned out the pictures don't do it justice. Thanks for looking, jimzilla.
> 
> Here is the GODZILLA STRAP LINK ... custom sizes and colors.
> Great to deal with and great prices as well.......
> Unique Genuine Crocodile Alligator Leg Skin Leather Watch Strap Band 20mm/26mm | eBay


Beautiful 531 Mod! Crazy strap! Perfect combo!


----------



## Mr. Bezel

bruy said:


> My most recent mod:
> 
> View attachment 15436827


Simple and honest ! I like it 👍


----------



## bin79

I submerged my Vostok cushion case about 16 hours in hydrocloric acid (23%) in order to have a raw brass look as you guys get but I got this concrete look instead 🤷‍♀️ Happily I kinda like this unexpected result, asi in real life it enhances the gilded dial. The case used to be identical to the silver one in the pictured, but much more scratched (I wanted to have a fully silver Boctok and a fully golden Wostok). Can anybody explain what happened? Maybe it's because I didn't remove the springbars and they totally got corroded into the liquid?

BTW, some small cracks appeared in the crystal. I expected the acrylic crystal not to interact with this specific acid at all.


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Just some ideas:
1. Maybe Vostok used a different alloy (that reacts differently with the hydrochloric acid) for these old cases than the brass they use for the Komandirskie ones?
2. Could this grey surface be a kind of primer beneath the chrome like the silver-grey coating that comes to show when you grind off the titanium nitride of the "golden" Komandirskies?
3. Have you tried do grind the case to get a smoother surface (and mybe get rid of this grey "concrete")?
4. Every Vostok case I dechromed in acid, lost its chrome after a few hours. I never left them in the acid for 16 hours. Maybe too long?


----------



## Kotsov

Are you sure the case isn’t zamak?


----------



## bin79

Irreversible Mechanism said:


> Just some ideas:
> 1. Maybe Vostok used a different alloy (that reacts differently with the hydrochloric acid) for these old cases than the brass they use for the Komandirskie ones?
> 2. Could this grey surface be a kind of primer beneath the chrome like the silver-grey coating that comes to show when you grind off the titanium nitride of the "golden" Komandirskies?
> 3. Have you tried do grind the case to get a smoother surface (and mybe get rid of this grey "concrete")?
> 4. Every Vostok case I dechromed in acid, lost its chrome after a few hours. I never left them in the acid for 16 hours. Maybe too long?





Kotsov said:


> Are you sure the case isn't zamak?


1) I have no idea. Never heard of a zamak Vostok, but I'm no expert. I don't even know if this model has has a name (I call the golden one "Kill Bill" ).

2&3) The case lost almost all of its many former scars, so the outer coating was indeed removed at least partially, but then I scratched a bit of the backside and the new scratch looks silver, but I'm not sure. The original coating seemed to be softer than the titanium nitride one, so there is probably not the same multicoating technique.

4) It never looked like golden brass, that's the reason of leaving it so much time in the acid.


----------



## Kotsov

If the scratch was silver it could be. It’s also called base metal or mazak. The zinc content will give the concrete effect.


----------



## thewatchadude

I built this mod some time ago. I think it looks good but it's a technical fail as the bezel is a 24h one. So I'm planning to put a 2426 movement in there to correct this error--anyone has any idea about where I can find a 24h hand?


----------



## marctibu

One of my last mods.
vostok-watches24.com dial and bandukh hands, bezel 8s from Komandirskie









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh

thewatchadude said:


> I built this mod some time ago. I think it looks good but it's a technical fail as the bezel is a 24h one. So I'm planning to put a 2426 movement in there to correct this error--anyone has any idea about where I can find a 24h hand?


Buy a Vostok with a 24h hand and 2426 movement, take them out for this watch, put something else in the other watch.


----------



## Dirthitter

Hello everyone,

Here´s my promised introduction of my newest Vostok.

It is the Vostok Komandirskie K-350754.

I bought it on ebay for a reasonable price and it arrived ca. four or five weeks ago. With the delivery I have been lucky: no custom fees to be paid ;-)

Why I am posting it this late? I´ll come to it.

A short description of what I got:

The watch has been delivered in a red plastic box with manual and warranty-card (printed in Russian kyrillic, of course! ;-) ).










The watch came on an olive-green Zulu/NATO-strap.









It is equipped with a 2432 movement providing not only time and date but also a night/day-indicator as well as an 0-24 hour indicator.

Date window is at the 6 o´clock position, night/day-indicator is positioned above the date-window in the middle between it and the center of the dial. Night-/Day-Indcator changes from white to black at ~ 20:00 and back at about 08:00.










Located under the 12 o´clock position in an arch from 10:30 through 12 to 01:30 o´clock is the 0-24h indicator. The dial has a dual tone color. Upper half more or less a dark café au lait while the lower half is more a very light brown or khaki. 
These features are pretty cool and make this watch in my eyes an excellent field watch with genes of a diver. 
And by the way: where are those to find on a mechanical watch lightyears below the 100 $/€ price tag?
Out of the box it was running already pretty good, gaining about 15s/day.
Maybe I could get it down a bit. Will see.

The modding:

Even before buying I have already decided to mod it. And now I am coming to the fact I am writing this introduction that late.
First of all I wanted to slightly mod the bezel. I liked the design of the stock bezel already but wanted to add some color to it. Here the bad luck began. Trying to get it off the watch I did not only pop the bezel off but the crystal as well&#8230;SH&#8230;.T!

Due the force I used to pop the bezel off it has been bent badly on the underside on multiple places distorting also the grove where the retention wire is placed. This bezel had a very, very tight fit. Also scratched the case at two different places (luckily on the surface hidden by the bezel) After this debacle I decided, refitting the old bezel to the watch is no option at all!

Just to make it clear: popping off the bezel on my 110059 is a walk in the park. And it took the K-35 bezel without complaint and getting it off my Amphibia wasn´t either an issue. So I think (too) tight fit applies to both the bezel as well as to the K-35 case.
The popped off crystal gave me headaches too. Though I tried to place it back even with a case-back/crystal-press-tool it refused to stay in place.
Ok, full stop here, I decided.
Did some research here and there and came to the conclusion it´s not a big issue. So stop acting as a drama queen, overcome fear and disgust and stay cool I told myself.
Then I put all the loose parts into the box, stored it away, fired up my pc and visited some shops in the www.

From Favinov I obtained black arrow head hands with uninterrupted lume filling on the hour hand and a prolonged lume window on the minute hand.









Why black? ´Cause I like black hands.

From poljot-watches24 I obtained a new crystal WITH a metal ring (the K-350754 is not equipped with such a ring), two inexpensive new bezels and spare bezel-wires. The bezel I want to use on the K-35 is this one:









Delivery of all parts took its time.

Saturday, 09/05 I had everything I needed together and I started to rebuild my watch.

First I took this bezel. As with the stock bezel I decided immediately that it needed some color added.
I submerged the part with 0-15min-markings in acetone, scraped the loosened up color off with a needle tip.


















Then I mixed some red GID-color (kilabitzzz uk) with nailpolish and applied it generously over the excised and cleaned markings.








A few hours later the polish had dried out. I cut the excess off with a cutter-knife. Et voila´, now I have a 2-color-GID-bezel.



















While waiting for the bezel to dry I took the new crystal, inserted the metalring into it and installed that package onto the case. The crystal popped in easily with the help of my press.









Now I hope it will also stay as easily in place&#8230;

After this operation I was ready to do the real important work.

As the stock lume of hands and dial is not the best in the world I had to do something about it.


















After removing the hands I first applied on the painted markers at 3, 6, 9 and 12 o´clock blue glowing lume (again kilabitzzz uk)








as well as on the 3, 9 and 12 o´clock numerals. (Re)luming numerals is a tricky thing. Especially with the 3 and 9 o´clock ones I had to do it multiple times until I was pleased with the results.









After this had been done I installed the new hands but decided to reuse the stock second hand because IMHO that fits better to a field-watch-style watch than the lolli-pop one from the new hand set.


















And another lume-shot after reaasembling:








By the way: don´t bother with the crude-looking lume application. Looking at it with the naked eye it looks pretty good. On the pics it looks pretty bad. But that´s due to the close distance the fotos were taken from

While reassembling the watch I had to notice that the new bezel also made trouble. I could not install it with the original copper wire. I had to use a slightly thinner steel wire. Even with this it proved very hard to install the bezel. I doubt getting it off again would not cause the same trouble as with the stock bezel. It seems all Komandirskie bezels from K-35 and K-65 (that series the new bezel actually comes from) are on the tight(er) fit side of life. So bezel modding with this particular watch seems to be out of discussion for the future.

At last I decided to give another strap a try. So I swapped the strap with that of my Timex Expedition (Timex Exepdition Shock T49612 - New life with a new strap)









IMHO it fit this watch even better than the stock one. And the Vostok stock one fits surprisingly well my TIMEX where the camo-strap was initially attached to;-)

I think I am nearly done modding this watch. The only thing I will observe for a while and decide then what to do about it is whether I leave the lume as it is or add more to the dial. Because the stock lume dots though thick and initially glowing very bright fade pretty quick till the only glow comes from the blue lume I applied myself. We will see or better not see?;-)

And I already have the twitch I need soon another one. Maybe again a K-35 with same features but blue dial&#8230;.oh no. Better not. I still did not tell my wife about this one;-)

Hope You enjoyed this mod-review or how ever you would call it.

Have a good one, stay save and stay healthy!


----------



## Ligavesh

Dirthitter said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Here´s my promised introduction of my newest Vostok.
> 
> It is the Vostok Komandirskie K-350754.
> 
> I bought it on ebay for a reasonable price and it arrived ca. four or five weeks ago. With the delivery I have been lucky: no custom fees to be paid ;-)
> 
> Why I am posting it this late? I´ll come to it.
> 
> A short description of what I got:
> 
> The watch has been delivered in a red plastic box with manual and warranty-card (printed in Russian kyrillic, of course! ;-) ).
> 
> View attachment 15438991
> 
> 
> The watch came on an olive-green Zulu/NATO-strap.
> View attachment 15438993
> 
> 
> It is equipped with a 2432 movement providing not only time and date but also a night/day-indicator as well as an 0-24 hour indicator.
> 
> Date window is at the 6 o´clock position, night/day-indicator is positioned above the date-window in the middle between it and the center of the dial. Night-/Day-Indcator changes from white to black at ~ 20:00 and back at about 08:00.
> 
> View attachment 15438992
> 
> 
> Located under the 12 o´clock position in an arch from 10:30 through 12 to 01:30 o´clock is the 0-24h indicator. The dial has a dual tone color. Upper half more or less a dark café au lait while the lower half is more a very light brown or khaki.
> These features are pretty cool and make this watch in my eyes an excellent field watch with genes of a diver.
> And by the way: where are those to find on a mechanical watch lightyears below the 100 $/€ price tag?
> Out of the box it was running already pretty good, gaining about 15s/day.
> Maybe I could get it down a bit. Will see.
> 
> The modding:
> 
> Even before buying I have already decided to mod it. And now I am coming to the fact I am writing this introduction that late.
> First of all I wanted to slightly mod the bezel. I liked the design of the stock bezel already but wanted to add some color to it. Here the bad luck began. Trying to get it off the watch I did not only pop the bezel off but the crystal as well&#8230;SH&#8230;.T!
> 
> Due the force I used to pop the bezel off it has been bent badly on the underside on multiple places distorting also the grove where the retention wire is placed. This bezel had a very, very tight fit. Also scratched the case at two different places (luckily on the surface hidden by the bezel) After this debacle I decided, refitting the old bezel to the watch is no option at all!
> 
> Just to make it clear: popping off the bezel on my 110059 is a walk in the park. And it took the K-35 bezel without complaint and getting it off my Amphibia wasn´t either an issue. So I think (too) tight fit applies to both the bezel as well as to the K-35 case.
> The popped off crystal gave me headaches too. Though I tried to place it back even with a case-back/crystal-press-tool it refused to stay in place.
> Ok, full stop here, I decided.
> Did some research here and there and came to the conclusion it´s not a big issue. So stop acting as a drama queen, overcome fear and disgust and stay cool I told myself.
> Then I put all the loose parts into the box, stored it away, fired up my pc and visited some shops in the www.
> 
> From Favinov I obtained black arrow head hands with uninterrupted lume filling on the hour hand and a prolonged lume window on the minute hand.
> View attachment 15438994
> 
> 
> Why black? ´Cause I like black hands.
> 
> From poljot-watches24 I obtained a new crystal WITH a metal ring (the K-350754 is not equipped with such a ring), two inexpensive new bezels and spare bezel-wires. The bezel I want to use on the K-35 is this one:
> View attachment 15438996
> 
> 
> Delivery of all parts took its time.
> 
> Saturday, 09/05 I had everything I needed together and I started to rebuild my watch.
> 
> First I took this bezel. As with the stock bezel I decided immediately that it needed some color added.
> I submerged the part with 0-15min-markings in acetone, scraped the loosened up color off with a needle tip.
> View attachment 15438997
> 
> 
> View attachment 15438998
> 
> 
> Then I mixed some red GID-color (kilabitzzz uk) with nailpolish and applied it generously over the excised and cleaned markings.
> View attachment 15439001
> 
> A few hours later the polish had dried out. I cut the excess off with a cutter-knife. Et voila´, now I have a 2-color-GID-bezel.
> 
> View attachment 15439002
> 
> 
> View attachment 15439023
> 
> 
> While waiting for the bezel to dry I took the new crystal, inserted the metalring into it and installed that package onto the case. The crystal popped in easily with the help of my press.
> View attachment 15439004
> 
> 
> Now I hope it will also stay as easily in place&#8230;
> 
> After this operation I was ready to do the real important work.
> 
> As the stock lume of hands and dial is not the best in the world I had to do something about it.
> View attachment 15439006
> 
> 
> View attachment 15439007
> 
> 
> After removing the hands I first applied on the painted markers at 3, 6, 9 and 12 o´clock blue glowing lume (again kilabitzzz uk)
> View attachment 15439008
> 
> as well as on the 3, 9 and 12 o´clock numerals. (Re)luming numerals is a tricky thing. Especially with the 3 and 9 o´clock ones I had to do it multiple times until I was pleased with the results.
> View attachment 15439009
> 
> 
> After this had been done I installed the new hands but decided to reuse the stock second hand because IMHO that fits better to a field-watch-style watch than the lolli-pop one from the new hand set.
> View attachment 15439010
> 
> 
> View attachment 15439011
> 
> 
> And another lume-shot after reaasembling:
> View attachment 15439016
> 
> By the way: don´t bother with the crude-looking lume application. Looking at it with the naked eye it looks pretty good. On the pics it looks pretty bad. But that´s due to the close distance the fotos were taken from
> 
> While reassembling the watch I had to notice that the new bezel also made trouble. I could not install it with the original copper wire. I had to use a slightly thinner steel wire. Even with this it proved very hard to install the bezel. I doubt getting it off again would not cause the same trouble as with the stock bezel. It seems all Komandirskie bezels from K-35 and K-65 (that series the new bezel actually comes from) are on the tight(er) fit side of life. So bezel modding with this particular watch seems to be out of discussion for the future.
> 
> At last I decided to give another strap a try. So I swapped the strap with that of my Timex Expedition (Timex Exepdition Shock T49612 - New life with a new strap)
> View attachment 15439013
> 
> 
> IMHO it fit this watch even better than the stock one. And the Vostok stock one fits surprisingly well my TIMEX where the camo-strap was initially attached to;-)
> 
> I think I am nearly done modding this watch. The only thing I will observe for a while and decide then what to do about it is whether I leave the lume as it is or add more to the dial. Because the stock lume dots though thick and initially glowing very bright fade pretty quick till the only glow comes from the blue lume I applied myself. We will see or better not see?;-)
> 
> And I already have the twitch I need soon another one. Maybe again a K-35 with same features but blue dial&#8230;.oh no. Better not. I still did not tell my wife about this one;-)
> 
> Hope You enjoyed this mod-review or how ever you would call it.
> 
> Have a good one, stay save and stay healthy!


Awesome work! Maybe apply red lume to the red star and insignia, would look cool


----------



## Dirthitter

Ligavesh said:


> Awesome work! Maybe apply red lume to the red star and insignia, would look cool


Hi Ligavesh,
thanx a lot. I even considered to do so. It would look awesome...if done right. But the chevrons and the star are so tiny, I fear I would ruin them. So leave them as they are.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Strange - I have the 650 case (650541) and the bezel is easily removed & replaced, although recently had a battle to remove the bezel from my sons 090 case - it looked as though the wire spring had been forced and the ends bent out of alignment, straightened them into the same plane as the rest & it went back with no problems (yet to try to remove it again though!)


Dirthitter said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Here´s my promised introduction of my newest Vostok.
> 
> It is the Vostok Komandirskie K-350754.
> 
> I bought it on ebay for a reasonable price and it arrived ca. four or five weeks ago. With the delivery I have been lucky: no custom fees to be paid ;-)
> 
> Why I am posting it this late? I´ll come to it.
> 
> A short description of what I got:
> 
> The watch has been delivered in a red plastic box with manual and warranty-card (printed in Russian kyrillic, of course! ;-) ).
> 
> View attachment 15438991
> 
> 
> The watch came on an olive-green Zulu/NATO-strap.
> View attachment 15438993
> 
> 
> It is equipped with a 2432 movement providing not only time and date but also a night/day-indicator as well as an 0-24 hour indicator.
> 
> Date window is at the 6 o´clock position, night/day-indicator is positioned above the date-window in the middle between it and the center of the dial. Night-/Day-Indcator changes from white to black at ~ 20:00 and back at about 08:00.
> 
> View attachment 15438992
> 
> 
> Located under the 12 o´clock position in an arch from 10:30 through 12 to 01:30 o´clock is the 0-24h indicator. The dial has a dual tone color. Upper half more or less a dark café au lait while the lower half is more a very light brown or khaki.
> These features are pretty cool and make this watch in my eyes an excellent field watch with genes of a diver.
> And by the way: where are those to find on a mechanical watch lightyears below the 100 $/€ price tag?
> Out of the box it was running already pretty good, gaining about 15s/day.
> Maybe I could get it down a bit. Will see.
> 
> The modding:
> 
> Even before buying I have already decided to mod it. And now I am coming to the fact I am writing this introduction that late.
> First of all I wanted to slightly mod the bezel. I liked the design of the stock bezel already but wanted to add some color to it. Here the bad luck began. Trying to get it off the watch I did not only pop the bezel off but the crystal as well&#8230;SH&#8230;.T!
> 
> Due the force I used to pop the bezel off it has been bent badly on the underside on multiple places distorting also the grove where the retention wire is placed. This bezel had a very, very tight fit. Also scratched the case at two different places (luckily on the surface hidden by the bezel) After this debacle I decided, refitting the old bezel to the watch is no option at all!
> 
> Just to make it clear: popping off the bezel on my 110059 is a walk in the park. And it took the K-35 bezel without complaint and getting it off my Amphibia wasn´t either an issue. So I think (too) tight fit applies to both the bezel as well as to the K-35 case.
> The popped off crystal gave me headaches too. Though I tried to place it back even with a case-back/crystal-press-tool it refused to stay in place.
> Ok, full stop here, I decided.
> Did some research here and there and came to the conclusion it´s not a big issue. So stop acting as a drama queen, overcome fear and disgust and stay cool I told myself.
> Then I put all the loose parts into the box, stored it away, fired up my pc and visited some shops in the www.
> 
> From Favinov I obtained black arrow head hands with uninterrupted lume filling on the hour hand and a prolonged lume window on the minute hand.
> View attachment 15438994
> 
> 
> Why black? ´Cause I like black hands.
> 
> From poljot-watches24 I obtained a new crystal WITH a metal ring (the K-350754 is not equipped with such a ring), two inexpensive new bezels and spare bezel-wires. The bezel I want to use on the K-35 is this one:
> View attachment 15438996
> 
> 
> Delivery of all parts took its time.
> 
> Saturday, 09/05 I had everything I needed together and I started to rebuild my watch.
> 
> First I took this bezel. As with the stock bezel I decided immediately that it needed some color added.
> I submerged the part with 0-15min-markings in acetone, scraped the loosened up color off with a needle tip.
> View attachment 15438997
> 
> 
> View attachment 15438998
> 
> 
> Then I mixed some red GID-color (kilabitzzz uk) with nailpolish and applied it generously over the excised and cleaned markings.
> View attachment 15439001
> 
> A few hours later the polish had dried out. I cut the excess off with a cutter-knife. Et voila´, now I have a 2-color-GID-bezel.
> 
> View attachment 15439002
> 
> 
> View attachment 15439023
> 
> 
> While waiting for the bezel to dry I took the new crystal, inserted the metalring into it and installed that package onto the case. The crystal popped in easily with the help of my press.
> View attachment 15439004
> 
> 
> Now I hope it will also stay as easily in place&#8230;
> 
> After this operation I was ready to do the real important work.
> 
> As the stock lume of hands and dial is not the best in the world I had to do something about it.
> View attachment 15439006
> 
> 
> View attachment 15439007
> 
> 
> After removing the hands I first applied on the painted markers at 3, 6, 9 and 12 o´clock blue glowing lume (again kilabitzzz uk)
> View attachment 15439008
> 
> as well as on the 3, 9 and 12 o´clock numerals. (Re)luming numerals is a tricky thing. Especially with the 3 and 9 o´clock ones I had to do it multiple times until I was pleased with the results.
> View attachment 15439009
> 
> 
> After this had been done I installed the new hands but decided to reuse the stock second hand because IMHO that fits better to a field-watch-style watch than the lolli-pop one from the new hand set.
> View attachment 15439010
> 
> 
> View attachment 15439011
> 
> 
> And another lume-shot after reaasembling:
> View attachment 15439016
> 
> By the way: don´t bother with the crude-looking lume application. Looking at it with the naked eye it looks pretty good. On the pics it looks pretty bad. But that´s due to the close distance the fotos were taken from
> 
> While reassembling the watch I had to notice that the new bezel also made trouble. I could not install it with the original copper wire. I had to use a slightly thinner steel wire. Even with this it proved very hard to install the bezel. I doubt getting it off again would not cause the same trouble as with the stock bezel. It seems all Komandirskie bezels from K-35 and K-65 (that series the new bezel actually comes from) are on the tight(er) fit side of life. So bezel modding with this particular watch seems to be out of discussion for the future.
> 
> At last I decided to give another strap a try. So I swapped the strap with that of my Timex Expedition (Timex Exepdition Shock T49612 - New life with a new strap)
> View attachment 15439013
> 
> 
> IMHO it fit this watch even better than the stock one. And the Vostok stock one fits surprisingly well my TIMEX where the camo-strap was initially attached to;-)
> 
> I think I am nearly done modding this watch. The only thing I will observe for a while and decide then what to do about it is whether I leave the lume as it is or add more to the dial. Because the stock lume dots though thick and initially glowing very bright fade pretty quick till the only glow comes from the blue lume I applied myself. We will see or better not see?;-)
> 
> And I already have the twitch I need soon another one. Maybe again a K-35 with same features but blue dial&#8230;.oh no. Better not. I still did not tell my wife about this one;-)
> 
> Hope You enjoyed this mod-review or how ever you would call it.
> 
> Have a good one, stay save and stay healthy!


----------



## Ligavesh

Dirthitter said:


> Hi Ligavesh,
> thanx a lot. I even considered to do so. It would look awesome...if done right. But the chevrons and the star are so tiny, I fear I would ruin them. So leave them as they are.


I don't have a lot of experience, especially with colors - how would you compare this color to say superluminova, or, to what I bought - if you are familiar with it - Anchor luminous paste?


----------



## Dirthitter

Superluminova I do not know. Due to its high price I never considered buying some. Anchor I actually bought but never used. Its glow just did not last enough. The pigments I used on this and my other watches are from a guy in the UK. I am impressed how bright they glow and how long. My watches modded with the pigments are easily readable all night long. Though the red one not so much. But in daylight it is pretty visible. On the pics here it does not appear impressive. But in real life it is pretty "grell" 😉
Edit says: by the way, the pigments I use are cheap. I really recommend them, especially for beginners


----------



## Dirthitter

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Strange - I have the 650 case (650541) and the bezel is easily removed & replaced, although recently had a battle to remove the bezel from my sons 090 case - it looked as though the wire spring had been forced and the ends bent out of alignment, straightened them into the same plane as the rest & it went back with no problems (yet to try to remove it again though!)


Maybe I am just the victim of bad QC? Whatever, I am not complaining really. It is annoying but not to a point I would call these watches garbage😉👍


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Dirthitter said:


> Superluminova I do not know. Due to its high price I never considered buying some. Anchor I actually bought but never used. Its glow just did not last enough. The pigments I used on this and my other watches are from a guy in the UK. I am impressed how bright they glow and how long. My watches modded with the pigments are easily readable all night long. Though the red one not so much. But in daylight it is pretty visible. On the pics here it does not appear impressive. But in real life it is pretty "grell" 😉
> Edit says: by the way, the pigments I use are cheap. I really recommend them, especially for beginners


Is it the powder pigment that you bought, or the paint? Having looked on their site, they offer both and you mentioned that you mixed with nail polish (I take it that it was a clear polish).
I've tried the 'GITD' nail polish, and not too impressed with it, so possibly looking at re-doing the bezel that I've done


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Dirthitter said:


> Maybe I am just the victim of bad QC? Whatever, I am not complaining really. It is annoying but not to a point I would call these watches garbage😉👍


It could just be one person being a little 'heavy handed' fitting bezels. Will have to be careful when my 'mod watch' arrives & I start on that.


----------



## Ligavesh

Dirthitter said:


> Superluminova I do not know. Due to its high price I never considered buying some. Anchor I actually bought but never used. Its glow just did not last enough. The pigments I used on this and my other watches are from a guy in the UK. I am impressed how bright they glow and how long. My watches modded with the pigments are easily readable all night long. Though the red one not so much. But in daylight it is pretty visible. On the pics here it does not appear impressive. But in real life it is pretty "grell" 😉
> Edit says: by the way, the pigments I use are cheap. I really recommend them, especially for beginners


Seems like Anchor is the stuff Vostok uses - shines very bright at first, but lasts very shortly


----------



## thewatchadude

Ligavesh said:


> Buy a Vostok with a 24h hand and 2426 movement, take them out for this watch, put something else in the other watch.


This would have been the solution but I cannot find an appropriate model with 2426. Only ones are those Vostok above USD100, which is too expensive for this project.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

thewatchadude said:


> This would have been the solution but I cannot find an appropriate model with 2426. Only ones are those Vostok above USD100, which is too expensive for this project.


The 2426.12 is available in a watch for about $50, if you could put up with a sub seconds dial _and no date_? _Just spotted that it hadn't got a date wheel, sorry!
Edited in the italics_





Купить Командирские часы к-65 - 650539 в официальном интернет-магазине "Командирские.com"


Командирские часы к-65 - 650539 купите выгодно в официальном интернет-магазине Командирские.com с доставкой по России. Лучшие условия среди дилеров Чистопольского часового завода




komandirskie.com


----------



## Dirthitter

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Is it the powder pigment that you bought, or the paint? Having looked on their site, they offer both and you mentioned that you mixed with nail polish (I take it that it was a clear polish).
> I've tried the 'GITD' nail polish, and not too impressed with it, so possibly looking at re-doing the bezel that I've done





SuffolkGerryW said:


> Is it the powder pigment that you bought, or the paint? Having looked on their site, they offer both and you mentioned that you mixed with nail polish (I take it that it was a clear polish).
> I've tried the 'GITD' nail polish, and not too impressed with it, so possibly looking at re-doing the bezel that I've done


Just the powder. I am mixing it with water based glue or acrylic paint for reluming hands or dials. Nail polish I am using only for metallic surfaces like the bezel. Once I tried to relume a dial with powder mixed with nail polish. A pure desaster. It dried to quick, corrections near impossible and the solvents in the nailpolish attacked the surface of the dial. 
On the other hand sometimes the lume would not stick to the surface if applied with mentioned glue or paint. Depends on.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Thanks for the info  looking at their range, will look at buying some.


----------



## bin79

Is it safe to use acetone to remove indexes paint from a titanium-nitride-coated bezel?


----------



## Ligavesh

bin79 said:


> Is it safe to use acetone to remove indexes paint from a titanium-nitride-coated bezel?


would like to know that too, I plan on doing it on a watch I'm waiting on

I guess it should be safe, but maybe someone knows more


----------



## Dirthitter

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Thanks for the info  looking at their range, will look at buying some.


Make sure You buy the fine quality. The time I bought my powders there, they did not have the finer quality yet. They are advertising it as perfect for reluming.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Dirthitter said:


> Make sure You buy the fine quality. The time I bought my powders there, they did not have the finer quality yet. They are advertising it as perfect for reluming.


Thanks for the tip, will look for that  
The 'Ultra'?


----------



## Dirthitter

Just the "FINE" one, like this here:
FINE Green Glow in the dark powder - Watch Airbrush

Edit: Sorry, first link I posted led nowhere


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

bin79 said:


> Is it safe to use acetone to remove indexes paint from a titanium-nitride-coated bezel?


I used thinner ("Verduenner" in German) on the titanium nitride surface and it didn't affect the coating at all. Just erased the paint.


----------



## DocTone

Rat look 119
Dial treated on backside ( needs some groove ) to fit on 2209
Dial relumed then „Pepsi-Treatment" to get tropical style.
Original hands re-lumed then vintage styled 
Case lugs opened to fit 20mm BoR 
Bezel brushed down 
2209 movement serviced by professional, the accuracy is really stunning 
(Always wondering what is reachable with this)


----------



## onastar1989

bin79 said:


> Is it safe to use acetone to remove indexes paint from a titanium-nitride-coated bezel?


I have used fingernail polish remover for this, which contains acetone, with no problem. It softens the paint so you can just lift it off with a pin.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Dirthitter said:


> Just the "FINE" one, like this here:
> FINE Green Glow in the dark powder - Watch Airbrush
> 
> Edit: Sorry, first link I posted led nowhere


Thanks, will bookmark them


----------



## Ligavesh

DocTone said:


> Rat look 119
> Dial treated on backside ( needs some groove ) to fit on 2209
> Dial relumed then „Pepsi-Treatment" to get tropical style.
> Original hands re-lumed then vintage styled
> Case lugs opened to fit 20mm BoR
> Bezel brushed down
> 2209 movement serviced by professional, the accuracy is really stunning
> (Always wondering what is reachable with this)
> View attachment 15440895
> 
> 
> View attachment 15440896
> 
> 
> View attachment 15440898
> 
> 
> View attachment 15440899


How do you 'vintage style' it - you put it in the oven or something?


----------



## Victorv

DocTone said:


> Rat look 119
> Dial treated on backside ( needs some groove ) to fit on 2209
> Dial relumed then „Pepsi-Treatment" to get tropical style.
> Original hands re-lumed then vintage styled
> Case lugs opened to fit 20mm BoR
> Bezel brushed down
> 2209 movement serviced by professional, the accuracy is really stunning
> (Always wondering what is reachable with this)
> View attachment 15440895
> 
> 
> View attachment 15440896
> 
> 
> View attachment 15440898
> 
> 
> View attachment 15440899


Awsome. I like so much

Where do you find the bracelet?


----------



## DocTone

Ligavesh said:


> How do you 'vintage style' it - you put it in the oven or something?


Not oven , because you loosing lumen
I do it with color pigments. By sharp knife Scratch it from the colour pencils of my kids.
using the finest dust and springle then the pigements on the fresh lumen.
Alternativly you can use powder of your wifes (girlfriend) selection for face treatment 👍🤡
If you work with tried lumen Third option : use pencil and paint it
Like said by using pigments, less influence on lumen and ... yellow hands glows blue 😀


----------



## DocTone

Victorv said:


> Awsome. I like so much
> 
> Where do you find the bracelet?


Watchgecko


----------



## Dave51

-020 case and 2416b movement from a stock Komandirskie.
-California dial for Seiko from raffles-time on Ebay. I clipped the dial feet off and attached it to the 2416b movement with dial dots.
-Ranger hands for Vostok with dirty yellow lume from raffles-time. 
-Standard 020 bezel with gold markings that came with a different 020 I modded a while back. It looks good with the dial and hands. I think I am going to leave it this way. This is the only Vostok I have with a stock bezel!
-Black leather strap from Cheapest Nato Straps. I might put a rubber strap of some kind, like a waffle, tropic, or Captain Willard. Or, maybe make a heavier black leather strap for it.


----------



## Ligavesh

DocTone said:


> Watchgecko


Strap costs more than the watch


----------



## kakefe

meranom bezel and bracelet, favinov dial and hands..


----------



## stevarad

Vostok amphibia, pelagose mod.
























Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Probably my last black mod for a while... orange is the new black! ;-)










090 case matte black PVD, incl. caseback, signed crown and Meranom bezel
dial from vostok-watches24
wild mixture of hands: Century Time (hour), Amphibia with the tip cut off (minute) and Komandirskie.com arrow second hand (with the paint stripped off)
Seat Belt Nato from CNS

In reality, two details are different from the photo: both case and bezel have exactly the same deep black colour and the plexglass surface is far more shiny.


----------



## stevarad

Irreversible Mechanism said:


> Probably my last black mod for a while... orange is the new black! ;-)
> 
> View attachment 15452720
> 
> 
> 090 case matte black PVD, incl. caseback, signed crown and Meranom bezel
> dial from vostok-watches24
> wild mixture of hands: Century Time (hour), Amphibia with the tip cut off (minute) and Komandirskie.com arrow second hand (with the paint stripped off)
> Seat Belt Nato from CNS
> 
> In reality, two details are different from the photo: both case and bezel have exactly the same deep black colour and the plexglass surface is far more shiny.


Perfection.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Wimads

My first Vostok Komandirskie. Must say it surpassed my expectations. Dial is very nice, the silver numerals catch light very nicely, was expecting a much more dull metallic grey.

Modded it with a scandi bezel insert from one second closer. Bezel is from boris. Completely transforms the look 

Also, the strap is not nearly as bad as reviews had me believe. Its not great of course, but perfectly adequate and fitting with the vintage vibe. So think I'll just stick with that.


----------



## Mr. Bezel

So it's time to show off a new watch. In this case it is a SE-Amphibia from Vostok-Watches24, which I modified a little.
It got a new second hand and a new strap that corresponded to my personal taste.

















and a lumeshot...









Watch: Vostok-Watches24 ( No.: 2415 / 120512 S5 )
Second hand: Vostok-Watches24 ( SEK-06 )
Strap: sasstra (eBay)


----------



## Bsw_sc

Wimads said:


> Also, the strap is not nearly as bad as reviews had me believe. Its not great of course, but perfectly adequate and fitting with the vintage vibe. So think I'll just stick with that.


I actually quite like the Vostok leather straps... they look great on an old Vostok time piece in my opinion


----------



## PDAdict

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JaviAlonso

De chromed Komandirskie with spider gold dial and sage nato.


----------



## Ligavesh

Not much of a mod, just replaced the original plain bezel with another plain bezel that I got from komandirskie.com; also replaced that awful original strap (seriously, what the hell, Vostok?) with a nice leather one I bought cheaply from aliexpress. I was debating a long time on whether to put that metered bezel or this plain one, the plain one won - but that could change. Anyway, I still plan to remove the seconds hand - when I get to it- I think it will look better that way.


----------



## stevarad

...






































Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Yet another black one: Vachtmaster BlackRed









A black Yachtmaster ceramics inlay arrived on saturday from China and was looking for a new home. My red OSC paddles didn't feel at home either in their former setup.

So that's the result:
Case: Amphibia 150 matte PVD coated, as always incl. caseback, ring and stainless steel crown
Bezel: Arkustime Coin Edge (eBay), also PVD coated, with Yachtmaster inlay matte black from AliExpress
Dial: Amphibia 662 from a 090662 from Komandirskie.com
Hands: red paddles from OSC, Amphibia SE second hand white from vostok-watches24
Movement holder: stainless steel from Komandirskie.com (as always)
Date wheel black from Komandirskie.com
Sealing ring painted red
Strap: canvas strap from AliExpress with black PVD buckle


----------



## fugit cronos

Hoy, sandwich doble


----------



## Ligavesh

fugit cronos said:


> Hoy, sandwich doble


nice, what bezel insert is that and where to get it?


----------



## fugit cronos

Hi,

sólo hay uno. Esta hecho por mi

[QUOTE = "Ligavesh, publicación: 52441502, miembro: 1448401"]
bien, ¿qué inserto de bisel es ese y dónde conseguirlo?
[/CITAR]


----------



## Rabirnie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh

fugit cronos said:


> Hi,
> 
> sólo hay uno. Esta hecho por mi
> 
> [QUOTE = "Ligavesh, publicación: 52441502, miembro: 1448401"]
> bien, ¿qué inserto de bisel es ese y dónde conseguirlo?
> [/CITAR]


Wow, you make those stuff yourself?! That's some next level modding! Could you post a picture in bright light?


----------



## Pixel9ine

Scuba dude comes to visit

Watchadoo bracelet, Dave Murphy bezel, glass caseback (not pictured)


----------



## fugit cronos

hola,gracias, las modificaciones generalmente las hago yo. Mas imágenes:


















Un saludo

[QUOTE = "Ligavesh, publicación: 52443174, miembro: 1448401"]
¡¿Tú mismo haces esas cosas ?! ¡Eso es modding del siguiente nivel! ¿Podrías publicar una foto con luz brillante?
[/CITAR]


----------



## Griemers

My (new to me) vintage Komandirskie case came in, so I cleaned it up, replaced the back gasket and dropped a new movement in it. I also relumed a Komandirskie.com handset for this one. The lume on the Favinov dial is really bright, and the lume on the hands was pretty pitiful before, so it needed to be done. In normal light it is much less green, but even in the shade like this, you can see the green glow. If anybody is looking for a source for lume powder, I got mine from Techno Glow-real strontium aluminate/europium for much less than what you would pay for C3. I'm still learning how to use it, but I'm pretty happy with the results so far. It holds its own pretty well with whatever Favinov uses.


----------



## Mr. Bezel

*If someone is still looking for classic bezels made of brass, I found some here:*



https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=&_in_kw=1&_ex_kw=&_sacat=0&_udlo=&_udhi=&_ftrt=901&_ftrv=1&_sabdlo=&_sabdhi=&_samilow=&_samihi=&_sargn=-1%26saslc%3D1&_salic=1&_fss=1&_fsradio=%26LH_SpecificSeller%3D1&_saslop=1&_sasl=ekate_shack&_sop=12&_dmd=1&_ipg=50&_fosrp=1


----------



## Mr. Bezel

Not much to mod....
The colour changes from green-








to blue








I love it!

Watch: Vostok Komandirskie 811976 (pre owned / old Version)
Bezel: LÜ-INS-07 (Vostok-Watches24)
Strap: british racing green & yellow (cheapestnatostraps)


----------



## stevarad

Easy gold mod.
710 + komandirskie.com gold bezel + gold hands.
I like it.






























Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## marctibu

Have a great weekend my friends.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Bezel

marctibu said:


> Have a great weekend my friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


Damned! I like your 70´s retro style !!!!


----------



## marctibu

Mr. Bezel said:


> Damned! I like your 70´s retro style !!!!


Thanks mate

Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh

So after me ordering many Seiko dials to glue with adhesive strips on Vostok movements, raffles-time suddenly decided to offer Amphibia dials:


----------



## Object704

Ligavesh said:


> So after me ordering many Seiko dials to glue with adhesive strips on Vostok movements, raffles-time suddenly decided to offer Amphibia dials:
> 
> View attachment 15494278
> 
> 
> View attachment 15494279
> 
> 
> View attachment 15494280


Those are really nice, if raffles-time or Vostok can make a Californian dial, I'm sold.


----------



## Ligavesh

Object704 said:


> Those are really nice, if raffles-time or Vostok can make a Californian dial, I'm sold.


If you tell him he probably will.


----------



## djuschas




----------



## Dave51

Object704 said:


> Those are really nice, if raffles-time or Vostok can make a Californian dial, I'm sold.


Raffles-time makes California dials for Seiko movements that fit if you clip off the feet and use dial dots. I found it easy to do.


----------



## Mr. Bezel

I´ve got a "Radio-Room" from a very kind member of another forum for spare parts.... I couldn´t do it!
That´s how it looks like now:








Strap: Military Army Diver G10 18mm cardinal/black/beige "sectime" (eBay)
Bezel: T2-6 (Komandirskie.com)


----------



## Mr. Bezel

I wanted the sunshine back....
Here it is:








Watch: Meranom SE (Modding unnecessary und maybe even unwise)
Strap: "kampfer-uhren" (eBay)

Oh! it worked !!! here again with real sunlight...


----------



## stevarad

Mr. Bezel said:


> I wanted the sunshine back....
> Here it is:
> View attachment 15503898
> 
> Watch: Meranom SE (Modding unnecessary und maybe even unwise)
> Strap: "kampfer-uhren" (eBay)
> 
> Oh! it worked !!! here again with real sunlight...
> View attachment 15503945
> 
> 
> View attachment 15503946


fantastic

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Parkgate

Swapped out the 100 case on this one for a new 170 case. Changed the hands to Favinov paddles and swapped the bezel to a modded ultra flat but re-used the insert, black tension ring and strap from the 100 case. The original watch build is on page 16. Heres some pics:


----------



## thewatchadude

I had to work on my Amphibia 150 SE. A repair rather than a mod but I didn't want to open a new thread just for my question.

The watch fell on the swimming pool ground the other day and the glass cracked. I bought one of these Chinese crystal press, which arrived yesterday (about a month travel time, not so bad). I changed the glass yesterday evening (Covid-19 related curfew in my area so long evenings to fill...). The new one came in a spare parts lot I bought some years ago so I'm not fully sure it's an Amphibia one--actually I had two in the lot and I couldn't put the tension ring inside the first one.

It took me a couple of tries but finally fitted the new glass--I heard a loud click sound that made me check whether I had cracked the new glass. It seems OK, well fitted with no imbalance. However the height of the watch is now 14.7mm vs. 15mm for my two other 150 SE. Is this signifiant and can it have an impact on the water resistance of the watch? It's spending the next few days in a glass of water to test the WR but obviously it's not a very reliable test.

Thanks for views and opinions.


----------



## djuschas

*Parkgate* where did you get Bezel from ?


----------



## Parkgate

djuschas said:


> *Parkgate* where did you get Bezel from ?


Kom.com but you need to 
a) butcher the old insert to remove it.
b) remove the plexi side inner upstand.
c) and then shrink the inner diameter by about 0.4mm from 38.5mm to 38.1mm- 38.05mm to accept a 38mm insert.
Off the shelf... sorry unavailable..as I said its a modded bezel.


----------



## Parkgate

My new black 170 a couple of post above, I forgot to mention that I really like the extra long crown that came with the case, its a great feature and makes winding and setting a doddle and adds a uniqueness to the watch (did anyone notice ?).


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Working on the case for my 090 project - just a couple of bits, but wanted parts of it to be polished (came as a matt case), am using a 'dremel' style polisher, and chrome polish (think that that's the most 'aggressive' polish that I've got), - it's going very slowly but the matt finish is slowly coming round to my way of thinking


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

thewatchadude said:


> I had to work on my Amphibia 150 SE. A repair rather than a mod but I didn't want to open a new thread just for my question.
> 
> The watch fell on the swimming pool ground the other day and the glass cracked. I bought one of these Chinese crystal press, which arrived yesterday (about a month travel time, not so bad). I changed the glass yesterday evening (Covid-19 related curfew in my area so long evenings to fill...). The new one came in a spare parts lot I bought some years ago so I'm not fully sure it's an Amphibia one--actually I had two in the lot and I couldn't put the tension ring inside the first one.
> 
> It took me a couple of tries but finally fitted the new glass--I heard a loud click sound that made me check whether I had cracked the new glass. It seems OK, well fitted with no imbalance. However the height of the watch is now 14.7mm vs. 15mm for my two other 150 SE. Is this signifiant and can it have an impact on the water resistance of the watch? It's spending the next few days in a glass of water to test the WR but obviously it's not a very reliable test.
> 
> Thanks for views and opinions.


Doubt that it'll have any effect on the WR, so long as it's fits tight.


----------



## Mr. Bezel

I had enough of readjusting my case opener all the time, so I put some springs inside and that´s it.








*NOW* it works properly!


----------



## Mr. Bezel

This is the story of an unexpected mod.
I bought a used Amphibia with a Favinov dial and matching hands, because I liked it and I thought it woult fit into my Vostok collection. But a little later, I discovered a fault in the movement and I decided to convert it into a manual winding version, by completely removing the automatic mechanism.
A 060 case, that I bought for another modding project, which I couldn´t carry out anymore, (because the watch I needed therefor, is temporarily not available ) together with a flat case back, a new second hand and a bezel which I allready had, completed my new mod. 
This is the result:
























Watch: pre owned (private seller)
Dial and hands: obviously "favinov"
Second hand: "raffles-time"
Case: 060 "Komandirskie.com"
Strap: "ceapestnatostraps"
Bezel: "Vostok-Watches24" 
I do really wonder, why the 060 case is used so rarely ....


----------



## marctibu

Good evening.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Bezel

I call it my "sportive dress watch":
















Watch: Amphibia 420007 (Komandirskie.com)
Hands: No. 12 (Komandirskie.com) *The changed them for only 2,75€ (= 3,25 $) !!!! * 
Bezel: No. 720 (meranom)
Strap: Nato "Spitfire" 18mm (cheapestnatostraps)


----------



## thewatchadude

I hadn't made a mod for a long time and had a number of parts laying around. I put some together to get this:




With a signed crown:



And a signed caseback as well:




I realised I had put it on an 18mm strap instead of 20 so it might end up as this:


----------



## jcombs1

I'm new to Vostock and the mods but I have modded a handful of Seikos. I'm wondering if you can help me source a new bezel insert for a watch that I have incoming. 
I would prefer a black 24 Hour insert but would be open to a new complete Bezel and insert if that makes things easier. I've looked through eBay but didn't find anything and I'm not sure where to look next. Any pointers or helpful hints would be welcome too.

I may also replace the crystal while it's apart but have no idea what the measurements are yet.

The watch in question is the Komandirskie 650546, it measures 41mm. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mr. Bezel

Hello and welcome!
Here you will find all you need:






Catalog







www.vostok-watches24.com










Купить Командирские часы Восток в официальном интернет-магазине Komandirskie.com


Купите командирские часы завода Восток по официальной цене производителя с бесплатной доставкой по России и странам СНГ. Более 10 лет опыта и 1000 довольных клиентов по всему миру




komandirskie.com





Good luck !!!


----------



## jcombs1

Thank you! Will have to dig around to see if I can find an insert.


----------



## Novatime

Trip to the Dorset coast today. Minor mods to my Amphibia
Watch: 420640
Bezel: 01k2 smooth bezel (Meranom)
Strap: Archer silicone rubber quick release 18mm


----------



## Ligavesh

€ 16,40 31%OFF | 38-31.6mm Ceramic Bezel Insert For Seiko Dial Prospex Watch Face Watches Replace Accessories Colorful Ring GMT SKX007 5kx SPRD








27.0US $ |38 31.5mm Ceramic Bezel Insert For Japan Dial Prospex Watch Face Watches Replace Accessory Ring SKX007 5kx SPRD Street Collect|Watch Faces| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





was meant as a reply to @jcombs1


----------



## Rista

Some before and afters pics. Changes include: solid link bracelet, new meranom bezel, blue scuba dude dial and favinov handset.


----------



## marctibu

Good night.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx

Komandirskie 211783. Chrome delete, bezel re-shape, aftermarket hands, on a BSH strap.

First Vostok mod. Definitely wanted to strip one down to brass. Wasn't the original plan, and now I think I may try to round up some white outline hands.

Super happy with the way it turned out, though. Won't be the last Vostok mod...

Edit: OSC Troika hands; and after wearing this for a day, really jiving on the silver outline hands matching the silver text of the arabic numbers, so this one is done, as-is. Well... maybe it needs a black date wheel...


----------



## Mr. Bezel

Maybe to long on my wrist....








Modding? Yes! I changed the Strap, which of course you can´t see (just a little fun in bad times!)


----------



## Kotsov

Mr. Bezel said:


> Maybe to long on my wrist....
> View attachment 15522274
> 
> Modding? Yes! I changed the Strap, which of course you can´t see (just a little fun in bad times!)


I like the bare bones look.


----------



## ^Deadly_Sin^

I have a (possibly stupid) question : Can you fit the dial of a vostok century time into a newer case? Internet pic for reference


----------



## Ligavesh

So the special edition Amphibia 170549 that I found very cheaply on soviet.market.com arrived today...










I immediately took out the bezel and tried many different ones that I have and I think this one from the orange Neptune looks pretty cool on it:


----------



## Ligavesh

^Deadly_Sin^ said:


> I have a (possibly stupid) question : Can you fit the dial of a vostok century time into a newer case? Internet pic for reference


I really don't see why not, I don't know the diameter of it, but it was made to fit the same movement that the new watches use...


----------



## Chascomm

^Deadly_Sin^ said:


> I have a (possibly stupid) question : Can you fit the dial of a vostok century time into a newer case? Internet pic for reference


Don't spend money on my say-so, but I think I recall seeing these CT dials (and bezels) interchanged with classic Komandirskie and Amphibia parts.


----------



## onastar1989

The Century Time dials on ebay look to be 28mm or 29mm, so they would fit in a newer case:









VOSTOK DIAL SPARE PARTS | eBay


ORIGINAL SPARE PARTS FOR VOSTOK WATCHES (SINCE 1941)! DIAL VOSTOK! Such watches were the subject of pride and prestige(WK). SIZE STANDART! 24 CALIBRE! Or any carrier (your choise). I also suggest.



www.ebay.com


----------



## thewatchadude

Picture from a well known seller if this can be of help:


----------



## danko

Polished bezel and polished lugs. Went really well. Vostok Amphibia 120059.


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

^Deadly_Sin^ said:


> I have a (possibly stupid) question : Can you fit the dial of a vostok century time into a newer case? Internet pic for reference


Yes, no poblem. Same movement, same size. Century Time as well as Troika dials both fit into the "standard" Amphibia and Komandirskie cases.


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Ligavesh said:


> I immediately took out the bezel and tried many different ones that I have and I think this one from the orange Neptune looks pretty cool on it:


I agree. Awesome looking combination! Although I think that the 170549 is one of the few Vostoks that looks so good in the first place that it doesn't necessarily have to be modded.


----------



## Ligavesh

Irreversible Mechanism said:


> I agree. Awesome looking combination! Although I think that the 170549 is one of the few Vostoks that looks so good in the first place that it doesn't necessarily have to be modded.


It does have a special look right from the factory - but modding is fun! (even if it's just a bezel change  )

edit: I think the color combination gives it a more 70's look - which is my favorite watch design era, on eBay when looking for old watchesI always get drawn to those from the 70s or late 60s.


----------



## ^Deadly_Sin^

Thank you guys for your replies. In the end I ditched the idea of getting a century time dial for now and ordered a 030935 instead. Maybe in the future


----------



## mconlonx

Quick case swap. 960762 guts and bezel in a 710 case on shark mesh. One interesting note - the Neptune GMT case/movement has a metal movement holder, the donor 710 case watch has plastic.


----------



## jimzilla

Ligavesh said:


> I really don't see why not, I don't know the diameter of it, but it was made to fit the same movement that the new watches use...





Ligavesh said:


> I really don't see why not, I don't know the diameter of it, but it was made to fit the same movement that the new watches use...


Yes you can fit Century Time


----------



## mconlonx

One more...

I swapped the 960762 GMT innards to a 710 case, then put this together with the leftover 960 case.

Vostokmod dial
Raffles Time sword hands
120509 donor 2415 movement
Vostok strap adapters and smooth bezel.


----------



## Mr. Bezel

Vostok "shifted dial"

















Watch: Komandirskie 539217 (Vostok-Watches24)
Case: 811 (Komandirskie.com)
Bezel: T2-11 (Komandirskie.com)
Strap: eBay (watchband_berlin)


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Mr. Bezel said:


> Vostok "shifted dial"
> View attachment 15532738
> 
> 
> View attachment 15532739
> 
> Watch: Komandirskie 539217 (Vostok-Watches24)
> Case: 811 (Komandirskie.com)
> Bezel: T2-11 (Komandirskie.com)
> Strap: eBay (watchband_berlin)


Nicely done


----------



## stevarad

easy, easy mod...but good looking.


----------



## haha

I finally got my Komandirskie 030935 a couple month ago. I quite like it, but It seemed to me that the 24h heavily charged dial felt a little lost in the middle of this large case. So I took the smallest case available at home to give it a try and here is a temporary 9370935. I think it looks better this way thanks to smaller edges around the dial. Maybe I'll buy a 420 case for the definitive swap.


----------



## fugit cronos

Hoy Baikalmaster


----------



## marctibu

Have a nice weekend.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jimzilla

Mr. Bezel said:


> Vostok "shifted dial"
> 
> That Is Called a SIDEWINDER Mr Bezel, I made a bunch of those but they never caught on
> View attachment 15532738
> 
> 
> View attachment 15532739
> 
> Watch: Komandirskie 539217 (Vostok-Watches24)
> Case: 811 (Komandirskie.com)
> Bezel: T2-11 (Komandirskie.com)
> Strap: eBay (watchband_berlin)


----------



## jimzilla

Mr. Bezel said:


> Vostok "shifted dial"
> 
> That Is Called a SIDEWINDER Mr Bezel, I made a bunch of those but they never caught on
> View attachment 15532738
> 
> 
> View attachment 15532739
> 
> Watch: Komandirskie 539217 (Vostok-Watches24)
> Case: 811 (Komandirskie.com)
> Bezel: T2-11 (Komandirskie.com)
> Strap: eBay (watchband_berlin)


[/QUOTE]
You get the idea Mr Bezel ..... It was a unique way to save the dial face from having the pins cut off when swapping cases but unfortunately it never became popular. I will admit you do get some weird looks from drunks in the bar and telling time when you are 3 sheets to the wind yourself can be a challenge as well! best regards, James.


----------



## Mr. Bezel

marctibu said:


> Have a nice weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


Fantastic as always !!! 👍


----------



## Mr. Bezel

Very nice collection indeed !!!


----------



## mconlonx

This is the dream watch I've wanted to build, all along.

Komandirskie 811 case
2414 movement
Vostok black date wheel
Vostok 12 hr bezel
Kommandirskie 706 dial
OSC hands - Sword hr and min, Mercedes sec.
StrapsCo silicone strap w/ clasp


----------



## Ligavesh

mconlonx said:


> This is the dream watch I've wanted to build, all along.
> 
> Komandirskie 811 case
> 2414 movement
> Vostok black date wheel
> Vostok 12 hr bezel
> Kommandirskie 706 dial
> OSC hands - Sword hr and min, Mercedes sec.
> StrapsCo silicone strap w/ clasp
> 
> View attachment 15554400


Lollipop second and those sword hour and minute hands look great together


----------



## Wimads

mconlonx said:


> This is the dream watch I've wanted to build, all along.
> 
> Komandirskie 811 case
> 2414 movement
> Vostok black date wheel
> Vostok 12 hr bezel
> Kommandirskie 706 dial
> OSC hands - Sword hr and min, Mercedes sec.
> StrapsCo silicone strap w/ clasp
> 
> View attachment 15554400


Very nice  Where is the bezel from? In my memory, Vostok only makes the narrow style 12h bezel, or the large fully steel (or chrome plated) 12h ones, meant for the larger amphibia cases. Haven't seen this one on Meranom (that, or my memory fails me lol).

Edit: never mind. Its there on meranom. My memory is clearly failing me lol.


----------



## Miguel Fazendas

Nothing ground-breaking but getting a lot of wrist time  Begun as a conventional Doxa-style mod, with a 710 case and fitted bracelet, but the proportions seemed a bit off. I find it perfect on this vintage 470 case, now!


----------



## Mr. Bezel

Miguel Fazendas said:


> View attachment 15554527
> 
> 
> Nothing ground-breaking but getting a lot of wrist time  Begun as a conventional Doxa-style mod, with a 710 case and fitted bracelet, but the proportions seemed a bit off. I find it perfect on this vintage 020 case, now!


Where did you get this fantastic "Doxa" inlay from?


----------



## Miguel Fazendas

Mr. Bezel said:


> Where did you get this fantastic "Doxa" inlay from?


From the theyobokies.com: it's really nice!


----------



## Paganizonda51

Hi everyone, I've just received my first Vostok today. I bought it with a spare bezel to mod it. I was coming here to show it, and I've read this thread, and I have to say you guys are mad. So many great mods here, I'm not sure I can add something new to your work (well, I'm sure I can't, to be exact). Anyway, I'm pretty happy with the result, so here are the pictures.










I had a hard time popping the bezel off, I'm sure there is an easy method though. 









Anyway, nice new blue bezel. Really easy to set up, I was surprised. 









And a soft rubber strap to complete it. Now I'm ready to go to the beach and swim in the sea during the next holidays  









I've seen other mods with this bezel. Can anyone tell me what are the big numbers (57, 42, 36 ... 18) representing ? I suspect it's some kind of tachymeter to measure the speed in knots, but I'm really not sure. Thanks in advance and keep up the good work !


----------



## Ligavesh

Paganizonda51 said:


> I've seen other mods with this bezel. Can anyone tell me what are the big numbers (57, 42, 36 ... 18) representing ? I suspect it's some kind of tachymeter to measure the speed in knots, but I'm really not sure. Thanks in advance and keep up the good work !


Nice mod. I think someone said the markings show decompression time after diving at certain depths.


----------



## thewatchadude

This bezel, as well as its white version, goes very well with this dial. Mine has a 420 case and a silver Naptune bezel, I'll try to swap the bezel for one of these.

And very nce rubber strap, where does it come from?


----------



## Paganizonda51

Ligavesh said:


> Nice mod. I think someone said the markings show decompression time after diving at certain depths.


Thanks, I'll go check that. I've chosen this bezel for its look, but I like to know how to read my instruments !


thewatchadude said:


> This bezel, as well as its white version, goes very well with this dial. Mine has a 420 case and a silver Naptune bezel, I'll try to swap the bezel for one of these.
> 
> And very nce rubber strap, where does it come from?


When it comes to rubber straps, I buy from Aliexpress. Most of the leather straps I've ordered from them were disappointing, but for nylon and rubber straps, I think they offer great value for money.

The one you see on my Vostok is the following. It is soft and confortable, very satisfying for me. And it has that "tyre" engravement on the inside. My only complain is that it is thick, maybe too much for my small wrist.








2.02US $ 30% de réduction|Bracelet de montre en Silicone, 22mm, pour Samsung galaxy Watch 3 45mm Gear S3 Frontier galaxy watch 46mm | AliExpress


Achetez malin, vivez mieux! Aliexpress.com




fr.aliexpress.com





I also ordered this white one, thinner than the previous one. Was not sure about the look though.








1.73US $ 39% de réduction|Bracelet en Silicone 18mm 20mm 22mm, accessoires de montre de sport avec bracelet intelligent de fitness Samsung Huawei moto w | AliExpress


Achetez malin, vivez mieux! Aliexpress.com




fr.aliexpress.com





These NATO straps are really cool too, but don't go for the cheaper ones.








4.62US $ 31% de réduction|Bracelet de montre en Nylon NATO, 20mm 22mm, en toile, Sport, pour Parachute militaire, pour Seiko/Omega/Rolex, 300 | AliExpress


Achetez malin, vivez mieux! Aliexpress.com




fr.aliexpress.com





But there is a wide range of nylon and rubber straps on Aliexpress, and given the price, I would recommend to give them a try. The only drawback is that you'll have to wait a lot, sometimes more than 2 month to receive it. But for this one, it took "only" 3 weeks.


----------



## jimzilla

Miguel Fazendas said:


> very snappy looking Miguel. I like how the orange colors pop. where did you get the bezel insert?
> best regards, James.
> View attachment 15554527
> 
> 
> Nothing ground-breaking but getting a lot of wrist time  Begun as a conventional Doxa-style mod, with a 710 case and fitted bracelet, but the proportions seemed a bit off. I find it perfect on this vintage 020 case, now!


----------



## Ligavesh

I don't quite like the bezel that comes with the 'Icebreaker' - nothing wrong with it per se, it's actually quite good, I just think the mat surface doesn't go well with the shiny sunburst dial... Gonna see if some other bezel fits better - atm still undecided.


----------



## thewatchadude

I'd vote for orange or black--if I were asked for my opinion


----------



## Ligavesh

thewatchadude said:


> I'd vote for orange or black--if I were asked for my opinion


Good choices, I'm thinking of going with black cause I already have that blue 170 with an orange bezel... But it's really tough to choose - 'coffee' looks also good... I'm gonna wait for daylight to see how it looks...


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Planet Vostok WhiteOrange in its natural habitat:








Base: Vostok Komandirskie 020739, date window swapped from red to black numbers
Bezel: Arkustime PO orange
Hour hand: Komandirskie.com arrow hand silver
Second hand: Komandirskie.com arrow hand white (maybe I'll paint the tip orange sometime)
Minute hand: Vostok Komandirskie silver
Strap: Nato orange-grey from the strap box
The red star on the dial seems a little out of place but you can't erase it without destroying the dial. No big deal on the wrist, though.


----------



## Ligavesh

Forum's a bit slow, let's liven it up a little with a photo album of me trying out different bezels I got recently....

It's the two new Icrebreakers, the green and the orange that need new bezels, also the 170548 could maybe get a new one:




























I think the orange one will def. stay with this bezel, I think it's a good match. The green one, though...




























I think gold looks always good with shiny green, but I don't want to repeat myself (see the 170549 I have with the orange bezel), also it's kinda too large, it might warrant a transfer in a 090 case?










Another possibility is this black and red bezel, I think it also goes well with green:



















The 170548 had a plain bezel, but I got a 3D min. marker one that I think looks good with it:



















Another option would be this 'classic' one, or another plain one (small):



















Jury is still out, we'll see... The knife is, btw, for decorative purposes


----------



## onastar1989

Ligavesh said:


> Forum's a bit slow, let's liven it up a little with a photo album of me trying out different bezels I got recently....
> 
> It's the two new Icrebreakers, the green and the orange that need new bezels, also the 170548 could maybe get a new one:
> 
> View attachment 15561299
> 
> 
> View attachment 15561301
> 
> 
> View attachment 15561304
> 
> 
> I think the orange one will def. stay with this bezel, I think it's a good match. The green one, though...
> 
> View attachment 15561310
> 
> 
> View attachment 15561315
> 
> 
> View attachment 15561317
> 
> 
> I think gold looks always good with shiny green, but I don't want to repeat myself (see the 170549 I have with the orange bezel), also it's kinda too large, it might warrant a transfer in a 090 case?
> 
> View attachment 15561321
> 
> 
> Another possibility is this black and red bezel, I think it also goes well with green:
> 
> View attachment 15561327
> 
> 
> View attachment 15561331
> 
> 
> The 170548 had a plain bezel, but I got a 3D min. marker one that I think looks good with it:
> 
> View attachment 15561333
> 
> 
> View attachment 15561338
> 
> 
> Another option would be this 'classic' one, or another plain one (small):
> 
> View attachment 15561343
> 
> 
> View attachment 15561344
> 
> 
> Jury is still out, we'll see... The knife is, btw, for decorative purposes


I like the 15,30,45 bezel on the last one.
(Thought you might've been using the knife as a bezel-remover)
?


----------



## Ligavesh

onastar1989 said:


> I like the 15,30,45 bezel on the last one.
> (Thought you might've been using the knife as a bezel-remover)
> ?


Heh, wouldn't want to damage the knife 

Yeah that 3D bezel looks surprisingly good with the Panerei Vostok, I think I'll put it on for the time being. The only one that's giving me problems is the green Icebreaker, no matter what I try it all looks good, but not like it was 'made for it', if you know what I mean. Shouldn't have bought it in the first place, I have so many green Slavas already - and a Chinese bronze diver with green sunburst dial on the way... Maybe I'll sell it if I can't find the ideal bezel for it 

edit: oh, wait, you meant the 'classic' bezel for the 'Panerei'... yeah it's a classic look and it was my first choice, but that 3D one looks surprisingly good... I might wear the watch these days a bit with one and then with the other and see what 'stays'.


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Ligavesh said:


> The only one that's giving me problems is the green Icebreaker, no matter what I try it all looks good, but not like it was 'made for it', if you know what I mean. Shouldn't have bought it in the first place, I have so many green Slavas already - and a Chinese bronze diver with green sunburst dial on the way... Maybe I'll sell it if I can't find the ideal bezel for it


I would combine the green dial with a brushed stainless steel bezel, my vostok favourite is the 120. Or an Arkustime bezel with a silver Yachtmaster inlay.


----------



## Ligavesh

Irreversible Mechanism said:


> I would combine the green dial with a brushed stainless steel bezel, my vostok favourite is the 120. Or an Arkustime bezel with a silver Yachtmaster inlay.


Interesting - unfortunately I have none of those to try them out, might order from meranom the next time I order something from them.


----------



## DocTone

Three years ago I posted this piece , which I spent to a good fellow.








Vostok Mod - the Revival


If Jake gets the idea to produce dials, and handsets too; then were talking about a whole new ballgame! Vostok Amphibia will be the new Seiko SKX of the mod world. : )




www.watchuseek.com





Since this, the piece never left my back head anymore.
Now it was time to bring it on the road again with some add on's
Brushed the 710 case and bezel,
Dial relumed (and enlarged the dots), Hands painted and lumend.


----------



## haha

Playing with this lovely stainless steel case and a psychedelic dial


----------



## fugit cronos

[QUOTE = "Paganizonda51, publicación: 52646205, miembro: 1398655"]
Hola a todos, acabo de recibir mi primer Vostok hoy. Lo compré con un bisel de repuesto para modificarlo. Venía aquí para mostrarlo, y leí este hilo, y debo decir que están enojados. Tantas modificaciones geniales aquí, no estoy seguro de poder agregar algo nuevo a tu trabajo (bueno, estoy seguro de que no puedo, para ser exactos). De todos modos, estoy bastante contento con el resultado, así que aquí están las fotos.

[ATTACH = full] 15555675 [/ ATTACH]

Me costó mucho quitar el bisel, pero estoy seguro de que hay un método fácil.
[ATTACH = full] 15555677 [/ ATTACH]

De todos modos, bonito bisel azul nuevo. Realmente fácil de configurar, me sorprendió.
[ATTACH = full] 15555680 [/ ATTACH]

Y una correa de goma suave para completarlo. Ahora estoy listo para ir a la playa y nadar en el mar durante las próximas vacaciones.
[ATTACH = full] 15555682 [/ ATTACH]

He visto otras modificaciones con este bisel. ¿Alguien puede decirme qué representan los números grandes (57, 42, 36 ... 18)? Sospecho que es una especie de taquímetro para medir la velocidad en nudos, pero no estoy seguro. ¡Gracias de antemano y sigan con el buen trabajo!
[/ CITAR]

Este bisel lo desarrollo mi amigo forno para el proyecto Baikal del foro Relojes especiales. El libreto del Proyecto here: Libreto Baikal - Proyecto Vostok RE SE III

La definición:

Una inmersión se planifica a una profundidad máxima, determinada en metros. Cuando se prepara para ser realizado sin paradas de descompresión se utilizan unas tablas para tal efecto. El bisel del reloj *Baikal,*, incorpora esta información, en su bisel No Deco:

Localizada esta profundidad en el bisel, se obtiene el tiempo máximo para dicha inmersión en minutos. Si la profundidad máxima planificada no aparece directamente en el bisel No Deco, por seguridad, se toma la profundidad inmediata superior, tal y como indican los segmentos circulares del bisel.

El bisel lo hemos utilizado en otro proyecto:BAIKALMASTER


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Had lots of trouble with this one - but in the end...
















This was originally supposed to be the Russian answer to the classic Seiko 62MAS but with a Seamaster PO insert instead of a Seiko one, it came out a design hybrid of Russian, Japanese and Swiss influences. But I prefer it this way.

*62VOS*
Base: Komandirskie 020715 (Komandirskie.com)
Dial: Vostok Troika black (Ebay, seller bestrus)
Hands: Vostok Century Time (Ebay, seller bestrus)
Bezel: Arkustime (?) (from the box)
Insert: Seamaster PO style black (from the box)
Strap: Diloy leather vintage black (Trendart24)


----------



## Kotsov

Irreversible Mechanism said:


> Had lots of trouble with this one - but in the end...
> View attachment 15568483
> 
> View attachment 15568484
> 
> This was originally supposed to be the Russian answer to the classic Seiko 62MAS but with a Seamaster PO insert instead of a Seiko one, it came out a design hybrid of Russian, Japanese and Swiss influences. But I prefer it this way.
> 
> *62VOS*
> Base: Komandirskie 020715 (Komandirskie.com)
> Dial: Vostok Troika black (Ebay, seller bestrus)
> Hands: Vostok Century Time (Ebay, seller bestrus)
> Bezel: Arkustime (?) (from the box)
> Insert: Seamaster PO style black (from the box)
> Strap: Diloy leather vintage black (Trendart24)


That is absolutely lovely.


----------



## DocTone

Irreversible Mechanism said:


> Had lots of trouble with this one - but in the end...


... as more trouble as better the result 👍


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

DocTone said:


> ... as more trouble as better the result 👍


Maybe it has to be like that.😅
Thanks a lot DocTone & Kotsov!👍


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

No trouble this time. Something colourful, just right for November...
















*Krasnok Amphibia*
Base: Amphibia 110whatever, 2415B, case brushed, crown swapped for stainless steel
Dial: Vostokmod Red Sandwich LSD (that's really the name!)
Hands: Favinov Paddle silver / second hand white
Bezel: Komandirskie.com T2-9 stainless steel
Strap: CNS Single Pass red-grey-sand from the vault


----------



## Ligavesh

My New Year's resolution for 2021 will be to one up the fellow Germans (well, I'm not ethnically German, just one with an Niederlassungserlaubnis, but still) @DocTone and @Irreversible Mechanism in the modding department - which, like all NY's resolutions is bound to fail, but will give it a try...


----------



## Mr. Bezel

"Zissou" Upgrade:


















Watch: Amphibia 420347 "Vostok-Watches24"
Bezel: blue-gold "AM-Diver"
Hands: Hand Set 3 "Komandirskie.com"
Strap: Martini Racing "cheapestnatostraps"


----------



## Mr. Bezel

After a long time, my "Christmas-Watch" has just arrived!


















Watch: Vostok Neptune 960761 "zenitar" (eBay)
Bezel: 24h rot/gold "AM-Diver"
Strap adapter: "Vostok-Watches24"
Strap: off-white "cheapestnatostraps"


----------



## stevarad

Easy cheesy mod..I think I will add tudor snowflake hands 
Maybe even 02 case...








































































Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Just finished the 090
From








To
























Base watch (090679) - komandirski.com 
Troika dial - Bestrus, eBay
No 3 hands - komandirski.com
T2-7 bezel - komandirski.com
Blue tint - Humbrol
Polished edges.

Though couldn't do one thing that I did want to do, which was the crown at 9 - dial feet aren't 180 degrees, shame as I was hoping to get that difference (newbie mistake number 2!) and not too happy with the blue tint - had wanted a graduation from the dial out, but the paint didn't want to play as it's too translucent 
Now running a time test to get an idea of how accurate it'll be without regulating, though I will probably have to double check after a few months. Strap will be a GD040 from komandirski.com


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Mr. Bezel said:


> "Zissou" Upgrade:
> View attachment 15573741
> 
> 
> View attachment 15573742
> 
> 
> Watch: Amphibia 420347 "Vostok-Watches24"
> Bezel: blue-gold "AM-Diver"
> Hands: Hand Set 3 "Komandirskie.com"
> Strap: Martini Racing "cheapestnatostraps"


How did you find fitting the hand set 3? I seemed to have a load of trouble with the second hand - just didn't want to sit in, and I'm still not convinced that it's in properly!


----------



## fugit cronos

Hoy, jugando con insert;










sin color.









Los probamos



























Otras pruebas









Inserto sándwich:










Con lumen ya lo he hecho


















Probamos con otra capa:









Un saludo.....


----------



## Dirthitter

Turned an 110902 into an 110715
The other day I stumbled over this gem browsing an online fleamarket:








5€ incl. shipping were a no brainer so it found the way to my home very soon.
But what the hell should I do with it? 
I took a look at my 110902








and thought, why not turning it green?
So it begun:
First I took the bezel, drowned it in Acetone and painted it green-orange:









The green fits perfectly to the dial especially after the paint dried:









But the dial...stock lume so weak:








Something had to be done about that:






















Not bad, but it could worse;-)
















Now after dial and bezel being "upgraded" I took the hands and painted the hour hand the same orange as the bezel. The mintue hand turned white:









Now the case. To be more "fieldwatchier" I decided to turn the shiny case into a dull one and rubbed it over a scotchbride-like sanding whatever (sorry missing the english word for it). Here, take a look and you will see, waht I used:









I rubbed it over this pad on all sides and it turned out this way:









Then I popped the glas back in as well as the bezel:









Then I reassembled the movement-dial-hand-combo and it looked like this:









Ok, now it became exciting. How will it look case and movement reassembled?








Pretty nice, isn´t it?
Don´t worry. The watch looks much better looked upon it with the naked eye. I although cleaned it up.
The lume:









What remained was what kind of strap to put on it:









My wife made the decision
it should be the plain green strap.
Et voila´:









About the hands I am not sure I will keep them. I relumed them not very much. So they appear weaker than the markers. time will tell...
I hope you enjoyed this attempt of ruining a pretty watch ;-)
P.S.: I apologize for the poor quality of some pics. I did not pay attention when i resized them. So the quality suffered with some.
Next time I will do better...I hope
Have a good one


----------



## Utva_56

@Dirthitter. Nice DIY work. What type of paint did you use?.


----------



## Dirthitter

Utva_56 said:


> @Dirthitter. Nice DIY work. What type of paint did you use?.


Thank You!
For the hands and the orange part of the bezel I used scale-modelling paint (Revell Modellbau - Offizielle Website der Revell GmbH | Email Color). The green part of the bezel is simple acrylic paint suitable for outdoor use from a hardware shop.


----------



## Mr. Bezel

SuffolkGerryW said:


> How did you find fitting the hand set 3? I seemed to have a load of trouble with the second hand - just didn't want to sit in, and I'm still not convinced that it's in properly!


I had no problems with the second hand, but maybe it was only by luck?


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Mr. Bezel said:


> I had no problems with the second hand, but maybe it was only by luck?


Must have been me then, just couldn't get it to sit properly. Just noticed - didn't get the hour hand right, slightly 'early' - know why that is, I lined it up between the 1&2 of the 12, not to the 12 o'clock marker, now, do I really want to take that second hand off again?


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Dirthitter said:


> Turned an 110902 into an 110715
> The other day I stumbled over this gem browsing an online fleamarket:
> 
> 5€ incl. shipping were a no brainer so it found the way to my home very soon.
> But what the hell should I do with it?


Very likely you bought the dial from me. I had a couple of them lying around recently because I often buy the 020715 as a base watch for modding. I prefer the case and it is the only 02 version with a black date wheel so I can avoid having to change wheels every time I use a black dial.
Anyway, fantastic work, well documented and a really unique mod you built with the 715 dial!


----------



## Dirthitter

Irreversible Mechanism said:


> Very likely you bought the dial from me. I had a couple of them lying around recently because I often buy the 020715 as a base watch for modding. I prefer the case and it is the only 02 version with a black date wheel so I can avoid having to change wheels every time I use a black dial.
> Anyway, fantastic work, well documented and a really unique mod you built with the 715 dial!


Isn't the world a small place?
😁
And thank you very much for both: your comment and the dial


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Looking ok with the bracelet and in daylight, might not strip the paint after all (_edit_ would have helped if I'd have thought to put the picture up  )


----------



## thewatchadude

Mr. Bezel said:


> "Zissou" Upgrade:
> View attachment 15573741
> 
> 
> View attachment 15573742
> 
> 
> Watch: Amphibia 420347 "Vostok-Watches24"
> Bezel: blue-gold "AM-Diver"
> Hands: Hand Set 3 "Komandirskie.com"
> Strap: Martini Racing "cheapestnatostraps"


Very nice mod with excellent choice of colours in my view. Only regret is the abandon of the Amphibia hands--wouldn't some golden ones look good?


----------



## Mr. Bezel

thewatchadude said:


> Very nice mod with excellent choice of colours in my view. Only regret is the abandon of the Amphibia hands--wouldn't some golden ones look good?


Oh yes of course! But I needed a "new home" for some parts that I still had in stock, for a modding that I no longer wanted to realize.


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Originally supposed to become a Rado Captain Cook mod, but lacking a teal-coloured 45-bezel I had to change the design a bit. But I like the final result, the only thing I'm thinking about is using a battered vintage-style brown leather strap instead.

















"Captain Dude"
Base: Amphibia 710059; case brushed, crown and movement holder changed to stainless steel (as always)
Wild mixture of hands: Komandirskie.com arrow hand (hour), standard Amphibia (minute), Century Time (second)
Bezel: Komandirskie.com T2-7
Glass caseback: Meranom with large window
Strap: Diloy Vintage Canvas beige with brushed stainless steel buckle


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

And something less colourful...








"Vexplorer"
Base: Komandirskie 030786 (case, movement, date wheel, crown and hands)
Dial: Amphibia 922
Bezel: Komandirskie.com Smooth Bezel 3-1 brushed finish
Caseback: Komandirskie.com small glass window
Bracelet: Stainless steel brushed finish from AliExpress


----------



## haha




----------



## onastar1989

I've had this dial and hand combo in several different cases but finally settled on this 100 case with a stock 020 bezel. I really like the way it sits tight to the case. Perfect tension, too.


----------



## mconlonx

MilStok

020706 Komandirskie case and bezel
2414 hand-wind movement
Amphibia hand-wind caseback 
Raffles sword hands, hr and min
Vostok Komandirskie sec hand
BSH "Bromad" dial from @sage626700 
Strapcode bracelet.










The 020 case is a larger size than I usually care to wear, but thinning it out with the 2414 movement and thinner case back makes all the difference to me.

Not sold on the bezel, nice as it is, and I may swap it over to a NATO to see how that works with this one.


----------



## Ligavesh

I actually have blisters and I can't feel the tips of my thumbs from trying to press down this bezel on the orange Icebreaker:










It finally occurred to me to try and cut a piece of the wire, i.e. make it shorter, and it worked - although, the bezel did get on, but it's now ridiculously tight - you could safely dive with this thing, nothing's gonna knock it about... So when my thumbs recover, I'll try to shorten it a bit more - I cut one segment, will try with cutting another one, see how it then feels.

I think not all bezels are made exactly the same, some aftermarket ones are apparently narrower where the wire goes in - I can't think of another explanation...


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Ligavesh said:


> I actually have blisters and I can't feel the tips of my thumbs from trying to press down this bezel on the orange Icebreaker:
> 
> View attachment 15609567
> 
> 
> It finally occurred to me to try and cut a piece of the wire, i.e. make it shorter, and it worked - although, the bezel did get on, but it's now ridiculously tight - you could safely dive with this thing, nothing's gonna knock it about... So when my thumbs recover, I'll try to shorten it a bit more - I cut one segment, will try with cutting another one, see how it then feels.
> 
> I think not all bezels are made exactly the same, some aftermarket ones are apparently narrower where the wire goes in - I can't think of another explanation...


Know your pain - I also had that problem fitting the bezel to 'big blue' - now that it's on, not planning on taking it off! Though didn't think about cutting the wire.


----------



## Ligavesh

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Know your pain - I also had that problem fitting the bezel to 'big blue' - now that it's on, not planning on taking it off! Though didn't think about cutting the wire.












This is the result of re-fitting the bezel - it barely came off and as a result it now has two scratches on the case. I cut another segment of the wire off, still barely managed put it on - it's still very tight, but not as much and now at least usable. Of course Meranom has this case permanently out of stock - which I don't understand, people want to buy it and they can't make a brushed 710 case? Do they have to ship them to China for brushing? Anyway, this Icebreaker will have to live with a scar untill Meranom manage to get their **** together...

Btw, I said earlier that I can't remember where I got this bezel from - I'm pretty sure it's the T1-5 bezel from Komandirskie - also out of stock and now comes (or doesn't come rather) with a dot instead of a triangle - very nice bezel with a ceramic insert with lume all around, extremely difficult to put on (or take off for that matter).


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Ligavesh said:


> View attachment 15609897
> 
> 
> This is the result of re-fitting the bezel - it barely came off and as a result it now has two scratches on the case. I cut another segment of the wire off, still barely managed put it on - it's still very tight, but not as much and now at least usable. Of course Meranom has this case permanently out of stock - which I don't understand, people want to buy it and they can't make a brushed 710 case? Do they have to ship them to China for brushing? Anyway, this Icebreaker will have to live with a scar untill Meranom manage to get their **** together...
> 
> Btw, I said earlier that I can't remember where I got this bezel from - I'm pretty sure it's the T1-5 bezel from Komandirskie - also out of stock and now comes (or doesn't come rather) with a dot instead of a triangle - very nice bezel with a ceramic insert with lume all around, extremely difficult to put on (or take off for that matter).


Got that bezel on 'notify' with them, as I'm planning on fitting it to the 650451, as a good lumed bezel will be useful when working.
Shame about the scratches - looks like they're too deep to brush out?


----------



## Ligavesh

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Got that bezel on 'notify' with them, as I'm planning on fitting it to the 650451, as a good lumed bezel will be useful when working.
> Shame about the scratches - looks like they're too deep to brush out?


Yeah they're deep - at least one of them, but I don't feel like doing brushing anyway, never done it, will probably just make it worse. I still for the life of me can't understand how Meranom can't seem to get cases - there is a demand, they're gonna sell them, do they not like selling things? Every single case is out of stock.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Ligavesh said:


> Yeah they're deep - at least one of them, but I don't feel like doing brushing anyway, never done it, will probably just make it worst. I still for the life of me can't understand how Meranom can't seem to get cases - there is a demand, they're gonna sell them, do they not like selling things? Every single case is out of stock.


Probably not able to get them from the factory
Komdotcom have the polished ones in at the moment, but no sign of a brushed one.


----------



## Miguelillo




----------



## Rimmed762

Covid -> lockdown...

Might affect to Vostok factory too. I guess supply chains are a bit of mess now.


----------



## Mr. Bezel

Ligavesh said:


> Anyway, this Icebreaker will have to live with a scar untill Meranom manage to get their **** together...


Maybe this will help:
Look here, "Vostok-Watches24" has still some 170 Cases in Stock, they may solve your problem, because the 170 Case is very close to what you are looking for . 
Both Cases side by side and their details:
170 (left) and 710 (right)








170








710








The 170 has one advantage, you can use *all* Vostok Bezels!






Watch cases







www.vostok-watches24.com


----------



## Ligavesh

Mr. Bezel said:


> Maybe this will help:
> Look here, "Vostok-Watches24" has still some 170 Cases in Stock, they may solve your problem, because the 170 Case is very close to what you are looking for .
> Both Cases side by side and their details:
> 170 (left) and 710 (right)
> View attachment 15610248
> 
> 170
> View attachment 15610258
> 
> 710
> View attachment 15610260
> 
> The 170 has one advantage, you can use *all* Vostok Bezels!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch cases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vostok-watches24.com


Thanks, I'll think about it. Atm the scratch doesn't bother me enough to change the watch's case type.... We'll see, maybe I'll get one case to have around just in case I change my mind.


----------



## ronnypudding

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Know your pain - I also had that problem fitting the bezel to 'big blue' - now that it's on, not planning on taking it off! Though didn't think about cutting the wire.


You can adjust the tension by changing the angle of the bends on the retention wire. Increasing the angle should reduce the tension. Stops you from having to cut the wire.
Regards
Joe


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

ronnypudding said:


> You can adjust the tension by changing the angle of the bends on the retention wire. Increasing the angle should reduce the tension. Stops you from having to cut the wire.
> Regards
> Joe


Yes, but sometimes the adjustment doesn't help getting them on, when I was trying with the ones that I've got, even if it was easily able to be turned, it was really difficult to re-fit.


----------



## ronnypudding

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Yes, but sometimes the adjustment doesn't help getting them on, when I was trying with the ones that I've got, even if it was easily able to be turned, it was really difficult to re-fit.


They can be a real pain. I have a couple of Dave Murphy bezels that I just barely got on, and can garauntee will NEVER come off..
Regards
Joe


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

The T1-5 bezel is back in stock on Komandirskie - went to order one, seems as though Russian Post are not accepting items for the UK at the moment - must be Covid related!!!


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Ligavesh said:


> Of course Meranom has this case permanently out of stock - which I don't understand, people want to buy it and they can't make a brushed 710 case? Do they have to ship them to China for brushing? Anyway, this Icebreaker will have to live with a scar untill Meranom manage to get their **** together...


I discarded all hope to buy a brushed 710 case long ago. Just order a 710 case, buy some extrafine brushpads from Bosch (1 Euro/piece) as soon as the hardware stores open again in Germany and go ahead. I always remove the glass before brushing but you can as well put some tape on the glass and cut a round hole in the pad the diameter of the glass. Then press the case on the pad (or the other way round) and turn it around until you are satisfied with the result. Brush the sides along the long sides. You can't really damage anything. No risk. And the 710 bezel looks far better brushed than shiny as well.


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Did some brushing (and painting) on a 150 the other day:
















"Dragunov Komandirskie"

I don't really like dials referring to weapons or to the army but in this case the weapon itself is not shown on the dial, just some marks for aiming (Dragunov: Russian sniper rifle). And I like the design.

Many thanks to Vostokmod, who sent me this dial as a free gift together with the red dial I had already shown earlier in this thread. Dziekuje!

Base: Amphibia 150something, case brushed, bezel brushed and indices painted red to fit the dial, sealing ring painted black, changed to stainless steel crown and movement holder
Dial: Vostokmod Dragunov Full Lume
Hands: Komandirskie black with red SE second hand, taken from some 020 & 650 Komandirskies
Strap: Canvas black (or dark grey) from AliExpress


----------



## Rimmed762

The reticle used in PSO-1 was actually quite revolutionary. It had mils for windage, it had quick rangefinder (for 1,7m tall objects), IR finder ...

That dial should be named PSO-1. 😁


----------



## Ligavesh

Irreversible Mechanism said:


> I discarded all hope to buy a brushed 710 case long ago. Just order a 710 case, buy some extrafine brushpads from Bosch (1 Euro/piece) as soon as the hardware stores open again in Germany and go ahead. I always remove the glass before brushing but you can as well put some tape on the glass and cut a round hole in the pad the diameter of the glass. Then press the case on the pad (or the other way round) and turn it around until you are satisfied with the result. Brush the sides along the long sides. You can't really damage anything. No risk. And the 710 bezel looks far better brushed than shiny as well.


I'm always weary of doing anything to the metal, but I guess I'll have to learn sometime... Thanks for the tips


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Ligavesh said:


> I'm always weary of doing anything to the metal, but I guess I'll have to learn sometime... Thanks for the tips


To be honest, going the other way (doing polished highlights on a matt case) it's not easy, (stainless is a fairly hard metal) and it takes a while - though maybe it would have been easier if I'd have used my ' big' polishing mops that fit to a bench grinder/drill, rather than a Dremel style tool with small mop.


----------



## Ligavesh

SuffolkGerryW said:


> To be honest, going the other way (doing polished highlights on a matt case) it's not easy, (stainless is a fairly hard metal) and it takes a while - though maybe it would have been easier if I'd have used my ' big' polishing mops that fit to a bench grinder/drill, rather than a Dremel style tool with small mop.


I actually have many of the tools, just can't get myself to jump in (metal work) - but I plan for this year not to buy watches - outside of forum projects - and try myself more in modding - including working with metal parts (cases, bezels, even hands polishing maybe).


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Ligavesh said:


> I actually have many of the tools, just can't get myself to jump in (metal work) - but I plan for this year not to buy watches - outside of forum projects - and try myself more in modding - including working with metal parts (cases, bezels, even hands polishing maybe).


Yes, must admit that I was a bit nervous going into doing the polishing, knowing that once done, no going back - unless a new case is bought.


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

A lume shot in (a kind of) daylight...


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Irreversible Mechanism said:


> A lume shot in (a kind of) daylight...
> View attachment 15611858


Do like that dial, will have to watch out for one when the UK postal system opens up again


----------



## Ligavesh

Any of you cut extra holes in the leather straps inbetween the 'normal' holes? I often do it, cause one hole is too loose, the next one too tight, so I make an extra hole between them and it usually feels 'right'. I try to do it carefuly, sometimes it's not so easy, like with my new San Martin Chinese bronze diver, cause the strap was so thick, but it now feels good to wear.



















I'm thinking about doing it on the 1967 bronze's strap, I actually bought a replacement to have one 'intact'.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Not many of my watches have a leather strap, and they fit ok, but finding that the bracelet on the 'big blue' is just that 'odd' size - too loose on the last 'micro-adjust', but take a link out and it's just a that too small for comfort, and I don't have your option of a 'half-hole'.


----------



## Ligavesh

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Not many of my watches have a leather strap, and they fit ok, but finding that the bracelet on the 'big blue' is just that 'odd' size - too loose on the last 'micro-adjust', but take a link out and it's just a that too small for comfort, and I don't have your option of a 'half-hole'.


Actually had the very same problem with the red Komandirskie 650 and the bracelet it came with.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Ligavesh said:


> Actually had the very same problem with the red Komandirskie 650 and the bracelet it came with.


I think that I must have a 'Russian' sized wrist - normally I can just take a link out and it's fine - probably the slightly larger case (090), compared with either a 650 or 420 case, but this is slightly annoying, hopefully it'll 'give' a bit with use.


----------



## OrangeOrange




----------



## smartcar8

After a lot of time spent following the various Vostok modding forums I took the plunge and ordered a movement, case, casebook and dial from Meranom and a set of hands from Favinov. Took almost 3 months to arrive but am pleased with the result. I may change the bezel next but I'm not too unhappy with the stock bezel for now. Nato strap is from Aliexpress. I found the hardest part of the assembly was to seat the movement in the movement holder for some reason. thanks for looking! PS - is anyone else really impressed with the level of quality of the watch photos in this forum. Many have really great lighting, props and great macro work.
View attachment 15613539


----------



## smartcar8




----------



## smartcar8

This is may 2nd mod - swapped the watches original dial and bezel and also added glass casebook and signed crown. All parts for Meranom and strap from Aliexpress.


----------



## fugit cronos

hoy mod para el Pripyat.


----------



## onastar1989




----------



## Ligavesh

onastar1989 said:


> View attachment 15617205


Ooh, same idea as mine for the dial/hands combo, just hadn't figured out what kind of case and bezel to use.


----------



## smartcar8

onastar1989 said:


> View attachment 15617205





onastar1989 said:


> View attachment 15617205


Cool hands where did you find them? 
thanks


----------



## onastar1989

smartcar8 said:


> Cool hands where did you find them?
> thanks


Thanks, I got them from raffles-time on eBay. Just search for Vostok hands and you'll find him. I also got the dial from him. Stuck it in the oven to toast the lume, to match the hands.
Great guy, he usually takes lower offers on his parts and ships super fast.


----------



## smartcar8

Toasted lume - love it!


----------



## smartcar8

Simple mod - All stock except Meranom bezel, brushed crown and Nato strap


----------



## smartcar8

Another simple mod - changed the dial, swapped original bezel for Meranom black bezel, switched original second hand to red - Aliexpress strap








new Meranom


----------



## Mr. Bezel

Something I build yesterday...
From this:








To that:

















































Watch: Vostok Komandirskie 280683 "Komandirskie.com"
Bezel: T1-5 "Komandirskie.com"
Dial: 059 (Scuba-Dude) "Vostok-Watches24"
Hands: "raffles-time" (eBay)
Second hand: SEK09 "Vostok-Watches24"
Date wheel: "Vostok-Watches24"
Strap: unknown


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Mr. Bezel said:


> Something I build yesterday...
> From this:
> View attachment 15620606
> 
> To that:
> View attachment 15620608
> 
> 
> View attachment 15620610
> 
> View attachment 15620612
> 
> View attachment 15620613
> 
> View attachment 15620614
> 
> View attachment 15620615
> 
> Watch: Vostok Komandirskie 280683 "Komandirskie.com"
> Bezel: T1-5 "Komandirskie.com"
> Dial: 059 (Scuba-Dude) "Vostok-Watches24"
> Hands: "raffles-time" (eBay)
> Second hand: SEK09 "Vostok-Watches24"
> Date wheel: "Vostok-Watches24"
> Strap: unknown


Like what you've done, just that I don't like that case
How long does the 'glow' last on the bezel - hours or minutes? Thinking about one for the 650 case, but wouldn't be much use for what I'm planning if it only lasts for a hour or so.


----------



## Mr. Bezel

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Like what you've done, just that I don't like that case
> How long does the 'glow' last on the bezel - hours or minutes? Thinking about one for the 650 case, but wouldn't be much use for what I'm planning if it only lasts for a hour or so.


I would say it will last for hours, but do not expect a miracle.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Mr. Bezel said:


> I would say it will last for hours, but do not expect a miracle.


Thanks, just want/need about a hour and a half of decent glow after a minute or so of 'charge' with a good torch (torch will show a beam for about 200 metres)


----------



## Mr. Bezel

Something new I made today:



































Hands: "Vostok-Watches24"
Dial: "sega-tss" (eBay) no longer available
Nato-strap: "CNS"


----------



## jimzilla

Ligavesh said:


> I actually have many of the tools, just can't get myself to jump in (metal work) - but I plan for this year not to buy watches - outside of forum projects - and try myself more in modding - including working with metal parts (cases, bezels, even hands polishing maybe).


 Hey Ligavesh I designed a tool to help you in brushing Cases and polishing Crystals
It is made from a caseback and a mandrel, you hook it to a drill clamped in a vise, works well


----------



## Ligavesh

jimzilla said:


> Hey Ligavesh I designed a tool to help you in brushing Cases and polishing Crystals
> It is made from a caseback and a mandrel, you hook it to a drill clamped in a vise, works well


Great job! Brushing looks really nice! What do you use for the brushing? I also need to get me a vice...


----------



## jimzilla

In the second picture you will see strips of different grit scotchbrite pads cut into strips.
They work better if you glue them to a popsicle stick. Use a drill not a moto tool as it turns too fast.
It does not take too much pressure to get nice results, Don't forget to tape the crown threads.
Best regards Ligavesh and have a Happy New Year sir.


----------



## chris902

120 with a meranom ceramic bezel and on a cheap, thick leather strap until I can find something better (18mm NATOs look too skinny on the case. It's very annoying)


----------



## mconlonx

420374 with Vostok bezel. Honestly didn't realize it was full lume until after getting it together. Rafflestime dial and hands.

Dial is a lovely deep blue which seems almost enamel in texture and feel. Was considering a smooth stainless bezel for a BB40 effect, but this PVD, full lume bezel is rather brilliant.

On a StrapCo suede qr strap. First build of the new year, I have 2-3.others lined up, but no immediate plans or inspiration.


----------



## Mr. Bezel

mconlonx said:


> 420374 with Vostok bezel.


Very nice and straight look !!


----------



## danko

Very simple mod. I brushed the top of the lugs and the bezel. What do you think?


----------



## mconlonx

danko said:


> View attachment 15630870
> 
> 
> Very simple mod. I brushed the top of the lugs and the bezel. What do you think?


Nice. Did you de-chrome the crown, too?


----------



## danko

mconlonx said:


> Nice. Did you de-chrome the crown, too?


Not yet, planning to do it. It's chrome capped, so it needs a bit of a skill to take it off without making any damage to the crown.


----------



## Pismo62

First Post on the form;
I've been a Seiko guy for a long time but recently ordered a Scuba Dude. I was surprised at how much I like the watch. I modified it a bit for my to suit my taste. Took the shine off then changed the bezel and used a SKX band I had. Now it's ready for surfing and Diving! 👍


----------



## Novartep

My best Amphibias:

Atlantica '14 (2416 movement + 615 dial + 960 case; "Baikal" bezel, thick mesh and bracelet-to-strap conversion kit - Meranom).
'14 - buying year, 2014.
Atlantica - in memory of my first regatta.










South Сoast (2409 movement + 680 dial + 710 case; smooth bezel №1 by Komandirskie.com, thin caseback for hand-wound movements by Meranom, mesh by Ali Express).
South Сoast - hint of Longines Lungomare ("lungomare" is italian "seafront").










Due to old generation of 710 case I've get very smooth surface with Komandirskie.com bezel:


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

danko said:


> Not yet, planning to do it. It's chrome capped, so it needs a bit of a skill to take it off without making any damage to the crown.


I use 25% hydrochloric acid to de-chrome parts. When using it on a chromed Vostok crown I first remove the gasket and then wrap adhesive tape very close around the stem to prevent it from any contact to the acid.


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

My last build of 2020:

















"Troika Blue"
Base: 670something, case brushed, sealing ring painted orange, stainless steel movement ring, crown brushed
Dial: Vostok Troika blue (Komandirskie.com)
Hands: Century Time (bestrus, eBay), lume and tip of second hand painted orange
Bezel: Vostok 120, brushed and indices painted orange
Strap: Nato orange with brushed hardware from the vault


----------



## Victorv

Hello guys,

I think this is my first post in this thread, so sorry if i ask stupid questions haha.
The fact is that looking our inminent lockdown here in Spain, i'm thinking on doing a mod. Most than a mod i will try to prepare a Vintage Amphibia to be completely waterproof as original. I'm planing to do it with a 119 and 470 cases

My questions are:

1. Are current Amphibia Gaskets valid (caseback and crown gaskets from Meranom Vostok relojes SELLOS DE GOMA, CONJUNTO DE VOSTOK ANFIBIOS RELOJ) to vintage amphibia cases? I think are valid, but i'm not sure
2. Are current Vostok Amphibia crystal valid for vintage amphia cases? I think are valid too but i'm not sure
3. Same with crowns, are current Vostok Amphibia valid for vintage? I need to replace a distroyed crown on one of the amphibias

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Rimmed762

Gaskets should be valid. I haven't had any troubles.

Crystal should function but if I recall correctly, 119 had a bit different crystal by shape. But they should function.

Both vintage cases will take crown of 420 (for example) without any troubles. And new crown comes with new seals. I have used 420 crown to both of those cases.


----------



## Victorv

Rimmed762 said:


> Gaskets should be valid. I haven't had any troubles.
> 
> Crystal should function but if I recall correctly, 119 had a bit different crystal by shape. But they should function.
> 
> Both vintage cases will take crown of 420 (for example) without any troubles. And new crown comes with new seals. I have used 420 crown to both of those cases.


Many many thanks comrade. So is time to order all this stuff


----------



## Mr. Bezel

Vostok B-Uhr (Diesel-Punk)



























Base: 090-Amphibia "Komandirskie.com"
Hour & minute: PAAR02 "Vostok-Watches24"
Second-hand: "raffles-time" (eBay)
Strap: LD22-09 "Vostok-Watches24"


----------



## jimzilla

dp.


----------



## jimzilla

Welcome to the forum Pismo62, If you are going surfing I suggest taking the case back off and silicone grease the gasket and also the gasket in the crown and tighten everything down .... best of luck comrade.


----------



## Rimmed762

Victorv said:


> Many many thanks comrade. So is time to order all this stuff


I hope it helps. Please, don't forget to post the results here. It is always nice to see what comes up.


----------



## Victorv

Rimmed762 said:


> I hope it helps. Please, don't forget to post the results here. It is always nice to see what comes up.


Of course, i will take photos of all the process when i have all the parts at home


----------



## Mr. Bezel

Now in color !


----------



## slender

Hello there
I am pretty new to Vostok Mods but can't get it out of my head so I will give it a try.

I have a battered up 119 and would like to replace the 2209 cal with a modern hand-wound cal.
Not that I have anything against a 2209, but I would like to be able to easily install a modern relumed dial by Favinov

what caliber can be easily dropped into the 119 case?
what modern donor watch would you recommend for the above?
are there any modern bezels that will fit the 119 case?

Thank you and stay safe!


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

what caliber can be easily dropped into the 119 case? 


> Both hand-wound movements 2409 / 2414 will fit, depends if you need a date wheel (2414) or not (2409). Even an automatic movement will fit. I have one in my 119 case.



what modern donor watch would you recommend for the above?


> Depends on which movement version you want (see above) and which hands (silver or black) fit to the new Favinov dial (if you want to use the standard Komandirskie hands). Just make sure that you order a movement ring because the new hand-wound Komandirskies just have a very thin plastic movement holder that does not fit into the 119 case.



are there any modern bezels that will fit the 119 case?


> all bezels will fit



And make sure you have a fitting crown for movement and 119 case. The ones from the new hand-wound Komandirskies don't fit because they have a smaller crown diameter.


----------



## DocTone

slender said:


> Hello there
> I am pretty new to Vostok Mods but can't get it out of my head so I will give it a try.
> 
> I have a battered up 119 and would like to replace the 2209 cal with a modern hand-wound cal.
> Not that I have anything against a 2209, but I would like to be able to easily install a modern relumed dial by Favinov
> 
> what caliber can be easily dropped into the 119 case?
> what modern donor watch would you recommend for the above?
> are there any modern bezels that will fit the 119 case?
> 
> Thank you and stay safe!


nothing add to previous mentioned comments by I.M.

If you ask me : in case your 2209 is running good , so keep going with it.
From performance view I see it in front of 24xx .
After service two of mine , the accuracy is excellent (and beating a lot of other mech I own)

you can buy any dial within 28.5 - 29.4mm
1.
Remove Dial Feets of 24xx Dials and Fix it with dial dots ( i using 3M two side tape , what is used gluing dial inserts)
2.
you Need to work some grooves by Dremel in the back of (any!) dial .. that movement (2209) is fitting flat and even on movement - no angry it's easy to do .such original grooves .(you see on picture ) are not needed .. only on two spots










3. if you go with 24xx you need Amphibia crown suitable for 420/710 cases

4. if you go with 24xx .. you Need other movement holder ring

5.
Some older tonneau cases have (still original) thinner glass rings ( 2209 dial have larger diameter 29.4mm)
So when you go with 28.5 mm so change the glass ring (actual standard amfibia) also .IMHO so dial sitting more stable


----------



## mpt

Komandirski 431:

de-chromed case
amphibia 420 brass bezel, de-chromed
aviator luf dial dial from raffles time
"chaika" case back


----------



## Rimmed762

slender said:


> what caliber can be easily dropped into the 119 case?
> what modern donor watch would you recommend for the above?
> are there any modern bezels that will fit the 119 case?


Easiest modern caliber is Vostok 24xx. As a donor watch, any new Amphibia with short stem (420, 710 etc...). You'll need movement holder and stem with crown from that. If you change to automatic then you'll need a caseback too.

Any bezel made to fit to Amphibias with short stem will fit. For example there are ones made for 100, 110 or 090 that will interfere with crown.

You could also ask Favinov to build you one?


----------



## 3-1-1




----------



## onastar1989

Vostok Zerograph


----------



## slender

Thank you all for your help concerning my planned 119 Mod. 
Very helpful!
I will keep you posted an post pictures as soon as I am done.


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Again, a black one...
















Base: Komandirskie 02; case, crown and caseback bead blasted and PVD coated; stainless steel movement holder ring
Bezel: Komandirskie.com smooth bezel 3, also bead blasted and PVD coated
Dial: Seiko modding aviator dial (AliExpress)
Hands: Rafflestime Aviator yellow lume (perfectly matching the indices on the dial, fortunately)
Strap: Diloy vintage leather with black PVD buckle - the marks are from a badly manufactured Vostok case it had been attached to (even more vintage looking... ;-) )


----------



## DocTone

Irreversible Mechanism said:


> Again, a black one...
> 
> Base: Komandirskie 02; case, crown and caseback bead blasted and PVD coated; stainless steel movement holder ring
> Bezel: Komandirskie.com smooth bezel 3, also bead blasted and PVD coated
> Dial: Seiko modding aviator dial (AliExpress)
> Hands: Rafflestime Aviator yellow lume (perfectly matching the indices on the dial, fortunately)
> Strap: Diloy vintage leather with black PVD buckle - the marks are from a badly manufactured Vostok case it had been attached to (even more vintage looking... ;-) )


Simple, clean , crisp, sexy 
, .my taste ,
well done 👍👍


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Thanks a lot, DocTone!
And here is the former inner part of the black PVD case, now (and finally) "residing" in a slightly modified 420:

















Case: Vostok 420, top brushed, flanks & stainless steel crown polished
Caseback: komandirskie.com (small window)
Movement: Vostok 2415B
Dial: Rafflestime Aviator Baumuster B
Hands: Rafflestime Aviator Skeleton, white lume, Amphibia second hand
Bezel: Vostok 45 brushed (the slim one from the 300m)
Strap: vintage leather dark grey (Ebay)


----------



## Hamiltonite

Beginner mod.........


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Irreversible Mechanism said:


> Hands: Rafflestime Aviator Skeleton, white lume, Amphibia second hand


.
I like skeleton hands. Well done. These are a perfect combination with that aviator dial.
I would love to see more mods with any skeleton hands that will fit a Vostok.
Of course any hand can be 'skeletonised' by removing the lume.....


----------



## DocTone

Extend the 420 line here
I guess this case is not bad at all...
IMHO a bit underrated. Still for me, only the 18mm lugs are "the killer"...searched a long time for a right bracelet which is not appearing(and feeling) like a "string"...


----------



## Ligavesh

DocTone said:


> Extend the 420 line here
> I guess this case is not bad at all...
> IMHO a bit underrated. Still for me, only the 18mm lugs are "the killer"...searched a long time for a right bracelet which is not appearing(and feeling) like a "string"...
> 
> View attachment 15664367


Have you considered these notched straps from "Airship Italia":









Type-B Airship Italia Black Leather Strap, 18mm


Buyalov Type-B Airship Italia Black Leather Strap, 18mm




meranom.com





I bought a couple - haven't yet used them, but they seem good quality.


----------



## Ligavesh

Ligavesh said:


> Have you considered these notched straps from "Airship Italia":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Type-B Airship Italia Black Leather Strap, 18mm
> 
> 
> Buyalov Type-B Airship Italia Black Leather Strap, 18mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meranom.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a couple - haven't yet used them, but they seem good quality.


Damn, now I really want to get an Airship Italia again - just when I had forgotten about it


----------



## DocTone

Ligavesh said:


> Have you considered these notched straps from "Airship Italia":
> I bought a couple - haven't yet used them, but they seem good quality.


Thx for hint  
Anyway I hate to buy strap to use only for one 18mm watch. Common size like 20 or 22 is more suitable and so it is not a problem to buy more expensive straps (interchangeable within the whole watch collection).
It's difficult enough to hold anything under control


----------



## JaviAlonso

Big number dial, smooth bezel, blued hands, leather watch gecko strap.


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Been playing around with some colours and some adhesive film samples recently...

grey-orange:
















Base: Amphibia 710 brushed stainless steel crown, movement holder ring and new caseback, sealing ring painted orange
Dial: some spare Vostok dial with adhesive film (eBay)
Hands: Komandirskie standard hands, painted white; second hand: komandirskie.com arrow hand, painted orange
Bezel: Arkustime brushed; Inlay: OSC Scandi orange
Strap: Leather vintage racing style grey with orange stitching (AliExpress, also available @ CNS)

...and orange-blue:
















Base: Amphibia 710 bead-blasted with matted stainless steel crown, movement holder ring and new caseback, sealing ring painted light blue
Dial: some spare Vostok dial with adhesive film (eBay)
Hands: vostok-watches24 paddle hands, lume painted light blue; second hand: Komandirskie SE white
Bezel: Vostok 710 brushed with indices painted light blue
Strap: 2-piece-Nato LeMans style (CNS)


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Irreversible Mechanism said:


>


.
This is excellent!
You have perfected the art of painting the indices.
I need to practice this.
Painting the hand lume is a brilliant idea of yours. It appears to help add more colour when more colour is needed.
Did you also paint the film?


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Matt_Bored_O said:


> .
> This is excellent!
> You have perfected the art of painting the indices.
> I need to practice this.
> Painting the hand lume is a brilliant idea of yours. It appears to help add more colour when more colour is needed.
> Did you also paint the film?


Thanks Matt for your kind words - I feel really honoured to read this from you!
In the beginning it was just an experiment but I'm happy with the clean look of the dials now. The good thing is, I didn't have to do anything with the adhesive film except sticking it onto the dial and cutting around it. No need to paint it. Over here in Germany, you can buy it from a German eBay seller in small samples of 10x10cm in lots of different colours. I bought a black and a light blue sample just a couple of days ago.


----------



## chris902

120 with signed crown and the Baikal bezel swapped on.


----------



## Victorv

Hello comrades,

Someone know if some modern amphibia crowns (2416 movement) will suit a vintage 119 case (2209 movement). I have a 2209 with a destroyed crown and i'm thinking on putting it a new one

Thank you in advance


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Victorv said:


> Someone know if some modern amphibia crowns (2416 movement) will suit a vintage 119 case (2209 movement). I have a 2209 with a destroyed crown and i'm thinking on putting it a new one


The crowns fitting the 420/710 cases (those with the shortest stem) fit the 119 case as well. I'm not sure though, if the stems of the 24xx movements are compatible with the old 22xx movements (I own 24xx movements only). If you have a 24xx crown lying around you can find out yourself. If not, you might find the answer somewhere in this thread:








--- A Guide: Buying / Modifying / Repairing VOSTOK...


. . -----------Subscribe to this thread: I will be adding updates--------------------- . . . ______________________________________________________________________________ ------- A Guide: Buying / Modifying / Repairing VOSTOK AMPHIBIA -------...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Some "quick & easy" mod, previously located in a 420 case with clean bezel. I prefer it this way. All parts standard Vostok, except bezel (AM Diver) & straps (Lorica racing style & CNS Paratrooper).


----------



## Victorv

Irreversible Mechanism said:


> The crowns fitting the 420/710 cases (those with the shortest stem) fit the 119 case as well. I'm not sure though, if the stems of the 24xx movements are compatible with the old 22xx movements (I own 24xx movements only). If you have a 24xx crown lying around you can find out yourself. If not, you might find the answer somewhere in this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --- A Guide: Buying / Modifying / Repairing VOSTOK...
> 
> 
> . . -----------Subscribe to this thread: I will be adding updates--------------------- . . . ______________________________________________________________________________ ------- A Guide: Buying / Modifying / Repairing VOSTOK AMPHIBIA -------...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


Many many thanks comrade, i'm going to check this thread in the coming days (too large thread)

Also, do you know if Amphibia crowns can be dissassembled from its stem?

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Victorv said:


> Many many thanks comrade, i'm going to check this thread in the coming days (too large thread)
> 
> Also, do you know if Amphibia crowns can be dissassembled from its stem?


Hi Victor, 
- yes that thread is now a monster.
Before the end of the year I will organise it, condense it and also provide a PDF version or similar.

- Amphibia / Komandirskie crowns cannot be removed from the stems without permanent damage.
I have tried this and it was unpleasant and a waste of time.


----------



## Victorv

Matt_Bored_O said:


> Hi Victor,
> - yes that thread is now a monster.
> Before the end of the year I will organise it, condense it and also provide a PDF version or similar.
> 
> - Amphibia / Komandirskie crowns cannot be removed from the stems without permanent damage.
> I have tried this and it was unpleasant and a waste of time.


That PDF will be super nice Matt , waiting for it comrade .

Yes, i was thinking the same about separating stem from the crown, so then it seems that if 420 crowns suits 119 cases, then stems from 2409/2414 will suit 2209/2214 movements


----------



## smartcar8

Hot off the press - my latest vostok Mod. Ordered the movement and case from Meranom, the hands from Favinov and the strap from Aliexpress.







from


----------



## DocTone

Victorv said:


> Hello comrades,
> 
> Someone know if some modern amphibia crowns (2416 movement) will suit a vintage 119 case (2209 movement). I have a 2209 with a destroyed crown and i'm thinking on putting it a new one
> 
> Thank you in advance


Not sure if answered yet..... 24xx stem doesn't work with 2209 (and vice versa) .. the shape/form of tip in not matching


----------



## Rimmed762

Irreversible Mechanism said:


> Some "quick & easy" mod, previously located in a 420 case with clean bezel. I prefer it this way. All parts standard Vostok, except bezel (AM Diver) & straps (Lorica racing style & CNS Paratrooper).
> View attachment 15686081
> 
> View attachment 15686082


This is a beauty. When I will do my next mod, I wish that you remember imitation being a sincerest form of admiration.


----------



## stevoe

Another small one...









Nice weekend!


----------



## jimzilla

Hello comredes it has been a while since I done a Восток Амфибия Mod, best regards, James.


----------



## Mr. Bezel

Good news for the community, "Vostock-Watches24" offers some brand new hand sets!


----------



## gak

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh

gak said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks for the idea


----------



## gak

be carefull while taking off stock bezel as I think it can break. Moment I saw green icebreaker I knew this bezel have found a permanent home 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh

gak said:


> be carefull while taking off stock bezel as I think it can break. Moment I saw green icebreaker I knew this bezel have found a permanent home
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Already took it off:










...twice


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Some more colour, this time inspired by the "Melanocetus Malawi" (Corazon Del Mar), just much much cheaper... ;-)
My "Amphibocetus":
















Base: Komandirskie 020715, sealing ring painted red
Dial: Amphibia 922, indices & minuterie painted light blue and red
Hands: Komandirskie.com sword hands (unfortunately not available any more), lume painted light blue
Bezel: Amphibia 060, painted & brushed
Strap: Lorica racing style
Beware: The thin concentrical black lines on the 922 dial are very easily stripped off when removing duct tape after painting! >:-(


----------



## mconlonx

Couple fresh mods.



















Yes, I do need to straighten out the yellow dial...


----------



## mconlonx

DocTone said:


> Extend the 420 line here
> I guess this case is not bad at all...
> IMHO a bit underrated. Still for me, only the 18mm lugs are "the killer"...searched a long time for a right bracelet which is not appearing(and feeling) like a "string"...
> 
> View attachment 15664367


Consider buying a 20mm bracelet and filing down the endlinks. This is a 22mm bracelet on 20mm lugs.


----------



## DocTone

mconlonx said:


> Consider buying a 20mm bracelet and filing down the endlinks. This is a 22mm bracelet on 20mm lugs.


Yes, basically agree , 
same I had done with a 119 case (see page 6 in this thread) -- 22 mm bracelet reduced to 18mm.
(but same bracelet doesn't look very nice on 420 )










Nevertheless for the 420 I follow in future the recommendation of another fellow in german "uhrforum": 
Taking a 100 case and treat the endparts of case >> "420" with 22mm lug. 
(see #6576 here: Vostok Amfibia Modding )
The life getting much easier regarding strap changing  no special bracelet treamtments etc.. anymore


----------



## DocTone

Not a real mod.
After a while I found an adequate bezel for my old ministry


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Irreversible Mechanism said:


> Dial: Amphibia 922, indices & minuterie painted light blue and red
> Hands: Komandirskie.com sword hands (unfortunately not available any more), lume painted light blue


.
What is your method to paint the indices and hands?
Do you fill the hands with paint then scrape the excess?


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

DocTone said:


>


.
How do you like the 'seatbelt' strap?
I am very tempted to buy one. The price is high but they appear very well made with keepers that have a solid and refined appearance.


----------



## gak

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocTone

Matt_Bored_O said:


> .
> How do you like the 'seatbelt' strap?
> I am very tempted to buy one. The price is high but they appear very well made with keepers that have a solid and refined appearance.


My favorite style and colour is a "ice blue" unfortunetaly you can find only very limited supplier

On old ministry you see the "crownandbuckle.com" , thick woven, excellent hardware, you can wash it , very comfy and soft. Meanwhile I worn this over 1,5 year often.. the colourisation is stable..(I swimming often in public swiimming pool with chloric water)

"Sergei" is wearing the "phenomenato.com" thinner than previous , colour is a bit more "light blue" , not so soft
nevertheless on high level qualitiy (my orginal Nato by Omega is not better IMHO)

IMHO price is high (for both), but every cent is good invested.


----------



## BNR

My first mod. I bought this and after wearing it a week the hands fell off. I put the hands in a safe place to reattach later but they got lost. So I ordered new hands and find out they won't fit the 170548 dial. I also found out I am to old and shake to much to attach hands. So ends my modding adventure


----------



## Ligavesh

BNR said:


> My first mod. I bought this and after wearing it a week the hands fell off. I put the hands in a safe place to reattach later but they got lost. So I ordered new hands and find out they won't fit the 170548 dial. I also found out I am to old and shake to much to attach hands. So ends my modding adventure


Interesting bezel choice, could you make another photo from another angle, maybe from the front? Also. hope you overcome these difficulties and try again, you've got interesting ideas!


----------



## DocTone

BNR said:


> My first mod. I bought this and after wearing it a week the hands fell off. I put the hands in a safe place to reattach later but they got lost. So I ordered new hands and find out they won't fit the 170548 dial. I also found out I am to old and shake to much to attach hands. So ends my modding adventure


Unholy ..adventure.. ..don't struggle.
wondering that all hands fell off. Did you used the right tool to do it ?
Be ensure that those experiences are part of normal modders Life ...
I cannot count all those parts which disappeared ..and never found anymore..
Your watch is great, try to reanimate


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

BNR said:


> So I ordered new hands and find out they won't fit the 170548 dial. I also found out I am to old and shake to much to attach hands. So ends my modding adventure


BNR, 
When you say "..they won't fit the 170548 dial."
Do you mean they do not match the appearance of the dial? Or that the post or 'pipe' on the hands is not long enough to reach the posts / pinions of the movement? Where did you buy the hands?

Which set or style of hands do you want ?


----------



## DocTone

..also my suspicion.....sandwich dial + 2415 movement = pipes of movement Not Long enough
Edit : no saw its a 2416 ..removed the date wheel and bridge to get more clearence for Sandwich dial ?


----------



## BNR

The original hands were placed on by the first owner. The hands I ordered are from eBay and the problem is the hands pipe is not long enough to go on the post because the dial is to thick? Thats what I figure the problem is.


----------



## BNR

Here’s a bezel shot


----------



## Rimmed762

BNR said:


> My first mod. I bought this and after wearing it a week the hands fell off. I put the hands in a safe place to reattach later but they got lost. So I ordered new hands and find out they won't fit the 170548 dial. I also found out I am to old and shake to much to attach hands. So ends my modding adventure


You are not too old, you just need a jig. And a tiniest press ever.

I have learned while growing older (I refuse to be old yet) that now I learned use hand tools, I can use power tools too. 😁


----------



## DocTone

BNR said:


> The original hands were placed on by the first owner. The hands I ordered are from eBay and the problem is the hands pipe is not long enough to go on the post because the dial is to thick? Thats what I figure the problem is.


- did you bought dial and movement separately .. ? I think so .. 
Like said more clearence is needed... remove daywheel and bridge ..


----------



## BNR

DocTone said:


> - did you bought dial and movement separately .. ? I think so ..
> Like said more clearence is needed... remove daywheel and bridge ..


I bought the watch on WUS and the previous owner had changed the hands from the original hands. I suspect the hands he used were not correct and thus they fell off.


----------



## DocTone

BNR said:


> I bought the watch on WUS and the previous owner had changed the hands from the original hands. I suspect the hands he used were not correct and thus they fell off.


I saw the original watch (170548 ) have a 2415.01 movement .. 
can you open your watch ..please have look if daywheel is still mounted on your watch ?


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Matt_Bored_O said:


> .
> What is your method to paint the indices and hands?
> Do you fill the hands with paint then scrape the excess?


Exactly. I brushed the bezel after painting so the excess paint came off automatically. Regarding the hands, I used a scalpel with a thin blade to (very carefully) remove the paint from the chrome.


----------



## DocTone

mmh... not only a mod.

Please, allow me more words because it's a realization of special project by myself what I intended since a long time: my personal view as a kind of re-issue of "NVcH-30".

I'm (was) not willing to pay 1000$ or more for an original, why I followed here some projects realizing a re-issue.

In the end of the day I could not found what I wanted, so I decided to do it by myself.

Basement should be a 350 in original condition.

Idea:
Stay as close on original design features of 350/ NVcH-30, on the other side implement my personal taste/ thoughts what a "military" version means (e.g. no nonsense, visibility, lumen). It should be also pointed out (by design features) that this a mod and not a try to "duplicate" something

1. Case/Look:
No question. Nothing need to change. But eyerything (also glassring) have to re-worked to remove bigger damages, also brushed.

2.Bezel:
Re-placed by a used "300m" bezel. Also brushed down (to remove also deeper scratches)

3.Glass:
Re-placed by an actual amphibian glass. Main reason (i) to get more height clearance below the glass (see hands decision) (ii) follow the NVcH idea with "outstanding glass".

4.Glassring:
Re-placed by actual one and brushed. Main reason (i) old glass ring is thinner by larger dial and cannot fit properly. 28.5 actual dial size (see dial decision). (ii) old glass ring havn't enough tension/force with new glass.

5. Movement:
As fanboy of the 2209 no need to discuss. Gave the movement to professional watchmaker for overhauling.

What I learned of 350 case: to implement an actual 24xx movement it needs a complete new movement holder (350 has other inner dimensions as actual phibias) also it needs a custom crown. The stem of 350 is very short (no actual crown available) and needs to customize.

6. New lugs
As I had several times written I hate those 18mm lugs. Follow the NVcH idea, I organized two "wired lugs" with 22mm.

7.Hands
Because it is a personal "Mod" and not a try to duplicate something, it was clear for me to NOT use classical Vostok paddle hands. Furthermore for my taste the hands of original 350/NVcH are far too short.
Coming from chosen dial it was clear to get hands with a larger surface to implement much lumen as possible. IMHO "military" style means white hands (not golden).
Minute/hour hands (for Seiko) taken out my box (don't know where from) and properly lumed and adjusted for Vostok. (By the length of minute hand the clearance of original glass was not enough on outside boarder)

Second hand is original, only relumed.

8. Dial
First idea was to use the original dial. But the colour is not matching my taste (even I like old used dials). By the given dial colour the contrast is worse.
Dial by favinov selected : (i) nice black not to much "shiny", extreme good lumen (ii) close to original NVch design

Dial had to reworked on backside to fit 2209 movement.

Before:



























What's the outcome














































Just awaiting the "wired lugs" (hell by corvid the postal service is so sloooooooowly)


----------



## jimzilla

Wow DocTone that is a hell of a mod!!!, very nice sir.
I feel like it is Karaoke night and I just found out I am up after Freddie Mercury  anyway,,,,,
710 case with old Sckool Dial, Executive Style Mod.


----------



## Sayan

FInished today, nothing major, but i think it looks good.


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Looks so much better in the elegant 020 case than in the ugly original one with its horrible screws!


----------



## Kotsov

Irreversible Mechanism said:


> Looks so much better in the elegant 020 case than in the ugly original one with its horrible screws!


Agree. PVD the case matt black and the orange ring would pop.


----------



## stevarad

DocTone said:


> mmh... not only a mod.
> 
> Please, allow me more words because it's a realization of special project by myself what I intended since a long time: my personal view as a kind of re-issue of "NVcH-30".
> 
> I'm (was) not willing to pay 1000$ or more for an original, why I followed here some projects realizing a re-issue.
> 
> In the end of the day I could not found what I wanted, so I decided to do it by myself.
> 
> Basement should be a 350 in original condition.
> 
> Idea:
> Stay as close on original design features of 350/ NVcH-30, on the other side implement my personal taste/ thoughts what a "military" version means (e.g. no nonsense, visibility, lumen). It should be also pointed out (by design features) that this a mod and not a try to "duplicate" something
> 
> 1. Case/Look:
> No question. Nothing need to change. But eyerything (also glassring) have to re-worked to remove bigger damages, also brushed.
> 
> 2.Bezel:
> Re-placed by a used "300m" bezel. Also brushed down (to remove also deeper scratches)
> 
> 3.Glass:
> Re-placed by an actual amphibian glass. Main reason (i) to get more height clearance below the glass (see hands decision) (ii) follow the NVcH idea with "outstanding glass".
> 
> 4.Glassring:
> Re-placed by actual one and brushed. Main reason (i) old glass ring is thinner by larger dial and cannot fit properly. 28.5 actual dial size (see dial decision). (ii) old glass ring havn't enough tension/force with new glass.
> 
> 5. Movement:
> As fanboy of the 2209 no need to discuss. Gave the movement to professional watchmaker for overhauling.
> 
> What I learned of 350 case: to implement an actual 24xx movement it needs a complete new movement holder (350 has other inner dimensions as actual phibias) also it needs a custom crown. The stem of 350 is very short (no actual crown available) and needs to customize.
> 
> 6. New lugs
> As I had several times written I hate those 18mm lugs. Follow the NVcH idea, I organized two "wired lugs" with 22mm.
> 
> 7.Hands
> Because it is a personal "Mod" and not a try to duplicate something, it was clear for me to NOT use classical Vostok paddle hands. Furthermore for my taste the hands of original 350/NVcH are far too short.
> Coming from chosen dial it was clear to get hands with a larger surface to implement much lumen as possible. IMHO "military" style means white hands (not golden).
> Minute/hour hands (for Seiko) taken out my box (don't know where from) and properly lumed and adjusted for Vostok. (By the length of minute hand the clearance of original glass was not enough on outside boarder)
> 
> Second hand is original, only relumed.
> 
> 8. Dial
> First idea was to use the original dial. But the colour is not matching my taste (even I like old used dials). By the given dial colour the contrast is worse.
> Dial by favinov selected : (i) nice black not to much "shiny", extreme good lumen (ii) close to original NVch design
> 
> Dial had to reworked on backside to fit 2209 movement.
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 15704907
> 
> 
> View attachment 15704908
> 
> 
> View attachment 15704910
> 
> 
> What's the outcome
> 
> View attachment 15704912
> 
> 
> View attachment 15704913
> 
> 
> View attachment 15704916
> 
> 
> View attachment 15704917
> 
> 
> View attachment 15704921
> 
> 
> Just awaiting the "wired lugs" (hell by corvid the postal service is so sloooooooowly)
> View attachment 15704923
> 
> 
> View attachment 15704925


Pure art! 

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## smartcar8

I made this recent mod with movement, case, dial and crown from Meranom and hands from One Second Closer. Not sure about the hands.. could be a bit too much/cute? Maybe traditional Amphibia hands would tone it down a bit?


----------



## GMTtwotone

smartcar8 said:


> I made this recent mod with movement, case, dial and crown from Meranom and hands from One Second Closer. Not sure about the hands.. could be a bit too much/cute? Maybe traditional Amphibia hands would tone it down a bit?
> View attachment 15711871


I like the bezel and second hand. I'm not sure about the red hands, don't hate them, but don't love them. I think it would look better in a blue NATO.


----------



## smartcar8

GMTtwotone said:


> I like the bezel and second hand. I'm not sure about the red hands, don't hate them, but don't love them. I think it would look better in a blue NATO.


Good suggestion - blue pulls it together better.


----------



## DocTone

smartcar8 said:


> I made this recent mod with movement, case, dial and crown from Meranom and hands from One Second Closer. Not sure about the hands.. could be a bit too much/cute? Maybe traditional Amphibia hands would tone it down a bit?


IMHO the vostok blued hands fitting best. Style also colour... the blued ones appears blue or/ dark ..so best contrast is given


----------



## GMTtwotone

smartcar8 said:


> Good suggestion - blue pulls it together better.
> 
> View attachment 15711914


Here's mine on a blue sailcloth.


----------



## Sayan

Here is my version


----------



## Sayan

smartcar8 said:


> Not sure about the hands.. could be a bit too much/cute? Maybe traditional Amphibia hands would tone it down a bit?


Why don't you use blue hands from raffles time?


----------



## Mr. Bezel

Or maybe a combination of different hands from OSC or Vostok-Watches24....


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Beautiful sailboat mods, guys! Strange coincidence: I just ordered a 710615 sailboat a couple of days ago and now I see so many different approaches. It's becoming increasingly difficult to find an "new" combination but there is something in the back of my head...

@smartcar8: I really like the OSC paddle hands but I think the red colour does not go well with the orange line on the bezel. Have you tried a red bezel instead? 
Unfortunately, OSC does not offer his paddle hands in orange or light blue. That combined with a second hand in the contrasting colour would look perfect to the silver Baikal bezel.


----------



## Mr. Bezel

A new Mod on my wrist...


----------



## DocTone

Have to report , Mod finished now
„wings" arrived from sibiria


----------



## smartcar8

Irreversible Mechanism said:


> Beautiful sailboat mods, guys! Strange coincidence: I just ordered a 710615 sailboat a couple of days ago and now I see so many different approaches. It's becoming increasingly difficult to find an "new" combination but there is something in the back of my head...
> 
> @smartcar8: I really like the OSC paddle hands but I think the red colour does not go well with the orange line on the bezel. Have you tried a red bezel instead?
> Unfortunately, OSC does not offer his paddle hands in orange or light blue. That combined with a second hand in the contrasting colour would look perfect to the silver Baikal bezel.


Here is the mod with a red bezel - pulls it all together a bit better than with the blue Baikal as it's a better matches with the red hands. I'd also like to try the blue Raffles hands when I can get a set.


----------



## smartcar8

Mr. Bezel said:


> A new Mod on my wrist...
> View attachment 15713003


Cool hands - where are they from?


----------



## smartcar8

Mr. Bezel said:


> Or maybe a combination of different hands from OSC or Vostok-Watches24....
> View attachment 15712305


Nice mod!


----------



## Mr. Bezel

smartcar8 said:


> Cool hands - where are they from?


They are from "bandukh" (eBay) and called "Telum"
P.S.
Thanks for the compliment !


----------



## smartcar8

My latest mod! One Second Closer bezel/Favinov hands/Aliexpress strap/Original watch from Meranom


----------



## Sayan

My "Panerai" variation, 710 brushed case, a set of KomKom hands with superluminova (unfortunately no longer available) the second hand i think case from raffles times.


----------



## kopos




----------



## kopos




----------



## Mr. Bezel

Finished this one yesterday ...


----------



## kopos




----------



## kopos




----------



## smartcar8

kopos said:


> View attachment 15718211





kopos said:


> View attachment 15718211


Nice mod - very stealth! Where are the hands from?


----------



## kopos

smartcar8 said:


> Nice mod - very stealth! Where are the hands from?
> [/ QUOTE]
> Thank you. Тhe hands are from Aliexpres ( Seiko 7s26, N35, N36) reworked .The price is very low and the rework takes 5 minutes.


----------



## smartcar8

When you say rework - do you mean widen the opening on the hands? thanks again


----------



## Ligavesh

smartcar8 said:


> When you say rework - do you mean widen the opening on the hands? thanks again


This guy sells them already made for Vostok movements:









Watch Hands for sale | eBay


Get the best deals on Watch Hands when you shop the largest online selection at eBay.com. Free shipping on many items | Browse your favorite brands | affordable prices.



www.ebay.com


----------



## kopos

Ligavesh said:


> This guy sells them already made for Vostok movements:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch Hands for sale | eBay
> 
> 
> Get the best deals on Watch Hands when you shop the largest online selection at eBay.com. Free shipping on many items | Browse your favorite brands | affordable prices.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


The question is about Black Scuba Dude Vostok .Your link is for another hands model. They are from Moldova -Mr. Bogdan Viorel


----------



## Ligavesh

kopos said:


> The question is about Black Scuba Dude Vostok .Your link is for another hands model. They are from Moldova -Mr. Bogdan Viorel


Ah, sorry, mixed up the watches. In that case, I would also be interested in how to rework Seiko hands for Vostok.


----------



## kopos

smartcar8 said:


> When you say rework - do you mean widen the opening on the hands? thanks again


Seiko size : 1.5 , 0.9 , 0.2
Vostok size : 1.4 , 0.85 , 0.17


----------



## Ligavesh

kopos said:


> Seiko size : 1.5 , 0.9 , 0.2
> Vostok size : 1.4 , 0.85 , 0.17


Changing the hands' opening diameter is beyond me - even if I know the size, but thanks anyway.


----------



## Mr. Bezel

smartcar8 said:


> Nice mod - very stealth! Where are the hands from?


You can buy this hands from "Vostok-Watches24" fitting to any Vostok 24XX Movement and he has some more new watch hands in stock now.


----------



## kopos

Mr. Bezel said:


> You can buy this hands from "Vostok-Watches24" fitting to any Vostok 24XX Movement and he has some more new watch hands in stock now.


The idea is different. But it doesn't matter anymore 🙂


----------



## kopos




----------



## Mr. Bezel

kopos said:


> The idea is different. But it doesn't matter anymore 🙂


No problem, it was just an information for you and the others, who might be interested in this hands and that it isn´t necessery to rework this type, if you buy it from this dealer, because we are here, to share informations and not only to show our Watches I think .


----------



## kopos

Mr. Bezel said:


> No problem, it was just an information for you and the others, who might be interested in this hands and that it isn´t necessery to rework this type, if you buy it from this dealer, because we are here, to share informations and not only to show our Watches I think.


The cheapest manufacturer and dealer of this Hends for Vostok model is Mr. Ken Cua from Singapore - Raffles Time....
because we are here, to share informations and not only to show our Watches .

The idea is for people with dexterity, skills and appropriate tools. Vostok 24 - The German sells this set of hands for € 10 + € 4 for the third hends + € 7 for delivery, which is $ 25.5. I buy the same set from China for $ 2.5 - with delivery - 8 to1 ratio . I buy 8 different models and the money I save I buy other parts .
I hope no one believes that the hands of the Vostok 24 are made in Germany


----------



## Ligavesh

kopos said:


> The cheapest manufacturer and dealer of this Hends for Vostok model is Mr. Ken Cua from Singapore - Raffles Time....
> because we are here, to share informations and not only to show our Watches .
> 
> The idea is for people with dexterity, skills and appropriate tools. Vostok 24 - The German sells this set of hands for € 10 + € 4 for the third hends + € 7 for delivery, which is $ 25.5. I buy the same kit from China for $ 2.5 / 3 with delivery - 8 to1 ratio . I buy 8 different models and the money I save I buy other parts


Yeah, but you buy the Seiko hands and then rework them, or did you mean you buy already for Vostok made hands for $2.5 ? I bought those hands (for Vostok) from the guy in Moldavia for about € 8 (with shipping)


----------



## kopos

Ligavesh said:


> Yeah, but you buy the Seiko hands and then rework them, or did you mean you buy already for Vostok made hands for $2.5 ? I bought those hands (for Vostok) from the guy in Moldavia for about € 8 (with shipping)


Sorry I started this conversation, forget it


----------



## Ligavesh

kopos said:


> Sorry I started this conversation, forget it


the f..k are you getting mad about, I would just like to know whether there are such hands cheaper than the ones I found - but not Seiko hands that I have to rework, I wouldn't do that


----------



## Mr. Bezel

kopos said:


> because we are here, to share informations and not only to show our Watches I think .


Thank you for the information and I am honored that you copied my phrase, which must obviously have made a great impression on you. 
EDIT:
As I see, you have changed your original post, so it doesen´t look so ironic anymore. Good !.


kopos said:


> The idea is for people with dexterity, skills and appropriate tools.


This may be your idea, but we are a community with many fellows who do not have these "skills, abilities and appropriate tools" but they do a proper job as well in my opinion. Perhaps this is why you are not honoring the work of other members on this thread with your "Like"?


----------



## DocTone

kopos said:


> The cheapest manufacturer and dealer of this Hends for Vostok model is Mr. Ken Cua from Singapore - Raffles Time....
> because we are here, to share informations and not only to show our Watches .


to fit a seiko hour hand (second hand didn't work anyway) for vostok
is not a real secret: use a "stiftenklöbchen" (sorry I don't know the englich word )
and squezze the base of hand step by step by turning the hand .(do it carefuly and not by heavy force)







.
(treatment for Mod shown below... after every step of squeezing re-check the fitment
on stem of movement)

Yes, seiko hands are more expensive, nevertheless mostly the quality of painting or polishing and treatment , also lumen (depends on supplier) is some class better than vostoks. Personal taste. For more expensive Mods I prefer the seiko's.

For us in germany it is a benefit to buy at vostok-watches because the shipping is supported by netherland postal service. Customs issue are less complicate. Also this gives a high confidence and trustful forecast when parts are arriving. Furthermore If something went wrong Peter is always an integer partner.

Anyway. It's a weighting by anybody's taste what's prefered, service/part quality/ claim handling/ shipment... or cheaper prices with less benefits on other side.

Getting warm here in germany ..

looking for the right strap....maybe an old vintage leather should be better ?


----------



## kopos




----------



## Myko

Here are two Amphibias after few simple mods.
Case 710-Scuba dude:

bezel from Arkustime from eBay
ceramic bezel insert and blue strap from Ali
brushed case by using 3M sanding pad
new SS crown from meranom

Case 420-with smooth bezel (Field watch look):

smooth bezel, dial and signed crown from meranom
two piece nato strap from Ali


----------



## kopos




----------



## onastar1989

DocTone said:


> to fit a seiko hour hand (second hand didn't work anyway) for vostok
> is not a real secret: use a "stiftenklöbchen" (sorry I don't know the englich word )
> and squezze the base of hand step by step by turning the hand .(do it carefuly and not by heavy force)
> View attachment 15720356
> .
> (treatment for Mod shown below... after every step of squeezing re-check the fitment
> on stem of movement)
> 
> Yes, seiko hands are more expensive, nevertheless mostly the quality of painting or polishing and treatment , also lumen (depends on supplier) is some class better than vostoks. Personal taste. For more expensive Mods I prefer the seiko's.
> 
> For us in germany it is a benefit to buy at vostok-watches because the shipping is supported by netherland postal service. Customs issue are less complicate. Also this gives a high confidence and trustful forecast when parts are arriving. Furthermore If something went wrong Peter is always an integer partner.
> 
> Anyway. It's a weighting by anybody's taste what's prefered, service/part quality/ claim handling/ shipment... or cheaper prices with less benefits on other side.
> 
> Getting warm here in germany ..
> 
> looking for the right strap....maybe an old vintage leather should be better ?
> 
> View attachment 15720373


Beautiful project, Doctone.
When I saw the photos of it a few pages back, the first thing I thought was that it would look great on a vintage black/brown leather strap.
Nice work.


----------



## smartcar8

Scba dude with plain bezel, paddle hands and signed crown. I like the way the bezel reveals more of the case than the larger bezels.










kopos said:


> View attachment 15720903





kopos said:


> View attachment 15720903


I think this style hands look great on Vostoks and the orange bezel really works!


----------



## smartcar8

kopos said:


> View attachment 15720587


Very cool look- where did you find the dial?


----------



## kopos

smartcar8 said:


> Very cool look- where did you find the dial?


Тhanks. It's handmade,there is no such for sale.


----------



## kopos




----------



## kopos




----------



## kopos




----------



## kopos

smartcar8 said:


> I think this style hands look great on Vostoks and the orange bezel really works!


Thanks . Your mod is also interesting.


----------



## kopos

It's time for watch cleaning.....


----------



## marctibu

My last mod is Black & Yellow, have a great Sunday.










Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kopos




----------



## kopos

С. Щербань Титан


----------



## Micindev

kopos said:


> С. Щербань Титан
> View attachment 15725244
> View attachment 15725245


that looks sick! where did you get that dial?


----------



## Miguel Fazendas

With a tachymeter bezel insert, a focus on the seconds hand and kind of a "speedometer" theme to it, this one is maybe more of a driving watch.


----------



## smartcar8

Orange bezel insert ties in with orange second hand and black/orange nato


----------



## smartcar8

Miguel Fazendas said:


> With a tachymeter bezel insert, a focus on the seconds hand and kind of a "speedometer" theme to it, this one is maybe more of a driving watch.


Cool insert! where did you source it? thanks


----------



## Miguel Fazendas

smartcar8 said:


> Cool insert! where did you source it? thanks


From eBay (sale4you1)


----------



## Victorv

DocTone said:


> to fit a seiko hour hand (second hand didn't work anyway) for vostok
> is not a real secret: use a "stiftenklöbchen" (sorry I don't know the englich word )
> and squezze the base of hand step by step by turning the hand .(do it carefuly and not by heavy force)
> View attachment 15720356
> .
> (treatment for Mod shown below... after every step of squeezing re-check the fitment
> on stem of movement)
> 
> Yes, seiko hands are more expensive, nevertheless mostly the quality of painting or polishing and treatment , also lumen (depends on supplier) is some class better than vostoks. Personal taste. For more expensive Mods I prefer the seiko's.
> 
> For us in germany it is a benefit to buy at vostok-watches because the shipping is supported by netherland postal service. Customs issue are less complicate. Also this gives a high confidence and trustful forecast when parts are arriving. Furthermore If something went wrong Peter is always an integer partner.
> 
> Anyway. It's a weighting by anybody's taste what's prefered, service/part quality/ claim handling/ shipment... or cheaper prices with less benefits on other side.
> 
> Getting warm here in germany ..
> 
> looking for the right strap....maybe an old vintage leather should be better ?
> 
> View attachment 15720373


Hello Doc, how are you?

Nice explanation on how to resize Seiko hands to fit Vostok movements. Do yo know if this tool can resize the second hand too? and what about minute hand?

Have a nice day bro


----------



## Victorv

kopos said:


> The cheapest manufacturer and dealer of this Hends for Vostok model is Mr. Ken Cua from Singapore - Raffles Time....
> because we are here, to share informations and not only to show our Watches .
> 
> The idea is for people with dexterity, skills and appropriate tools. Vostok 24 - The German sells this set of hands for € 10 + € 4 for the third hends + € 7 for delivery, which is $ 25.5. I buy the same set from China for $ 2.5 - with delivery - 8 to1 ratio . I buy 8 different models and the money I save I buy other parts .
> I hope no one believes that the hands of the Vostok 24 are made in Germany


Hello Kopos, how are you?

Can you explain your method to resize Seiko hands for Vostok movements? and what tools do you use?

Many thanks in advance


----------



## DocTone

Victorv said:


> Hello Doc, how are you?
> 
> Nice explanation on how to resize Seiko hands to fit Vostok movements. Do yo know if this tool can resize the second hand too? and what about minute hand?
> 
> Have a nice day bro


Minute hand is fitting , no change needed
Second hand .. too tiny to adjust In the Right way


----------



## kopos

Victorv,
I'm fine thanks. I put mini bushings made of copper foil - 0.03 / 0.05 in the holes of the hands.


----------



## kurtvw4

My first mod attempt at installing a new handset (ordered from raffles-time). Not so sure if I like it... The bright white hands seem to clash with the silver indices compared the old handset. It's certainly way more legible tho









Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## smartcar8

kurtvw4 said:


> My first mod attempt at installing a new handset (ordered from raffles-time). Not so sure if I like it... The bright white hands seem to clash with the silver indices compared the old handset. It's certainly way more legible tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Nice job. I like the shape of the hands but I agree they are too white. Would be better if they had some edge definition.


----------



## Victorv

DocTone said:


> Minute hand is fitting , no change needed
> Second hand .. too tiny to adjust In the Right way


Many many thanks comrade, so i'm going to order one tool like yours and give it a try

I will post some photos here when i have all parts


----------



## Victorv

kopos said:


> Victorv,
> I'm fine thanks. I put mini bushings made of copper foil - 0.03 / 0.05 in the holes of the hands.


Woow that sounds very interesting, especially for second hand. Do you know where can i find this so tinny copper foil?


----------



## kopos

Victorv said:


> Many many thanks comrade, so i'm going to order one tool like yours and give it a try
> 
> I will post some photos here when i have all parts


Try on an old broken mechanism, without a dial. This will give you experience


----------



## kurtvw4

kurtvw4 said:


> My first mod attempt at installing a new handset (ordered from raffles-time). Not so sure if I like it... The bright white hands seem to clash with the silver indices compared the old handset. It's certainly way more legible tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Changed back to the stock handset but kept the longer seconds hand. I think it looks better this way









Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rimmed762

Amphibia stock hands are actually quite stylish and nicely proportioned to dial. 👍


----------



## DocTone

kurtvw4 said:


> Changed back to the stock handset but kept the longer seconds hand. I think it looks better this way
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Nice modding ..and development 👍 ..( which is mostly the way during the modding procedure). 
IMHO the white ones were not so bad.. sometimes only the combination makes the different ..
( picture from earlier days ...)


----------



## Victorv

kopos said:


> Try on an old broken mechanism, without a dial. This will give you experience


Hello Kopos , do you mean try to resize hands on a old broken watch?

Do you think this cooper foil can be good for resizing seiko second hands to vostok?

Vamos a ahorrar juntos en AliExpress con cupones de nuevo usuario.
¡Toma € 1,69 en cupones!








1.5US $ |1PC 0.05/0.1/0.2/0.3X10/20/30/40/50X1000 Thickness 99.9% Pure Copper Cu Metal Sheet Foil Plate|Tool Parts| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## mconlonx

Sold off my first mod, a 211 de-chrome project, so it was time for another one...

811 case, dechromed, with hand-shaped bezel. Vostok gilt dauphine hands. Komandirskie dial.




























Loving the way this turned out. Hands were ordered in error, thinking they were silver, but are a perfect match for the brass case.

Bezel was dechromed and then shaped on a grinder, then sandpaper, then steel wool, then polish cloth. I'm impatient, there are still tool marks in it - I showed it to my partner and she says, "probably you need a polishing wheel, huh?" Yes. Yes I do...


----------



## kopos




----------



## smartcar8

kopos said:


> View attachment 15729550


Nice strap - where did you find it? thanks


----------



## kopos




----------



## kopos

smartcar8 said:


> Nice strap - where did you find it? thanks


I don't remember, it was bought a long time ago


----------



## mconlonx

Another day, another mod.
960 case with strap adapters.
2414 movement and flatter case back.
Komandirskie dial, and Vostok handset.


----------



## kopos




----------



## marctibu

Have a great night.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

mconlonx said:


> Bezel was dechromed and then shaped on a grinder, then sandpaper, then steel wool, then polish cloth. I'm impatient, there are still tool marks on it ....


.
This is fantastic.
Very classy. I have made this the wallpaper of this week for my PC (as I often do with many of the photos of the great mods in this forum).

I assume the bezel is the usual one that comes with all 811 cases? The 'ashtray' bezel as we call it.

Until you get a buffer / polisher such as a bench grinder with buffing wheels, you could chuck it in a drill to spin it then press sandpaper against it to remove the tool marks. Use a sanding drum that is close to the ID of the bezel and slip the bezel onto it then tighten the drum. A hole saw can also be used. Use an O Ring or layers of electrical tape if the bezel is too loose on the drum or hole saw.


----------



## mconlonx

Matt_Bored_O said:


> .
> This is fantastic.
> Very classy. I have made this the wallpaper of this week for my PC (as I often do with many of the photos of the great mods in this forum).
> 
> I assume the bezel is the usual one that comes with all 811 cases? The 'ashtray' bezel as we call it.
> 
> Until you get a buffer / polisher such as a bench grinder with buffing wheels, you could chuck it in a drill to spin it then press sandpaper against it to remove the tool marks. Use a sanding drum that is close to the ID of the bezel and slip the bezel onto it then tighten the drum. A hole saw can also be used. Use an O Ring or layers of electrical tape if the bezel is too loose on the drum or hole saw.


Thanks, yes, stock bezel which came on the 811. Ashtray is a great descriptor...

Also, thanks for the ideas about different ways to accomplish an even finish, short of a polishing wheel.


----------



## Rista

kopos said:


> С. Щербань Титан
> View attachment 15725244
> View attachment 15725245


Where are those dials from? The blue one looks really good.


----------



## Mr. Bezel

kopos said:


> Symbiosis


This is a *Vostok* modding thread or am I wrong?


----------



## mconlonx

Mr. Bezel said:


> This is a *Vostok* modding thread or am I wrong?


Says Vostok on the dial... (yes, I know that's an SKX case. )


----------



## Mr. Bezel

mconlonx said:


> Says Vostok on the dial... (yes, I know that's an SKX case. )


Aha! I understand ! Would a Timex with a Vostok bracelet also belong in this thread, after all, there is a "Vostok" on the clasp?
Please don´t misunderstand my post, this is not against you mconlonx


----------



## Rimmed762

mconlonx said:


> Says Vostok on the dial... (yes, I know that's an SKX case. )


Mechanism? Did you managed fit 2416 into SKX-case?


----------



## Mr. Bezel

I think, he simply glued a Vostok dial on a japanese movement (but maybe I´m just underestimating his dexterity, skills and appropriate tools). This has nothing to do with Vostok modding in my opinion.


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

I think some more information about the project would be helpful (and interesting for many of us), especially if (and how) he really managed to fit a Vostok movement into an SKX case.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

mconlonx said:


> Sold off my first mod, a 211 de-chrome project, so it was time for another one...
> 
> 811 case, dechromed, with hand-shaped bezel. Vostok gilt dauphine hands. Komandirskie dial.
> 
> View attachment 15728636
> 
> 
> View attachment 15728637
> 
> 
> View attachment 15728639
> 
> 
> Loving the way this turned out. Hands were ordered in error, thinking they were silver, but are a perfect match for the brass case.
> 
> Bezel was dechromed and then shaped on a grinder, then sandpaper, then steel wool, then polish cloth. I'm impatient, there are still tool marks in it - I showed it to my partner and she says, "probably you need a polishing wheel, huh?" Yes. Yes I do...


There's polishing mops that will fit to drills/grinders - or if you have the room - get a bench mounted grinder, and change the coarse wheel for a mop.


----------



## DocTone

Rimmed762 said:


> Mechanism? Did you managed fit 2416 into SKX-case?





Irreversible Mechanism said:


> I think some more information about the project would be helpful (and interesting for many of us), especially if (and how) he really managed to fit a Vostok movement into an SKX case.





Mr. Bezel said:


> I think, he simply glued a Vostok dial on a japanese movement (but maybe I´m just underestimating his dexterity, skills and appropriate tools). This has nothing to do with Vostok modding in my opinion.


There is no 2416 into the SKX..
you see it on the date window clearly.
Seiko /Vostok have differnet postion of date window.
To compensate it ..so Vostok dial date window had to cutted / extented.

Other sign that no Vostok movement is inside : Crown ..

PS: so vise versa
that's the reason why you don't see Mod's with Seiko" or Eta Date-Dial  treated in Vostok cases...> Date wheel in other position


----------



## DocTone

well..
some times ago I got this guy here..(original with Bakalit bezel, etc.) and had a lot ideas to mod..










In the end of the day... "no exitement mod"
why ? : as more I worked with it trying this and that.... I felt in love..  
other hands... relumed dial (and new hands), cleaned eyerything, movement serviced, case shaped and brushed...
Replaced the strap by a new 960 strap and brushed it. I had prefered to hold the original strap but no option to shorten it.. (it seems all old Vostok bracelets are designed for people with more 20cm wrist size...... hell...... )


----------



## Ligavesh

So the philosophical question seems to be whether that watch belongs in a Vostok modding thread or a Seiko modding thread? Btw, very nice combination of old and new, @DocTone .


----------



## Mr. Bezel

Sorry, my fault !. It wasn´t worth to talk about


----------



## Ligavesh

Mr. Bezel said:


> Sorry, my fault !. It wasn´t worth to talk about


Nah it's all fun. But tbh, I don't think we should be so strict with rules on what is allowed to be posted here and what isn't (other than spamming the topic- that would be another matter). I'd just let members appreciate (or not) the watch. I mean, if we were so strict, then I wouldn't be allowed to post here at all, as the only modding I do is change bezels, straps, and maybe sometimes complete movement from one case in another  I always tell myself - next month I'm starting practicing changing hands, then month after that aplying lume or removing chrome for a brass case... and it's always "next month"


----------



## Rimmed762

DocTone said:


> There is no 2416 into the SKX..
> you see it on the date window clearly.
> Seiko /Vostok have differnet postion of date window.
> To compensate it ..so Vostok dial date window had to cutted / extented.
> 
> Other sign that no Vostok movement is inside : Crown ..
> 
> PS: so vise versa
> that's the reason why you don't see Mod's with Seiko" or Eta Date-Dial  treated in Vostok cases...> Date wheel in other position


I should've looked at the dial with more care. Mea culpa...

I have seen ETA 2824 replaced with Vostok 2416. And there were slight machining required (movement ring and rotor) and other slighter alterations. And this was done into new case. And it kept Vostok dial. That was a great work.

EDIT: Nothing wrong with modding. Let's not be too puritan with it. With every mod there is an idea. And I think that sharing the ideas is the best thing. Second best is to admire skills of others.

EDIT2: Apparently there is a 2416 in SKX-case.


----------



## kopos

*farmer*


----------



## kopos




----------



## kopos

С. Щербан Титан


----------



## kopos

Rimmed762 said:


> Mechanism? Did you managed fit 2416 into SKX-case?


Yes


----------



## Rimmed762

Well done. May I ask about needed alterations?


----------



## DocTone

kopos said:


> Yes


Yes well done ..interesting
Maybe takes some seconds.. open the case for us.. ?
why was needed to cut the dial window then ?
How to manage Seiko crown with Vostok stem ?
..a lot of question
maybe you want share this with us ... I would appreciate ..
Also I'm excited to learn more about the brushes by using copper foil..... I see a Seiko second hand ( also minute/hour are Seikos) ... how to get this on a Vostok movement ? ..by using those brushes ?

uff maybe I have to adjust my words ... the Date window is not cutted.. I'm sorry for this.. I cannot explain.. hmmm.... something ...


----------



## Mr. Bezel

Ligavesh said:


> Nah it's all fun. But tbh, I don't think we should be so strict with rules on what is allowed to be posted here and what isn't (other than spamming the topic- that would be another matter). I'd just let members appreciate (or not) the watch. I mean, if we were so strict, then I wouldn't be allowed to post here at all, as the only modding I do is change bezels, straps, and maybe sometimes complete movement from one case in another  I always tell myself - next month I'm starting practicing changing hands, then month after that aplying lume or removing chrome for a brass case... and it's always "next month"


I do agree with you completely, but I do have a real problem with Mr. "look what I have and I can everything" (without showing any proof of course). This person has never honored a post of any other member in this thread, but takes a lot of recognition for some mysterious Modding practices which may not be realistic. This is a disrespect against the community in my opinion and no one will be pleased to be treated as a fool. But just in case that I´m wrong with my assessment, I can do appologize.


----------



## kopos

Rimmed762 said:


> Well done. May I ask about needed alterations?


Of course not


----------



## Mr. Bezel

kopos said:


> Of course not


Why am I not surprised?
Oh, by the way, what kind of datewheel should this be? certainly not a Vostok! You must be a real master ! I´m deeply impressed.








As you can see, the "9" is completely different...
And here the same dial in real:








instead of yours:


----------



## mpt

Based on komandirskie 81:

dechromed case and crown
brushed caseback
brushed hands
some old komandirskie(?) bezel, dechromed
aviator luf dial from raffles time
canvas strap from ali


----------



## Mr. Bezel

mpt said:


> Based on komandirskie 81:


Very nice and straight mod !!! 👍


----------



## mpt

Mr. Bezel said:


> Very nice and straight mod !!! 👍


Thanks.


----------



## Sayan

kopos said:


> *farmer*
> View attachment 15734060


Nice strap, where did you get it?


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Sayan said:


> Nice strap, where did you get it?


.
Isn't it annoying when folks don't say where they bought the parts?

This thread is long enough without us having to chase people around to ask them.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Matt_Bored_O said:


> .
> Isn't it annoying when folks don't say where they bought the parts?
> 
> This thread is long enough without us having to chase people around to ask them.


That, and when they don't say what's been done, so swapping between shots of various watches to spot the difference!


----------



## Mr. Bezel

Matt_Bored_O said:


> Isn't it annoying when folks don't say where they bought the parts?


You´re right ! I have to admit that in my last few posts I also refrained from listing my parts for this very reason. It's just as frustrating when you bother to write everything down with only a few others and quite a lot other people just show their stuff and that's it. I promise to reintroduce my old habit in the future.


----------



## kopos

Sayan said:


> Nice strap, where did you get it?


Don't remember, it was bought a long time ago


----------



## kopos




----------



## DocTone

kopos said:


> Don't remember, it was bought a long time ago


standard answer
- seeing the requests to you - no question was answered..
Shame ( photoshopped Date window )


----------



## Mr. Bezel

The mysterious David Copperfoil keeps his tricks for his own.
(Sorry, maybe to much and not really funny, because there is nothing to laugh about anyway, but still my opinion!)


----------



## watchviking

Hey guys! Here is my «Panephibia» that i got 4 days ago. Bought from vostokinc. I am a very «tinkery» person who loves to make stuff mine. I also love to have something that has loads of patina, but not the patience to let it come naturaly. So yeah, here it is after 4 days...







Before

And after 








I i bronze plated the case/crown and did a combination of egg/sulfur and amonia vapor patina on the bronze. I also got an extra bezel that i stripped of the paint in the markers, did the same patina treatment and (poorly) filled the markers with lume. Gotta learn to do this step a little better. But overall it fits with the look. Lastly i put it on a navy canvas strap. Love it. It is 4 days old, but looks like it has had a long life. (And love the bronze. A good option when the «real» bronze amphibia costs 8 times what i payed for it and is hard to find)
















Cheers !


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

watchviking said:


> Hey guys! Here is my «Panephibia» that i got 4 days ago. Bought from vostokinc. I am a very «tinkery» person who loves to make stuff mine. I also love to have something that has loads of patina, but not the patience to let it come naturaly. So yeah, here it is after 4 days...
> View attachment 15735480
> 
> Before
> 
> And after
> View attachment 15735481
> 
> I i bronze plated the case/crown and did a combination of egg/sulfur and amonia vapor patina on the bronze. I also got an extra bezel that i stripped of the paint in the markers, did the same patina treatment and (poorly) filled the markers with lume. Gotta learn to do this step a little better. But overall it fits with the look. Lastly i put it on a navy canvas strap. Love it. It is 4 days old, but looks like it has had a long life. (And love the bronze. A good option when the «real» bronze amphibia costs 8 times what i payed for it and is hard to find)
> View attachment 15735483
> 
> View attachment 15735484
> 
> Cheers !


Doing the bezel markers is a slow job, done one of mine using a cocktail stick, and a couple of attempts - found it best to 'overfill', then cut back using a scalpel to the level of the metal of the bezel.


----------



## Mr. Bezel

watchviking said:


> And after


Wow !!! 👍👍👍


----------



## watchviking

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Doing the bezel markers is a slow job, done one of mine using a cocktail stick, and a couple of attempts - found it best to 'overfill', then cut back using a scalpel to the level of the metal of the bezel.


Thanks for the pointer! I will try this the next time. The thing i need to sort is what to use as a binder. This was the second atempt. First i tried 5 min epoxy, thinking i needed something that could stand the wear. But it did not harden enough because of the lume pigment. This try was acrylic hobby varnish, but it seems porous and «brittle». Maybe «normal» epoxy or uv hardening glue?


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

watchviking said:


> Thanks for the pointer! I will try this the next time. The thing i need to sort is what to use as a binder. This was the second atempt. First i tried 5 min epoxy, thinking i needed something that could stand the wear. But it did not harden enough because of the lume pigment. This try was acrylic hobby varnish, but it seems porous and «brittle». Maybe «normal» epoxy or uv hardening glue?


Not sure what to suggest, as I went the 'cheap' method and used 'glow in the dark' nail varnish  🙃 🤫
I cut it back just as it was firming up, before it had hardened completely, otherwise it chipped (as I said, took a few attempts)


----------



## watchviking

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Not sure what to suggest, as I went the 'cheap' method and used 'glow in the dark' nail varnish  🙃 🤫
> I cut it back just as it was firming up, before it had hardened completely, otherwise it chipped (as I said, took a few attempts)


Ah, good call. Well that is not that bad of a suggestion. Mix the lumepigment with nailpolish 🤔 I love the lumeshot tho 🥰


----------



## jimzilla

It is a shame when fellow comrades withhold information or are secretive, as far as i am concerned we are a family sharing a common interest and goals here in the f-10, it is distasteful when members act selfishly and are subversive. I do not have a lot of respect for someone of that character.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

watchviking said:


> Ah, good call. Well that is not that bad of a suggestion. Mix the lumepigment with nailpolish 🤔 I love the lumeshot tho 🥰
> View attachment 15735603


This is the bezel, both the red and blue are supposed to glow but to be honest, they're not much better than the 30 odd year old original lume


----------



## marctibu

Have a great weekend.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

DocTone said:


> ..... no question was answered..
> Shame ( photoshopped Date window )





Mr. Bezel said:


> The mysterious David Copperfoil keeps his tricks for his own.


.
My question is: If I buy more than two do I get a discount?

edit: my point is this: it is common for evasive or rude posters to be sellers in the disguise of a regular fellow forum member. Such folks are annoying and not in the spirit of fellowship.


----------



## Rimmed762

No one has an obligation to reveal anything. How is something made, where the parts are from for example. But I think it is polite and that is what I try to be. This is a hobby, not a business.

And if someone wants to keep the secrecy over installment process of way higher movement to another case. That is his privilege but then there (IMHO) will always be a doubt.


----------



## Mr. Bezel

Rimmed762 said:


> No one has an obligation to reveal anything.


This is absolutely right, but the sense of a community like this one, is to share experience and to learn from each other. This is not a show-off catwalk or should I say, it shouldn´t be one. In this particular case I think, we do have more than only to doubt about a "masterpiece" like the Seiko-Vostok. He may have the right to keep his secrets, but he has no right to treat us as fools.


----------



## smartcar8

Simple mod - received a Radio Room on a silver bracelet with stock bezel. Swapped the bracelet for a black leather with white stiching and a Meranom black bezel. Next I might try some different hands although I do like the stock hands on this particular dial.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Rimmed762 said:


> No one has an obligation to reveal anything. How is something made, where the parts are from for example. But I think it is polite and that is what I try to be. This is a hobby, not a business.
> 
> And if someone wants to keep the secrecy over installment process of way higher movement to another case. That is his privilege but then there (IMHO) will always be a doubt.


For me, if someone has done a mod, perhaps I like one or more of the parts used, it's nice to read where the parts came from, rather than put up the question, (possibly a few days later if I didn't see it on the day it was posted) then go back and forth getting details.
True, there's no reason to give out info, but to me, it's just polite, and if it is involved or complicated, then possibly a dedicated thread on the build.


----------



## smartcar8

SuffolkGerryW said:


> For me, if someone has done a mod, perhaps I like one or more of the parts used, it's nice to read where the parts came from, rather than put up the question, (possibly a few days later if I didn't see it on the day it was posted) then go back and forth getting details.
> True, there's no reason to give out info, but to me, it's just polite, and if it is involved or complicated, then possibly a dedicated thread on the build.


I would really like it if it became customary for a poster to include where his/her mod parts were sourced. So often I see a bezel, or hands or strap and would love to know the source. I'm not a purist and not bothered if a watch that appears on this forum has elements other than Vostok - as long as there is some component that suits the forum. It's interesting to see how Vostok parts can be integrated with other brands.


----------



## bruy

$10 Komandirskie + $6 dial I bought on eBay. Removed the bezel because I was going for that "Apocalypse Now" look.


----------



## jimzilla

Matt_Bored_O said:


> .
> My question is: If I buy more than two do I get a discount?
> 
> edit: my point is this: it is common for evasive or rude posters to be sellers in the disguise of a regular fellow forum member. Such folks are annoying and not in the spirit of fellowship.


You know Matt I was thinking the same thing, Maybe he is going to try and sell those dial faces he showed us?
Regardless of that, It is just plain RUDE to be the new guy and act like this..... 
Strange though, I haven't seen him today.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

jimzilla said:


> You know Matt I was thinking the same thing, Maybe he is going to try and sell those dial faces he showed us?
> Regardless of that, It is just plain RUDE to be the new guy and act like this.....
> Strange though, I haven't seen him today.


Probably off on another forum saying that we're unfriendly and are a bunch of people who want to know 'trade secrets' of how they do things


----------



## Ligavesh

Yeah, he's either autistic or a seller.


----------



## Mr. Bezel

smartcar8 said:


> Simple mod - received a Radio Room


Yes, I do agree ! I like this dial very much as well and therefore here is mine again:
(Forgive me for imitating your post, but I found it inspiring and because of the historical background, perfectly appropiate)



















I´ve got this Watch from a dear fellow from another forum and I only added the Bezel and a new Strap.
The original hands do fit indeed very well, but fortunately the second hand was allready changed for a lollypop-mercedes from "one second closer" I presume.
The original second hand from Vostok is ridiculous to short and looks like a misused spare part from a child´s watch. So I was very happy, that "Vostok-Watches24" presented a couple of weeks ago, a long version (in many colours too ! ) which gave me the opportunity to change all my "old" second hands into a correct size. 
Strap: "sectime" (eBay)
Bezel: T2-6 from "Komandirskie.com"
Model ship: Titanic No.1916 from "COBI" 😄


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Mr. Bezel said:


> Yes, I do agree ! I like this dial very much as well and therefore here is mine again:
> (Forgive me for imitating your post, but I found it inspiring and because of the historical background, perfectly appropiate)
> 
> View attachment 15737299
> 
> 
> View attachment 15737302
> 
> 
> I´ve got this Watch from a dear fellow from another forum and I only added the Bezel and a new Strap.
> The original hands do fit indeed very well, but fortunately the second hand was allready changed for a lollypop-mercedes from "one second closer" I presume.
> The original second hand from Vostok is ridiculous to short and looks like a misused spare part from a child´s watch. So I was very happy, that "Vostok-Watches24" presented a couple of weeks ago, a long version (in many colours too ! ) which gave me the opportunity to change all my "old" second hands into a correct size.
> Strap: "sectime" (eBay)
> Bezel: T2-6 from "Komandirskie.com"
> Model ship: Titanic No.1916 from "COBI" 😄


Wondered what scale the model was


----------



## Mr. Bezel

its like this:








And yes, it has something to do with Vostok modding, because there is a 2416 movement inside, but I don´t tell you how I did it!


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

There is definitely a 2416 inside this one. Inspired by a mod done by a fellow member either in WUS or in the German forum (I don't really remember).
"Planet Vostok Silver Surfer"
















My beloved 710 Amphibia brushed, a 849 dial from vostok-watches24, bezel from Arkustime, skeleton Komandirskie standard and komandirskie.com arrow hands and a second hand from OSC (this movement is the first on which this particular hand fitted properly). Strap (as almost always) from CNS.
Be extra careful if you are using the 849 dial. It is coated with a very thin layer of clear matte lacquer which is extremely sensitive to scratches. I destroyed the first one...


----------



## jimzilla

I did a radio room recently as well, Old school case and Favinov dial and hand set in blue lume, $2 band. Nothing fancy just a basic mod except for the fact it is powered by a SKX movement......


----------



## Mr. Bezel

It is a dial with its own and unique beauty in all versions...








Watch: originally Amphibia 110750 "Vostok-Watches24"
Case: 090 polished "Vostok-Watches24"
Bezel: AM-Diver (too expensive in my opinon)
Strap: "sasstra" (eBay)


----------



## mpt

Worn quite a lot before it achieved its current state:



















Based on amphibia 420059:

bezel from komandirskie 43, dechromed brass
"sterile" dial from aliexpress
removed date wheel
stainless steel crown from meranom
brushed case
removed rotor
flat case back from meranom (brushed to remove markings)
hermond silicone strap (added holes cut outs and buckle brushing)


----------



## Mr. Bezel

mpt said:


> Worn quite a lot before it achieved its current state:


Well done indeed, *this* is real modding !!!


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

mpt said:


> Worn quite a lot before it achieved its current state:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on amphibia 420059:
> 
> bezel from komandirskie 43, dechromed brass
> "sterile" dial from aliexpress
> removed date wheel
> stainless steel crown from meranom
> brushed case
> removed rotor
> flat case back from meranom (brushed to remove markings)
> hermond silicone strap (added holes cut outs and buckle brushing)


Certainly sterile!


----------



## Rimmed762

Mr. Bezel said:


> This is absolutely right, but the sense of a community like this one, is to share experience and to learn from each other. This is not a show-off catwalk or should I say, it shouldn´t be one. In this particular case I think, we do have more than only to doubt about a "masterpiece" like the Seiko-Vostok. He may have the right to keep his secrets, but he has no right to treat us as fools.





SuffolkGerryW said:


> For me, if someone has done a mod, perhaps I like one or more of the parts used, it's nice to read where the parts came from, rather than put up the question, (possibly a few days later if I didn't see it on the day it was posted) then go back and forth getting details.
> True, there's no reason to give out info, but to me, it's just polite, and if it is involved or complicated, then possibly a dedicated thread on the build.


I agree with both of you. I hope that all of us will be polite in future.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

mpt said:


> Worn quite a lot before it achieved its current state:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on amphibia 420059:
> 
> "sterile" dial from aliexpress
> flat case back from meranom (brushed to remove markings)


.
Very professional work.
That is one of the most beautiful green dials I have seen put into a Vostok. Such a rich tone of green.

I never thought of brushing a case back. Although it is good to always see the name Amphibia on the back, I must admit that your case back gives such an excellent and clean appearance. I will do the same today to one of my own. Thank you for the idea.

I have to ask you though: Is this really a Vostok ? I don't see it written anywhere....
_If I buy two, do I get a discount _??

- haha!
Seriously though, thank you for your excellent and helpful contribution to this forum,
Matt
.


----------



## mpt

Mr. Bezel said:


> Well done indeed, *this* is real modding !!!


Thanks.



SuffolkGerryW said:


> Certainly sterile!


Thanks.



Matt_Bored_O said:


> .
> Very professional work.
> That is one of the most beautiful green dials I have seen put into a Vostok. Such a rich tone of green.
> 
> I never thought of brushing a case back. Although it is good to always see the name Amphibia on the back, I must admit that your case back gives such an excellent and clean appearance. I will do the same today to one of my own. Thank you for the idea.
> 
> I have to ask you though: Is this really a Vostok ? I don't see it written anywhere....
> _If I buy two, do I get a discount _??
> 
> - haha!
> Seriously though, thank you for your excellent and helpful contribution to this forum,
> Matt
> .


Thanks and you're welcome. The caseback idea I got from meranom - from time to time they have available clean casebacks for automatic, like this one:









I got a lot from this thread - just giving some of it back with my 2 cents added


----------



## gak

Not a mod but temporary change. Rotor on this came off on its own so I took it out and just tried with this thinner caseback from Meranom (two notches there so ok for amphibia). Caseback ring also closed not too firm yet. I need to check if taking off autowind bridge is really needed or is just a extra clean measure. Dont want to push stuff tighter before knowing there is enough clearance with just the rotor off?


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989

Ingredients:
case and hands: 020
dial: raffles-time
bezel: filed down K35
movement: 2416
Case back: Komandirskie
leather strap: Parnis
buckle: Fossil
hand: mine


----------



## smartcar8

A simple mod - added a Meranom teal bezel and blue second hand. Wanted to change it up but didn't want to move too far away from the feel of the original.


----------



## Kotsov

gak said:


> Not a mod but temporary change. Rotor on this came off on its own so I took it out and just tried with this thinner caseback from Meranom (two notches there so ok for amphibia). Caseback ring also closed not too firm yet. I need to check if taking off autowind bridge is really needed or is just a extra clean measure. Dont want to push stuff tighter before knowing there is enough clearance with just the rotor off?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can use a thin layer of rodico or tape and ink on the caseback to check clearance.


----------



## marctibu

Have a great Tuesday.
Vostok-watches24 sunburst dial.
Roytone hands.
Pattini strap.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Bezel

marctibu said:


> Have a great Tuesday.
> Vostok-watches24 sunburst dial.
> Roytone hands.
> Pattini strap.


Your creations are always a pleasure and a inspiration for me !.


----------



## marctibu

Mr. Bezel said:


> Your creations are always a pleasure and a inspiration for me !.


Thank you, the pleasure is mine

Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Bezel

smartcar8 said:


> A simple mod


I never realized, that the teal bezel will match so good to the "Zissou" dial. Very nice idea !!! meranom once had a "Zissou" caseback, but it seemed to be only printed or perhaps coated.


----------



## gak

Kotsov said:


> You can use a thin layer of rodico or tape and ink on the caseback to check clearance.


Thanks for the idea 💡. Will do and be ready to remove the bridge if it doesn't have clearance.


----------



## smartcar8

Mr. Bezel said:


> I never realized, that the teal bezel will match so good to the "Zissou" dial. Very nice idea !!! meranom once had a "Zissou" caseback, but it seemed to be only printed or perhaps coated.


Thanks - I was surprised as well how nicely the teal bezel matched the ships wheel/compas on the dial. I have the the Bill Murray case-back from Meranom. The text is engraved but the face is some kind of printing or application (quick photo attached). Hope it wears OK!


----------



## Mr. Bezel

smartcar8 said:


> I have the the Bill Murray case-back from Meranom.


Thank you very much for the picture ! As I supposed, it is a print, which is not a problem at all (I just missed some kind of discription from meranom). By the way, the Movie is also fantastic!.


----------



## BNR

Bezel mod. I took the stock stainless bezel and ground it down smooth. Then made it smaller by removing the outer coin edge. The challenge for me was to match the pebble finish on the case. I accomplished it by using heavy pressure on a 6" wire wheel. It matches perfectly.


----------



## marctibu

BNR said:


> Bezel mod. I took the stock stainless bezel and ground it down smooth. Then made it smaller by removing the outer coin edge. The challenge for me was to match the pebble finish on the case. I accomplished it by using heavy pressure on a 6" wire wheel. It matches perfectly.
> View attachment 15742264
> View attachment 15742265
> View attachment 15742266


Great job 

Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## smartcar8

BNR said:


> Bezel mod. I took the stock stainless bezel and ground it down smooth. Then made it smaller by removing the outer coin edge. The challenge for me was to match the pebble finish on the case. I accomplished it by using heavy pressure on a 6" wire wheel. It matches perfectly.
> View attachment 15742264
> View attachment 15742265
> View attachment 15742266


That's fine work!


----------



## BNR

My other hobby is knife making so I already have the tools. I did the bezel on a 2x72 grinder and finished it on a big wire wheel. 😎


----------



## Mr. Bezel

BNR said:


> Bezel mod.


Impressive ! The finish matches really perfect as you have already written, but it is the precision I do especially admire !


----------



## chris902

Thoughts in which of these two bezels to go with on this 420 SE? Probably will be worn mostly on a black tropic strap. (Bezels in photos aren't installed, just sitting on top of stock bezel)


----------



## smartcar8

chris902 said:


> Thoughts in which of these two bezels to go with on this 420 SE? Probably will be worn mostly on a black tropic strap. (Bezels in photos aren't installed, just sitting on top of stock bezel)
> 
> View attachment 15745371
> 
> 
> View attachment 15745370


My vote goes for the black. The blue feels too busy against the brightness of the dial.


----------



## Mr. Bezel

chris902 said:


> Thoughts in which of these two bezels to go


I do agree with "smartcar8", the black bezel is the better choice.


----------



## Victorv

Hello guys, someone can explain how to remove old lume from hands and dial?

With a sharp knife for the hands? How can i clean the overflow?

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Mr. Bezel

Victorv said:


> With a sharp knife for the hands? How can i clean the overflow?


Most people I know, use a scalpel to remove the old lume.
1. Overflow on the hands: Clean it up completely and try again
2. Overflow on the dial: Is something you have to avoid under all circumstances, because otherwise your dial is ruined for ever!
I tried it once, but lets better not talk about it ...


----------



## gak

chris902 said:


> Thoughts in which of these two bezels to go with on this 420 SE? Probably will be worn mostly on a black tropic strap. (Bezels in photos aren't installed, just sitting on top of stock bezel)
> 
> View attachment 15745371
> 
> 
> View attachment 15745370


that black is my current favorite on its own but still the blue combo looks much better and gives more classic look


----------



## smartcar8

Trying out a brass bezel with my modded Vostok. I sanded off the chrome on the bezel to reveal the brass. Favinov hands. Not sure the polished steel case and the bezel go together?


----------



## Mr. Bezel

smartcar8 said:


> I sanded off the chrome


I like this combination, it has a nice contrast and when the brass gets its patina it will own this typical charme.
P.S.
Dechroming with Hydrochloric acid is also a very good method.


----------



## Victorv

Mr. Bezel said:


> Most people I know, use a scalpel to remove the old lume.
> 1. Overflow on the hands: Clean it up completely and try again
> 2. Overflow on the dial: Is something you have to avoid under all circumstances, because otherwise your dial is ruined for ever!
> I tried it once, but lets better not talk about it ...


Many thanks comrade. I think a scalpel is an execelent choice, i have one, so i'm going to try it.

Also, do you think with the scalpel i can remove all the lume (backside of the hand)?

I will take your advice on overflow on the dial

Many thanks


----------



## jimzilla

Revamped a 3 year old Mod of mine, when I did this one I was not using the techniques and procedures I am now so I brought it up to my current methods.

Favinov Hand Set and Dial Face
Vostok Small Case Back
L.C.B.I. Bezel Insert
Bezel, Don't Remember
Steel Movement Ring
DeBeer 22MM Strap


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

smartcar8 said:


> Trying out a brass bezel with my modded Vostok......
> *Not sure the polished steel case and the bezel go together*?
> View attachment 15745787


.
I like it.
I think dark dials and dark straps are best to tie together a chrome case and a brass bezel.
Wise choice of parts.


----------



## smartcar8

For some time I've had an orange bezel and a nato strap matched with this metallic dial - so I decided to change it up by swapping the bezel for a black one from One Second Closer and a rally strap from Aliexpress.


----------



## chris902

I went with the blue Baikal bezel from meranom on the 420. I put on the black PVD one (also meranom) on and it looks good (particularly the lume) but gives it surprisingly understated and tool watch look. The Baikal is definitely weird and fun which is something a bit lacking in my other watches. I am sure I'll swap it back to black at some point but I am digging this for now.


----------



## Mr. Bezel

Victorv said:


> Also, do you think with the scalpel i can remove all the lume (backside of the hand)?


I scratched it simply off, because 
1. it is the backside and you dont´t see it anyway
2. it will be covered with the new lume after all
I also used this tool as well, to remove the old lume dots on the dial:







This is an old medical needle, which I bought on a flea market many years ago. It has a very sharp tip and it worked very well, to remove this nasty little things. The scalpel above, is shown to give you a imagination of the size of this needle. (Do you know now, why some people do have a injection phobia ?)
This is the tip I mentioned, that is very useful for working in very small areas.







And last, but not least, the most important tool, is a steady hand !


----------



## mpt

The "moon":



















Based on komandirskie 81:

dechromed case and crown
full lume "moon" dial from vostokmod
black komandirskie hands from meranom
stainless steel clean bezel from meranom, brass coated
clean komandirskie caseback from ebay
canvas strap + brass buckle from aliexpress

Wish I had solid brass clean bezel.


----------



## Mr. Bezel

mpt said:


> The "moon":


Wonderful !!. 👍 👍 👍 
*Nightshot please !*


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

smartcar8 said:


> For some time I've had an orange bezel and a nato strap matched with this metallic dial - so I decided to change it up by swapping the bezel for a black one from One Second Closer and a rally strap from Aliexpress.


So it was you from whom I had the inspiration for my silver/orange mod! Thanks, mate!
But I really like your new black bezel/brown leather combination, too!


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

smartcar8 said:


> Trying out a brass bezel with my modded Vostok. I sanded off the chrome on the bezel to reveal the brass. Favinov hands. Not sure the polished steel case and the bezel go together?


I'd prefer a brass bezel on a brass case but I agree with Mr. Bezel that the look will vastly improve when the bezel gets darker from oxidation. The combo of dial and hands is perfect anyway. Would look good with an orange Seamaster PO bezel as well.


----------



## Mr. Bezel

"Thanks" to the corona lockdown, I do have plenty of time for my hobby at the moment and also the opportunity, to catch up with the missing details about my mods, which I had failed to mention in a few of my last posts.







Watch: originally Komandirskie 280681 "Komandirskie.com"
Bezel: T1-4 "Komandirskie.com"
Second hand: "raffles-time" (eBay)
Hand set: Telum "bandukh" (eBay)
Strap: "sasstra" (eBay)







Watch: originally 420289 Amphibia "Vostok-Watches24"
Dial: No. 660.1 Scuba-Dude "Vostok-Watches24"
Bezel: "Meranom"
Hand set: Telum "bandukh" (eBay)
Second hand: "favinov" (eBay)
Strap: "sectime" (eBay)







Watch: originally Komandirskie 280937 "Vostok-Watches24"
Dial: No. 474 "Vostok-Watches24"
Strap: Nato 20mm grey / orange "Vostok-Watches24"
Date wheel: "Vostok-Watches24"
Hands: "raffles-time" (eBay)
Bezel: "arkustime" (eBay)


----------



## DocTone

Victorv said:


> Hello guys, someone can explain how to remove old lume from hands and dial?
> 
> With a sharp knife for the hands? How can i clean the overflow?
> 
> Many thanks in advance


nothing to add of Mr. Bezel comment.
I do it with the hands in another way : 
.. prepare a small glass (which can be closed) with acetone..
then dive / lay the hands in there .. the lumen is dissolved by the acetone..


----------



## mpt

Mr. Bezel said:


> Wonderful !!. 👍 👍 👍
> *Nightshot please !*












After a few minutes in the sun a little bit of shadow is everything it needs to shine


----------



## Mr. Bezel

mpt said:


> After a few minutes in the sun a little bit of shadow is everything it needs to shine


Thank you very much ! Damn, I like it !!!!


----------



## Victorv

Mr. Bezel said:


> I scratched it simply off, because
> 1. it is the backside and you dont´t see it anyway
> 2. it will be covered with the new lume after all
> I also used this tool as well, to remove the old lume dots on the dial:
> View attachment 15746978
> 
> This is an old medical needle, which I bought on a flea market many years ago. It has a very sharp tip and it worked very well, to remove this nasty little things. The scalpel above, is shown to give you a imagination of the size of this needle. (Do you know now, why some people do have a injection phobia ?)
> This is the tip I mentioned, that is very useful for working in very small areas.
> View attachment 15746991
> 
> And last, but not least, the most important tool, is a steady hand !


Wooow many many thanks for all your help comrade.

That needle looks very scary  will look for something like that for small areas

My objective is to take off all the lume on a new hand set and dial. And then make patina lume and relume all.

For patina i think i'm going to mix the lume with a bit of makeup

Will show the results if all goes well


----------



## Victorv

DocTone said:


> nothing to add of Mr. Bezel comment.
> I do it with the hands in another way :
> .. prepare a small glass (which can be closed) with acetone..
> then dive / lay the hands in there .. the lumen is dissolved by the acetone..


That sounds great because i'm planing on painting the hands too.

The acetone will disolve the lume and the paint right?


----------



## stevarad

very small mod, but so different watch after new bezel and strap for this little komandirskie.


----------



## DocTone

Victorv said:


> That sounds great because i'm planing on painting the hands too.
> 
> The acetone will disolve the lume and the paint right?


Yes of course 👍


----------



## Wimads

stevarad said:


> very small mod, but so different watch after new bezel and strap for this little komandirskie.


Fantastic combo! Wish there was a 12h version of this bezel, would order one in a heartbeat.


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Some weeks ago we had a coupe of beautiful sailboat mods here in this thread - so I finally finished mine, too. Almost all parts are from the original 710615, I just did some brushing on case & bezel and some repainting (hands, sealing ring, bezel). Stainless steel crown from Meranom, second hand from Peter (vostok-watches24) and strap from CNS.


----------



## jimzilla

looks clean and well balanced......


----------



## Mr. Bezel

Irreversible Mechanism said:


> Some weeks ago we had a coupe of beautiful sailboat mods here


The colours do match perfectly !!!


----------



## Miguel Fazendas

Irreversible Mechanism said:


> Some weeks ago we had a coupe of beautiful sailboat mods here in this thread - so I finally finished mine, too. Almost all parts are from the original 710615, I just did some brushing on case & bezel and some repainting (hands, sealing ring, bezel). Stainless steel crown from Meranom, second hand from Peter (vostok-watches24) and strap from CNS.
> View attachment 15750211
> 
> View attachment 15750212


Beautiful! What technique did you use to paint the crystal tension ring? Spray can paint?


----------



## kopos




----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Miguel Fazendas said:


> Beautiful! What technique did you use to paint the crystal tension ring? Spray can paint?


Thanks! I used an orange permanent marker pen (Edding 3000). The paint dries very fast so you have to be quick in order to get a smooth surface. Painted on polished metal it has a metallic-style effect.


----------



## Miguel Fazendas

Irreversible Mechanism said:


> Thanks! I used an orange permanent marker pen (Edding 3000). The paint dries very fast so you have to be quick in order to get a smooth surface. Painted on polished metal it has a metallic-style effect.


Brilliant!  Thanks


----------



## Victorv

Irreversible Mechanism said:


> Thanks! I used an orange permanent marker pen (Edding 3000). The paint dries very fast so you have to be quick in order to get a smooth surface. Painted on polished metal it has a metallic-style effect.


Hello comrade

Did you dissassembled the tension ring to paint it? Or just painted assembled on the crystal??


----------



## Mr. Bezel

Victorv said:


> Did you dissassembled the tension ring to paint it?


As I know, you need to remove the tension ring and make sure that you do not also paint the outside of it, because this small difference, caused by the color, will be responsible for the fact, that the tension ring can no longer fit properly.


----------



## gak

gak said:


> Thanks for the idea . Will do and be ready to remove the bridge if it doesn't have clearance.


Thanks for the hint @Kotsov ;; confirmed that removing bridge is not necessary and there is enough clearance to use thinner caseback with rotor of 2416 removed.

First try for reference 









halved the rodico and made it thinner










pressed it bit more and checked multiple times and there was no marks I can detect afterwards.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Bezel

gak said:


> checked multiple times and there was no marks I can detect afterwards.


Thank you very much for your post !. This is a most valuable information and spares me a lot of unneccessary work in the future !


----------



## Rimmed762

Community at its best. 👍


----------



## BESM-6

DocTone said:


> Nice modding ..and development 👍 ..( which is mostly the way during the modding procedure).
> IMHO the white ones were not so bad.. sometimes only the combination makes the different ..
> ( picture from earlier days ...)
> View attachment 15728492


Interesting mod.

From where is that bezel?


----------



## DocTone

BESM-6 said:


> Interesting mod.
> 
> From where is that bezel?


Atlas bezel by OSC 
Insert planet ocean ( e.g Dagaz and a lot of other )


----------



## gak

Mr. Bezel said:


> Thank you very much for your post !. This is a most valuable information and spares me a lot of unneccessary work in the future !


Thanks. I think I should probably test again with the gasket removed. Will updates once done, just to be certain.


----------



## Mr. Bezel

Nothing very exciting:








I only changed the bezel today.
Watch: originally Amphibia SE-Model No. 090913 S1 "Vostok-Watches24"
Dial: "roytone" (eBay)
Second hand: Aurora classic orange "One Second Closer" (now also available from "Vostok-Watches24")
Bezel: T2-10 "Komandirskie.com"
Strap: I really don´t remember...


----------



## Victorv

Mr. Bezel said:


> As I know, you need to remove the tension ring and make sure that you do not also paint the outside of it, because this small difference, caused by the color, will be responsible for the fact, that the tension ring can no longer fit properly.


Thank you comrade


----------



## BNR

Forced Patina Mod. My attempt at "Bet that watch could tell some stories" look.
Bezel sanded and coin edge removed then tarnished. Case wire wheeled , dial hit with coffee and UV.
In reality the only story it can tell is some guy fired one up and headed out to his shop looking for something to do


----------



## smartcar8

BNR said:


> Forced Patina Mod. My attempt at "Bet that watch could tell some stories" look.
> Bezel sanded and coin edge removed. Case wire wheeled , dial hit with coffee and UV.
> In reality the only story it can tell is some guy fired one up and headed out to his shop looking for something to do
> View attachment 15754309
> View attachment 15754310
> View attachment 15754311


Very nice job - looks very authentic - you just need to come up with an exciting backstory!


----------



## Ligavesh

BNR said:


> Forced Patina Mod. My attempt at "Bet that watch could tell some stories" look.
> Bezel sanded and coin edge removed then tarnished. Case wire wheeled , dial hit with coffee and UV.
> In reality the only story it can tell is some guy fired one up and headed out to his shop looking for something to do
> View attachment 15754309
> View attachment 15754310
> View attachment 15754311


I have a new Komandirskie that, for a long time, I didn't know why I bought it - now I've decided I'm gonna de-chrome it - just to learn how first.

edit: this one


----------



## Kotsov

gak said:


> Thanks for the hint @Kotsov ;; confirmed that removing bridge is not necessary and there is enough clearance to use thinner caseback with rotor of 2416 removed.
> 
> First try for reference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> halved the rodico and made it thinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pressed it bit more and checked multiple times and there was no marks I can detect afterwards.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A pleasure.

I'm not as stupid as I look


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Victorv said:


> Hello comrade
> 
> Did you dissassembled the tension ring to paint it? Or just painted assembled on the crystal??


Yes, I pulled it out of the crystal with my fingernails. You have to be a bit careful because the metal is very thin so the ring is easily deformed. After painting, I simply "clicked" the ring back into the crystal.


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Ligavesh said:


> I have a new Komandirskie that, for a long time, I didn't know why I bought it - now I've decided I'm gonna de-chrome it - just to learn how first.
> 
> edit: this one


Dechromed and patinized (is this the right term?) and equipped with a brown vintage leather and brass or bronze buckle it will look beautiful! Just make sure to tape the shaft first if you are using mutriatic acid on the crown. The steel of the shaft will otherwise dissolve in the acid.


----------



## Ligavesh

Irreversible Mechanism said:


> Dechromed and patinized (is this the right term?) and equipped with a brown vintage leather and brass or bronze buckle it will look beautiful! Just make sure to tape the shaft first if you are using mutriatic acid on the crown. The steel of the shaft will otherwise dissolve in the acid.


Thanks, I doubt that it will happen soon, but eventually I'll come around to it


----------



## mpt

Based on komandirskie 811288:

dechromed case, bezel, crown (patiently waiting for patina ...)
grinded down bezel
dial from aliexpress
brushed clean stainless caseback
some old wear out nylon strap with solid brass buckle from aliexpress


----------



## Victorv

Irreversible Mechanism said:


> Yes, I pulled it out of the crystal with my fingernails. You have to be a bit careful because the metal is very thin so the ring is easily deformed. After painting, I simply "clicked" the ring back into the crystal.


Many thanks comrade, and what paint did you used?


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Victorv said:


> Many thanks comrade, and what paint did you used?


I used an orange permanent marker pen (Edding 3000) > post #910.


----------



## Miguel Fazendas

Did my own take on a Brastok Amphibia: scary stuff, but I'm super happy with it 

(The hands are by Favinov.)


----------



## mpt

Miguel Fazendas said:


> ...
> Did my own take on a Brastok Amphibia: scary stuff, but I'm super happy with it
> 
> (The hands are by Favinov.)


Is it case 92? Could you confirm if it has the same glass, tension ring, crown and caseback as 420?


----------



## vanek

Hi guys,

looking to mod my first Amphibia, I was inspired by Jody on youtube








for sure he made a good job on this one. I got myself the watch with the same dial with the 120 case, and I want to add this ceramic dial from meranom:








Probably some similar leather strap as Jody did, and swap the crown for the signed one.

The only thing I'm not sure about is the handset.
First of all, how difficult is it to swap out the hands? (I don't have that pushing down tool thingy.)
The main thing that's bothering me is the red second hand on the base model, so maybe just get another second hand from vostok-watches or some other place, but there's also these:















on ebay, both available both with greend and blue lume.
Also I have some doubts about the bezel inserts green clashing with the dials white printed numbers, please just give your opinions comrades, thank you.

Edit:
BEZELS WITH INSERTS FOR VOSTOK WATCHES this bezel would be pretty much perfect, but it's out of stock, any other place I could get something like this?


----------



## Miguel Fazendas

mpt said:


> Is it case 92? Could you confirm if it has the same glass, tension ring, crown and caseback as 420?


Yes, it's geometrically exactly like a 420: same amphibia caseback, same crown and crown tube, same crystal with tension ring 👍 it was just chromed brass instead of stainless steel.

(I'm not sure if it's more correct to call it a 92 or to call it a chromed brass 420: the original watch was actually an automatic marked "Vostok" -not Komandirskie or Amphibia- and it didn't have the smaller Komandirskie crown, so it's a bit confusing... the caseback was marked "Amphibia", though, but I guess all of them were.)

I don't have a tension ring placed, though... it seems that, invariably, the tension ring pops when I press the crystal in and there's no way to place it back: it seems the crystal diameter became too small for it to fit.

How do you guys manage to solve this?


----------



## Mr. Bezel

vanek said:


> First of all, how difficult is it to swap out the hands? (I don't have that pushing down tool thingy.)


You should buy this tool under all circumstances ! It only costs a few dollars on "Amazon" and it works very well. If you improvise, you can ruin the dial and hands. Please keep in mind that if you are a beginner, you may need to correct the setting of your new hands and therefore, you better use a proper tool.







And you need also this tools as well:







The bezel you are looking for from "Vostok-Watches24" is absolutely the much better choice, because the Meranom bezel has a very poor lume and the lume pip looks quite ridiculous in my opinion.







both bezels do have a white lume colour in the daylight.







Here you can see the difference.
Better you wait until "Vostok-Watches24" has this bezel back in stock.


----------



## Mr. Bezel

mpt said:


> Based on komandirskie 811288:





Miguel Fazendas said:


> Did my own take on a Brastok Amphibia: scary stuff, but I'm super happy with it


You guys rob me of my mind! I love your mods !!!


----------



## vanek

Mr. Bezel said:


> You should buy this tool under all circumstances ! It only costs a few dollars on "Amazon" and it works very well. If you improvise, you can ruin the dial and hands. Please keep in mind that if you are a beginner, you may need to correct the setting of your new hands and therefore, you better use a proper tool.
> View attachment 15760126
> 
> And you need also this tools as well:
> View attachment 15760130
> 
> The bezel you are looking for from "Vostok-Watches24" is absolutely the much better choice, because the Meranom bezel has a very poor lume and the lume pip looks quite ridiculous in my opinion.
> View attachment 15760177
> 
> both bezels do have a white lume colour in the daylight.
> View attachment 15760185
> 
> Here you can see the difference.
> Better you wait until "Vostok-Watches24" has this bezel back in stock.


Thank you. I ended up gonig with a seperate coin edge bezel (I think is the name for it), which is more elegant, and I got a 12 hour ceramic lumed bezel insert from aliexpress (it's for SKX007, I read those are the inserts you want for vostok bezels, hope it'll fit). I'm not sure about changing the hands, the only thing I might change is probably the second hand, but I'll see that later.
What's the second tool for, and what is the name for it?

I also want to make a full lumed mod, thinking about whether I want the 120 or 420 case for it, can you tell me what's the main difference? If I see correctly, both of your mods are 120 right? I was looking for the same lumed dial, with sapphire lumed insert, one of these two:
















Thanks


----------



## Ligavesh

vanek said:


> ...
> What's the second tool for, and what is the name for it?
> ....
> I also want to make a full lumed mod, thinking about whether I want the 120 or 420 case for it, can you tell me what's the main difference?


It literally says on the package  "hand presser" - you press the hands on the shaft with it
....
main difference between 420 and 120 is crown guards - 420 doesn't have any, 120 has nice curved ones


----------



## marctibu

Good night my friends.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vanek

vanek said:


> Thank you. I ended up gonig with a seperate coin edge bezel (I think is the name for it), which is more elegant, and I got a 12 hour ceramic lumed bezel insert from aliexpress (it's for SKX007, I read those are the inserts you want for vostok bezels, hope it'll fit). I'm not sure about changing the hands, the only thing I might change is probably the second hand, but I'll see that later.
> What's the second tool for, and what is the name for it?
> 
> I also want to make a full lumed mod, thinking about whether I want the 120 or 420 case for it, can you tell me what's the main difference? If I see correctly, both of your mods are 120 right? I was looking for the same lumed dial, with sapphire lumed insert, one of these two:
> View attachment 15760488
> View attachment 15760489
> 
> 
> Thanks


So I tried out an online photoshop tool, I'm really bad at it, but gives me an idea how it would look, will probably go for it, maybe a different second hand, not sure yet, but the bezel + bezel insert + hands + lumed dial together cost around 120 dollars, and you also need a watch for it


----------



## Mr. Bezel

vanek said:


> bezel insert


Please keep in mind, that aftermarket vostok bezels are made to accept a flat bezel insert that has an inner diameter of 31.5 and an outer diameter of 38mm. 
You may find this website also very useful :






Modstok | We have ways of making you mod.







modstok.com


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

vanek said:


> So I tried out an online photoshop tool, I'm really bad at it, but gives me an idea how it would look, will probably go for it, maybe a different second hand, not sure yet, but the bezel + bezel insert + hands + lumed dial together cost around 120 dollars, and you also need a watch for it
> View attachment 15760751


Often cheaper to buy a 'donor' watch (as I did) - gives you the movement, case and bracelet/strap


----------



## jimzilla

Hey comrades, does anyone have any methods for darkening a stainless steel watch case?
Thank you in advance,James.


----------



## onastar1989

jimzilla said:


> Hey comrades, does anyone have any methods for darkening a stainless steel watch case?
> Thank you in advance,James.


Have you tried the torch method, using a propane torch?
Strip everything out of the case, including crystal, of course.
Hold it with pliers or a coat hanger in the flame until it starts to darken to your liking.
If you keep in hot enough until it glows red, then dip it in cold water, you will get a kind of purplish rainbow effect, which can be lightened by going over it with a 3M pad.
I will try to dig up a photo of the 150 case I torched and post it later.
Make sure case is clean, otherwise you will have permanent fingerprints on it.

















And if you don't like it you can bring it back to bright stainless using the 3M pad.


----------



## Object704

Hi guys, it's been a while.

Simple mods, using Vostok stock parts from Meranom and from my dead Vostok parts bin.

923 dial
Stock gold hands
2414a
431 case
Stock gold crown from a spare case.

I don't think I'll replace the bezel, it looks great as it is.


----------



## Kotsov

onastar1989 said:


> Have you tried the torch method, using a propane torch?
> Strip everything out of the case, including crystal, of course.
> Hold it with pliers or a coat hanger in the flame until it starts to darken to your liking.
> If you keep in hot enough until it glows red, then dip it in cold water, you will get a kind of purplish rainbow effect, which can be lightened by going over it with a 3M pad.
> I will try to dig up a photo of the 150 case I torched and post it later.
> Make sure case is clean, otherwise you will have permanent fingerprints on it.
> 
> View attachment 15761773
> 
> View attachment 15761774
> 
> And if you don't like it you can bring it back to bright stainless using the 3M pad.


Thats nice. There's a touch of colour case hardening to that finish.


----------



## vanek

Mr. Bezel said:


> Please keep in mind, that aftermarket vostok bezels are made to accept a flat bezel insert that has an inner diameter of 31.5 and an outer diameter of 38mm.
> You may find this website also very useful :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modstok | We have ways of making you mod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> modstok.com


That bezel insert is for SKX007 so I guess it should fit. That modstok website looks very useful, thank you.


----------



## jimzilla

onastar1989 said:


> Have you tried the torch method, using a propane torch?
> Strip everything out of the case, including crystal, of course.
> Hold it with pliers or a coat hanger in the flame until it starts to darken to your liking.
> If you keep in hot enough until it glows red, then dip it in cold water, you will get a kind of purplish rainbow effect, which can be lightened by going over it with a 3M pad.
> I will try to dig up a photo of the 150 case I torched and post it later.
> Make sure case is clean, otherwise you will have permanent fingerprints on it.
> View attachment 15761773
> 
> View attachment 15761774
> 
> And if you don't like it you can bring it back to bright stainless using the 3M pad.


I just wanted to darken it up a little, I may try that but sometimes I can be a little lazy
I will do the torch trick but will leave the watch assembled, should be O.K.


----------



## jimzilla

Brushed 650 Case
Vostok - 2415 Movement
Old School Boctok Dial
Brass Matte Bezel - O.S.C.
Favinov Hand Set
Lumed Bezel - ?
Large Display Back - Meranom
Debeers 20MM Band


----------



## onastar1989

onastar1989 said:


> Have you tried the torch method, using a propane torch?
> Strip everything out of the case, including crystal, of course.
> Hold it with pliers or a coat hanger in the flame until it starts to darken to your liking.
> If you keep in hot enough until it glows red, then dip it in cold water, you will get a kind of purplish rainbow effect, which can be lightened by going over it with a 3M pad.
> I will try to dig up a photo of the 150 case I torched and post it later.
> Make sure case is clean, otherwise you will have permanent fingerprints on it.





jimzilla said:


> I just wanted to darken it up a little, I may try that but sometimes I can be a little lazy
> I will do the torch trick but will leave the watch assembled, should be O.K.


You might try going over the whole case with a permanent black Sharpie pen. 
Let it dry for several minutes, then go over it lightly with a 3M pad.


----------



## jimzilla

That is an idea, someone also makes a stain of sorts. I will have to try things out on an old case, thank you onastar1989
best regards comrade, James.


----------



## Mr. Bezel

jimzilla said:


> I will do the torch trick but will leave the watch assembled, should be O.K.


Forgive me my curiosity, but do you really want to torch a assembled watch?...


----------



## jimzilla

It will be my first Salvador Dali Mod, 1100 degrees Fahrenheit! No Problem, seriously, no I was just kidding. 
I was just waiting for a reactions from fellow comrades.
My apologies I am an incurable smart a**  Mr.Bezel. Best regards sir, James.


----------



## mpt

Miguel Fazendas said:


> Yes, it's geometrically exactly like a 420: same amphibia caseback, same crown and crown tube, same crystal with tension ring 👍 it was just chromed brass instead of stainless steel.
> 
> (I'm not sure if it's more correct to call it a 92 or to call it a chromed brass 420: the original watch was actually an automatic marked "Vostok" -not Komandirskie or Amphibia- and it didn't have the smaller Komandirskie crown, so it's a bit confusing... the caseback was marked "Amphibia", though, but I guess all of them were.)
> 
> I don't have a tension ring placed, though... it seems that, invariably, the tension ring pops when I press the crystal in and there's no way to place it back: it seems the crystal diameter became too small for it to fit.
> 
> How do you guys manage to solve this?


Yeah, I saw those 92 komandirskie with smaller crown on meranom. I guess I only have to monitor vintage market now. Thanks!



Mr. Bezel said:


> You guys rob me of my mind! I love your mods !!!


Thanks. Nice to read that.



jimzilla said:


> Hey comrades, does anyone have any methods for darkening a stainless steel watch case?
> Thank you in advance,James.


Submerging in ferric chloride should work, although haven't tested it on amphibia watch case (I've used it on various other stainless steels getting either light grey or dark/almost-black grey depending on the exposure time and steel).


----------



## jimzilla

I may try the Ferric Chloride, thank you very much mpt and best regards, James.


----------



## DocTone

jimzilla said:


> I may try the Ferric Chloride, thank you very much mpt and best regards, James.


no ... not useful for your intention ..IMHO 
You can use it to do a style like ‚beadblasted' but the colour is not really changing ..
the surface ..looks like this 









or you can do such thing with ferric choride to give a structure on the case


----------



## jimzilla

Thank you DocTone, What would you recommend to darken the stainless steel?


----------



## DocTone

jimzilla said:


> Thank you DocTone, What would you recommend to darken the stainless steel?


it's stainless steel - the selection of ingredients avoiding a "simple" attack. 
Chemicalwise most of the options (you can find also in youtube ) based o oxidation process. - the produced oxide layers are not very stable.against wear and tear ...
I know about some procedures by electrochemical treatment, or oxidation processes of the nickel compound..
nothing for DIY I concern...

Mechanicalwise by beadblasting with corundum you can reach a "titanium" matte grey

IMHO ..If you search for a proper long term solution go for a PVD coating. Meanwhile the costs are affordable and a wide range of colours are possible.


----------



## KOwatch

There's a huge range of thin-film coatings from the gun mod world I think would be interesting to try on an amphibia case, they have lots of colours





Cerakote.com - Global Leader in Thin-Film Ceramic Coatings | Cerakote


Cerakote is a global leader in the manufacturing of thin-film protective ceramic coatings. Specialized finishes for Automotive, Aerospace, Industrial, Consumer Electronics, Sports & Fitness and more. Browse our Gallery, locate a Certified Applicator, or contact us about your coating needs.




www.cerakote.com


----------



## jimzilla

I shoot Competition 9MM Pistols and I am aware of going the Ceracote method, IMO the thin coat film is not that thin and I would rather have a coloring process that is more of a stain and has a translucence to it. It has always been a problem to darken stainless. I thank you DocTone and KOwatch for your input, James.


----------



## smartcar8

Nothing like a new strap to give my older mod a whole new look. Red suede version from Aliexpress.


----------



## Mr. Bezel

My Vostok "Springtime"










*The Strap does match perfectly but my camera is not able to catch the real colour in a proper way *

Watch: originally Komandirskie 280680 von "Vostok-Watches24"
Dial: 660.2 von "Vostok-Watches24"
Bezel: T1-2 "Komandirskie.com"
Hands: "raffles-time" (eBay)
Strap: "CNS"

EDIT:
As can be seen in the photo, there is indeed a problem due to a faulty print on the dial, which is compensated by Peter Arms with a free replacement delivery. Trustworthy and friendly dealers like "Vostok-Watches24" are always a pleasure and should be mentioned quite sometimes.


----------



## thewatchadude

Mr. Bezel said:


> My Vostok "Springtime"
> 
> View attachment 15771028
> 
> 
> *The Strap does match perfectly but my camera is not able to catch the real colour in a proper way *
> 
> Watch: originally Komandirskie 280680 von "Vostok-Watches24"
> Dial: 660.2 von "Vostok-Watches24"
> Bezel: T1-2 "Komandirskie.com"
> Hands: "raffles-time" (eBay)
> Strap: "CNS"


Oh man I need this dial!

I usually prefer when the hands remind the Amphibia style (ie. an arrow-shaped hour hand) but these colors are just fantastic! Very well done!


----------



## Mr. Bezel

thewatchadude said:


> Very well done!


Thank you very much !


thewatchadude said:


> I usually prefer when the hands remind the Amphibia style


"raffles-time" has also Amphibia style hands in green, but I wanted to try something different for my mod.


----------



## smartcar8

Mr. Bezel said:


> My Vostok "Springtime"
> 
> View attachment 15771028
> 
> 
> *The Strap does match perfectly but my camera is not able to catch the real colour in a proper way *
> 
> Watch: originally Komandirskie 280680 von "Vostok-Watches24"
> Dial: 660.2 von "Vostok-Watches24"
> Bezel: T1-2 "Komandirskie.com"
> Hands: "raffles-time" (eBay)
> Strap: "CNS"
> 
> EDIT:
> As can be seen in the photo, there is indeed a problem due to a faulty print on the dial, which is compensated by Peter Arms with a free replacement delivery. Trustworthy and friendly dealers like "Vostok-Watches24" are always a pleasure and should be mentioned quite sometimes.


Nice, I think this really works!


----------



## smartcar8

Dial 849
Bezel and Hands from One Second Closer
Strap from Aliexpress


----------



## kopos

Vostok - Flieger


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Mr. Bezel said:


> My Vostok "Springtime"


WOW!!! Your "Björn Borg Special Edition"😉 really rocks! Beautiful combination of colours and parts!👏👍


----------



## stuart230

Nice. One of the best looking "newer" dials available for the komandirsky.


----------



## onastar1989

jimzilla said:


> I shoot Competition 9MM Pistols and I am aware of going the Ceracote method, IMO the thin coat film is not that thin and I would rather have a coloring process that is more of a stain and has a translucence to it. It has always been a problem to darken stainless. I thank you DocTone and KOwatch for your input, James.


Here's an example of the torch method, with the purplish tones brushed off with a 3M pad.
Might be closer to the stained look you want.
6498 flieger I made from parts (apologies to the purists that it's not a Vostok)


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

.
To celebrate St. Patrick's Day.

Dial: 640
Case: 710 - buffed with 2000 grit sand paper
Hands: Hour: standard Amphibia / Min.: IgorIV
- I removed the lume and painted them using acrylic model paint
Date Wheel: black
Crown: stainless Meranom
Movement: 2414
Strap: Crown & Buckle
Bezel and Insert: One.Second.Closer (dr.seikostain)









Although I am very much French - Canadian, I have a few Irish in my ancestry, the first of whom came to North America in the 1600's. There have always been close ties between the French and Irish in Canada.
Have a shot of whiskey and play a few songs by The Dubliners.
.


----------



## Mr. Bezel

I have been thinking for some time about how it would be possible to get more accessories tailored to your needs. For this, the dealers would first have to know what exactly the modding community actually wants and we would not always have to be surprised what they have come up with new products, which are still not what would be needed for a long time. That's why I have this idea, just wondering if others here might also want some 1970s-style hands for example. This could then be further elaborated and referred to other articles such as bezels, crowns, etc..Would it therefore be conceivable to write in the forum what each member wants and to contact one or more dealers with these wishes? This consideration is quite selfish of mine, as I really would like to have more different accessories and not always the same stuff in countless and boring variations. What do you all think about this?


----------



## jimzilla

Matt_Bored_O said:


> .
> To celebrate St. Patrick's Day.
> 
> Dial: 640
> Case: 710 - buffed with 2000 grit sand paper
> Hands: Hour: standard Amphibia / Min.: IgorIV
> - I removed the lume and painted them using acrylic model paint
> Date Wheel: black
> Crown: stainless Meranom
> Movement: 2414
> Strap: Crown & Buckle
> Bezel and Insert: One.Second.Closer (dr.seikostain)
> View attachment 15773115
> 
> 
> Although I am very much French - Canadian, I have a few Irish in my ancestry, the first of whom came to North America in the 1600's. There have always been close ties between the French and Irish in Canada.
> Have a shot of whiskey and play a few songs by The Dubliners.
> .


_ like what you did with the hand set Matt, clean Mod, best regards, James._


----------



## kopos




----------



## kopos

Mr. Frog


----------



## mconlonx

Happy enough with just a bezel swap on this 030934.










Looks stock, but built from parts, since availability is always dicey. I think I found the dial in some dusty corner of either Meranom or Vostok-24, not where you might usually source dials...



















170 case Edit: 150 case
2414 movement, date wheel delete and slim case back
Old-style paddle hands
Lg smooth bezel
Vostok upgrade bracelet

After seeing it here, now I want to try electroplating a case...


----------



## Mr. Bezel

Mr. Bezel said:


> I have been thinking for some time about how it would be possible to get more accessories tailored to your needs. For this, the dealers would first have to know what exactly the modding community actually wants and we would not always have to be surprised what they have come up with new products, which are still not what would be needed for a long time. That's why I have this idea, just wondering if others here might also want some 1970s-style hands for example. This could then be further elaborated and referred to other articles such as bezels, crowns, etc..Would it therefore be conceivable to write in the forum what each member wants and to contact one or more dealers with these wishes? This consideration is quite selfish of mine, as I really would like to have more different accessories and not always the same stuff in countless and boring variations. What do you all think about this?


I withdraw my request because it could be misunderstood for some reason. It was just an idea I had, without any commercial background.


----------



## DocTone

Matt_Bored_O said:


> .
> To celebrate St. Patrick's Day.
> 
> Dial: 640
> Case: 710 - buffed with 2000 grit sand paper
> Hands: Hour: standard Amphibia / Min.: IgorIV
> - I removed the lume and painted them using acrylic model paint
> Date Wheel: black
> Crown: stainless Meranom
> Movement: 2414
> Strap: Crown & Buckle
> Bezel and Insert: One.Second.Closer (dr.seikostain)
> 
> Although I am very much French - Canadian, I have a few Irish in my ancestry, the first of whom came to North America in the 1600's. There have always been close ties between the French and Irish in Canada.
> Have a shot of whiskey and play a few songs by The Dubliners.
> .


A great worthy piece to celebrate this day ???


----------



## Wrist Bound

One of my Mods. On the wrist today.


----------



## greyfellow

Amphibia 100 case with handwind-2414 and flat caseback, dial and hands Favinov, bezel and solid crown from meranom, bracelet Aristo/Vollmer. Not a big job, but wrist comfort and night readability improved noticeable.


----------



## Sayan

One of the last updates: 
710 case 
hands and lume update from Favinov
strap 1967 from Meranom 
bezel from eBay arkustime 
bezel "Capitan"incert from yabokies.


----------



## Wrist Bound

Just finished. I don’t think I have ever worked so hard on aging a brass dial as I did this one. Cerakoted 150 case in Dark Burnt Bronze. Aged brass bezel, handmade leather strap.


----------



## DocTone

Wrist Bound said:


> Just finished. I don't think I have ever worked so hard on aging a brass dial as I did this one. Cerakoted 150 case in Dark Burnt Bronze. Aged brass bezel, handmade leather strap.


Great work and combination ! 
the strap is topping it ( May I ask about the source ? Or also DIY ? )


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Mr. Bezel said:


> I withdraw my request because it could be misunderstood for some reason. It was just an idea I had, without any commercial background.


Think that the idea is good - even if it were to have a 'list' of suppliers that either stock items or can obtain them/get a batch made that fit the watches.
Personally, I like to have a 'personalised' item (like my 'big Blue') but there's only so far that you can go with standard parts, and you end up seeing the same hands etc. on other 'personalised' watches.


----------



## Wrist Bound

DocTone said:


> Great work and combination !
> the strap is topping it ( May I ask about the source ? Or also DIY ? )


Thank you. I make my own straps too.


----------



## Sayan

Wrist Bound said:


> Cerakoted 150 case in Dark Burnt Bronze. Aged brass bezel, handmade leather strap.


I would call this Vostok "Desert Storm"


----------



## DocTone

SuffolkGerryW said:


> ... - even if it were to have a 'list' of suppliers that either stock items or can obtain them/get a batch made that fit the watches.


Something like this ? : Modstok | We have ways of making you mod.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

DocTone said:


> Something like this ? : Modstok | We have ways of making you mod.


Thanks, these folks look worthwhile, handy to know.


----------



## Mr. Bezel

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Think that the idea is good - even if it were to have a 'list' of suppliers that either stock items or can obtain them/get a batch made that fit the watches.
> Personally, I like to have a 'personalised' item (like my 'big Blue') but there's only so far that you can go with standard parts, and you end up seeing the same hands etc. on other 'personalised' watches.


To build a personlised watch is the highest grade of modding in my opinion at all, but also very difficult, because you need parts who fit. Only a very few people do have the skills, material and the tools to create those parts but this would have no use for all the people without this very special capabilitys who just want to have a lot of fun with their modding. To avoid a stagnation in the modding scene I think, it is necessary to have much more different parts for the community.
This was the reason of my proposal I made, but here is a member which I do not name, who tryed to hunt me down in this thread and in another Forum for this and he is also responsible for deleting one of my posts (of course I made perhaps a formal error, because I named a dealer who has offered his cooperation in this matter, for which I apologise !). I do not want to carry this "civil-war" into this forum as well and that is the cause why I did withdraw my request, just to avoid further complications for the whole community. If some members want to carry on with this idea, then it is up to them to do so. To keep the peace in this thread, I advise you to contact your dealers privately and personally if you want to have something that does not yet exist. This is then your personal matter and cannot contradict with any forum rules or the very special opinion of some people, who may not think like the others.


----------



## Wimads

Mr. Bezel said:


> To build a personlised watch is the highest grade of modding in my opinion at all, but also very difficult, because you need parts who fit. Only a very few people do have the skills, material and the tools to create those parts but this would have no use for all the people without this very special capabilitys who just want to have a lot of fun with their modding. To avoid a stagnation in the modding scene I think, it is necessary to have much more different parts for the community.
> This was the reason of my proposal I made, but here is a member which I do not name, who tryed to hunt me down in this thread and in another Forum for this and he is also responsible for deleting one of my posts (of course I made perhaps a formal error, because I named a dealer who has offered his cooperation in this matter, for which I apologise !). I do not want to carry this "civil-war" into this forum as well and that is the cause why I did withdraw my request, just to avoid further complications for the whole community. If some members want to carry on with this idea, then it is up to them to do so. To keep the peace in this thread, I advise you to contact your dealers privately and personally if you want to have something that does not yet exist. This is then your personal matter and cannot contradict with any forum rules or the very special opinion of some people, who may not think like the others.


Huh, that does surprise me.. why would anyone be upset about gathering ideas for new modding parts? Even if you mentioned who you wanted to collaborate with, its a public forum, so any competitor reading along could benefit from those same ideas is it not? Not sure what anyone could get worked up about...


----------



## Rista




----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Rista said:


> View attachment 15781862
> 
> 
> View attachment 15781863


For the first time, I've looked at that case style and thought - "That's good!" Congratulations!


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Wimads said:


> Huh, that does surprise me.. why would anyone be upset about gathering ideas for new modding parts? Even if you mentioned who you wanted to collaborate with, its a public forum, so any competitor reading along could benefit from those same ideas is it not? Not sure what anyone could get worked up about...


Surprised me as well, but without knowing who was 'upset' or with what (or the finer rules of linking to companies on here, though we all tend to do it) wasn't sure if it were one of our Admins, due to the 'removal of a post'?


----------



## Mr. Bezel

Wimads said:


> Huh, that does surprise me..


Yes, that was very surprising indeed !


----------



## Mr. Bezel

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Surprised me as well, but without knowing who was 'upset' or with what (or the finer rules of linking to companies on here, though we all tend to do it) wasn't sure if it were one of our Admins, due to the 'removal of a post'?


It was not a link, I just mentioned a dealer who wanted to cooperate and I know for sure that it was he, who requested the cancellation of my post. This member has a very special idea how the community has to be.
Just to avoid misunderstandings, I do trust the administration enough, to believe, that there must have been a mistake in my post, which might have been the cause of the cancellation. I don´t think that a simple lie to the administration (even a good one) would have had this result, or should I say, I hope so?


----------



## Wrist Bound

Wore this today. My Spartan build. Vostok 150 case cerakoted in Magpul Green. Aged brass bezel. Handmade leather strap


----------



## Wrist Bound

New hands on this one today. This is about as simple as my "modded" Vostok's get. Have to have a few in the collection.


----------



## greyfellow

Amphibia 710 (still my favorite case design), partially brushed case, dial and Hands relumed, bezel from Pers164


----------



## jimzilla

Bootleg dial face mod on a nato


----------



## smartcar8

greyfellow said:


> Amphibia 710 (still my favorite case design), partially brushed case, dial and Hands relumed, bezel from Pers164
> 
> View attachment 15786025
> 
> 
> View attachment 15786026
> 
> 
> View attachment 15786027
> 
> 
> View attachment 15786028


Looks good - did you relume the hands/dial yourself?


----------



## jimzilla

TANK MOD


----------



## Wrist Bound

Couple I just changed bezels on.


----------



## greyfellow

smartcar8 said:


> Looks good - did you relume the hands/dial yourself?


Yes, this time I did it by myself, the dots leave a bit to be desired, but the lumious paint ( Dr. Ranfft) is bulletproof and long lasting. It is solvent-based, and will attack the coating of vintage Ampibia dials. (see picture below, the lume dots converted to blue after application.


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Waiting for some parts to arrive so I decided to improve some of my older mods, e.g. my Planet Vostok White Orange:

bezel with orange-silver insert from vostok-watches24
Neptune second hand, also from vostok-watches24
massive stainless steel strap with butterfly clasp - it came unexpectedly with a Komandirskie 020739 from komandirskie.com; it seems, thankfully they had run out of these cheap original Vostok straps at the time of my order


----------



## Rista

Meranom solid link bracelets are great but polished center links do not fit every watch. I've tried a few methods but by far the best so far is using Garryflex abrasive blocks. It's a solid but still flexible block that allows for a lot control. Still needs a steady hand but it's possible to achieve factory finish and two grits is all that's needed, maybe even just one depending on desired finish. Much, much better than scotch brite pads in my experience.


----------



## Sayan

Rista said:


> I've tried a few methods but by far the best so far is using Garryflex abrasive blocks. It's a solid but still flexible block that allows for a lot control. Much, much better than scotch brite pads in my experience.


Would you tell me what grit did you use?


----------



## Rista

60 grit for this one to match the existing finish but it's not the same as 60 grit sandpaper. Basically 60 and 120 grit garryflex is all you'll need. I did another one with 60 first and then finished with 120 for finer brushing and it came out great. It gives that "white" look to the steel unlike scotchbrite that leaves darker lines/spots.


----------



## jimzilla

650 Cased / 2414 Blue Starburst Sniper Dial Mod.

Favinov Blue Starburst Dial with Blue Lume.
One Second Closer Bezel - Black PVD
Ebay Bezel Insert with Blue Lume.
Rear Cover - Sternkreuz 362-325.
Rat Leather Strap from China.


----------



## stevarad

jimzilla said:


> TANK MOD


wooow...more photos, please.

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## jimzilla

stevarad said:


> wooow...more photos, please.
> 
> Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока





stevarad said:


> wooow...more photos, please.
> 
> Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


Hello Steve, I hope you do well sir, James.


----------



## Sayan

I don't really like gree watches, this is the reason I sold my Neptune, but somehow i decided to do another mod, which surprisingly I like. The dial came from komandirskie site, the hands from the original tonneau Vostok watch, the bezel from Meranome, all the parts were assembled in 270 case, also called the small octagonal case.


----------



## mariomart

Sayan said:


> I don't really like gree watches, this is the reason I sold my Neptune, but somehow i decided to do another mod, which surprisingly I like. The dial came from komandirskie site, the hands from the original tonneau Vostok watch, the bezel from Meranome, all the parts were assembled in 270 case, also called the small octagonal case.
> 
> View attachment 15797545


I'm pretty sure that this dial is actually quite rare. I think it's from an early non-auto Ministry case. Wonderful


----------



## Sayan

mariomart said:


> I'm pretty sure that this dial is actually quite rare. I think it's from an early non-auto Ministry case. Wonderful


Yes, this is the rare dial, which used to be used in a 710 Soviet ministry case with manual 2414 with 17 jewels movement. I have the old ministry watch, but not the exact case in the picture (taken from this forum), it is a next-generation, so I wanted to use that case, but then opted for a different case which I had.


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Talking of old Vostok cases:
921 brass, dechromed and brushed; old 710 brass bezel with painted indices; inner parts taken from a Komandirskie 811398
"BlueBrass Two":


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Irreversible Mechanism said:


> Talking of old Vostok cases:
> 921 brass, dechromed and brushed; old 710 brass bezel with painted indices; inner parts taken from a Komandirskie 811398
> "BlueBrass Two":
> View attachment 15798078


I like - trouble with me, would be my 'OCD' over the brass - it'd have to be highly polished!


----------



## jimzilla

Irreversible Mechanism said:


> Talking of old Vostok cases:
> 921 brass, dechromed and brushed; old 710 brass bezel with painted indices; inner parts taken from a Komandirskie 811398
> "BlueBrass Two":
> View attachment 15798078


Nice clean mod, nice work on the bezel as well.


----------



## gak

Irreversible Mechanism said:


> Talking of old Vostok cases:
> 921 brass, dechromed and brushed; old 710 brass bezel with painted indices; inner parts taken from a Komandirskie 811398
> "BlueBrass Two":
> View attachment 15798078


Nice paint job 👍. I tried fill and wipe method with acrylic paint and and it was tough.. What method did you use?


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Thanks! I used a blue "Edding" paint marker and brushed off the excess paint with a Bosch ultrafine pad.


----------



## Wrist Bound

A few I just finished


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Amphibia SilverBlue
On a seatbelt Nato from CNS...








...and on an IWC style stainless steel from Ali








Changed date wheel, crown and caseback (Orca), removed paint from an old KGB dial (945) and put some light blue on lume, Komandirskie second hand and sealing ring. Clean bezel from Meranom, sandblasted to fit to the 090 case.


----------



## stevarad

jimzilla said:


> Hello Steve, I hope you do well sir, James.


Magnificient. Always enjoying your mods. I have idea to use some of yours and other guys photos to show on some local balkan forums how beautiful mods can be. Of course with links to this thread.If it is ok..

I am god. Having battle with some post covid health problems. But I have plan to win.

Hope U and family r ok...

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Ligavesh

stevarad said:


> I am god.


Well that's a little pretentious, isn't it 

But seriously, I'm sorry to hear about your health problems. I wish you a lot of strength and swift return to good health.


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

stevarad said:


> Having battle with some post covid health problems. But I have plan to win.


Get well soon! All the best to you from covid-battling Germany!


----------



## LBPolarBear

Irreversible Mechanism said:


> Amphibia SilverBlue
> On a seatbelt Nato from CNS...
> View attachment 15800175
> 
> ...and on an IWC style stainless steel from Ali
> View attachment 15800176
> 
> Changed date wheel, crown and caseback (Orca), removed paint from an old KGB dial (945) and put some light blue on lume, Komandirskie second hand and sealing ring. Clean bezel from Meranom, sandblasted to fit to the 090 case.


OMG

That is just beautiful!

You should send a pic of that over to Dmitry as a cool look for a future SE ...

With royalties of course


----------



## stevarad

Ligavesh said:


> Well that's a little pretentious, isn't it
> 
> But seriously, I'm sorry to hear about your health problems. I wish you a lot of strength and swift return to good health.


))) missing one "o"

Thank you.

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Irreversible Mechanism said:


> Get well soon! All the best to you from covid-battling Germany!


Thank you my friend. We are together in battle.

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Mr. Bezel

Yesterday I have completed my "Radio-Room" family.

























This dial is really iconic !

Movement: 2409 Komandirskie.com
Bezel: T2-9 Komandirskie.com
Handset hour & minute: "No. 16" Komandirskie.com
Case: 420 Komandirskie.com
Flat caseback: No. 5 Komandirskie.com
Dial: 651 Vostok-Watches24
Secondhand: SEK30 Vostok-Watches24
Nato-Strap: "sasstra" (eBay)


----------



## Rista

Some more bracelet refinishing.

The previous owner of this Baikal didn't like the polished center links. However he didn't do the greatest brushing job ever  Thankfully the watch itself was in excellent condition.










Garryflex to the rescue. One side done:



















I've done both sides and it basically looks like new now. This stuff is great.


----------



## strangelythanthemoon

My first mod! A Euro style flieger in a 100 case with a flat caseback. I lightly brushed the case with some wet 1000 grit sandpaper to knock the shine off. I'm still waiting for the MN strap to come, but I'm really pleased with how it turned out.

Special thanks to Utva56 and Matt_Bored_O for helping me figure out how to remove the rotor and fit the slimmer caseback!

















Dial and hands from Raffles
Flat caseback from Meranom
Vostok bezel off the bay


----------



## LBPolarBear

Rista said:


> Some more bracelet refinishing.
> 
> The previous owner of this Baikal didn't like the polished center links. However he didn't do the greatest brushing job ever  Thankfully the watch itself was in excellent condition.
> 
> View attachment 15807099
> 
> 
> Garryflex to the rescue. One side done:
> 
> View attachment 15807101
> 
> 
> View attachment 15807102
> 
> 
> I've done both sides and it basically looks like new now. This stuff is great.


Well done! I hadn't heard of Garryflex until you mentioned it- which grit did you use?


----------



## Mr. Bezel

strangelythanthemoon said:


> My first mod!


Beautiful !!! Very well done !!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Bezel

My newest Mod.


















Movement: 2409 Komandirskie.com
Case: 160 Komandirskie.com
Crown: Komandirskie.com
Flat caseback: Nr.5 Komandirskie.com
Nato-strap: JL-BG Komandirskie.com
Bezel: T1-059 Komandirskie.com
Hands hour & minute: "favinov" (eBay)
Second hand: SEK31 Vostok-Watches24
Dial: 660.059 Vostok-Watches24


----------



## mconlonx

I sat down and finally got all the pending projects together:














































These were kind of also-rans, secondary to some primary mods I wanted to get done. But to get this far... without any Scuba Dude in my life...? Could not abide...

All parts sourced from Meranom, Komandirskie, or Vostok-WatchesDE. 710 case for the lume dial Scuba Dude, 420 on the others. I left the Scuba Dudes automatic, but the Komandirskie ГРУ dial has an appropriate 2414 movement, with slim Amphibia case back. I can now show off my "Batman Dual-Time" watch when the Rolex fanbois start flexing their GMT Master II...


----------



## Rista

LBPolarBear said:


> Well done! I hadn't heard of Garryflex until you mentioned it- which grit did you use?


60 grit and then finished off with 120 for a little bit of shine. Sounds very coarse but it's not comparable to sandpaper.


----------



## Wrist Bound

A couple I just finished up.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

stevarad said:


> I am god. Having battle with some post covid health problems. But I have plan to win.
> 
> Hope U and family r ok...
> 
> Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


Just caught up on this thread - hopefully you and your family are all doing well, all the best for a speedy recovery mate.


----------



## stevarad

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Just caught up on this thread - hopefully you and your family are all doing well, all the best for a speedy recovery mate.


Thank you my friend 

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Wrist Bound said:


> A couple I just finished up.


Sir,

this is magnificient!!!

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## ronnypudding

strangelythanthemoon said:


> My first mod! A Euro style flieger in a 100 case with a flat caseback. I lightly brushed the case with some wet 1000 grit sandpaper to knock the shine off. I'm still waiting for the MN strap to come, but I'm really pleased with how it turned out.
> 
> Special thanks to Utva56 and Matt_Bored_O for helping me figure out how to remove the rotor and fit the slimmer caseback!
> 
> View attachment 15809598
> View attachment 15809603
> 
> 
> Dial and hands from Raffles
> Flat caseback from Meranom
> Vostok bezel off the bay


Really nice job!
Joe


----------



## ronnypudding

Wrist Bound said:


> A couple I just finished up.


Nice work! Those first two dials are gorgeous!
Joe


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

...and now for something completely different (at least for me)...
"Piratski Black Pearl" - Jack Sparrow's long-lost wristwatch...








Komandirskie 531 brass case (dechromed, brushed and rotated), old brass 110 bezel, even older 22XX vintage dial,
Komandirskie gold hands, Favinov second hand, saddle leather strap from the vault


----------



## onastar1989

Irreversible Mechanism said:


> ...and now for something completely different (at least for me)...
> "Piratski Black Pearl" - Jack Sparrow's long-lost wristwatch...
> View attachment 15813815
> 
> Komandirskie 531 brass case (dechromed, brushed and rotated), old brass 110 bezel, even older 22XX vintage dial,
> Komandirskie gold hands, Favinov second hand, saddle leather strap from the vault


When you strip the case with acid, do you leave the crystal in?
Thank you.


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

onastar1989 said:


> When you strip the case with acid, do you leave the crystal in?
> Thank you.


I took the crystal off but AFAIK you can leave it in. The acrylic won't be affected by the acid (which is sold in plastic bottles anyway).


----------



## FWilkens

TGIF with my orange scuba dude mod


----------



## kopos




----------



## greyfellow

Some kind of "meal made from leftovers", this nice dial, bought from meranom as "sandwich dial with minor defects" should not spend his life in the drawer anymore . . .


----------



## Sayan

Finally got it done. 020 case with 2409 movement, the dial is from Meranome SE 420724S, minute and hour hands from Favinov, second hand from one second closer, bezel eBay seller arkustime, steel bezel insert from dwl watches.


----------



## onastar1989

Irreversible Mechanism said:


> I took the crystal off but AFAIK you can leave it in. The acrylic won't be affected by the acid (which is sold in plastic bottles anyway).


Thank you!


----------



## jimzilla

Basic beater Mod, Old School Case, nothing fancy. 1990'S Movement that runs great.


----------



## DocTone

Irreversible Mechanism said:


> ...and now for something completely different (at least for me)...
> "Piratski Black Pearl" - Jack Sparrow's long-lost wristwatch...
> 
> Komandirskie 531 brass case (dechromed, brushed and rotated), old brass 110 bezel, even older 22XX vintage dial,
> Komandirskie gold hands, Favinov second hand, saddle leather strap from the vault


Excellent work and combination with the strap. turning the crown ( case) to 7 o'clock is a great detail. 
please can you show also a wristshot ? Would appreciated.


----------



## haha

Sayan said:


> Finally got it done. 020 case with 2409 movement, the dial is from Meranome SE 420724S, minute and hour hands from Favinov, second hand from one second closer, bezel eBay seller arkustime, steel bezel insert from dwl watches.
> 
> View attachment 15816808
> 
> 
> View attachment 15816812


Nice !
Did you put a flat caseback ? If so, can you show us a profile pic to see the thickness difference ?


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

DocTone said:


> Excellent work and combination with the strap. turning the crown ( case) to 7 o'clock is a great detail.
> please can you show also a wristshot ? Would appreciated.


Thanks! Here comes the wristshot:


----------



## jimzilla

Latest Mod...
Refurbished old school case
New Crystal and ring
Favinov under the crystal
One Second Closer Bezel - PVD
CT stainless Bezel insert
Aquaman Case Back from Komanderskie.com
$15.00 Band
Powered by a Vintage 2414


----------



## mariomart

So, on Friday I was graced with a visit from @1afc in the afternoon for a coffee and a chat   

@1afc (Alan) brought along an assortment of his pad printed dials for me to check out, and I must say that I was very impressed with his samples.

He graciously gifted me with one of his Big Zero sterile dials (in a Leftie dial feet configuration) designed to fit a Vostok 24XX movement and asked me to do something with it.

So, doing what I could with what I had at hand I present to you the Vostok Komandirskie Big Zero for Lefties 

The case is a Vostok Komandirskie Type 811, the movement is a Vostok 2409, the dial is a custom made leftie printed by @1afc and the hands are from @igorIV .

Thanks for a great conversation and meet up Alan


----------



## Rista

SE dial
720 PVD lumed bezel from Meranom

Needs better hands though.


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Rista said:


> Needs better hands though.


I'd go for either black (modern) paddle or long black sword hands, combined with a black second hand in the same style as the red one.


----------



## Wrist Bound

Aged a couple Komandirskie's this weekend.


----------



## jimzilla

I'm going to have to try that acid etching Wrist Bound and Irreversible Mechanism you guys are putting out some nice creations. Kudos to you both


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Irreversible Mechanism said:


> ...and now for something completely different (at least for me)...
> "Piratski Black Pearl" - Jack Sparrow's long-lost wristwatch...
> View attachment 15813815
> 
> Komandirskie 531 brass case (dechromed, brushed and rotated), old brass 110 bezel, even older 22XX vintage dial,
> Komandirskie gold hands, Favinov second hand, saddle leather strap from the vault


Do so like this - the strap sets it off really well!


----------



## smartcar8

A little off-topic but an awesome video of a Vostok being pressure tested. Amazing results! Vostok tests starts around 6:10 n the clip.


----------



## Wrist Bound

New bezel on my Moose build. I swear I can’t leave my builds alone. Always changing something.


----------



## Wrist Bound

Made a new strap for my Amphibian “Amphibian”. Brushed half the strap. Burnt lines then waxed and heat treated the other half. I think it goes well with the build.


----------



## Wrist Bound

Added some aged brass Chicago screws to this moose build.


----------



## stevarad

Wrist Bound said:


> Added some aged brass Chicago screws to this moose build.


You are real artist.

My great respect, Sir!

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Wrist Bound

stevarad said:


> You are real artist.
> 
> My great respect, Sir!
> 
> Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


Thank you


----------



## kopos




----------



## Mr. Bezel

Crown-Mod.


































I used this part from a Dunlop-Valve (for Bicycle):








and pressed it simply on the crown...


----------



## Wrist Bound

Mr. Bezel said:


> Crown-Mod.
> View attachment 15830739
> 
> 
> View attachment 15830738
> View attachment 15830743
> View attachment 15830744
> View attachment 15830745
> 
> I used this part from a Dunlop-Valve (for Bicycle):
> View attachment 15830749
> 
> and pressed it simply on the crown...


That is cool!!


----------



## Mr. Bezel

Wrist Bound said:


> That is cool!!


Thank you very much, but this is nothing, if I look at your creations !.
If you want to modify a crown as well, you do need one of the "cheap" versions, which have this chrome plated cap pressed on. Then you need a Rim Nut that will fit, which is the much more difficult part, because only some (very rare) of them, do have the tight inner diameter you will need.


----------



## Wrist Bound

Aged a plain brass bezel insert. Heat treated a new bezel. Digging this watch!


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Mr. Bezel said:


> *Crown Mod*
> View attachment 15830739


.
Genius !!

The era of the crown mod has begun.
All of us are now searching our drawers and hardware bins looking for anything that will fit over the crown.....or perhaps a piece of metal rod that we can put into a drill press chuck and turn it as a lathe. 
That is what I will do today.
.


----------



## jimzilla

Matt_Bored_O said:


> .
> Genius !!
> 
> The era of the crown mod has begun.
> All of us are now searching our drawers and hardware bins looking for anything that will fit over the crown.....or perhaps a piece of metal rod that we can put into a drill press chuck and turn it as a lathe.
> That is what I will do today.
> .


I am surprised no one produces any as of yet, I would think you would have just as many Crown choices as Bezel choices along with other products.


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Maybe I've already shown this mod here (I don't really remember) but my "Amphiscaphe" got a new polished/brushed strap (which came to me with a new 020 from komandirskie.com) with an integrated butterfly clasp and I'm pretty happy with the combo.
For the mod I mainly used Vostok standard or well-known aftermarket parts: hands from Favinov and vostok-watches24 (second hand), coin edge bezel from Arkustime and a ceramics bezel insert from AliExpress (which has an inner diameter of 30.6mm, too small for fitting around the Amphibia crystal). So I had to grind off some of the outer rim of the thick Plexi to fit the insert.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

.
Perhaps this could be the next frontier of the Vostok Crown Mod ?

*Lumed Crown*​








Zelos Hammerhead​_photo: ChristopherChia_
.
.
Laser etched and filled with lume should be possible for a Vostok crown or custom made crown.
Don't forget to cover the lume with a coat of CA glue or similar to protect it from water damage. Some guys use epoxy as the binder but you must only use a completely colourless epoxy - most have a honey colour tone. I use laquer and cover it with CA glue for bezel pips.
.


----------



## Wrist Bound

jimzilla said:


> I am surprised no one produces any as of yet, I would think you would have just as many Crown choices as Bezel choices along with other products.
> 
> View attachment 15832243
> 
> View attachment 15832242


Keep us informed if you release that file would you? I'm itching to get a few brass ones made.


----------



## DocTone

Sorry double post


----------



## DocTone

Mr. Bezel said:


> Crown-Mod.
> I used this part from a Dunlop-Valve (for Bicycle):
> 
> and pressed it simply on the crown...


Great Idea !


----------



## Mr. Bezel

DocTone said:


> Great Idea !


Thank you very much, but it wasn´t exactly to 100% my idea, because "mixmaster" from another Forum experimented with a Schrader (or American) valve dust cap for his crown, which inspired me to try parts from a bicyle valve that have the same inner diameter.


----------



## onastar1989

Matt_Bored_O said:


> .
> Genius !!
> 
> The era of the crown mod has begun.
> All of us are now searching our drawers and hardware bins looking for anything that will fit over the crown.....or perhaps a piece of metal rod that we can put into a drill press chuck and turn it as a lathe.
> That is what I will do today.
> .


Exactly! 
The stainless crowns come in at just over 7mm and can be easily filed down.
The wrapped "tin can" crowns can be peeled to the brass crown underneath, which can also be filed and shaped to fit.

I'm working on cutting down a brass .357 casing and fit it with a plastic bushing to size it down from 9mm to 7mm.

I'm imagining all kinds of crown mods to show up here soon.. hats off to Mr. Bezel.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

onastar1989 said:


> View attachment 15833969


.
This I like !!

It could be kept as is or filed down into any shape.

The centre can be filled with solder which can be easily shaped or you can cut a design into the solder and fill it with lume. Or the entire centre can be filled with lume.

The nut can be soldered onto the brass crown because solder sticks to brass but not so well to stainless steel. No need for epoxy and it can be un-soldered if necessary.

A big nut crown is good for people with arthritis. Though I don't have arthritis, I find that certain bezel and case combinations make it difficult to wind the crown.
.


----------



## Kotsov

onastar1989 said:


> Exactly!
> The stainless crowns come in at just over 7mm and can be easily filed down.
> The wrapped "tin can" crowns can be peeled to the brass crown underneath, which can also be filed and shaped to fit.
> 
> I'm working on cutting down a brass .357 casing and fit it with a plastic bushing to size it down from 9mm to 7mm.
> 
> I'm imagining all kinds of crown mods to show up here soon.. hats off to Mr. Bezel.
> View attachment 15833965
> 
> View attachment 15833969
> 
> View attachment 15833972


Wouldn't something rimless like 9mm or 380 ACP be better?


----------



## jimzilla

Wrist Bound said:


> Keep us informed if you release that file would you? I'm itching to get a few brass ones made.


I just got this from another post It is not my idea. it is the brain child of* Christopher-N
Here is his post *
A little Idea I had - Vostok 420 Case shroud | WatchUSeek Watch Forums


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

.
Some of you may remember that several years ago forum member and bezel producing machinist in Russia, pers184, produced a stainless steel 'Tuna Can' shroud with a crown extender. He also offered a few bezel choices for it. It used a 420 case.
The price was reasonable
I don't know if he sold any to our forum members as I don't recall anyone posting anything.
He also produced a nice swing lug model based on a 110 case
Both these models seem to have disappeared from his offerings ??
There are rumours of Vostok producing a Tuna Can model in the near future as well as a swing lug model.

Here are a few photos of his model.


























_photos: pers184_
.


----------



## Wimads

Can you screw up a simple bezel mod? Well yes! Apparently you can.....

Bought this 12h bezel from Komandirskie.com. But when I tried to put it on, it appeared very tight, and I could not manage to get it on with my bare hands, no matter how hard I tried.
I tried using the previous bezel on top (with some cloth for protection inbetween) for some added leverage, but no luck.
The previous bezel was very easy to remove and press on again, so I tried swapping the spring from that one. No luck either, problem is with the bezel, not with the spring apparently.
*I should have stopped there....*

But of course I wanted it on, so I took the nearest hard object and hammered it on (still with some cloth for protection Inbetween). And presto, the bezel fits! 😁 yay! But wait...

Its so tight I can't even turn it, not even with a cloth for friction. 😳 Yeah, I probably should have anticipated that... Better swap back on the previous bezel and take my loss.

But fck! 😰 It's so tight I can't even get it off, no matter what I try, or what knife I use, its fixed in place pretty solidly.... Despite the cloth I used for protection, the case got pretty scratched up in trying to remove it... But it won't go nowhere...

So now I have a Komandirskie with a scratched up case and a fixed 12h bezel stuck at 9:59... 😒


----------



## Mr. Bezel

Matt_Bored_O said:


> There are rumours of Vostok producing a Tuna Can model in the near future as well as a swing lug model.


At the moment I can at least confirm that a dealer is in contact with Vostok to realize a new edition of the swing lug modell. If such a case is desired by the community, I recommend that the interested parties contact the dealer of their choice in order to convince Vostok of a worthwhile investment so that this legendary case can be available on the market again.


----------



## Mr. Bezel

Wimads said:


> Bought this 12h bezel from Komandirskie.com.


I know these problems very well!
All you need is patience and you have to adjust the spring wire until it fits. Sounds easy, but it can sometimes take you over an hour to be successful.
As you know now, never use force to put the bezel on the case!  
To be honest, you may never be as happy with your watch as it is now. So my advice is to buy a new case and bezel and not look back on what you've lost. This is the price we all have to pay for experience !. 😥


----------



## jimzilla

Matt_Bored_O said:


> .
> Some of you may remember that several years ago forum member and bezel producing machinist in Russia, pers184, produced a stainless steel 'Tuna Can' shroud with a crown extender. He also offered a few bezel choices for it. It used a 420 case.
> The price was reasonable
> I don't know if he sold any to our forum members as I don't recall anyone posting anything.
> He also produced a nice swing lug model based on a 110 case
> Both these models seem to have disappeared from his offerings ??
> There are rumours of Vostok producing a Tuna Can model in the near future as well as a swing lug model.
> 
> Here are a few photos of his model.
> 
> View attachment 15834414
> 
> 
> View attachment 15834415
> 
> View attachment 15834417
> 
> _photos: pers184_
> .


I would give up a nut for one of those set up's! 
I think pers184 has all but disappeared. I have one of his bezels, top notch!
It's a shame.


----------



## Wimads

Mr. Bezel said:


> I know these problems very well!
> All you need is patience and you have to adjust the spring wire until it fits. Sounds easy, but it can sometimes take you over an hour to be successful.
> As you know now, never use force to put the bezel on the case!
> To be honest, you may never be as happy with your watch as it is now. So my advice is to buy a new case and bezel and not look back on what you've lost. This is the price we all have to pay for experience !. 😥


So how does one adjust the spring?

I had two springs. The one of the bezel I had on it before, and the one of the new bezel. The old bezel easily popped on and off, and the spring was adjusted very wide (nearly a semi circle).
The new one had the spring adjusted much tighter (nearly closed circle). Yet swapping the springs did not make any difference at all... So I assumed the bezel was at fault rather than the spring - unless I'm looking at this in the wrong way?

But luckily these Komandirskies are pretty cheap. So replacement isn't going to hurt my wallet too much..


----------



## Mr. Bezel

Wimads said:


> So how does one adjust the spring?


The Komandirskie bezels are very tight and fit perfectly (much better than any other I know). So you have to try until the spring works the way you need it to.
I do expand it as much as possible and I bend the ends a little bit inside.













Then I put the spring inside the bezel and make sure, that it fits exactly into the groove. If you use some silicone grease (just a little bit!) you might find it very helpful for the next step.
Now you have two possibilities to put the bezel on the case:
1. You lay the bezel in place and you turn it down with some pressure.
2. Look where the spring is open and make sure it is facing forward. Then place the bezel with the closed side at an angle from below (the purpose is, to grab the groove from the case with the spring) and try to bring the bezel into position with even pressure (while moving your two thumbs along the bezel to the right and left at the same time) until it snaps in.






This method is sometimes useful when the other one fails!.


----------



## kurtvw4

Wimads said:


> Can you screw up a simple bezel mod? Well yes! Apparently you can.....


I feel your pain 

Today after 4 months of waiting my 160355 from chistopolcity.com rocks up - before picture:









Had my spares waiting - dial & hands from vostok-watches24, bezel from boris_gvb.
Dial and hands swap goes all fine, close up the watch and time for the bezel swap, but that darn stock bezel is stuck on hard. I've never had this problem with my other 2 amphibias. Tried a pry tool and cloth, butter knife and cloth, eventually frustration got the better of me and went in with the pry tool with no cloth to the point where it even felt like the pry tool was bending.

End result - case all scratched up around the 12: 
















And the stock bezel is still not going anywhere... UGGGHH!!!!


----------



## Mr. Bezel

kurtvw4 said:


> End result - case all scratched up around the 12:


In many videos you can see, how people do use a knife to remove the bezel, which is (as you know now) not the very best advice. Please try the next time a tire lever (made of solide plastic) for bicycles or / and a guitar plectrum. Both do never scratch anything and work perfectly!.


----------



## kurtvw4

Mr. Bezel said:


> In many videos you can see, how people do use a knife to remove the bezel, which is (as you know now) not the very best advice. Please try the next time a tire lever (made of solide plastic) for bicycles or / and a guitar plectrum. Both do never scratch anything and work perfectly!.


Thanks for the advice, but I think plastic tools will probably just break on this particular watch... I've removed bezels from other vostoks before but this bezel is stuck on there hard. I actually dont care about the scratches on it anymore, I've been going at it with a flat head screwdriver but still no success (I dont even want to take a pic of it now). 
I'm about ready to salvage the internals and crown and bin the rest.


----------



## Mr. Bezel

kurtvw4 said:


> I'm about ready to salvage the internals and crown and bin the rest.


That is really sad !
Some bezels seem to be forged in hell !!


----------



## Wimads

Mr. Bezel said:


> The Komandirskie bezels are very tight and fit perfectly (much better than any other I know). So you have to try until the spring works the way you need it to.
> I do expand it as much as possible and I bend the ends a little bit inside.
> View attachment 15835479
> View attachment 15835481
> 
> Then I put the spring inside the bezel and make sure, that it fits exactly into the groove. If you use some silicone grease (just a little bit!) you might find it very helpful for the next step.
> Now you have two possibilities to put the bezel on the case:
> 1. You lay the bezel in place and you turn it down with some pressure.
> 2. Look where the spring is open and make sure it is facing forward. Then place the bezel with the closed side at an angle from below (the purpose is, to grab the groove from the case with the spring) and try to bring the bezel into position with even pressure (while moving your two thumbs along the bezel to the right and left at the same time) until it snaps in.
> View attachment 15835536
> This method is sometimes useful when the other one fails!.


So thats pretty much what I did, spring expanded as much as you show, and seated nicely in the groove. Only didn't bend the ends like you show - I guess that prevents the ends from catching on the inside of the bezel? Guess that makes sense..

Wish I could get the damn bezel off to see if I can make it fit normally by playing around with the spring.. but its not giving even half a millimeter, and not even trying to be careful anymore... Permanently fcked it seems. ??


----------



## Wimads

kurtvw4 said:


> I feel your pain
> 
> Today after 4 months of waiting my 160355 from chistopolcity.com rocks up - before picture:
> View attachment 15835491
> 
> 
> Had my spares waiting - dial & hands from vostok-watches24, bezel from boris_gvb.
> Dial and hands swap goes all fine, close up the watch and time for the bezel swap, but that darn stock bezel is stuck on hard. I've never had this problem with my other 2 amphibias. Tried a pry tool and cloth, butter knife and cloth, eventually frustration got the better of me and went in with the pry tool with no cloth to the point where it even felt like the pry tool was bending.
> 
> End result - case all scratched up around the 12:
> View attachment 15835498
> View attachment 15835500
> 
> 
> And the stock bezel is still not going anywhere... UGGGHH!!!!
> 
> View attachment 15835537


Ouch, that's even more frustrating... In my case it was just my own stupidity.


----------



## mconlonx

Wimads said:


> So thats pretty much what I did, spring expanded as much as you show, and seated nicely in the groove. Only didn't bend the ends like you show - I guess that prevents the ends from catching on the inside of the bezel? Guess that makes sense..
> 
> Wish I could get the damn bezel off to see if I can make it fit normally by playing around with the spring.. but its not giving even half a millimeter, and not even trying to be careful anymore... Permanently fcked it seems. 🤬😂


If it is on that tight, I'd be willing to bet that you jammed some of the spring between the case and bezel. Quite possibly a lost cause. Because it is chrome over brass, no polishing that out of the case. However, you could strip the chrome off, and then fix it... if you're into brass...


----------



## Wimads

mconlonx said:


> If it is on that tight, I'd be willing to bet that you jammed some of the spring between the case and bezel. Quite possibly a lost cause. Because it is chrome over brass, no polishing that out of the case. However, you could strip the chrome off, and then fix it... if you're into brass...


Yup, lost cause pretty much.

Even if I'd want to strip the chrome, I'd still need to get the bezel off in the first place. Am not sure how I'll manage that without damaging more than just the chrome plating....


----------



## mconlonx

Wimads said:


> Yup, lost cause pretty much.
> 
> Even if I'd want to strip the chrome, I'd still need to get the bezel off in the first place. Am not sure how I'll manage that without damaging more than just the chrome plating....


Well, I'd need to mail from the USA, but I do have a spare case I could send your way. Might be able to round up a 12hr bezel as well. ...but not one with that snazzy pip like you got.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

kurtvw4 said:


> .......... I actually dont care about the scratches on it anymore, I've been going at it with a flat head screwdriver but still no success ...........


.
You will get it off eventually. Then you can remove the scratches although for those who have a Komandirskie with chrome plating it is not so easy to simply sand the metal without damaging or removing some of the chrome.

I have had several bezels that were impossible to remove.
I had to take utility knife blades and hammer them under the bezel at two, and sometimes three, opposite places. It worked good but created a few scratches that were easily removed with sandpaper. Use the single piece blades - not the thinner snap-off blades. They are thicker and stronger. Small pieces of the blade edge may become stuck and break off underneath the bezel but you can easily remove these pieces when the bezel is removed.








Professional bezel removing tools use this same principle: sharp blades are forced under the bezel at several places simultaneously.

This is what I now use. It is a vintage Rolex but new versions of other brands can be found everywhere. Search for 'bezel remover'. I use it only for bezels that are difficult to remove.









.


----------



## Wimads

mconlonx said:


> Well, I'd need to mail from the USA, but I do have a spare case I could send your way. Might be able to round up a 12hr bezel as well. ...but not one with that snazzy pip like you got.


Very kind, though honestly was trying to avoid modding more than bezels (that also excludes swapping innards in different cases). After 2 broken Molnija movements I decided that keeping it to modding bezels is the safer bet for me (the irony 😂)

Edit: though I suppose not much to loose here anymore anyway...


----------



## kurtvw4

Matt_Bored_O said:


> .
> You will get it off eventually. Then you can remove the scratches although for those who have a Komandirskie with chrome plating it is not so easy to simply sand the metal without damaging or removing some of the chrome.
> 
> I have had several bezels that were impossible to remove.
> I had to take utility knife blades and hammer them under the bezel at two, and sometimes three, opposite places. It worked good but created a few scratches that were easily removed with sandpaper. Use the single piece blades - not the thinner snap-off blades. They are thicker and stronger. Small pieces of the blade edge may become stuck and break off underneath the bezel but you can easily remove these pieces when the bezel is removed.
> View attachment 15835688
> 
> Professional bezel removing tools use this same principle: sharp blades are forced under the bezel at several places simultaneously.
> 
> This is what I now use. It is a vintage Rolex but new versions of other brands can be found everywhere. Search for 'bezel remover'. I use it only for bezels that are difficult to remove.
> 
> View attachment 15835704
> 
> .


Thanks, but I've decided not to try anymore after stabbing my thumb in the process . The 160 case does seems to be fully stainless steel and brushed. I was thinking about salvaging it with sandpaper if the bezel could come off, but it defeated me 

I haven't given up on the mod tho. Still have the movement, dial, hands and bezel. I've ordered an empty 120 case from soviet.market to transfer the internals to. Just not sure if the 18mm strap will suit my wrist, but we'll see


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

kurtvw4 said:


> ......it defeated me


.
It's a Russian watch. Contend with it. Both you and it will survive. Russians are tough, very tough, but you become close friends after a fight.
.

_"If it's stuck, force it.

If it breaks, it needed to be replaced anyway...."
._


----------



## Wrist Bound

Made a new strap for my “stainless” mod. Or so I like to call it.
Bezel is a standard 120 that was turned on a lathe.


----------



## Mr. Bezel

Crown-Mod. II
































I used a dust cap from a Schrader valve and simply pressed it onto the crown again.
The other two notable features of the watch are the bezel from "roytone" (eBay) and the hands from "Komandirskie.com"


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Mr. Bezel said:


> Crown-Mod. II
> View attachment 15837398
> 
> View attachment 15837401
> 
> View attachment 15837439
> 
> View attachment 15837440
> 
> I used a dust cap from a Schrader valve and simply pressed it onto the crown again.
> The other two notable features of the watch are the bezel from "roytone" (eBay) and the hands from "Komandirskie.com"


I like the idea for the crown mod; very neat.

Oddly when I bought my 420381 the first thing I did was change the bezel to the Vostok Grill which is similar but doesn't seem to have the same 'presence' as the one you fitted. I've not ventured into handset changes yet.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

.
I must buy one of those grill bezels.

I suspect they are not popular, but I think they are very practical.
I need a completely damage proof watch when I fix my car or change the oil and I scrape my watch on the cement as I lie on my back under the car. 
I _refuse_ to remove my watch when I do any type of work.

That is why I don't own expensive watches.
........... no money is the other reason. 
.


----------



## onastar1989

Matt_Bored_O said:


> .
> I must buy one of those grill bezels.
> 
> I suspect they are not popular, but I think they are very practical.
> I need a completely damage proof watch when I fix my car or change the oil and I scrape my watch on the cement as I lie on my back under the car.
> I _refuse_ to remove my watch when I do any type of work.
> 
> That is why I don't own expensive watches.
> ........... no money is the other reason.
> .


Because you know as soon as you do buy an expensive watch, that will be the one you scratch.


----------



## onastar1989

Does anybody know where to buy a T2-6 bezel besides kom.com? They are out of stock for several months.
Thanks!


----------



## onastar1989

Mr. Bezel said:


> Crown-Mod. II
> View attachment 15837398
> 
> View attachment 15837401
> 
> View attachment 15837439
> 
> View attachment 15837440
> 
> I used a dust cap from a Schrader valve and simply pressed it onto the crown again.
> The other two notable features of the watch are the bezel from "roytone" (eBay) and the hands from "Komandirskie.com"


This looks awesome. I like the grille, but how about a knurled bezel to match the new crown?


----------



## lunagazer

A.Sev said:


> As the old thread (Here: Vostok Mod - the Revival) exceeded the functional limitations of many people's web browsers, Chascomm wisely locked it down so that we can start up a whole new 500 page monster of modified Russian goodness.
> 
> I've been off for a while doing a multitude of other things, including (but not limited to) doing a couple small runs of custom brass and stainless dials for Vostok mods (not taking any orders, none for sale, sorry)
> 
> In among all of that, I had time to finally finish up a long standing mod. Originally I had this 813 dial with the old school blued steel hands in a 150 case for a year or so, but I just could not get it to sit right on my wrist, the Lug to Lug is just over where I'm comfortable with so it never got any wrist time.
> 
> Final revision, I blasted a new 710 case, neptune caseback and crown to a matte finish, chucked the movement into a blue PVD steel spacer I had from ebay (not that you can see it, but I know it's there). For the bezel, I took one of the large size (090/100/150) smooth pilot bezels from Meranom (because those sit at the same height as the crystal, unlike the small pilot bezels) and carved out some angular "rock" texture, hand polishing all of the facets before heat bluing it to match/compliment the hands. I quite like the way it came out, especially paired with a blushark striped navy elastic strap. The goal was to compliment the simplicity and stark nature of the dial with just a little extra flair.
> 
> View attachment 15163523
> View attachment 15163529
> View attachment 15163531
> 
> 
> ~Adam


Now THAT'S what I call modding!!! 
I've modded my 420 cased Amphibian but...I just changed the bezel & replaced the movement with a new 2416B.


----------



## Mr. Bezel

onastar1989 said:


> This looks awesome. I like the grille, but how about a knurled bezel to match the new crown?


Yes, that would look very good as well, but I built this watch because of the grill bezel and the standard crown was the only thing that didn't really fit into the picture.


----------



## DocTone

Matt_Bored_O said:


> .
> I must buy one of those grill bezels.
> 
> I suspect they are not popular, but I think they are very practical.
> I need a completely damage proof watch when I fix my car or change the oil and I scrape my watch on the cement as I lie on my back under the car.
> I _refuse_ to remove my watch when I do any type of work.
> 
> That is why I don't own expensive watches.
> ........... no money is the other reason.
> .


bombproof anyway...
But be a fanboy collecting dust is a must 👍🤡


----------



## Mr. Bezel

onastar1989 said:


> Does anybody know where to buy a T2-6 bezel besides kom.com? They are out of stock for several months.


Sorry, there's no other dealer I know offering this bezel, but wait a little longer because you missed the moment when they had it back in stock (they sold the last one about a week ago) and it's quite possible that they'll get a few new bezels next month.


----------



## marctibu

Yellow
















Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LBPolarBear

marctibu said:


> Yellow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


Nice! What dial number is that?


----------



## onastar1989

Dial for Vostok Amphibian 333 yellow minor defects


Dial for Vostok Amphibian 333 yellow minor defects minor defects




meranom.com


----------



## onastar1989

Mr. Bezel said:


> Sorry, there's no other dealer I know offering this bezel, but wait a little longer because you missed the moment when they had it back in stock (they sold the last one about a week ago) and it's quite possible that they'll get a few new bezels next month.


Thank you


----------



## Mr. Bezel

Wrong post, sorry!


----------



## Rista

onastar1989 said:


> Does anybody know where to buy a T2-6 bezel besides kom.com? They are out of stock for several months.
> Thanks!


They are in stock now.


----------



## sscorpio39

Hello everyone!


----------



## sscorpio39

I am looking for a little help to read some hands to modify my 420, the dial I have chosen is this one with a hamilton style, smooth bezel and dark brown leather strap. As much as I look at hands in different places, they have not convinced me or I have not just made up my mind. Any suggestion? Greetings!


----------



## thewatchadude

sscorpio39 said:


> I am looking for a little help to read some hands to modify my 420, the dial I have chosen is this one with a hamilton style, smooth bezel and dark brown leather strap. As much as I look at hands in different places, they have not convinced me or I have not just made up my mind. Any suggestion? Greetings!


I usually keep the Vostok hands in my mods, I consider them the spirit of the brand (rightly or wringly, it's everyone's perception) when almost everything else has been changed.

Below is what I've done with somewhat similar parts:










Numerals of the modern dial version are grey, which makes them a bit difficult to read. In my view this goes against the spirit of the "field watch" mod. Some older versions with white numerals can be found.

I put it on an admiralty grey Phoenix NATO strap to emphasize the military aspect.


----------



## Mr. Bezel

sscorpio39 said:


> Any suggestion?


What about this one?

*Silver minute & hour sword hands 1 with SuperLumiNova for VOSTOK AMPHIBIA and KOMANDIRSKIE watches*

They are from "Vostok-Watches24" and in my opinion very close to the Hamilton hands.


----------



## LBPolarBear

Did a little minor tweaking of the newly arrived triplets!


----------



## LBPolarBear

Almost forgot the 4th addition to the family with a band & bezel swap...


----------



## onastar1989

sscorpio39 said:


> I am looking for a little help to read some hands to modify my 420, the dial I have chosen is this one with a hamilton style, smooth bezel and dark brown leather strap. As much as I look at hands in different places, they have not convinced me or I have not just made up my mind. Any suggestion? Greetings!


How about Troika hands from One Second Closer?
Not sure if he's still on eBay.


----------



## onastar1989

Rista said:


> They are in stock now.


Got it, thanks!


----------



## marctibu

LBPolarBear said:


> Nice! What dial number is that?


Thank you it's 419 dial 

Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

onastar1989 said:


> How about Troika hands from One Second Closer?
> Not sure if he's still on eBay.


He is not on Ebay any more but his web shop is still online.


----------



## Wrist Bound

Wearing this one today. Classic Amphibian with a little modding. 🤣


----------



## mpt

Before:





































After:





































Base: some old komandirskie

cleaned up 
dechromed and brushed case
brushed caseback
'neptune' bezel from meranom, brushed side
dial from aliexpress
new standard hands
silicone grease on all gaskets
a little crystal polishing (I could do more, I know )
silicon hermond strap


----------



## Mr. Bezel

mpt said:


> Before:


I can´t see the difference (just kidding! 😄 )
Great Job !!! 👍👍👍


----------



## ronnypudding

LBPolarBear said:


> Almost forgot the 4th addition to the family with a band & bezel swap...
> View attachment 15840990


Interesting dial!

Joe


----------



## LBPolarBear

ronnypudding said:


> Interesting dial!
> 
> Joe


It sure is- and the lume is insane!
Vostok Amphibian SE 710AN1


----------



## kopos




----------



## mpt

Mr. Bezel said:


> I can´t see the difference (just kidding! 😄 )
> Great Job !!! 👍👍👍


Yeah, only a few cosmetic changes 
Thanks.


----------



## Wrist Bound

Just had a smooth bezel turned on a lathe. Heat treated before I sent it out. Now it has some depth and two toned. Looks much better on my piranha build.


----------



## Rimmed762

Mr. Bezel said:


> Crown-Mod. II
> I used a dust cap from a Schrader valve and simply pressed it onto the crown again.


Why I haven't realized that before. I have turned different stuff to keychains etc. But I haven't realized the amount of crown mods available.


----------



## Rimmed762

sscorpio39 said:


> I am looking for a little help to read some hands to modify my 420, the dial I have chosen is this one with a hamilton style, smooth bezel and dark brown leather strap. As much as I look at hands in different places, they have not convinced me or I have not just made up my mind. Any suggestion? Greetings!


Original Komandirskie hands fit very nicely to that dial. Combination designed at the factory.

But I might check if Favinov would have 'improved Komandirskie hands'. Bit wider with good lume. Those might do the trick. Or Amphibia hands?

In my humble opinion, that dial asks for subtle and simple hands. Otherwise it would look busy.


----------



## thewatchadude

(Long story to follow. Not really interesting, not high level compared to the impressive mods shown in this thread, and even not good quality pictures. Anyway, let me do my catharsis here.)

I hadn't made a mod for a while when I saw a nice dial on Internet. I checked my spare parts, bought a watch for the case and movement, and the wait began.
I went too impatient however, and decided to unbuild an existing mod to make the new one.

So so long for my favorite mod, the first one I "conceived" (execution actually took a very long time--years...--and was very painful--a couple of dials and a few movements were the price to pay).

















The unbuilding was an opportunity to see that the hands had not been well positioned and left a mark on the dial.










I also reminded that the feet on that RRO SE dial were very short and that I had to use double-face tape to fix it on the movement.










A solution I used also for the new mod, as the number and positions of the new dial's feet did not correspond to the Vostok ones. And knowing my limitations, there was no way I try to fix dial feet in the correct positions.










After a bit of cutting and grinding, here we are.










Some troubles with the hands (the hour hand now has marks, as has the dial on the 3o'clock index). A lot of struggling with the bezel obviously, so much that I had to switch the copper wire with a steel (actually not sure what metal exactly it is made of) one. Too bad for the antimagnetic aspect of the watch, as the caseback is--but actually I don't think the dial has any antimagnetic property.

And finally:

















The lens will need some polishing.

Ultimately the second hand will be "oranged" (when I will have jumped into luming hands).

Also I wanted to change the strap for a navy blue tropic, but 1. the one I have is 18mm wide (forgot about that detail), and 2. I can't take out the current stock silicon strap. So possible solutions: keep the current strap; destroy it to access the pin bars more easily; buy a new strap tool; buy a new 670 watch, switch the cases and use excess parts for another mod. Guess which solution I'm aiming for...


----------



## DocTone

Summer diver needed.


----------



## kurtvw4

So after a failed 160 case mod due to a stubborn bezel, I turned this 160355










Into a 120306


























Dial and hands from vostok-watches24
Bezel from ebay seller, boris_gvb
Case from soviet.market

Its temporarily on a casio strap as I don't have any other 18mm straps. I've ordered an 18mm zulu and the stock 120 rubber strap


----------



## Mr. Bezel

I like colours and this 70´s vintage look...
















Movement: 2409 "Vostok-Watches24"
Dial: 660.3 Scuba-Dude Sandwich Sunburst "Vostok-Watches24"
Case: 710 "Vostok-Watches24"
Flat Caseback: "Vostok-Watches24"
Second hand: SEK32 "Vostok-Watches24"
Hands hour & minute: "favinov" (eBay)
Bezel: "arkustime" (eBay)
Nato Strap: JL-BR "Komandirskie.com"


----------



## vanek

Here's my first more in-depth mod of a 120658.






























I managed to scratch the dial a bit while putting back the crown and the hour hand was already on.
Watch: 120658
Bezel: ebay, boris_gvb
Bezel insert: aliexpress, 13.5US $ 50% OFF|38 31.5mm Ceramic Bezel Insert For Seiko Dial Prospex Watch Face Watches Replace Accessory Ring SKX007 5kx SPRD Street Collect|Watch Faces| - AliExpress
Strap: aliexpress, 8.84US $ 41% OFF|High Quality Suede Leather Vintage Watch Straps Blue Watchbands Replacement Strap for Watch Accessories 18mm 20mm 22mm 24mm|Watchbands| - AliExpress
Hands: one second closer
The watch with import fee was around 85 dollars, the rest of the parts 75 dollars, not counting the equipment I purchased. The mod was inspired by Just one more watch mod on youtube.


----------



## stevoe

Heavy metal...










Best wishes,
Stephan


----------



## Micindev

My first mod - Boctok Tropical









Sent from my XQ-AS52 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sayan

Blue Neptune in 020 case with an orange second hand, Baikal bezel, and custom denim strap.


----------



## JonS1967

stevoe said:


> Heavy metal...
> 
> View attachment 15858420
> 
> 
> Best wishes,
> Stephan


Those look great! Which case is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevoe

JonS1967 said:


> Those look great! Which case is that?


Case is 020


----------



## jimzilla

stevoe said:


> Heavy metal...
> 
> View attachment 15858420
> 
> 
> Best wishes,
> Stephan


Where did you get the stainless steel bezels from?


----------



## thewatchadude

Today's work, turning this K-65 650540 into a modern clone of the Albatros RRO:
























Next step will be find the appropriate black&red rubber strap.

Interestingly, when opening the K-65 I noticed that the rotor is slightly indented. I don't think this happened during transportation, so just bad QC. I kept that rotor as it doesn't seem to have an impact on how the watch is working.


----------



## JonS1967

stevoe said:


> Case is 020


Thanks! Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevoe

jimzilla said:


> Where did you get the stainless steel bezels from?











BEZELS WITH INSERTS FOR VOSTOK WATCHES


All bezels are supplied with an inserted spring!




www.vostok-watches24.com












But the insert on this one is from one-second-closer


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

.
Guys,
This thread is long and I personally don't like to wade through countless posts asking fellow members:

_"What bezel is that?"....."Where did you get that...." _

Please, please, always list the source of your parts, part numbers, etc. etc.

I now refuse to 'like' any post that does not give this information. 
We are not adversaries or competitors, we are fellow enthusiasts.
.


----------



## marctibu

Have a nice week.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Bezel

Matt_Bored_O said:


> We are not adversaries or competitors, we are fellow enthusiasts.


 👍* !*


----------



## Wimads

Mr. Bezel said:


> ?* !*


Agreed as well. Pics without description are fine for the WRUW threads. Here we discuss mods, so we want to know how it was done!

As for an update on my bezel fiasco. Fellow member @mconlonx was very kind to ship me a spare case and an extra bezel insert! So didn't have to write off the mangled Komandirskie.

Swapped the internals into the new case. Was a bit nervous about that, since my previous experience with swapping movements was screwing up the keyless works of two Molnija's despite watching instructions... But the Vostok movement is a lot easier  So that went smoother than expected, internals swapped in 5 minutes.










Vostok 811783
Bezel from Vostok-Poljot.com (boris_gvb)
Insert sent by @mconlonx, but I think its from one second closer (or at least they have one like this as well).

As for the old case, without the movement in it, I was comfortable using a bit more force to get the bezel off. But it just won't budge.... one tough comrade....


----------



## Mr. Bezel

Wimads said:


> Agreed as well. Pics without description are fine for the WRUW threads. Here we discuss mods, so we want to know how it was done!


Unfortunately, there will be still a few members who will continue to support these guys *(which is of course their right to do so!). *
But they should bear in mind, that they will also support disrespect in this community.


----------



## mconlonx

Wimads said:


> Agreed as well. Pics without description are fine for the WRUW threads. Here we discuss mods, so we want to know how it was done!
> 
> As for an update on my bezel fiasco. Fellow member @mconlonx was very kind to ship me a spare case and an extra bezel insert! So didn't have to write off the mangled Komandirskie.
> 
> Swapped the internals into the new case. Was a bit nervous about that, since my previous experience with swapping movements was screwing up the keyless works of two Molnija's despite watching instructions... But the Vostok movement is a lot easier  So that went smoother than expected, internals swapped in 5 minutes.
> 
> View attachment 15861275
> 
> 
> Vostok 811783
> Bezel from Vostok-Poljot.com (boris_gvb)
> Insert sent by @mconlonx, but I think its from one second closer (or at least they have one like this as well).
> 
> As for the old case, without the movement in it, I was comfortable using a bit more force to get the bezel off. But it just won't budge.... one tough comrade....
> View attachment 15861298


Yes, extra OSC insert I had kicking around.

Here's how the silver version looks:










I posted this previously, but...:
811 case, 2414 movement, black date wheel OEM Vostok dial, OSC hands, aftermarket bezel off ebay (I forget the vendor, but prob someone listed on modstok.com )


----------



## Parkgate

Not built a mod in ages, so heres my first build in probably over a year. Dial from an old Vostok but not an Amphibia, hand set Favinov, bezel is a re-worked Vostok item (the ones with the plastic insert), the ceramic insert has been diamond ground to fit the bezel and plexi, in a 150 case with a shark mesh with a machined gate clasp.


----------



## Parkgate

For some reason my above post has duplicated the 5 images that I posted?


----------



## Mr. Bezel

Parkgate said:


> For some reason my above post has duplicated the 5 images that I posted?


It doesn't matter, because it's worth seeing it so often ! What a beautiful watch !


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Parkgate said:


> .
> ......* the ceramic insert has been diamond ground* to fit the bezel and plexi.........
> 
> View attachment 15861710


.
Diamond ground?

What tools?
How did you do this?
.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

.
Another annoying reminder:

If you have altered a part, painted a part, repaired a part, etc. -

*Please, give a short description of tools and methods that you used.*
.
This thread is followed by a large number of guys who like to mod and many who want to learn how to mod.
Teach us.
.
.
There is a thread dedicated to showing only photos of your Amphibias, modded and original.
Show your Amphibias! Part 2
.


----------



## Parkgate

I wrote a guide to grinding ceramic inserts well over a year ago its in the 'A Guide to Buying / Modifying / Repairing VOSTOK AMPHIBIA....page 29, part 2. Maybe someone should direct people to the correct sticky thread?


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Parkgate said:


> I wrote a guide to grinding ceramic inserts well over a year ago its in the 'A Guide to Buying / Modifying / Repairing VOSTOK AMPHIBIA....page 29, part 2. Maybe someone should direct people to the correct sticky thread?


.
That would have been nice to see that link in your own post.
.
The idea is to simply reduce the number of posts asking questions about parts, tools, etc.
.
Parkgate, I know I appeared quite aggressive toward you personally, but that was not intended. It only appeared so.
My words were meant as a general call to all of us but especially to those members who _never_ post helpful info.
I should have been more clear.
However, you could have posted a link to your excellent tutorial since some guys have either never read it, don't know it exists or have forgotten about it.

I admit that I have forgotten most of what I myself have posted.
I also forgot about your tutorial -- and I apologise.
.


----------



## JonS1967

Parkgate said:


> Not built a mod in ages, so heres my first build in probably over a year. Dial from an old Vostok but not an Amphibia, hand set Favinov, bezel is a re-worked Vostok item (the ones with the plastic insert), the ceramic insert has been diamond ground to fit the bezel and plexi, in a 150 case with a shark mesh with a machined gate clasp.
> 
> View attachment 15861710
> View attachment 15861711
> View attachment 15861712
> View attachment 15861713
> View attachment 15861714
> View attachment 15861710
> View attachment 15861711
> View attachment 15861712
> View attachment 15861713
> View attachment 15861714
> View attachment 15861710
> View attachment 15861711
> View attachment 15861712
> View attachment 15861713
> View attachment 15861714


Looks great! The shark mesh works really well on the150 case. Nicely done!


----------



## Wrist Bound

Matt_Bored_O said:


> .
> Another annoying reminder:
> 
> If you have altered a part, painted a part, repaired a part, etc. -
> 
> *Please, give a short description of tools and methods that you used.*
> .
> This thread is followed by a large number of guys who like to mod and many who want to learn how to mod.
> Teach us.
> .
> .
> There is a thread dedicated to showing only photos of your Amphibias, modded and original.
> Show your Amphibias! Part 2
> .


Fair enough.
Here is a K35 That I modded.
Case has been cerakoted in Magpull OD green color. Crown cerakoted in Patriot Brown. Has a 2416 movement. Vintage Boctok dial that was aged using gun blue and an ager called "brass ager". Dial was dipped in the brass ager then I used a fiber pen to brush lighter areas in the dial. Gun blue was then added using a Qtip. Same process with a fiber pen afterwards.
Bezel is stainless steel. I heat treated it using a butane torch. Bezel insert is 1mm thick solid brass custom cut for me. I then aged the brass with ammonia/salt in a sealed container for about 24 hours. Has a cool green patina. This is where things get interesting. The insert was a hair to big in diameter and I mean just a hair. So I heated the bezel up with my torch knowing that the metal would expand. I then dropped the insert in the bezel and let it cool down. So the insert is pressed fit. No tape or adhesive. But the look you see on the insert is due to the heat from the bezel. All of the green patina turned a milky color. I ended up discovering a cool new way to age brass on accident. Way happy with the look! Hands are vintage Vostok. I make my own straps as well. The top 22mm part of the strap I red padded it to changed color and texture. Give it a two toned look.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Wrist Bound said:


> Here is a K35 That I modded.


.
Thanks Wrist Bound for the modding info.
Normally, when a new member posts many watches in a short period of time with no modding info., it can signify that the person is a seller posing as a regular member. Very annoying.

Anyways, I had been wondering how you make your excellent and unique creations. 
Now you have taught us how so I'd like to try those techniques myself.

I also think your straps are great. I like the 'knob and hole' style clasp and the 'semi-bund' style.
Unique and rugged appearance.

All of your work is high calibre and professional.

Cheers,
Matt
.


----------



## Wrist Bound

Thank you sir!


----------



## 356Cruzer

Hello from an aspiring modder!

I've got a 710 B32 which has the standard gilt arrow hands, and I want to change them to the hands in the model below (see pic).

Questions:
1) do these hands have specific name? it would help to know this for google searches
2) Meranom, Vostok24, OSC don't carry these hands -- any ideas for other suppliers who might have them, ideally in gilt?

Thanks.


----------



## gak

356Cruzer said:


> Hello from an aspiring modder!
> 
> I've got a 710 B32 which has the standard gilt arrow hands, and I want to change them to the hands in the model below (see pic).
> 
> Questions:
> 1) do these hands have specific name? it would help to know this for google searches
> 2) Meranom, Vostok24, OSC don't carry these hands -- any ideas for other suppliers who might have them, ideally in gilt?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 15866463


Check favinov on ebay.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

.
@ 356Cruzer

Hands:

IgorIV has very similar hands, in silver _and _gilt.
I have them in silver and have no problems.










see page 3 Post #55 for all info. for IgorIV hands.
--- A Guide: Buying / Modifying / Repairing VOSTOK...

Model # for the hands: *w001g*
g = gilt / brass
.


----------



## Wrist Bound

Vostok-watches24.com has them. Just got a black set in a week ago.


----------



## Wrist Bound

New "Amphibian" Amphibian build completed tonight. Classic Amphibian case cerakoted in dark Tungsten. Stock Vostok bezel that I had turned on a lathe to make smooth. Custom steel dial. Went with two colors for lume. Handmade leather strap I made for another build but ended up liking it better with this one. First time using this style of hands. I'm digging them.


----------



## Mr. Bezel

Wrist Bound said:


> Vostok-watches24.com has them. Just got a black set in a week ago.


Correct !


356Cruzer said:


> Questions:
> 1) do these hands have specific name? it would help to know this for google searches
> 2) Meranom, Vostok24, OSC don't carry these hands -- any ideas for other suppliers who might have them, ideally in gilt?
> 
> Thanks.


I posted this two pages before:








*Silver minute & hour sword hands 1 with SuperLumiNova for VOSTOK AMPHIBIA and KOMANDIRSKIE watches*
You can find them here:









VOSTOK WATCHES - SETS OF MINUTE HOUR HANDS


Shipping time and Payment Options Shipping from Moscow / Russia: The items will be shipped by a Dutch Mail's subsidiary within 4 business days directly from Moscow by registered air mail with a tracking number. It normally takes 4 to 7 business days for a package to arrive in most European...




www.vostok-watches24.com





As far as I know, there is no version available in gilt anywhere

And the Hands of IgorIV of course! (I should have read Matt's post with more attention)


----------



## mpt

mpt said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The above got some patina so I changed strap (some "nylon no-name") and bezel (from another old komandirskie):


----------



## Toweruser

My most recent mod.










The parts from vostok watches24 :

Case 120
Dial 697
Long second hand

Bezel from AM-watches 
Strap from trendart24


----------



## 356Cruzer

Thank you @MrBezel, @wristbound and @gak!

No luck with favinov but will reach out to Igor at Vostok 24 

============



Mr. Bezel said:


> Correct !
> 
> I posted this two pages before:
> View attachment 15866870
> 
> *Silver minute & hour sword hands 1 with SuperLumiNova for VOSTOK AMPHIBIA and KOMANDIRSKIE watches*
> You can find them here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VOSTOK WATCHES - SETS OF MINUTE HOUR HANDS
> 
> 
> Shipping time and Payment Options Shipping from Moscow / Russia: The items will be shipped by a Dutch Mail's subsidiary within 4 business days directly from Moscow by registered air mail with a tracking number. It normally takes 4 to 7 business days for a package to arrive in most European...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vostok-watches24.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know, there is no version available in gilt anywhere
> 
> And the Hands of IgorIV of course! (I should have read Matt's post with more attention)


----------



## 356Cruzer

This is my 710 B32.

Front is stock but the back has been modded with Vostok see through case back and gold rotor. I chose the smaller case back and plain rotor because I like the "porthole" look and it's gives more of low key tool watch vibe.


----------



## Mr. Bezel

356Cruzer said:


> any ideas for other suppliers who might have them, ideally in gilt?


And now in gilt from "Vostok-Watches24"









STUNDEN- / MINUTENZEIGER - PAARE FÜR VOSTOK UHREN


(passend für alle Vostok Werke der 24-er Serie)




www.vostok-watches24.com


----------



## 356Cruzer

@Mr. Bezel - thank you sir!

I could have sworn that wasn't available last week when I checked that site. The Vostok gods are smiling on me 



Mr. Bezel said:


> And now in gilt from "Vostok-Watches24"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STUNDEN- / MINUTENZEIGER - PAARE FÜR VOSTOK UHREN
> 
> 
> (passend für alle Vostok Werke der 24-er Serie)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vostok-watches24.com


----------



## DocTone

One hint maybe. 
Most hands are made by brass. 
by brushing the layer away you can reach a „golden" style ..
not a guarantee, but maybe a choice ... 
here done with favinov's hands


----------



## 356Cruzer

Thanks for the tip. Might have to get a Dremel if I get into serious modding!

I like what you did with your 1967 090 



DocTone said:


> One hint maybe.
> Most hands are made by brass.
> by brushing the layer away you can reach a „golden" style ..
> not a guarantee, but maybe a choice ...
> here done with favinov's hands
> View attachment 15878001


----------



## DocTone

356Cruzer said:


> Thanks for the tip. Might have to get a Dremel if I get into serious modding!
> 
> I like what you did with your 1967 090


Dremel Not recommended because no proper Control ..
use a flat surface - I using a old dial - lay it on it .. brush the hand with fine sandpaper .. 1000 grit
The hand you can fix by your nail on the surface
Brush in One direction ..careful and take time
to avoid to bend exspecially the hour hand ..use the hole in the old Dial ..So hand is laying flat on surface
by fixing with your finger nail easy to do


----------



## Mr. Bezel

If I may introduce: "The Scotsman"

















Case: 211 dechromed (and aged with gun blue) "Vostok-Watches24"
Movement: 2414A "Vostok-Watches24"
Bezel: from 811 also dechromed and flattened "Vostok-Watches24"
Hands: No. 3 "Komandirskie.com" (Secondhand still original)
Dial: 439 "Komandirskie.com"
Nato Strap: "hnswatchstrap" (eBay)


----------



## jimzilla

Simple Sub Mod.
Brushed Case
Pers 184 Bezel
Vostok Small Display Back
Vostok Strap


----------



## NikolaHR

Did not tinker with watches for some time, but started moding vostoks again in the last few days, and this is my latest idea...
So I had an old battered 119 case, the covered lugs never felt right on my wrist and the 18mm strap width was too thin. Well that got me thinking about my new metal files... The case had a lot of "meat" all around so I decided to file 22mm lugs.
A flat and a half round number 2 (semi coarse) files were used to shape the case, some finishing is needed to remove tool marks. Also need to drill holes for the spring bars. I will update as its a work in progress...


----------



## onastar1989

Ordered a 420059 and T2-6 bezel from kom.com, expensive but fast shipping..







Brushed case and edge of bezel to expose the teeth..







Dial and hands from rafflestime, always a pleasure to deal with..







Leather band from Barton, buckle from old Wenger..







I think I'll call it..







Sinnstok


----------



## DocTone

Well... 350 odyssey started here...


DocTone said:


> mmh... not only a mod.


Next adventure , so allow me some words here

.."Raketaphibia'&#8230;"Amphiketa"..'Raketa Amphibia'

Not at all. It's a honor to Raketa by using Vostok-technology, mixed with my thoughts what should be behind. Started here with the other 350 project it should be not a further duplication.

Step by step:

1. Case and Dial
Catched an original 350'er. No doubt, after wearing the other one, I felt in love with this case type.
Case had to be refurbished here and there.
Hating the 18mm lugs, no doubt switch to 'wing lugs'
During idea process I found in my box a "lost" piece, what I got via an exchange deal with a good fellow here - Raketa Diver dial. Sometimes in the past I had always the hope to find an original case for this, no chance to catch one. Seeing today what's in the bay requested for those watches (and dials) &#8230;uff&#8230;..

Idea was born to marry the 350 and the Raketa dial.

Blasphemy ? ..maybe yes, for me the right way to re-animate a lost (and rare) piece.
Anyway.
Now hard decision. Go the quick way and use the original dial or modify it? No risk no fun, went the second. Cost me several shocks by adrenaline.
Dial refurbished, seeing the occurred material, decision to follow a 'golden/oldish' style.
Used "old radium" lumen to undersign this.
Final decision, case have to be black to match the dial > PVD coated.

2. Hands
Clear, follow the Raketa diver style. Straight hands. Original hands, no chance to get, anyway to tiny for my taste to get proper lumen surface.
Stainless Minute / hour hand by Igor. But mixed two different sets.
Heated (by gas burner) the hands to match the colour of indices, brushed here and there also to reach an oldish style. Lumed by "old radium".
Second hand : Eta hand, metal, with a great oldish colourization. Married this hand with a Vostok stem pipe (Cut original stem pipe from Eta Hand with Dremel, cut stem pipe from Vostok hand, married both with Loctite 648, secured forever)

3. Glass
As mentioned in description of previous 350 mod, glass changed to actual amphibia item.
Even by the length of the ETA second hand the inner clearance is a must have. With the curved original glass not possible.

4. Movement
No doubt 2209. No need to point out, that I'm a fanboy of those movements.
Movement overhauled and properly adjusted.

5. Case parts
Case, caseback, crown, wings : PVD coated. PVD coating anthracite with a brownish touch.

6. Glasring
Original removed and replaced by actual version (old version to thin for 28mm Raketa dial).
Glasring brushed down. Messing core colorized by browning / brushing to match color/oldish style of hands and indices of dial.

7. Bezel
Last piece and a pain to choose which one. I tried different Vostok bezels ..and this was the problem - Dial and complete Vostok outfit didn't matched.
Clean stainless AM bezel (don't remember where from). Perfect IMHO to complement the appearance. Bezel brushed, then heated by gas lamp to get correct colour to hands, dial, glassring&#8230; created also some oldish style ..

Start point









Dial before and after



























Test wearing to adjust the movement


















Old radium glowing not so old


----------



## Mr. Bezel

DocTone said:


> Well... 350 odyssey started here...


Top level of modding and excellent documentation on how you did it !!!


----------



## NikolaHR

Tried painting bezel dots and lines... Ohh god what a pain, looks ok though, it was just put on without a spring, on a soviet 420 manual wind case with a komandirskie second hand, also the strap is a new old perlon I found at my grandparents house 









Also moded an old bezel originally installed on the modded 119 case, I just filed square notches, still need to drill springbar holes...


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

NikolaHR said:


> Tried painting bezel dots and lines... Ohh god what a pain, looks ok though


I use nail paint for repainting chromed, polished, or PVD-coated bezels. Just wipe off the excess paint with paint remover and the borders of the dots and lines become very even. Brushed bezels are even easier to paint using sandpaper to remove the excess paint around the dots and get a nice brushed finish on the bezel surface.


----------



## NikolaHR

Irreversible Mechanism said:


> I use nail paint for repainting chromed, polished, or PVD-coated bezels. Just wipe off the excess paint with paint remover and the borders of the dots and lines become very even. Brushed bezels are even easier to paint using sandpaper to remove the excess paint around the dots and get a nice brushed finish on the bezel surface.


Thanks for the tip, I actualy used wifes nail paint, she was not amused... 😅


----------



## Wrist Bound

DocTone said:


> One hint maybe.
> Most hands are made by brass.
> by brushing the layer away you can reach a „golden" style ..
> not a guarantee, but maybe a choice ...
> here done with favinov's hands
> View attachment 15878001


And to add to that. If you are wanting black hands but only have gold. Dip them in a brass aging solution. They will go to a black. Obviously not gloss. But a cool black color. Just thought I would add.


----------



## Wrist Bound

NikolaHR said:


> Did not tinker with watches for some time, but started moding vostoks again in the last few days, and this is my latest idea...
> So I had an old battered 119 case, the covered lugs never felt right on my wrist and the 18mm strap width was too thin. Well that got me thinking about my new metal files... The case had a lot of "meat" all around so I decided to file 22mm lugs.
> A flat and a half round number 2 (semi coarse) files were used to shape the case, some finishing is needed to remove tool marks. Also need to drill holes for the spring bars. I will update as its a work in progress...
> View attachment 15884558
> 
> View attachment 15884581
> 
> View attachment 15884582
> 
> View attachment 15884583


That is absolutely cool!!! 119's are my favorite case. The backside of yours looks like a 710 but slimmer. Great work sir!


----------



## Wrist Bound

Just finished this Amphibian. 150 case cerakoted in blue. I aged this custom dial I had made in ammonia and salt. I have it one hell of a heavy patina. Bezel is aged using a brass aging solution and gun blue. Bezel is also very rare. I have never been able to locate another one like it. Blue anodized hands.


----------



## Wrist Bound

Another Amphibian finished this past weekend. 119 case cerakoted in Dark Burnt Bronze. Custom brass dial I had made. Aged in ammonia and salt. 2414 movement. Handmade leather strap with added brass screws aged in a brass aging solution. Stainless steel bezel heat treated with a torch.


----------



## Wrist Bound

I don’t think I posted this one. Finished a couple weeks ago. Classic Amphibian case (forget the model #) cerakoted in Dark Tungsten. Custom steel frog dial. First time using this set of hands on a build. Two color lume just because. Handmade leather strap. 
Here’s where it gets interesting. Bezel is a smooth bezel. The outer diameter had pointy teeth. I never liked that. Filed them down. Bezel insert is an oversized Seiko steel insert I accidentally ordered a few years ago. Just happens to lay perfect right on top. And I like seeing the edges exposed. Flipped it over as to not see the minute indication marks and I liked the solid black. Mounted it with epoxy.


----------



## Rista

Here's my 1967 homage.




































Sunray radial case brushing, originally polished 090 case.
Bezel circular brushing
Sandwich dial and hands from vostok-watches24, second hand from Favinov


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Beautiful! Did you do the sunray brushing yourself?


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

My first summer diver of 2021 - the "Gulfibia":
















All original Vostok parts except second hand from vostok-watches24 and "Gulf Racing 2 Piece Nato" from CNS.
Based on a K-35 Komandirskie I put some adhesive car cover on the dial, painted and inserted a sealing ring (although there is no sealing ring in the original K-35), the lume and the bezel and finally brushed the bezel.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Rista said:


> Here's my 1967 homage.
> View attachment 15891458
> 
> 
> *Sunray radial case brushing*


.
That is fantastic brushing.

What is your technique?
.


----------



## Rista

Irreversible Mechanism said:


> Beautiful! Did you do the sunray brushing yourself?





Matt_Bored_O said:


> .
> That is fantastic brushing.
> 
> What is your technique?
> .


I was planning to do it myself, already started preparing some jigs but I found a watchmaker who did it cheaper and better than I could. Closer pic:


----------



## NikolaHR

Wrist Bound said:


> That is absolutely cool!!! 119's are my favorite case. The backside of yours looks like a 710 but slimmer. Great work sir!


Thank you!


----------



## DocTone

Rista said:


> Here's my 1967 homage.
> 
> Sunray radial case brushing, originally polished 090 case.
> Bezel circular brushing
> Sandwich dial and hands from vostok-watches24, second hand from Favinov


Well done. Congrats
Best choice to go to your watchmaker.

Such a "brushing" is not possible with household tools ( same like with the old vostok cases)
Basically because it is not brushing . ..lapping (lapping machine the tool ) is correct name of this treatment process.
example:


----------



## Rimmed762

Something from Favinovs workshop.


----------



## Rimmed762

And something that went under work. 090 cerakoted by MCWW and now final build at Favinov. Should turn out great.


----------



## OCSleeper

Rimmed762 said:


> View attachment 15894958
> 
> 
> And something that went under work. 090 cerakoted by MCWW and now final build at Favinov. Should turn out great.


Just got the same idea yesterday, only I'll check one of the local gunsmiths who perform cerakote and see what they'll charge. Haven't decided on if I'll do a new 710 or vintage 119 tonneau.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Atlantia

Rista said:


> I was planning to do it myself, already started preparing some jigs but I found a watchmaker who did it cheaper and better than I could. Closer pic:
> View attachment 15891646


I'm suprised nobody is offering either the lapping service or finished radial cases for modders!


----------



## Kotsov

Atlantia said:


> I'm suprised nobody is offering either the lapping service or finished radial cases for modders!


We'd lap it up.


----------



## Rimmed762

OCSleeper said:


> Just got the same idea yesterday, only I'll check one of the local gunsmiths who perform cerakote and see what they'll charge. Haven't decided on if I'll do a new 710 or vintage 119 tonneau.


This colour was named burnt bronze. I think that it looks quite nice.

Cases were totally dismantled before and Favinov supplied extra crowns so there would be some spares later for me.


----------



## DocTone

Atlantia said:


> I'm suprised nobody is offering either the lapping service or finished radial cases for modders!


... Nobody asked for .. Not sure why . 
on the other site, it's not so easy like it looks


----------



## Rista

So this one is a bit unusual. I got hold of a SE champagne dial with rose gold indices that appears to be fairly rare. Got some gilt hands for it as well as gilt retention ring that I haven't installed yet. Needs a better strap too but it looks pretty funky and strange for an Amphibia.


----------



## Sayan

Rimmed762 said:


> View attachment 15894958
> 
> 
> And something that went under work. 090 cerakoted by MCWW


What cerakote color did you use?


----------



## mariomart

Rista said:


> So this one is a bit unusual. I got hold of a SE champagne dial with rose gold indices that appears to be fairly rare. Got some gilt hands for it as well as gilt retention ring that I haven't installed yet. Needs a better strap too but it looks pretty funky and strange for an Amphibia.
> 
> View attachment 15900983
> 
> 
> View attachment 15900986
> 
> 
> View attachment 15900988
> 
> 
> View attachment 15900989


Haha, I chose a slightly different assemblage with the same dial


----------



## Wrist Bound

OCSleeper said:


> Just got the same idea yesterday, only I'll check one of the local gunsmiths who perform cerakote and see what they'll charge. Haven't decided on if I'll do a new 710 or vintage 119 tonneau.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


119's look great cerakoted. This one is done in Burnt Bronze from my gun shop.


----------



## Wrist Bound

Took my piranha brass dial and used gun blue this weekend. Wanted the fish to stand out more.


----------



## Rimmed762

Sayan said:


> What cerakote color did you use?


Burnt bronze.


----------



## kopos

Vostok Amfibia Mod.
Seamen


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

I found this a couple of days ago in the German eBay classified ads for a few Euros. I swapped the "original" 420 for an old self-brushed (and before pretty scratched) 470. Don't know if the watch interior and the bezel are original in any way as everything looks too good and too new to be more than 30 years old but it says "CCCP" on the dial and inside ticks a 2216, looking almost new and running at +8sec/d. Anyway, I like it as it is now and don't plan to do any further modding with it.
















Movement: Vostok 2216
Case: Vostok 470, brushed, flat caseback
Hands, dial, crown, bezel: original Vostok for 22XXX movement
Strap: leather vintage dark grey (eBay)


----------



## Chascomm

Irreversible Mechanism said:


> I found this a couple of days ago in the German eBay classified ads for a few Euros. I swapped the "original" 420 for an old self-brushed (and before pretty scratched) 470. Don't know if the watch interior and the bezel are original in any way as everything looks too good and too new to be more than 30 years old but it says "CCCP" on the dial and inside ticks a 2216, looking almost new and running at +8sec/d. Anyway, I like it as it is now and don't plan to do any further modding with it.
> View attachment 15913298
> 
> View attachment 15913299
> 
> Movement: Vostok 2216
> Case: Vostok 470, brushed, flat caseback
> Hands, dial, crown, bezel: original Vostok for 22XXX movement
> Strap: leather vintage dark grey (eBay)


As you suspected, the bezel and dial are known Ukrainian reproductions.

Not sure what you mean by '2216' as the 22mm movement was never made in an automatic version. I'm guessing you mean 2214 (hand-winding with date)?


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Chascomm said:


> As you suspected, the bezel and dial are known Ukrainian reproductions.
> 
> Not sure what you mean by '2216' as the 22mm movement was never made in an automatic version. I'm guessing you mean 2214 (hand-winding with date)?


Thanks for sharing this information! Of course, I meant „2214". Sorry for that!


----------



## Ligavesh

So, this ended in a disaster of course.... 










At first I wanted to 'transplant' the Zissou dial+movement+stem from the 710 in the 420 case of a watch that was water damaged... This didn't go so well as in the process of cleaning the case (with alcohol)the bloody glass fell offalong with the tension ring that's currently missing in action somehow... Okay, whatever I thought, I'll just transplant it into a working 420 I had - vice versa the 420 movement and dial and everything from the 420 would go into the 710, I thought it would look good in it anyway... So I take out the back covers of both watches, the I pull out the crowns WITH THE STEM IN THE SETTING POSITION AS IT SHOULD BE by pressing the bloody little button - so far so good.

Now comes the problem - I try to put the stem and crown back into the swapped movements by pressing the bloody button, and of course the ****ty stem won't lock/stay in - IN BOTH ****ING WATCHES! IT WINDS UP THE WATCH, BUT WHEN I PULL IT FURTHER TO SET THE TIME IT GOES RIGHT OUT! IN BOTH WATCHES!

*WHAT IS THIS GODDAMN SECRET OF PULLING OUT/PUTTING IN THE STEM THAT I DON'T KNOW OFF?* IT HAPPENED A FEW WEEKS AGO WITH A POLJOT AMPHIBIAN, TOO - A FRIEND OFFERED TO HELP, SURE THE STEM STAYS IN, BUT NOW THE WHOLE MOVEMENT WOBBLES, AND OF COURSE THE FRIEND HAS NO IDEA WHY?! I SWEAR TO GOD I'M GONNA THROW AWAY ALL THESE ****TY SOVIET/RUSSIAN ****, I'LL JUST WEAR MY CHINESE SAN MARTINS, THEY HAVE BETTER BEZELS AND A HACKING MOVEMENT ANYWAY!

PS. OH AND A SPECIAL BONUS -NOW EVEN THE BALANCE WHEEL WON'T MOVE FOR SOME REASON IN THE 710?!! I NEVER ****ING TOUCHED THE DAMNED THING!


----------



## Wrist Bound

Insert the stem, screw the crown on. Take your tweezers an reach in where you can see the stem and try to move it back and forth (even if it doesn’t move). Then unscrew the crown. Start to pull the crown out slowly. Go about 1mm then back in. Do that back and forth a few times. You want to feel or see that button you pushed in pop back up. Play with it. You’ll get it.


----------



## Ligavesh

Wrist Bound said:


> Insert the stem, screw the crown on. Take your tweezers an reach in where you can see the stem and try to move it back and forth (even if it doesn't move). Then unscrew the crown. Start to pull the crown out slowly. Go about 1mm then back in. Do that back and forth a few times. You want to feel or see that button you pushed in pop back up. Play with it. You'll get it.


thanks, maybe later, too pissed off now

also, the problem of the balance wheel not moving on the other watch remains - who knows what the **** happened with that little ****, maybe it got bumped when putting the movements in and out... now I have to send that to repair as well, ****ing watches


----------



## 979greenwich

Don't worry, you'll put it in sooner or later  The balance probably stopped due to stem fiddling and will also probably restart when you put everything together and give the watch a little whack on the palm. No need for watch doctor yet.


----------



## Ligavesh

Wrist Bound said:


> Insert the stem, screw the crown on. Take your tweezers an reach in where you can see the stem and try to move it back and forth (even if it doesn't move). Then unscrew the crown. Start to pull the crown out slowly. Go about 1mm then back in. Do that back and forth a few times. You want to feel or see that button you pushed in pop back up. Play with it. You'll get it.


Well, it worked, so thanks again - the Zissou is functional. It also worked for the 710 - but - the seconds hand still doesn't move even when I blow with the blower on the balance wheel gently and it spins (for a short time, then it stops).
So **** watches.


----------



## Mr. Bezel

Ligavesh said:


> So **** watches.


Calm down comrade, the problem usually sits in front of the watch. That's a lesson I had to learn myself. These watches are robust and they are also "special" in their own way, that´s why we love them so much with all the issues they might have ...


----------



## Kotsov

For me, an idiot, I make sure the watch movement screws are loose and jiggle everything until it clicks. Jiggling the crown, lifting and gently moving the movement with the crown.

Then I tighten the movement screws lightly.


----------



## Ligavesh

Well all's well that ends well - the 710 wasn't working for a while, but after some pulling and pushing of the crown something clicked and it started working all of a sudden. So thanks to all of you and sorry for the outbursts, not an excuse but I'm under a lot of stress lately.

PS. Wish I knew this 'trick' before, instead I sent it to this friend who works a bit with watches, he put the crown in but the whole movement wobbles now and we both don't know why... might post pictures about it later...

PPS. The question now is, do I wear this 710 with this 'old school' bezel, or do I put the Pripyat bezel on it.... I did manage to achieve a good tension with the old bezel, so I think I'll keep it like that at least for a while... Other thing is, I'm used to that dial being in a 420 case, I like to wear it sometimes 'naked' with no bezel, it looks kinda cool that way... Also, I'm emotionally attached to it, since it was my first ever Vostok model.... maybe I'll get another dial for the 710 and a new 420 case, or maybe just get the same 420 again, wth, they are so cheap anyway...


----------



## Ligavesh

It doesn't work on the Poljot by the way, I managed to get the crown out again and it won't get back in (that is, it won't stay in, it just turns the hands and doesn't wind, and pulls right out).... will have to ship to a watchmaker now.... **** Soviet watches after all


----------



## haha

Thanks for the tip !
I had a similar issue after a movement/case swap and could finally solve it


----------



## Rimmed762

Ligavesh said:


> It doesn't work on the Poljot by the way, I managed to get the crown out again and it won't get back in (that is, it won't stay in, it just turns the hands and doesn't wind, and pulls right out).... will have to ship to a watchmaker now.... **** Soviet watches after all


Don't worry. That is a part of the learning curve. You'll never learn anything without setbacks.

I can't count how many items ended as destroyed while I was learning to repair those.


----------



## Wrist Bound

Finished this build last night. 110 case cerakoted in a custom dark burnt bronze color. Aged brass bezel. Custom brass dial that I aged with ammonia and salt then flashed with a torch. Aged Vostok hands. Handmade leather strap.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Wrist Bound said:


> Finished this build last night. 110 case cerakoted in a custom dark burnt bronze color. Aged brass bezel. Custom brass dial that I aged with ammonia and salt then flashed with a torch. Aged Vostok hands. Handmade leather strap.


Wow! That's gorgeous; great work.


----------



## jimzilla

Wrist Bound said:


> Finished this build last night. 110 case cerakoted in a custom dark burnt bronze color. Aged brass bezel. Custom brass dial that I aged with ammonia and salt then flashed with a torch. Aged Vostok hands. Handmade leather strap.


Did you do the dial and bezel artwork yourself .


----------



## Wrist Bound

jimzilla said:


> Did you do the dial and bezel artwork yourself .


The dials I have made I usually just send out a vector image. This bezel was like this from the factory. It had the chrome plating.


----------



## jimzilla

I see, you have a distinctive style. Very nice! and you have the aging process down to a science!
Congrats comrade, James.


----------



## Wrist Bound

jimzilla said:


> I see, you have a distinctive style. Very nice! and you have the aging process down to a science!
> Congrats comrade, James.


Thank you. Yeah, that's what I keep saying. My mods fit my style. They are a little hard to sell, but there's people out there.


----------



## Wrist Bound

Build up another Moose. Cerakoted 710 case in OD Magpul green. Heat treated bezel, aged brass insert using ammonia and salt the flashing with a torch. Aged brass sword hands. Handmade leather strap. Dial was aged using gun blue and a brass ager. Followed up with a fiber pen.


----------



## Millones

My first Franken









Movement: Vostok 2416 from meranom
Case and bracelet: Vostok 960 from meranom. 
Bezel from Kormandiskie. 
Dial: from vostokwatches24. 
Hands from Favinov. 
Assembled by my own.


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Another one with a clean bezel, almost entirely made of Vostok parts (although it doesn't look like it):
"Turquoise Beauty"
















Didn't brush the 710 case this time, didn't paint anything, just put some parts together. Crown and clean bezel from Meranom (or Komandirskie?), massive polished/brushed stainless steel band is "original" Vostok (at least it came with the watch), handset from Vostok Century Time. Only the dial is a Miyota-compatible one from AliExpress.


----------



## mpt

Got old komandirskie with slick case somewhat similar to 420 ...





































mechanism: 2414, removed calendar ring
dial: 30mm from aliexpress, grinded down to 28,2 mm, glued
hands: standard amphibia from meranom
bezel: komandirski 43, dechromed, forced patina on numerals
crown: stainless crown for amphibia from meranom
case: 70, dechromed
caseback: standard classic komandirski, grinded, satin
strap: canvas from aliexpress
buckle: some generic stainless one with added satine 

Of course inserted new gaskets with silicon grease and regulated to +1-10 seconds per day.

Currently my favourite - 11,5mm thick including the crystal, manual wind, brass and decent waterproof capabilities.


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Beautiful mod!
The case number is 921 (brass version of the 420 case).


----------



## mpt

Thanks. 

I also thought it is 921 but when compared to 92 (photos from meranom) I got confused - in mine the crown tube is bigger (it is like in amphibias) and caseback is smaller (like in most classic komandirskies) while in contemporary 92 from meranom is the other way around.

Also it is visibly thinner (not including the crystal) compared to 420 side by side.


----------



## Chascomm

mpt said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I also thought it is 921 but when compared to 92 (photos from meranom) I got confused - in mine the crown tube is bigger (it is like in amphibias) and caseback is smaller (like in most classic komandirskies) while in contemporary 92 from meranom is the other way around.
> 
> Also it is visibly thinner (not including the crystal) compared to 420 side by side.


Did Vostok change the case numbers when they switched all the Komandirskies to the smaller crown?


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

mpt said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I also thought it is 921 but when compared to 92 (photos from meranom) I got confused - in mine the crown tube is bigger (it is like in amphibias) and caseback is smaller (like in most classic komandirskies) while in contemporary 92 from meranom is the other way around.
> 
> Also it is visibly thinner (not including the crystal) compared to 420 side by side.


Yes, the brass 921 case is (very slightly) thinner than the stainless steel 420. Your 921 version seems to be a "special one" with the smaller Komandirskie caseback. All the 921s I have came with the large diameter Amphibia caseback.


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Strange: The new 921s have a smaller crown and a larger caseback, the older ones had both the larger Amphibia crown and caseback diameters. Your version seems to be somewhere in-beteen.


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Chascomm said:


> Did Vostok change the case numbers when they switched all the Komandirskies to the smaller crown?


No, I don't think so. The older brass Komandirskie cases with the large crown diameter (which are not available new any more) had the numbers 331 and 341 (and maybe some others), and the new ones with the small diameter have totally different case forms and numbers like 211, 431, 531 and 811. With the 921, they changed both diameters but kept the case form and number. The last of the three digits means case material/coating (1=brass chrome plated, 9=brass titanium nitrid plated ("gold") etc.).


----------



## mpt

Chascomm said:


> Did Vostok change the case numbers when they switched all the Komandirskies to the smaller crown?


No idea ...



Irreversible Mechanism said:


> No, I don't think so. The older brass Komandirskie cases with the large crown diameter (which are not available new any more) had the numbers 331 and 341 (and maybe some others), and the new ones with the small diameter have totally different case forms and numbers like 211, 431, 531 and 811. With the 921, they changed both diameters but kept the case form and number. The last of the three digits means case material/coating (1=brass chrome plated, 9=brass titanium nitrid plated ("gold") etc.).


Got it. Thanks.


----------



## Avidfan

Irreversible Mechanism said:


> No, I don't think so. The older brass Komandirskie cases with the large crown diameter (which are not available new any more) had the numbers 331 and 341 (and maybe some others), and the new ones with the small diameter have totally different case forms and numbers like 211, 431, 531 and 811. With the 921, they changed both diameters but kept the case form and number. The last of the three digits means case material/coating (1=brass chrome plated, 9=brass titanium nitrid plated ("gold") etc.).


It's actually a Type 70 Komandirskie case, it looks like a Type 92 from the front but takes the regular size Komandirskie caseback and only uses the handwound movements, see images below...

















And all the cases you list above 21, 43, 53, 81 and 92 were all made with big and small crown versions, the small crowns were introduced around 1999...


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

That's interesting! Thanks for sharing your pictures and information! So first they changed it to a smaller caseback and then back to a large caseback but a small crown... weird.
Never stumbled upon that before. My 921 cases are originating from the first years after the collapse of the Soviet Union.
Do you have pictures of the "newer" cases 21 etc. with the big crown?


----------



## Avidfan

Irreversible Mechanism said:


> That's interesting! Thanks for sharing your pictures and information! So first they changed it to a smaller caseback and then back to a large caseback but a small crown... weird.
> Never stumbled upon that before. My 921 cases are originating from the first years after the collapse of the Soviet Union.
> Do you have pictures of the "newer" cases 21 etc. with the big crown?


No the Type 70 always had the regular Komandirskie size caseback, before 1999 they were big crown, after 1999 they were the new small crown, they have nothing to do with the Type 92 case but are often confused...

Here's a page from the 2001 catalogue which shows a number of Type 70 cases...










And those Type 92 cases from just after the end of the SU? They are probably Type 20 plated Amphibia cases...


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Thanks mate, for clarifiying this. It's indeed confusing as all these case forms seem to be almost the same (even the bezels are the same in most of the models) but with different numbers. After this information I have to expand my Vostok model table quite a bit.


----------



## smartcar8

My lightly modded Vostok - Paddle hands, longer version second hand, clean bezel, Nato strap in complimentary blue colour, blue "Scuba Dude" dial. This dial seems to really vary in colour from teal green to mid-blue, depending on which one you happen to get.


----------



## Avidfan

Irreversible Mechanism said:


> Thanks mate, for clarifiying this. It's indeed confusing as all these case forms seem to be almost the same (even the bezels are the same in most of the models) but with different numbers. After this information I have to expand my Vostok model table quite a bit.


Yes Type 020 (old), 420 and 201 Amphibia cases are all very similar, as are the Type 92 and 70 Komandirskie cases


----------



## Wrist Bound

Parts bin build. I etched this old Komandirskie case a few years back and hated the results. I’m digging it now since I had the right dial. Stock Vostok hands that I aged as well. 
Etched case using muriatic acid and hydrogen peroxide. Custom brass dial. Handmade leather strap. Heat treated bezel.


----------



## Ligavesh

😅










link:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CP-qOaTL1V2/


----------



## Arizone

Ligavesh said:


> View attachment 15934899
> 
> 
> link:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CP-qOaTL1V2/


Simply excellent.


----------



## fugit cronos

Gracias amigo, alguna foto más:



















[QUOTE = "Ligavesh, publicación: 53578942, miembro: 1448401"]
?

[ATTACH = full] 15934899 [/ ATTACH]

enlace: [MEDIA = instagram] CP-qOaTL1V2 [/ MEDIA]
[/CITA]


----------



## fugit cronos

Hoy, antimagnetic










firstly, a little bit of work























































now, the bezel:




























also the crown and sandblast the watch case:



















finished:










sorry for the lapsus, soy muy español y mucho español


----------



## Mr. Bezel

fugit cronos said:


> Hoy, antimagnético:


Nice Watch, but can you please write in english as everybody does it here ?


----------



## Mr. Bezel

My newest "Voxa" Mod:


















Case: 090 "Meranom" SE
Dial: "Meranom"
Bezel: K-28 (modified)
Hands hour & minute: "raffles-time" (eBay)
Movement: 2416 "Vostok-Watches24"
Secondhand: "Vostok-Watches24"
Bracelet: "rimoda_de" (eBay)


----------



## fugit cronos

hello, I did so, but the web has automatic translator. I think its already solved



Mr. Bezel said:


> Nice Watch, but can you please write in english as everybody does it here ?


----------



## Rista

Ligavesh said:


> 😅
> 
> View attachment 15934899
> 
> 
> link:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CP-qOaTL1V2/


Not great, not terrible.


----------



## Ligavesh

Gonna change this:










to this:










The first one just seems to massive, gonna have to find another watch for it.

Other possibilities:













































...this if I manage to brush it...

and maybe this:








if I find out where I've lost it - and maybe paint the red markers black...

Damn it, hard to decide!

Btw, all meranom/komandirskie parts.


----------



## Mr. Bezel

Meranom SE modified:








Case: 160 "Vostok-Watches24"
Bezel: LÜ-INS-04 "Vostok-Watches24"
Strap: "Watchtime24" (eBay)


----------



## Wrist Bound

Two classic Amphibians built today. Both 119 cases. One clean and the other it’s dirty brother. Aged the darker one in muriatic acid after some serious red padding. The blue dial one has ocean master hands that were aged. Both got new 2414 movements and new handmade straps.


----------



## jimzilla

119 Cased Mod
Franken Dial Face
Meranom stock silver hand set
Repro Bezel

Putting back some newness into this tired old watch


----------



## jimzilla

Something else about this watch hides a dirty little secret behind the case back!


You know it is amazing to me that I can take a 119 case, remove the 2209 and swap in a 2409 and then use a crown from a 420 case and shazam I have a new watch!!!
we are so luckey here on the F-10 to have such an abundance of parts to choose from. best regards comrades, James.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Wrist Bound said:


> Two classic Amphibians built today. Both 119 cases. One clean and the other it's dirty brother. Aged the darker one in muriatic acid after some serious red padding.


.
"red padding"
Is this a red scouring pad?
.


----------



## Wrist Bound

Matt_Bored_O said:


> .
> "red padding"
> Is this a red scouring pad?
> .


Yes sir!


----------



## Wrist Bound

jimzilla said:


> Something else about this watch hides a dirty little secret behind the case back!
> 
> You know it is amazing to me that I can take a 119 case, remove the 2209 and swap in a 2409 and then use a crown from a 420 case and shazam I have a new watch!!!
> we are so luckey here on the F-10 to have such an abundance of parts to choose from. best regards comrades, James.


It is amazing. I just bought around (8) 420 crowns a month ago just for the same reason. I love 119 cases but wanted new crowns.


----------



## Wrist Bound

Some fun builds in the works. Two 119 cases, one cerakoted in Dark Burnt Bronze and a 710. Laser etched.


----------



## jimzilla

WOW!.... I have to say I am impressed and trust me it takes a lot to impress me. You have a style all your own and you exhibit an artistic flare as well, Kudos to you Wrist Bound..... 
excellent work comrade.


----------



## Wrist Bound

jimzilla said:


> WOW!.... I have to say I am impressed and trust me it takes a lot to impress me. You have a style all your own and you exhibit an artistic flare as well, Kudos to you Wrist Bound.....
> excellent work comrade.


Thank you sir. Appreciate the compliment.


----------



## Mr. Bezel

Wrist Bound said:


> Some fun builds in the works. Two 119 cases, one cerakoted in Dark Burnt Bronze and a 710. Laser etched.


*Bravo !!!! ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐*


----------



## Rista

SE dial
Favinov hands
Black datewheel
720 bezel from Meranom
Solid link bracelet from Meranom


----------



## Wrist Bound

Aged a Komandirskie. Probably some of the coolest patina I have ever got. Multiple colors. Wish the pictures would show it better. Heat treated smooth bezel. 2414 movement.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Wrist Bound said:


> Heat treated smooth bezel.


.
What temperature and method are you using to heat treat bezels?
.


----------



## Wrist Bound

Matt_Bored_O said:


> .
> What temperature and method are you using to heat treat bezels?
> .


Not sure of the temp. I'm using a butane torch. Been doing this for a couple of years with bezels and crown. I've learned to keep the very end of the blue flame on the bezel. Circular motion, even heat and to go slow.
Good thing is. If you don't like it. Drop the bezel in muriatic acid once cooled down and it will go right back to silver instantly. Unless you went to far and have the blue/purple color.


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Wrist Bound said:


> Aged a Komandirskie. Probably some of the coolest patina I have ever got. Multiple colors. Wish the pictures would show it better. Heat treated smooth bezel. 2414 movement.


I love that blue - fits perfectly to the aged brass!
Here's mine - the "Vintage Caravan":
















Brushed a 670 and a 120 bezel from my box, adjusted vintage Seiko hands from Ali fitting for Vostok, de-lumed an old MM second hand and put them on a vintage lume dial, also from Ali. Finally attached a Komandirskie crown, an Antarktika caseback and an old beaten vintage leather - done.


----------



## rokman

Dial change this time. I did it myself but even though I love it I am not sure that I haven't buggered anything inside the watch. On the wrist now for observation.
















Sent from my M2007J3SY using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Bezel

My "Silver-Dude" in it´s final state:















Dial: 660-4 "Vostok-Watches24" ( ATTENTION! with *black* lume, this is not a joke!)
Hands hour & minute: PAAR31 "Vostok-Watches24"
Second hand: "raffles-time" (eBay)
Case: 160 "Vostok-Watches24"
Bezel: from a standard 020 case "Vostok-Watches24"
Bracelet: "fowlleros" (eBay)
Crown: k-35 "Vostok-Watches24" 
P.S.
The black lume works really and it glows green, but only very, *very* weak.


----------



## jimzilla

Very nice...... So Where is the Black lume shot comrade? are you teasing us


----------



## Mr. Bezel

jimzilla said:


> Very nice...... So Where is the Black lume shot comrade? are you teasing us


All right then, here is your "lume"-shot:
















It is really weak and it lasts only for a very short time, but it is lume (in some way....)

You can find it here:









Dial for VOSTOK AMPHIBIA watches


Original standard dials for VOSTOK AMPHIBIA watches, compatible with all classic VOSTOK AMPHIBIA and KOMANDIRSKIE WATCHES except case 350




www.vostok-watches24.com


----------



## jimzilla

Very cool Mr. bezel, what will they think of next! ... so the dial face is lumed as well or is it reflecting light?


----------



## Sayan

I finally was able to update the Black Orca project i had. The dial was purchased from the Komandirskie site and sent to the pad printing shop which added the logo and the wording. Then the dial and hands from Meranome SE watch were mailed for my master who change the lume to "vintage'. The second hand is from ruffle times eBay store with updated same color lume. 020 case has black cerakote, with stainless steel bezel and dlw watches ceramic bezel insert. Just finished the watch (about 6 pm) so the pictures are of average quality.


----------



## thewatchadude

Nice project, congrats!
And how about the caseback?


----------



## Mr. Bezel

jimzilla said:


> so the dial face is lumed as well or is it reflecting light?


There is no extra lume on the dial face, it's just a reflection from the hands. It has a very nice sunburst brush and the quality is pretty good. In daylight, it gives the watch a nice shiny and clear look, that's why I like it so much. 
The black lume is more of an interesting gimmick, but nothing more.


----------



## Mr. Bezel

Another "Summer-Diver":








Hands hour & minute: PAAR65 "Vostok-Watches24"
Secondhand: SEK33 "Vostok-Watches24"
Case: 090 Polished "Vostok-Watches24"
Movement: 2414 "Vostok-Watches24"
Bracelet: from a 170894
Caseback: k-28 "Vostok-Watches24"
Dial: Amfibia Black Sea "Komandirskie.com" (I reduced the diameter from 32mm down to 28mm)


----------



## djuschas




----------



## JonS1967

Rista said:


> View attachment 15954231
> 
> 
> SE dial
> Favinov hands
> Black datewheel
> 720 bezel from Meranom
> Solid link bracelet from Meranom


Very sharp!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sayan

thewatchadude said:


> Nice project, congrats!
> And how about the caseback?


Here we go


----------



## Wrist Bound

Quick post. Two new builds done. Laser etched cases. Moose with pine needles/leaves. Kraken with tentacles. Handmade leather straps. Lume shot of the Kraken.


----------



## fugit cronos

Hi, today;










Engraved and enameled dial...divertido........I think I have to make other dials in other colors.


----------



## jimzilla

Sayan said:


> Here we go
> View attachment 15960528


Very nice finishing method, what method did you use to darken the stainless?


----------



## Wrist Bound

Pressed fit. Second bezel where I’ve taken an oversized insert and threw it on top. Aged brass.


----------



## onastar1989

Made this bezel insert a couple years ago from an old Komandirskie bezel by stripping it down to the brass, used it on a couple mods but never quite liked the look, so I tossed it back in the parts box.
Yesterday I found it again, stripped a dial and soaked them both in an aging solution, then brought the brass back a little with a 3M pad.
Interesting texture on the dial that appeared.
Hands from OSC and rafflestime.
Knurled bezel from ebay.
150 case, 2416 movement.


----------



## Rista

SE dial, Neptune bezel, sword hands.


----------



## Mr. Bezel

Rista said:


> SE dial, Neptune bezel, sword hands.


Very nice watch ! Personally, I never would use a white dial or orange components for my own.
Here is the proof:
















Thankfully, taste is sometimes so different 
Dial: SE-Sniper "Meranom" 
Hands: "Vostok-Watches24"
Case: 160 "Vostok-Watches24"
Movement: 2414, modified to 2415 "Vostok-Watches24"
Bezel: "Vostok-Watches24"
Strap: "watchtime24" (eBay)


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Same with me. I'd NEVER wear a combination of white and orange... (BTW: great mods, guys!)


----------



## Micindev

Sent from my XQ-AS52 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh

Micindev said:


> Sent from my XQ-AS52 using Tapatalk


that's a very nice bezel/dial combo


----------



## Micindev

Ligavesh said:


> that's a very nice bezel/dial combo


Thanks mate! It's an SE150B04 with bezel from basic komandirskie, pretty straight forward mod

Sent from my XQ-AS52 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rista

Built this one for a friend.


----------



## Victorv

Helmo guys, i asked this question on the Guide/Repair thread, but maybe is better here

Someone know if actual hands for amphibia (2416) fit vintage 2409?

I was thinking that it will fit, but i'm having problems with the seconds hand

Thank you in advance


----------



## Victorv

Victorv said:


> Helmo guys, i asked this question on the Guide/Repair thread, but maybe is better here
> 
> Someone know if actual hands for amphibia (2416) fit vintage 2409?
> 
> I was thinking that it will fit, but i'm having problems with the seconds hand
> 
> Thank you in advance


Just answered by our comrade Matt, yes, it will fit


----------



## Ligavesh

Micindev said:


> Thanks mate! It's an SE150B04 with bezel from basic komandirskie, pretty straight forward mod
> 
> Sent from my XQ-AS52 using Tapatalk


Yeah, it's pretty simple, but it looks very nice. I actually have the bezel, and I was thinking about getting that dial (can't find the watch with it anyway) for a mod - but I haven't learned modding yet 😢


----------



## onastar1989

Victorv said:


> Helmo guys, i asked this question on the Guide/Repair thread, but maybe is better here
> 
> Someone know if actual hands for amphibia (2416) fit vintage 2409?
> 
> I was thinking that it will fit, but i'm having problems with the seconds hand
> 
> Thank you in advance


I had the same problem fitting second hand a while ago, using hands for 2416 on an old 2409. No trouble with hour and minute hands, but second hand would just not fit. Ended up using original second hand from 2409, with red paint scraped off to silver so it would match hands from 2416.


----------



## Micindev

Ligavesh said:


> Yeah, it's pretty simple, but it looks very nice. I actually have the bezel, and I was thinking about getting that dial (can't find the watch with it anyway) for a mod - but I haven't learned modding yet


Everything more complex than bezel swap, use your local watchmaker - at least that's what I do. 

Sent from my XQ-AS52 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

Has anyone seen this bezel before? The watch is the Baikonur from the Relojes Especiales forum. Some people felt the original bezel was a tad narrow and this aftermarket bezel was produced by someone but I can't determine who or where to source it.


----------



## Sayan

Fergfour said:


> Has anyone seen this bezel before? I can't determine who or where to source it.


This bezel is made by Pers184, the master from Russia. He used to offer his custom made bezels here as well. I think now he offers them only on a Russian social media site. Here is another sample.


----------



## Fergfour

Sayan said:


> This bezel is made by Pers184, the master from Russia. He used to offer his custom made bezels here as well. I think now he offers them only on a Russian social media site. Here is another sample.
> 
> View attachment 15980130
> 
> 
> View attachment 15980132


Thanks for the info Sayan, this gives me a great starting point!


----------



## marctibu

My last mod dial bezel and hands from Vostok-warches24.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## marctibu

Fergfour said:


> Has anyone seen this bezel before? The watch is the Baikonur from the Relojes Especiales forum. Some people felt the original bezel was a tad narrow and this aftermarket bezel was produced by someone but I can't determine who or where to source it.
> 
> View attachment 15980076


Hi I'm an owner of one Baikonur like this.
A few years ago I talked with Pers184 and I ask for a new bezel for it. He made one like you show for me but some time.aftet this he decides to produce more for a new costumers. This is the real history 

Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

marctibu said:


> Hi I'm an owner of one Baikonur like this.
> A few years ago I talked with Pers184 and I ask for a new bezel for it. He made one like you show for me but some time.aftet this he decides to produce more for a new costumers. This is the real history
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


Yes I was able to contact him and he says more bezels will be available actually soon. I'm still trying to get details on this.


----------



## marctibu

Fergfour said:


> Yes I was able to contact him and he says more bezels will be available actually soon. I'm still trying to get details on this.




Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kopos




----------



## kopos




----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Fergfour said:


> Yes I was able to contact him and he says more bezels will be available actually soon.


.
re: pers184

Please tell us how to contact him and how to purchase his bezels.
It appears that he has closed his ebay store and is not active in this forum.
.


----------



## Micindev

Matt_Bored_O said:


> .
> re: pers184
> 
> Please tell us how to contact him and how to purchase his bezels.
> It appears that he has closed his ebay store and is not active in this forum.
> .


^this... +1

Sent from my XQ-AS52 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

He's on VK. You'd have to create an account there.
I asked for more details on how to request and buy items but haven't received a response.


----------



## marctibu

kopos said:


> View attachment 15983792
> View attachment 15983794
> View attachment 15983797


Beautiful  is that hour hand original Amphibia? Thx

Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## marctibu

Have a great Friday.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kopos

marctibu said:


> Beautiful  is that hour hand original Amphibia? Thx


No, it's not an original hand.This one is bigger and the top is not a closed triangle ,made to order.


----------



## Mr. Bezel

marctibu said:


> Have a great Friday.


Very nice Watch, I like your Style !


marctibu said:


> Beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that hour hand original Amphibia? Thx


Yes, it can be so annoying, if members do not add the part list to their posts ...


----------



## Mr. Bezel

kopos said:


> No, it is not an original hand.


Bravo! this information takes the community much further.
What a very kind and helpful member you are.


----------



## kopos

marctibu said:


> Have a great Frid
> 
> Have a great Friday.


????


----------



## Mr. Bezel

Just some basic thoughts of mine ...
What is the purpose of this all?
I mean the forum, the community, the members and all the participants of this thread.
My personal opinion is: We are all teachers and pupils in one person. We meet each other in places like this, to share informations, to take and to give experience, because we are all (or should be) enthusiasts in Vostok modding.
Some participants obiously do not think so and break the chain, just to pamper their own ego. They do (my opinion again) abuse this thread to brag about their stuff, take all the information they can get and give a da** sh** to those, who try to be a part of the community as it should be.
Most interresting is, that these people nevertheless get rewarded for their selfish behavior.
So, is *this* then the real purpose of this all?
Just to make it clear, I don´t want to set any "rules" and I don´t want to "educate" anyone, I just had some basic thoughts about a (hopefully) very small group in this community which concerns me quite a lot, because of its destructive power and the demotivating effect it might have to others.
*For my part, I´m already very, very demotivated and also much more disappointed ! *


----------



## Mr. Bezel

kopos said:


> No, it's not an original hand.This one is bigger and the top is not a closed triangle ,made to order.


Where? By Whom?
*This is still not a information!*
We do all know the standard watch hands, so it wasn´t necessary to show a picture like this. Do you really think that we are fools or blind not to see the difference? What kind of game are you playing with us?


----------



## mariomart

kopos said:


> No, it's not an original hand.This one is bigger and the top is not a closed triangle ,made to order.
> View attachment 15987555


I hate to point out that the Vostok Amphibia 170893 was release with a revised hour hand Vostok Watch Amphibian Classic 170893


----------



## kopos

mariomart said:


> I hate to point out that the Vostok Amphibia 170893 was release with a revised hour hand Vostok Watch Amphibian Classic 170893
> 
> View attachment 15987711


I hate to explain the same thing 10 times, most of my hands do them myself. If you think this is a hand of 170893 then you are wrong or you need glasses


----------



## mariomart

kopos said:


> I hate to explain the same thing 10 times, most of my hands do them myself. If you think this is a hand of 17 then you are wrong or you need glasses


I have glasses


----------



## Mr. Bezel

mariomart said:


> I hate to point out that the Vostok Amphibia 170893 was release with a revised hour hand Vostok Watch Amphibian Classic 170893


Yes, but the hour hand that "kopos" showed is slightly different, so it must be from somewhere else. 
(This "answer" of him is an excellent example of what I mean in my post about my "basic thoughts").


----------



## mariomart

Mr. Bezel said:


> Yes, but the hour hand that "kopos" showed is slightly different, so it must be from somewhere else.
> (This "answer" of him is an excellent example of what I mean in my post about my "basic thoughts").


I'm aware now, he does his own hands, and I have been told 10 times, so now I must STFU ....


----------



## Mr. Bezel

kopos said:


> I hate to explain the same thing 10 times, most of my hands do them myself. If you think this is a hand of 170893 then you are wrong or you need glasses


As I wrote before: A very kind and helpful member.
Are "your" watch hands the same kind of "masterpiece" as your Photo-Shop Seiko-Vostok, you have shown us a couple of month before?


----------



## Mr. Bezel

kopos said:


> ,made to order.


By the way:
What does it mean "made to order"?
If *you* have made this hands and they are made to order, then you must be a *dealer! *


----------



## Rista

Mr. Bezel said:


> Just some basic thoughts of mine ...
> What is the purpose of this all?
> I mean the forum, the community, the members and all the participants of this thread.
> My personal opinion is: We are all teachers and pupils in one person. We meet each other in places like this, to share informations, to take and to give experience, because we are all (or should be) enthusiasts in Vostok modding.
> Some participants obiously do not think so and break the chain, just to pamper their own ego. They do (my opinion again) abuse this thread to brag about their stuff, take all the information they can get and give a da** sh** to those, who try to be a part of the community as it should be.
> Most interresting is, that these people nevertheless get rewarded for their selfish behavior.
> So, is *this* then the real purpose of this all?
> Just to make it clear, I don´t want to set any "rules" and I don´t want to "educate" anyone, I just had some basic thoughts about a (hopefully) very small group in this community which concerns me quite a lot, because of its destructive power and the demotivating effect it might have to others.
> *For my part, I´m already very, very demotivated and also much more disappointed ! *


I do agree that certain members purposefully hide information for reasons uknown to me. Without going much into that, I also do understand why people mostly just post pictures as well. Sometimes I do it too as a lot of the time I don't feel my mods are special enough that somebody would want to know where I got this or that. I try to post info whenever I can remember and will always answer any questions. I feel that's enough and the entire list of parts shouldn't be mandatory with every post or something like that. Thankfully, the rude members seem like a very small minority so no reason to be demotivated


----------



## marctibu

kopos said:


> View attachment 15987586




Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Bezel

Rista said:


> I also do understand why people mostly just post pictures as well.


I agree with that too (but I don't agree that your mods aren't special enough) 
Especially in this case, it is about very special parts and the antisocial behavior around it. 
As a member of a community, we also have an obligation in it, which is my understanding, to be a part of something.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

Mr. Bezel said:


> By the way:
> What does it mean "made to order"?
> If *you* have made this hands and they are made to order, then you must be a *dealer! *


Maybe he's withholding that information out of respect for our site Sponsors and Management (Mods and Admin). We often close the accounts of dealers and manufacturers who come here to advertise and promote their goods and services without permission. Please respect kopos' wishes to remain out of the limelight.

Thank you all!


----------



## marctibu

kopos said:


> No, it's not an original hand.This one is bigger and the top is not a closed triangle ,made to order.
> View attachment 15987555


Thank you 

Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## marctibu

Mr. Bezel said:


> Very nice Watch, I like your Style !
> 
> Yes, it can be so annoying, if members do not add the part list to their posts ...


Thank you Sir

Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## marctibu

Happy weekend, minor modification on this 170865, bracelet from meranom and smooth bezel from komandiskie.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

marctibu said:


> ..... smooth bezel from komandiskie.


.
Do you have the dimensions of this smooth bezel?
I want to create a list of bezel dimensions. 
Sometimes, sellers do not provide accurate dimensions.
.


----------



## marctibu

Matt_Bored_O said:


> .
> Do you have the dimensions of this smooth bezel?
> I want to create a list of bezel dimensions.
> Sometimes, sellers do not provide accurate dimensions.
> .


I'm sorry I can't mesurate it by myself.

Mesures from komandiskie are

Безель из нержавеющей стали брашировка "Лысый" Диаметр 38 мм., высота 4,2 мм
Верхняя плоская часть 2 мм,

Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Marius_B

I want to Do the "brass mod" on a Komandirskie. Unfortunately my favourite dial is only available with the TiN coating. I know chrome Can easily be etched away, but how about the TiN coating? 
When the coating is gone I will try to etch it with the "Adler" etchant we got at work. It brings out the microstructure of the material.


----------



## marctibu

Have a nice Saturday, Radio Room with Bandukh hands and komandiskie bezel.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Micindev

marctibu said:


> Happy weekend, minor modification on this 170865, bracelet from meranom and smooth bezel from komandiskie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


Hey! that looks great! How does your endlinks fits? - Mine does not fit as I was hoping for - I did ask for endlinks for old 150 case, but as I see how nicely yours fits the case, it looks like Meranom sent me endlinks for a new 150









it's a pity that no one makes solid end links... it would be a killer combo with this case


----------



## Rista

There are no end links for newer style 150/170, at least that's what Dmitry told me. Now if you buy a 150/170 endlink they ship you the universal straight one. Maybe that has changed, like they changed it for the 710 as well without saying anything (the 710 link you buy now will NOT fit 710SE models with brushed case).


----------



## marctibu

Micindev said:


> Hey! that looks great! How does your endlinks fits? - Mine does not fit as I was hoping for - I did ask for endlinks for old 150 case, but as I see how nicely yours fits the case, it looks like Meranom sent me endlinks for a new 150
> View attachment 15989757
> 
> 
> it's a pity that no one makes solid end links... it would be a killer combo with this case


Hi my endlinks fits perfectly, and I think there are not available anymore but I didn't know that end links for new 150 cases were available.

Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Micindev

Rista said:


> There are no end links for newer style 150/170, at least that's what Dmitry told me. Now if you buy a 150/170 endlink they ship you the universal straight one. Maybe that has changed, like they changed it for the 710 as well without saying anything (the 710 link you buy now will NOT fit 710SE models with brushed case).


Yeah, I forgot that there are no endlinks for new 150 case...



marctibu said:


> Hi my endlinks fits perfectly, and I think there are not available anymore but I didn't know that end links for new 150 cases were available.
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


I've ordered endlinks for 150 and 650 cases from meranom in february and all of them doesnt fit properly... WTH Meranom?!


----------



## mconlonx

Sunday morning mod:




















710 case, with stainless signed crown, smaller smooth bezel, and lo-rise / manual wind caseback.
2414 movement with date wheel delete.
"silver paddel hands new style *PAAR25"*
second hand clipped for pinion cap style
"*Dial 458 VOSTOK AMPHIBIA sandwich black SuperLumiNova*"
"*22mm, white stitched AVIATOR leather strap for VOSTOK watches, calfskin, ARM-LD22-02*"
All parts sourced from vostok-watches24.


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Marius_B said:


> I want to Do the "brass mod" on a Komandirskie. Unfortunately my favourite dial is only available with the TiN coating. I know chrome Can easily be etched away, but how about the TiN coating?
> When the coating is gone I will try to etch it with the "Adler" etchant we got at work. It brings out the microstructure of the material.


I think you meant "case" not "dial", right? Which case are you looking for? AFAIK all cases that are available with TiN coating are available with chrome coating, too. I have tried to rid a TiN coated case of its coating and cannot recommend trying it. It is extremely hard to get off. In the end, I threw away the case, bought a chromed one and put it in acid. Done.


----------



## Marius_B

Irreversible Mechanism said:


> I think you meant "case" not "dial", right? Which case are you looking for? AFAIK all cases that are available with TiN coating are available with chrome coating, too. I have tried to rid a TiN coated case of its coating and cannot recommend trying it. It is extremely hard to get off. In the end, I threw away the case, bought a chromed one and put it in acid. Done.


No, I am talking about dials. I have noticed that some dials are only available in combination with TiN coating. After all I am not quite sure which combination of case and dial would be my final favourite. Knowing that TiN is difficult to remove reduces my choice down to two dials. One white and the green.


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

OK, sorry for misunderstanding you. I had never heard of a TiN coated dial so I thought you were looking for a special case. Anyway, why don't you just buy two Komandirskies, one with your preferred dial and one with your preferred chromed case and just swap the interiors after dechroming the case. They are so cheap, expecially when you buy them from a Russian dealer like Komandirskie or Meranom. You can sell the other one afterwards.


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Reworking time... 
The interior combo - 2415B, 659 dial, hands from Raffles and Favinov (sec.) - went from a dechromed brass case into these all-steel surroundings, consisting of a brushed 150 case, Antarktika caseback, Komandirskie T2-9 bezel and massive IWC style strap from Ali. And it will stay there.


----------



## Ligavesh

mconlonx said:


> Sunday morning mod:
> 
> View attachment 15991647
> 
> 
> View attachment 15991648
> 
> 
> 
> 710 case, with stainless signed crown, smaller smooth bezel, and lo-rise / manual wind caseback.
> 2414 movement with date wheel delete.
> "silver paddel hands new style *PAAR25"*
> second hand clipped for pinion cap style
> "*Dial 458 VOSTOK AMPHIBIA sandwich black SuperLumiNova*"
> "*22mm, white stitched AVIATOR leather strap for VOSTOK watches, calfskin, ARM-LD22-02*"
> All parts sourced from vostok-watches24.


Ha, had the same idea since I've bought the watch, unfortunately my modding skills are very limited -or I just don't have the courage yet to do it


----------



## jimzilla

Ligavesh said:


> Ha, had the same idea since I've bought the watch, unfortunately my modding skills are very limited -or I just don't have the courage yet to do it


Seriously Ligavesh, there is a bit of a learning curve but it is not that hard and I know you must have some beater vostoks you can practice on. Give it a shot comrade you know we well help you if you run into a problem


----------



## Ligavesh

jimzilla said:


> Seriously Ligavesh, there is a bit of a learning curve but it is not that hard and I know you must have some beater vostoks you can practice on. Give it a shot comrade you know we well help you if you run into a problem


will do, it's been just harder to find the time lately - I sometimes think I'll get a chance to start modding/other watch stuff when I retire


----------



## marctibu

Irreversible Mechanism said:


> Reworking time...
> The interior combo - 2415B, 659 dial, hands from Raffles and Favinov (sec.) - went from a dechromed brass case into these all-steel surroundings, consisting of a brushed 150 case, Antarktika caseback, Komandirskie T2-9 bezel and massive IWC style strap from Ali. And it will stay there.
> View attachment 15993273
> 
> View attachment 15993274


Awesome 

Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## marctibu

O90 base case with dial and hands from Vostok-warches24, bezel from komandiskie. com and AliExpress style Isofrane strap.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

GreyBlackOrange:








710 case, Orca caseback, Komandirskie crown and Arkustime bezel sandblasted and dark grey PVD coated. Miyota dial from Ali. Second hand from Komandirskie.com, painted orange. Black arrow hands from Peter (Vostok-watches24), lume painted orange. Bezel insert from OSC.


----------



## Dirthitter

Irreversible Mechanism said:


> GreyBlackOrange:
> View attachment 15997568
> 
> 710 case, Orca caseback, Komandirskie crown and Arkustime bezel sandblasted and dark grey PVD coated. Miyota dial from Ali. Second hand from Komandirskie.com, painted orange. Black arrow hands from Peter (Vostok-watches24), lume painted orange. Bezel insert from OSC.


Niiiiice!
You fix the dial onto the movement by glueing it on? Just curious...BTW did I say niiiiiice already? ;-)


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Dirthitter said:


> Niiiiice!
> You fix the dial onto the movement by glueing it on? Just curious...BTW did I say niiiiiice already? ;-)


Yes, you did! 😂 Thanks, mate! 
I used dial dots to fix the dial on the movement. In the past, I even used double sided photo stickers on other mods. Works as well, but I don't know how long the glue on these stickers will last. Time will tell...


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Leftovers today:
"Red Star Sandwich"








I found the inner parts (2414A with a well-(self-)made sandwich dial, incl. lume) in the classified ads the other day. Installed standard Komandirskie hands, put it into an old 420 case and equipped it with a stainless steel crown, an old aluminum(?) and plastic bezel and a vintage leather strap, all parts from my box. Love to wear it now.


----------



## Dirthitter

From a plain 420059









to my new 420660II









Parts:

420-case from gosh I forgot...sincerly sorry
bezel quite a while ago from komandirskie.com
dial and movement and orange bezel recently from vostok-watches24.com
hands out of my spare parts box
I will post a how-to later on separately.


----------



## Wrist Bound

Giving a 150 brushed stainless steel case some age. Vintage Boctok dial. Ranger hands that have been sanded and aged. Two toned leather strap that I made. Heat treated bezel with custom brass insert.


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Wrist Bound said:


> Giving a 150 brushed stainless steel case some age. Vintage Boctok dial. Ranger hands that have been sanded and aged. Two toned leather strap that I made. Heat treated bezel with custom brass insert.


Your creations are always absolutely impressive! Perfect and beautiful combination from bezel to strap!


----------



## isometrus

My Vostok Komandirskie GMT
Bezel from vostok-watches24.com 
Hands set "Sinn" style from eBay raffletimes


----------



## isometrus

Vostok Amphibia 710L full lumed dial (IMO the first full lumed Amphibia dial ever) very limited edition released about 10 years back on Komandirskie.com. Swapped the bezel with an "Rally" one and the hands with "Paddle", silicone brown strap "No Decompression Limits",also <brushed the case


----------



## Fergfour

Was in the mood for a fun, fantasy, post-apocalyptic Amphibian. I always do a double take when I see one of Wrist Bound's creations and I figured I'd throw some business his way.


----------



## Wrist Bound

Fergfour said:


> Was in the mood for a fun, fantasy, post-apocalyptic Amphibian. I always do a double take when I see one of Wrist Bound's creations and I figured I'd throw some business his way.
> 
> View attachment 16005398
> View attachment 16005400
> View attachment 16005401
> View attachment 16005402
> View attachment 16005403


Thank you sir. It was a pleasure building this up for you. Always great to work with someone with same interests.


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Worked on my brass mods recently....
"BlueBrass Automatic" (final version):








Put dial and hands from a Komandirskie 811398 on a 2416B, added a red SE/Neptune second hand and stuffed everything into an old dechromed Amphibia brass case with my favourite brass bezel and an Orca stainless steel caseback.


----------



## Wrist Bound

Dirty Spartan build. Classic Amphibian case cerakoted in Dark Tungsten then given an aged/dirty look. Custom Spartan brass dial that I aged and lumed. Stainless steel stock Vostok bezel that I aged and was reworked on a lathe to fit and make into a smooth bezel. Hands were gloss black. Sanded 90% of the black off down to brass and left as is. New 2414 movement. New handmade leather strap in marine green color.

And on a side note. Received my new leather skiver. Or as I used to call them for the 7 years I was a Corrections Officer. My new shank.


----------



## Wrist Bound

Irreversible Mechanism said:


> Worked on my brass mods recently....
> "BlueBrass Automatic" (final version):
> View attachment 16006044
> 
> Put dial and hands from a Komandirskie 811398 on a 2416B, added a red SE/Neptune second hand and stuffed everything into an old dechromed Amphibia brass case with my favourite brass bezel and an Orca stainless steel caseback.


Very nice!!!


----------



## rikala

Watch - Vostok-watches24
Hour/Seconds hand - OneSecondCloser
Band - Watchbandcenter


----------



## marctibu

Vostok-watches24 dial and farinov hands for this new mod, have a great week.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dirthitter

Simple bezel mod on my 420660 II:








Took this insert from another bezel and took this bezel:








Obviously 420-stock bezel, some glue








and got this








On the watch it looks like this








_Not bad. AccAccidently the color of the hour hand matches pretty well the color of the bezel.
Why this effort? Issues with the teal bezel: insert peeled of. Had to glue it back on. But after that the bezel did not fit anymore. Was/is slightly bent. It would stuck after a few degrees of turning. Have to "de" bent it. Until then the ersatzbezel has to do the job. Hrmpf_
Edit wants to add, that the inward angle of the insert seems to fit perfectly the angle of the stock Vostok bezel and the a gle of the downslope of the crystal:


----------



## Rista




----------



## Wrist Bound

Dirthitter said:


> Simple bezel mod on my 420660 II:
> View attachment 16008186
> 
> Took this insert from another bezel and took this bezel:
> View attachment 16008191
> 
> Obviously 420-stock bezel, some glue
> View attachment 16008193
> 
> and got this
> View attachment 16008195
> 
> On the watch it looks like this
> View attachment 16008196
> 
> _Not bad. AccAccidently the color of the hour hand matches pretty well the color of the bezel.
> Why this effort? Issues with the teal bezel: insert peeled of. Had to glue it back on. But after that the bezel did not fit anymore. Was/is slightly bent. It would stuck after a few degrees of turning. Have to "de" bent it. Until then the ersatzbezel has to do the job. Hrmpf_
> Edit wants to add, that the inward angle of the insert seems to fit perfectly the angle of the stock Vostok bezel and the a gle of the downslope of the crystal:
> View attachment 16008215





Dirthitter said:


> Simple bezel mod on my 420660 II:
> View attachment 16008186
> 
> Took this insert from another bezel and took this bezel:
> View attachment 16008191
> 
> Obviously 420-stock bezel, some glue
> View attachment 16008193
> 
> and got this
> View attachment 16008195
> 
> On the watch it looks like this
> View attachment 16008196
> 
> _Not bad. AccAccidently the color of the hour hand matches pretty well the color of the bezel.
> Why this effort? Issues with the teal bezel: insert peeled of. Had to glue it back on. But after that the bezel did not fit anymore. Was/is slightly bent. It would stuck after a few degrees of turning. Have to "de" bent it. Until then the ersatzbezel has to do the job. Hrmpf_
> Edit wants to add, that the inward angle of the insert seems to fit perfectly the angle of the stock Vostok bezel and the a gle of the downslope of the crystal:
> View attachment 16008215


Nice mod. I'm a huge fan of putting the inserts on top. I like seeing the edge.


----------



## Wrist Bound

Switched cases around today. I think these got better.


----------



## Chascomm

This is the money shot.


Dirthitter said:


> View attachment 16008215


The way the top surface of the bezel meets the crystal validates this 'crude' approach over some more refined techniques.


----------



## Dirthitter

Chascomm said:


> This is the money shot.
> 
> The way the top surface of the bezel meets the crystal validates this 'crude' approach over some more refined techniques.


😂😂"Crude approach" is a very gentle phrase. I would called it something more drastically. Thank You very much for your kindness👍😁
On the other hand I am really thinking about doing the same again with different inserts. I like the outcome. Even got the idea instead of glueing inserts on to attach them with tiny screws. But this would need really precise working to place the screws exactly where the belong to. This deters me a bit...


----------



## Wrist Bound

Dirthitter, I’m with you on the inserts sitting on top look. I’ve always thought it looks cool. Something different. And I like different. 🤔🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Dirthitter

Wrist Bound said:


> Dirthitter, I'm with you on the inserts sitting on top look. I've always thought it looks cool. Something different. And I like different. ???‍♂


"And I like different. ???‍♂" Not qiute that obvoius
BTW: Like the blue case How did you made it blue? Paint? Or has it something to do with weird chemistry like galvanizing or so?


----------



## Wrist Bound

Dirthitter said:


> "And I like different. 🤔🤷🏻‍♂️" Not qiute that obvoius
> BTW: Like the blue case How did you made it blue? Paint? Or has it something to do with weird chemistry like galvanizing or so?


Cerakote 👍


----------



## Dirthitter

Wrist Bound said:


> Cerakote 👍


Yeah, while You are mentioning it I should have seen it at once. Well done, sir👍Wish I had the equippment and skills🙄


----------



## soupandspoons

Well, this thread (and its two predecessors) has prompted me to order my first Vostoks (420 and 710). Down the Vostok modding rabbit hole we go! Thanks to everyone for sharing their great mods.


----------



## jimzilla

Best of luck comrade. if you need any help just ask. We are here to help.


----------



## Wrist Bound

Moved some parts around to build this. I may have played with the case a little too.


----------



## kopos




----------



## Rista

090 polished
SE dial
Black datewheel
Favinov hands
Second hand from w24
Vostok bezel


----------



## mpt

mpt said:


> ...
> mechanism: 2414, removed calendar ring
> dial: 30mm from aliexpress, grinded down to 28,2 mm, glued
> hands: standard amphibia from meranom
> bezel: komandirski 43, dechromed, forced patina on numerals
> crown: stainless crown for amphibia from meranom
> case: 70, dechromed
> caseback: standard classic komandirski, grinded, satin
> strap: canvas from aliexpress
> buckle: some generic stainless one with added satine
> ...


3 changes to the above:
1) case: 921, dechromed (gold tension ring)
2) caseback: manual wind with glass from ebay
3) strap: brown canvas from aliexpress


----------



## mixmaster63

*The real Kryptonite*

Case 090 burned in beefer grill
Green Vostok-Watch24 Dial
Favinov Hands
2415 striped
Selfmade Leather Strap


----------



## marctibu

Dial, hands and bezel from Vostok-warches24, have a great Sunday.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mpt

werk: 2416B, converted to manual wind 
dial: aliexpress, glued
hands: komandirskie stock gold minute and hour (aged) + stock amphibia second hand
bezel: 811, dechromed and grinded
crown: stock crown from this model(?)
case: ? anyone knows?, dechromed
caseback: standard classic komandirski, grinded, satin
strap: nylon/canvas from aliexpress
buckle: komandirskie classic, satine

No patina:



















Yes patina


----------



## mixmaster63

Dial from Ali, Hands Favinov, Bezel sales4you,
Inlay from Seiko, Strap Shabby Chic selfmade me


----------



## jimzilla

Very Nice Vintage 33 case mod mixmaster63 and the strap looks excellent! 
If you make a case back tool for finishing the cases and polishing the crystals
It will be much easier to refurbish cases and crystals.
See below..... you use strips of scotchbrite glued to Popsicle sticks. It works well, 
best regards, James.


----------



## Fergfour

Perhaps more of a minor upgrade than a mod, but anyway, I received these 2 anti-magnetic casebacks today. 
















I thought they would go well with these two:


----------



## djuschas

I transplanted Pripyat in 90 Corps .. well I don't like others except 90 and 710


----------



## onastar1989

Thought I'd join the California dial party..


----------



## mixmaster63

LET THE RACE BEGIN.
Gentlemans, please start your Engines.
Here is another Mod from me.
Dial is made in Photoshop.


----------



## marctibu

Disl, hands and bezel from vostok-watches24, have a nice weekend.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh

Wrong thread.


----------



## kopos




----------



## jimzilla

mixmaster63 said:


> LET THE RACE BEGIN.
> Gentlemans, please start your Engines.
> Here is another Mod from me.
> Dial is made in Photoshop.
> 
> View attachment 16038290


Nice job mixmaster63, so how did you get the lume on the dial face and did you add the pips to the hands or did they come that way .... and the MIXMASTER at the 6:00 is a nice touch 😁 very nice job,
I like it comrade.


----------



## mixmaster63

jimzilla said:


> Nice job mixmaster63, so how did you get the lume on the dial face and did you add the pips to the hands or did they come that way .... and the MIXMASTER at the 6:00 is a nice touch 😁 very nice job,
> I like it comrade.


Thanks very much. I created the dial with Photoshop and printed it on adhesive foil. then I stuck the foil on an old dial. now I have lumed everything. I brushed the dots with paint.


----------



## Atlantia

mpt said:


> werk: 2416B, converted to manual wind
> dial: aliexpress, glued
> hands: komandirskie stock gold minute and hour (aged) + stock amphibia second hand
> bezel: 811, dechromed and grinded
> crown: stock crown from this model(?)
> case: ? anyone knows?, dechromed
> caseback: standard classic komandirski, grinded, satin
> strap: nylon/canvas from aliexpress
> buckle: komandirskie classic, satine
> 
> No patina:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes patina


You did a hell of a job altering the profile on that bezel, well done. 
How did you do it and achieve such an even result?


----------



## kopos




----------



## mixmaster63

My 1967 Hommage


























VW 24 Sandwich 916 (the 1967 print is Made with decals), Old Paddels, Strap from Ali Express.

And here are my real 1967s (Titan & Bronze)


----------



## kopos

mixmaster63 said:


> And here are my real 1967s (Titan & Bronze)
> 
> View attachment 16047149


And the last two are Hommage - Vostok Amfibia _Meranom_ . 
Buyalov - Meranom produces them in China -and they have nothing to do with the Chistopol - ChChZ Vostok factory.
When you find them in the catalogs of the Vostok factory, I will agree that they are original.
They are exotic for "foreigners and tourists"


----------



## mixmaster63

kopos said:


> And the last two are Hommage - Vostok Amfibia _Meranom_ .
> Buyalov - Meranom produces them in China -and they have nothing to do with the Chistopol - ChChZ Vostok factory.
> When you find them in the catalogs of the Vostok factory, I will agree that they are original.
> They are exotic for "foreigners and tourists"


I don't say that are Original chistopol Factory 1967s, or have you read that in my Description ? And yes, they are Original Meranom watches. at least I name my source. real fans know that and you don't have to point it out to me. you only post pictures without giving any background knowledge.


----------



## mpt

Atlantia said:


> You did a hell of a job altering the profile on that bezel, well done.
> How did you do it and achieve such an even result?


Thanks.

By hand, using sandpaper with sponge underneath to make a curve when applying pressure.


----------



## Ligavesh

kopos said:


> And the last two are Hommage - Vostok Amfibia _Meranom_ .
> Buyalov - Meranom produces them in China -and they have nothing to do with the Chistopol - ChChZ Vostok factory.
> When you find them in the catalogs of the Vostok factory, I will agree that they are original.
> They are exotic for "foreigners and tourists"


In so better, given Vostok's quality control. Also, they have the "Восток" name on them - that means they're Vostoks - otherwise Vostok would've had an issue with that, or?


----------



## mariomart

The Meranom specials are assemblages of parts sourced from Russia and China (possibly other countries) with final construction being done by the Vostok Chistopol factory. The use of the "Boctok" trademark on the dial and elsewhere on the case, along with the use of the trademarked "Amphibia" name is officially sanctioned by the factory and as such can be seen as an official product of the Vostok factory, but otherwise designed by a 3rd party. This is in no way any different to Vostok's own product line which also incorporates dials and other parts sourced from other countries, but still sold as a genuine factory produced product.


----------



## Ligavesh

mariomart said:


> The Meranom specials are assemblages of parts sourced from Russia and China (possibly other countries) with final construction being done by the Vostok Chistopol factory. The use of the "Boctok" trademark on the dial and elsewhere on the case, along with the use of the trademarked "Amphibia" name is officially sanctioned by the factory and as such can be seen as an official product of the Vostok factory, but otherwise designed by a 3rd party. This is in no way any different to Vostok's own product line which also incorporates dials and other parts sourced from other countries, but still sold as a genuine factory produced product.


Mario, have you seen my Vostok in the Q&A topic?


----------



## mariomart

Ligavesh said:


> Mario, have you seen my Vostok in the Q&A topic?


I was actually posting in relation to the discussion between kopos and mixmaster63, I haven't been following recent Q&A topics.


----------



## Ligavesh

mariomart said:


> I was actually posting in relation to the discussion between kopos and mixmaster63, I haven't been following recent Q&A topics.


Yeah, I know, that's why I asked you


----------



## kopos

mixmaster63 said:


> I don't say that are Original chistopol Factory 1967s, or have you read that in my Description ? And yes, they are Original Meranom watches. at least I name my source. real fans know that and you don't have to point it out to me. you only post pictures without giving any background knowledge.


"And here are my real 1967s (Titan & Bronze)"
There is no such thing as an original Original Meranom watches .There is a Vostok factory and everything else is copies
And where did you write it? That they are Meranoм fakes
Regarding the lessons and the pictures, I don't have to teach anyone .If someone asks me, I answer
And my photos are in mod or original USSR watches and not fakes.


----------



## Ligavesh

kopos said:


> "And here are my real 1967s (Titan & Bronze)"
> And where did you write it? That they are Meranoм fakes


How are they fakes? Is there a lawsuit from Vostok against using their name? Did you read Mariomart's reply? Do you have difficulties with English?


----------



## mixmaster63

kopos said:


> "And here are my real 1967s (Titan & Bronze)"
> There is no such thing as an original Original Meranom watches .There is a Vostok factory and everything else is copies
> And where did you write it? That they are Meranoм fakes
> Regarding the lessons and the pictures, I don't have to teach anyone .If someone asks me, I answer
> And my photos are in mod or original USSR watches and not fakes.


@kopos
you know yourself how original your watches are. I remind you of your Seiko Vostok fake watch. because you also try to subjugate the cummunity. you seem to be a real expert. I now own over 80 Vostok watches and don't let you tell me which one is from here or there, original or not. you only use this cummunity to get likes. I haven't read any meaningful contribution from you here. well, taking pictures is also easier than straining your head.
and have nothing more to say about your assertion. I declare communication with you ended.


----------



## Rista

Ligavesh said:


> How are they fakes? Is there a lawsuit from Vostok against using their name? Did you read Mariomart's reply? Do you have difficulties with English?


I'd say with more than just English considering the "foreigners and tourists" part. By that logic most brands are "fake".


----------



## mixmaster63

Here is an addendum with a picture of the 80 Vostok, before it says that I would only state here and not really have this one.


----------



## jimzilla

Well said mixmaster63 I am on board with you 100% comrade. kopos has been disrespectful, self centered and rubbing people the wrong way since the day he slithered into the F-10. I personally do not follow or give likes to any of his posts because of the way he is, I have no use for someone like that. This is the third time he has stirred up trouble here.
You would think at some point he would learn that we are one community here and learn to play well with others.


----------



## mixmaster63

here is another original mod from me. 120 case, 2409 movement, black old paddles (bandukh), valve cap pressed over the crown.


----------



## mixmaster63

My Amphibia Ploprof Mod 

2409 Movement (VW24)
110 case (VW24)
916 lumed Dial (VW24)
Bezel Full Lume (VW24)
Hands Plongeur from Raffles 
Strap from Ali


----------



## PDAdict

mixmaster63 said:


> My 1967 Hommage
> View attachment 16047122
> 
> 
> View attachment 16047144
> 
> 
> View attachment 16047145
> 
> VW 24 Sandwich 916 (the 1967 print is Made with decals), Old Paddels, Strap from Ali Express.
> 
> And here are my real 1967s (Titan & Bronze)
> 
> View attachment 16047149


Can you give the link for the steel bracelet?
Thanks

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## mixmaster63

PDAdict said:


> Can you give the link for the steel bracelet?
> Thanks
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


It is from Ali Express , the Shop is caled HENGRC.


----------



## PDAdict

mixmaster63 said:


> It is from Ali Express , the Shop is caled HENGRC.


Thanks 

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## jimzilla

mixmaster63 said:


> Here is an addendum with a picture of the 80 Vostok, before it says that I would only state here and not really have this one.
> 
> View attachment 16048168


Nice collection by the way mixmaster63!!!    best regards, James.


----------



## jimzilla

Simple Vintage 33 Cased Beater Mod with custom lumed dial face and hand set.


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Took me quite some time to find the right dial colour to match the dark blue of the bezel insert. In the end, I had to cannibalise my stainless steel "Captain Dude" to get this one.
"Captain Dude Brass" (thanks to Rado for the inspiration!)
















Base: Vostok brass case 921 (or 201, depending on the manufacturing date), dechromed and brushed (incl. crown)
Interior: 2416B with 059 dial, Komandirskie.com hour and Vostok standard minute hand, second hand from Century Time model.
Bronze bezel from eBay, ceramic Seamaster insert from Ali. Anthracite one-piece textile strap from CNS with bronze hardware.


----------



## mconlonx

Final iteration of this one.

Originally with OSC dagger handset and different second hand, different bezel and insert, color matched date wheel.

Trouble is, Vostok black date wheel was hard to read and did not complement thick arabic indexes. Dagger handset was too similar between hr and min hands. Original aftermarket bezel interfered with crown, would not seat correct. Other inserts were not pleasing.

So... back to white date wheel. Stock Kommandirskie min and sec hands. Aftermarket bezel with stepped design, to clear the crown. And OSC insert.

I think I'm done, now...


----------



## MeapSecurity

I don't have this yet but I'm thinking of modding the 420 se on meranom into a 710 case with a new bezel and bracelet. (This is a photoshop)

I wanted it to be a sort of homage to the first gen amphibia with my own personal twist. I'm going to email meranom to see if they could do it.


----------



## mixmaster63

Yes, do it. it looks impressive.


----------



## MeapSecurity

mixmaster63 said:


> Yes, do it. it looks impressive.


Thanks, I did a lot of research to try and find the "perfect" Vostok for me. I knew I wanted the 710 case, a legible dial, and a design inspired by the first vostok amphibias which is how I picked this.


----------



## mixmaster63

I Love this Style:
VostokMod Dial in a 020s case, bezel from VW24, mesh from Ali, handset from roytone.


----------



## kopos

mixmaster63 said:


> @kopos
> you know yourself how original your watches are. I remind you of your Seiko Vostok fake watch. because you also try to subjugate the cummunity. you seem to be a real expert. I now own over 80 Vostok watches and don't let you tell me which one is from here or there, original or not. you only use this cummunity to get likes. I haven't read any meaningful contribution from you here. well, taking pictures is also easier than straining your head.
> and have nothing more to say about your assertion. I declare communication with you ended.


Ok. Don't look at my mod. 
and enjoy the Meranom falsifications. 😎😎😎


----------



## Miguel Fazendas

Meranom watches may be ordered by a third party but they, of course, are assembled by Vostok at their Chistopol factory, with a Vostok passport, having a specific Vostok model number and a Vostok warranty, exactly like any Vostok.

If Vostok itself says those watches are Vostoks there’s not much else to say.


----------



## mixmaster63

leave it, he doesn't get it. only his watches are real Vostok. all others are fake. for me the discussion with him is over. he is air for me. useless ballast that the community has to endure.


----------



## jimzilla

kopos it is your own fault you are looked upon in a negative light here on the F-10. Do you really want to be ... "that guy" who has nice mods but is a complete DOUCHE BAG. All of us here will bend over backwards to help out another member here on the F-10. What is wrong with that? You wouldn't rather make one more friend than one more enemy?
If you act this way in general to people outside of this website in daily life and this is just how you are I really feel sorry for you kopos. I can't imagine what must have happened to you to make you this way. It is sad as you are talented.


----------



## Rista

jimzilla said:


> If you act this way in general to people outside of this website


He does, that's all I'm gonna say.


----------



## mixmaster63

Here is another fake Vostok from me, of course, does not exist in the original.2416 automatic Movement, Dial and hands are from Favinov, 150 case is brushed, AM bezel, Ali Strap.
Have a nice Weekend.


----------



## jimzilla

A nicely balanced mod comrade!


----------



## onastar1989

Is the “genuine/fake” debate even relevant in a MODDING forum?

😂


----------



## onastar1989

Another switch-up on this one.


----------



## mixmaster63

Old 119 Case with golden snowflake hands (Raffles), 659 Dial (VW24) and a nice Blue NATO from Ali. The blue Color in the Bezel is made with Edding.


----------



## Micindev

350, dial from '90 civilian vostok, stock hands, stock bracelet with solid links... somewhat poor man's Russian explorer









Sent from my XQ-AS52 using Tapatalk


----------



## mixmaster63

This week i had the chance to buy this old lady from a friendly member of the german uhrforum. 350 with 2209 movement, wide lugs and everything in almost perfect condition. I made different tapes to go with it. A light brown leather Natostrap and a strap for fixed bridges. I think this is the best solution and it also fits the watch.


----------



## Grasshopperglock

Why does it say, 'Wostok'?


----------



## Odessa200

Grasshopperglock said:


> Why does it say, 'Wostok'?


that is because it is Wostok. What else should it say?

Nice strap. I hope I will not upset the new ower: this is a newly made dial. I hope he knew it before buying&#8230;.


----------



## jimzilla

Grasshopperglock said:


> Why does it say, 'Wostok'?


Wostok, Vostok, Boctok means..... "East" in Russian.


----------



## Celtic100

Something to get your shark teeth into


----------



## Celtic100

Orange Peel ?


----------



## Celtic100

Full Set


----------



## Mechanicalman

I just got this one back from my watchmaker. Favinov dial and hands. Black date wheel I got ages ago and was sitting in a drawer. The Favinov dial and hands are well done with great lume. Universal bezel. I put it on a tapered mesh band. Very happy with the result.


----------



## mixmaster63

@Mechanicalman nice one, looks verry good.
I have the same dial with orange/white hands (all Favinov). The Bezel and 710 case is from VW24, Strap Comedy from Ali Express.


----------



## Mechanicalman

That is a beautiful combination, Mixmaster63. The strap really compliments the handset. I may have to try something similar.


----------



## LBPolarBear

710 bezel on my 170 
22mm nylon zulu from Meranom

( forgive the misaligned bezel)


----------



## mixmaster63

My Pamstyle. Standard watch 170548 with shark mesh and clean bezel from Komandirskie.com


----------



## Atlantia

mpt said:


> Thanks.
> 
> By hand, using sandpaper with sponge underneath to make a curve when applying pressure.


I though you were going to say that you'd mounted it on something to allow it to be spun. Doing it all by hand and by eye is doubly impressive.
Excellent work!


----------



## onastar1989

mixmaster63 said:


> My Pamstyle. Standard watch 170548 with shark mesh and clean bezel from Komandirskie.com
> 
> View attachment 16063460


Very nice. That looks like a fat spring bar, but I'm curious as to whether the lug holes are in a higher position on the 170 than the 150 cases?
The low position on my 150 has always bothered me.
Thanks!


----------



## Marius_B

LBPolarBear said:


> 710 bezel on my 170
> 22mm nylon zulu from Meranom
> 
> ( forgive the misaligned bezel)
> View attachment 16062369


I have the same combination of watch and bezel, but I never became satisfied with a strap. The olive zulu looks really great!


----------



## Rista

onastar1989 said:


> I'm curious as to whether the lug holes are in a higher position on the 170 than the 150 cases?


Earlier 170s had the same lug holes but in newer models they are higher and closer to the case.


----------



## onastar1989

Rista said:


> Earlier 170s had the same lug holes but in newer models they are higher and closer to the case.


Awesome, thank you!


----------



## mpt

Atlantia said:


> I though you were going to say that you'd mounted it on something to allow it to be spun. Doing it all by hand and by eye is doubly impressive.
> Excellent work!


Yeah, I thought about that but decided to give it a try by hand. 811 bezel original shape was quite helpfull to keep track while sanding it down.


----------



## mixmaster63

Snow sniper

2409 Movement
020 Case
Sword Hands
SE Meranom Sniper Dial 
VW24 Bezel 
Vostok Strap


----------



## LBPolarBear

Marius_B said:


> I have the same combination of watch and bezel, but I never became satisfied with a strap. The olive zulu looks really great!


Thanks!

I'm not a fan of how Zulu's and natos are supposed to be worn, having the keepers on the short sides of my wrist drives me crazy so I cut the extra piece and keeper off that usually goes under the case and do a single fold on the bottom. This way the watch lays better on my wrist and the extra width on the inside of my wrist feels more natural- and, because the strap is pretty thick/stiff it's stays put all day without shifting around. The best part is that the curve of the strap over the spring bars sits slightly higher than the sharp corners at the inside top of the lugs! Not a big deal perhaps, but those edges became very noticeable when I wear my other 170's with bracelets or most regular straps&#8230;


----------



## Marius_B

LBPolarBear said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'm not a fan of how Zulu's and natos are supposed to be worn, having the keepers on the short sides of my wrist drives me crazy so I cut the extra piece and keeper off that usually goes under the case and do a single fold on the bottom. This way the watch lays better on my wrist and the extra width on the inside of my wrist feels more natural- and, because the strap is pretty thick/stiff it's stays put all day without shifting around. The best part is that the curve of the strap over the spring bars sits slightly higher than the sharp corners at the inside top of the lugs! Not a big deal perhaps, but those edges became very noticeable when I wear my other 170's with bracelets or most regular straps&#8230;
> View attachment 16065785
> View attachment 16065786
> 
> 
> View attachment 16065793


Thanks for the additional pictures. I dont like classic nato or zulu Straps because I am writing with my left hand an it drives me crazy to write with my wrist on the Keeper. 
Some Shops offer zulu and nato single pass straps, so you dont have to cut off the extra strip.


----------



## Wrist Bound

Haven’t been on here in a few weeks. Been making a bunch of watch straps while waiting for watch parts. Just finished this 150 case build. 
Aged case. Copper Spartan dial, aged silver hands, heat treated bezel with aged brass insert. Handmade leather strap.


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Upgraded the hands on my "GreyOrange" mod (many thanks to Peter from vostok-watches24.com!). Reached its final state now.


----------



## mpt

werk: 2414A, removed date ring
dial: aliexpress, glued
hands: komandirskie stock + stock amphibia second hand
bezel: old 420, dechromed 
crown: old amphibian, dechromed
case: 119
caseback: amphibia special manual wind, gridned clean, added satine
strap: hermond, added holes
buckle: hermond, added satine


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Love the retro style Oris 65, here is mine:
"Vostok Sixty-Five"

020 case & crown, Meranom crystal caseback and bezel, dial with old lume from Ali (the colour of the indices does not match 100% with the hands, but it doesn't matter much), sword hour and minute hand with old lume (finally!) from vostok-watches24, stripped lollipop second hand, very soft vintage leather strap from CNS.


----------



## mixmaster63

Today again threw the Beefer on and sizzled a little. 90s case, a standard and a Roytone bezel brought a little bit of color. Should look a bit restless (similar to patina) and not as even as my Kryptonite. The dial is from kraudara (mercy), the Hands from Peter. I once made a band from a leftover leather strap, which is definitely older than me. I have 3 bezels for the clock to change. I am absolutely satisfied with the end result.


----------



## Miguel Fazendas

A mod inspired by the Bulova Accutron Astronaut and Glycine Airman.

(Favinov hands; polished and repainted Vostok bezel; common shark-mesh bracelet; Vostok24 dial.)


----------



## jimzilla

Vintage Ministry cased mod.

SU-2416 Movement
Case/Crystal Polish and New Gasket Set.
Favinov Under the Glass - Blue Starburst Dial, Blue Lume Chrome Hand Set.
DLW Ceramic Bezel Insert - Blue/Blue.
One Second Closer SS Bezel.
De Beer Prestige 22MM Black Carbon texture Leather Band.


----------



## Ike2

Edit - technical issue - sorry comrades


Sent from my hammock


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Something wrong with your post, I guess. Can't open the attachment.


----------



## Ike2

Sent from my hammock


----------



## Sayan

My Soviet Antimagnetic Vostok with the raffles-time hands set.


----------



## Rimmed762

Sayan said:


> My Soviet Antimagnetic Vostok with the raffles-time hands set.
> 
> View attachment 16075147


May I ask for the source of the bracelet? Endlinks seems to fit quite nicely.


----------



## Sayan

Rimmed762 said:


> May I ask for the source of the bracelet? Endlinks seems to fit quite nicely.


The bracelet I purchased from eBay, it is no longer available. The end links come from Meranome, I used the 420 case endlinks. Meranome has these end links under Shop -> Amphibian Classic parts -> bracelet -> First bracelet links on 42 case. I am not sure if i can put a link here, but if you have any issues please PM me, I might have some extras available. You can also buy Meranome 20mm bracelet and use 18mm 42 endlinks, it will be a good fit.


----------



## taskmule

Parkgate said:


> Not a new build, just a bezel and strap change on the 'Aquadive', looking good on mesh and a big bezel T1
> 
> View attachment 15364878
> View attachment 15364879


Hi. Just joined up to ask you about the parts involved here. I'm very new to the Vostok modding thing, so forgive me if my questions seem uninformed. How does one get that yellow insert into the mix? Is it a movement anchor or something like that? I'd really like to put one of these together for my ever growing collection. A complete parts/numbers list would be super helpful. Thank you in advance


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

taskmule said:


> Hi. Just joined up to ask you about the parts involved here. I'm very new to the Vostok modding thing, so forgive me if my questions seem uninformed. How does one get that yellow insert into the mix? Is it a movement anchor or something like that? I'd really like to put one of these together for my ever growing collection. A complete parts/numbers list would be super helpful. Thank you in advance


Hi taskmule, first of all a very warm welcome to our world of crazy Vostokians! Let the madness begin! You will find a multitude of different base models to mod as well as a lot of third party modding parts to realize (almost) every three-hands watch design you like. There is a very helpful thread in this forum created by Vostok expert @Matt_Bored_O with a multitude of technical information and solutions here: Vostok Guide
Shops with parts and watches are, for example, Vostok-watches24, Meranom and Komandirskie.com to name but a few. At One Second Closer, Arkustime (ebay), Favinov (ebay) and Rafflestime you find third party Modding parts to start with.
The yellow ring is the so called tension ring inside the acrylic. You can take the glass out with a glass press, then paint the ring and put it back in. Produces great effects.


----------



## jimzilla

Hello taskmule and welcome to the F-10, Do not be afraid to ask questions or for help everyone here will bend over backwards to help you out so don't be shy.
Irreversible Mechanism hit the nail on the head with his description.
Let me just add If you do not have your tools as of yet make sure you buy quality ..........
Screwdrivers
Tweezers 
Hand Setting tool
Case Back opener.
Buying quality ones will keep you from buying them twice and possibly damaging your watches.
Just wait until you mod your first watch!!! ..... you will be so proud, 
it will be your favorite because you made it with your own two hands just the way you want it.
Best regards and good luck comrade taskmule, James.


----------



## taskmule

Irreversible Mechanism said:


> Hi taskmule, first of all a very warm welcome to our world of crazy Vostokians! Let the madness begin! You will find a multitude of different base models to mod as well as a lot of third party modding parts to realize (almost) every three-hands watch design you like. There is a very helpful thread in this forum created by Vostok expert @Matt_Bored_O with a multitude of technical information and solutions here: Vostok Guide
> Shops with parts and watches are, for example, Vostok-watches24, Meranom and Komandirskie.com to name but a few. At One Second Closer, Arkustime (ebay), Favinov (ebay) and Rafflestime you find third party Modding parts to start with.
> The yellow ring is the so called tension ring inside the acrylic. You can take the glass out with a glass press, then paint the ring and put it back in. Produces great effects.


Thank you so much for the welcome, and all the links and info. Im especially intrigued with the description of the yellow band. I have done a second-hand mod using an Amazon tool set and a hand from One Second Closer. It was an easy mod, so maybe I'll be good at this? We shall see.


----------



## Doug Ruby

My first mod pic of my otherwise stock Vostok Amphibia 710059. A Seiko insert on a modified bezel. I particularly like the pale blue/red insert.


----------



## Rimmed762

Sayan said:


> The bracelet I purchased from eBay, it is no longer available. The end links come from Meranome, I used the 420 case endlinks. Meranome has these end links under Shop -> Amphibian Classic parts -> bracelet -> First bracelet links on 42 case. I am not sure if i can put a link here, but if you have any issues please PM me, I might have some extras available. You can also buy Meranome 20mm bracelet and use 18mm 42 endlinks, it will be a good fit.


Thank you. Endlinks is the most crucial information. 👍


----------



## smartcar8

My modded Scuba Dude with paddle hands, new bezel with One Second Closer insert and aftermarket rubber strap with blue stitching.


----------



## rikala

Played with some things from the parts bin.
Another bezel & other hands is needed I guess, but the dial turned out as I wanted it!

The dial us and old Vostok dial thats was byond repair, so I sanded it down. Then used my engraver to make the pattern. Finished off by a slightly polishing it.


----------



## mixmaster63

Based on a great watch manufacturer, I took the liberty of creating an interpretation for my Vostok collection. The original is made of German submarine steel, my Sinntok M63 is made of Russian stainless steel. I created the Dial by myself with Photoshop and printed it on luminescent paper. Sensational when I look at the result. The bezel is from VW24, as are the hands, which I added some color to. The strap is from AliExpress.


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

rikala said:


> Played with some things from the parts bin.
> Another bezel & other hands is needed I guess, but the dial turned out as I wanted it!
> 
> The dial us and old Vostok dial thats was byond repair, so I sanded it down. Then used my engraver to make the pattern. Finished off by a slightly polishing it.


Interesting way to treat a dial!
I would suggest combining it with a black handset and a black PVD bezel to increase the contrast.


----------



## rikala

Irreversible Mechanism said:


> Interesting way to treat a dial!
> I would suggest combining it with a black handset and a black PVD bezel to increase the contrast.


Thanks!

Yeah, of thought about some more contrasting hands and becel. Didnt think of a PVD coated case, I might try that (never tried before).


----------



## rikala

mixmaster63 said:


> Based on a great watch manufacturer, I took the liberty of creating an interpretation for my Vostok collection. The original is made of German submarine steel, my Sinntok M63 is made of Russian stainless steel. I created the Dial by myself with Photoshop and printed it on luminescent paper. Sensational when I look at the result. The bezel is from VW24, as are the hands, which I added some color to. The strap is from AliExpress.
> 
> View attachment 16084418
> 
> 
> View attachment 16084419
> 
> 
> View attachment 16084420


That's really cool! 
Where did you buy the lumed paper?


----------



## mixmaster63

Where did you buy the lumed paper
[/QUOTE]

You can buy the paper here


----------



## mixmaster63

Two watches with the new 927 dials from Vostok Watches24. The right version in the 710 case has a bezel LÜ-INS 65 and hands from VW24. in the gray, the LÜ-INS 75 was placed on a 150 case (all VW24). The white Plongeur hands are from Raffles, the second hand is again from VW24. Again, the rubber is from Ali Express.
nice weekend
Bernd


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

News from the parts bin - some newly combined leftovers that hadn't convinced me in other projects before.
"AgedBrass":








Dechromed 341 brass case, blank Vostok dial and old Komandirskie(?) bezel, left lying in vinegar for quite a while (with very different effects). Brushed the bezel and painted the triangles. Bezel and crown need some more patina. Hands from komandirskie.com, second hand from Favinov. Strap: old horse leather, 24mm fitted to 18mm lug width.


----------



## marctibu

Irreversible Mechanism said:


> Love the retro style Oris 65, here is mine:
> "Vostok Sixty-Five"
> 
> 020 case & crown, Meranom crystal caseback and bezel, dial with old lume from Ali (the colour of the indices does not match 100% with the hands, but it doesn't matter much), sword hour and minute hand with old lume (finally!) from vostok-watches24, stripped lollipop second hand, very soft vintage leather strap from CNS.


Very nice mod, can you post link for the dial from ali? How diid you fit on? Did you made some modification for fit it? Thank you.

Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Thank you! The dial was originally designed for miyota movements, so I had to clip off the dial feet and then glued it on the Vostok movement with small strips of double-sided photo stickers. The diameter of the dial fit perfectly, so I didn't have to do any further modifications.
It's this one: Black vintage dial


----------



## Marius_B

Watch is a total stock Kommandirskie. 
Case heavyly etched with brass etchand and smoothened with Scotch brite because the etchant attacks the zinc and the watch gets pink spots.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Irreversible Mechanism said:


> .


.









.
Is the date window too wide or is it an optical illusion?

I was hoping you found a non-Vostok dial that aligns to the date wheel.

A wonderful brass mod. 
.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

.
duplicate post.
Sorry.


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Matt_Bored_O said:


> Is the date window too wide or is it an optical illusion?
> 
> I was hoping you found a non-Vostok dial that aligns to the date wheel.
> 
> A wonderful brass mod.


Thanks, Matt! The dial is a stock Vostok one without the paint. The date window fits perfectly well to the date wheel, it just looks a little bit distorted from the side due to the shadow of the date window's rim and the bending of the acrylic.


----------



## Kugellager

Here's my first Vostok Amphibia mod. I received the watch and parts yesterday from Vostok-Watches24 and proceeded to assemble it. I took the 420331 Amphibia and added the LU-MAS-04 bezel, clear case back and tan leather strap. Simple but I like it. I may change to a black strap at some point.


----------



## marctibu

Irreversible Mechanism said:


> Thank you! The dial was originally designed for miyota movements, so I had to clip off the dial feet and then glued it on the Vostok movement with small strips of double-sided photo stickers. The diameter of the dial fit perfectly, so I didn't have to do any further modifications.
> It's this one: Black vintage dial


Thank you so much for information 

Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Kugellager said:


> Here's my first Vostok Amphibia mod.


.
Well done. 
Don't see that dial and bezel too often.
Excellent choices.
Welcome to the modding world my friend.

Matt


----------



## jimzilla

Very clean and excellent first attempt comrade kugellager, looks top notch!
I like the caseback with the logo's as well ....   
Welcome to the F-10, best regards, James.


----------



## mixmaster63

Tonight I installed a dial from a forum member, which I generously inherited😉. Case is a sandblasted 150 with golden Old Paddles from VW24, black date ring, pimped crown, dechromed 90's bezel (not all made of stainless steel ☝). I also attached an older self-made leather strap.


----------



## SimonCK

Mixmaster- that is really nice comrade. The case, dial, hands, bezel and strap work together very well. Good job on the strap, the worn leather looks fantastic. I think the de-chromed bezel looks much better than the black one.


----------



## jimzilla

Clean and classy mixmaster.


----------



## Doug Ruby

Updates to my Vostok fun. This is my 710059 with a Wellfit simple grey rubber strap, a "universal" bezel adapter, and a Seiko SKX compatible grey/orange bezel insert. I like the looks and it is "wicked" comfortable (I am from Boston) with the rubber strap. Best of all, using Watch Accuracy Meter, I have been able over time to regulate this watch to an average (6 position) of +1 sec/day with a beat error of 0.1 msec.


----------



## malbur




----------



## malbur




----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

malbur said:


>


Love that titanium case! Looking great with endlinks and Komandirskie crown!


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

malbur said:


>


Which case is that? Some more info about your beautiful mod would be helpful.


----------



## jimzilla

I would like to know as well comrade.


----------



## mixmaster63

looks almost like mine with a Slava movement.
Unfortunately I do not know the case number.


----------



## malbur

Yes, it's the same case. The ring around the crystal can be removed. Unfortunately, the classic vostok bezels do not fit perfectly. So far, it's more of an experiment. It is interesting that this case can be found with the Vostok and Slava mechanism.









Strange Komandirski


I took a gamble and bought this. The case is not like any other Komandirski’s I have seen. I believe this dial has something to do with “border “? I’m hoping that’s dirt on the back of the case and not pitting. Can anyone shed more light on this watch for me?




www.watchuseek.com













RARE VINTAGE Military Men's Watch Called Vostok - Etsy


This Watches item by SovietEmpire has 11 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Lithuania. Listed on Oct 8, 2016




www.etsy.com












http://st.violity.com/files/2012/04/23/09/29535_1335162418.jpg


----------



## jimzilla

thanks for sharing malbur, I have not ever seen one!.


----------



## Avidfan

A Type 15 case, seen a number of times with it's passport...


----------



## Rista




----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

My "interpretation" of the blue Omega Railmaster...
















Brushed an old scratched 710 case and clean bezel that I took from a (seemingly defect) used 710634 I had bought for a few bucks on the web. After a little tinkering with the movement it is now working perfectly.
I particularly like the dial, it's rarely seen and bears the "nice" number 007.
Hands are standard Komandirskies, the orange second hand is either from vostok-watches24 or OSC, I don't really remember. The blue strap ist from CNS (now moved on to a new mod), the thick brown one is a selfmade strap by Bernd (mixmaster). Thanks, mate!


----------



## jimzilla

I figured I would post this one to go along with all the other beautiful Blue dialed watches.


----------



## JonS1967

Irreversible Mechanism said:


> My "interpretation" of the blue Omega Railmaster...
> View attachment 16112368
> 
> View attachment 16112369
> 
> Brushed an old scratched 710 case and clean bezel that I took from a (seemingly defect) used 710634 I had bought for a few bucks on the web. After a little tinkering with the movement it is now working perfectly.
> I particularly like the dial, it's rarely seen and bears the "nice" number 007.
> Hands are standard Komandirskies, the orange second hand is either from vostok-watches24 or OSC, I don't really remember. The blue strap ist from CNS (now moved on to a new mod), the thick brown one is a selfmade strap by Bernd (mixmaster). Thanks, mate!


Agreed, this is a really cool dial! Nice looking watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mixmaster63

A small delivery from VW24 has arrived. Then I gave a 20s with a silver Raffles Dial new hands (PAAR75-VW24). Second is I think SEK55 from VW24. For the bezel I have a standard with a 60 minute grid. Nylon Strap is from ohmystrap.de. I Love It.


----------



## Rista




----------



## mconlonx

Sometimes things just don't work out and you simple have to re-do them.

The 960 case was a GMT, but all the GMT stuff went elsewhere (710 case). The white dial build on a 2414 movement was previously installed, with a thin caseback and plain bezel. Still did not work for me. Just don't like the Neptun cases...

Also a different build for the Troika case went wrong when I dropped the second hand spring screw into the balance wheel assembly. Oops.

So... it hit me - swap the white dial over to the Troika case, and use some spares ti put the Neptun functional.

Details on the Troika build:
-Troika case with mineral glass crystal and screw down case back from komandirskie.com.

2414 movement
Komandirskie dial, probably from Vostok-watches24
Aftermarket hands from Vostok-watches24
1k2 plain bezel from Meranom
Bulyalov strap from Meranom


----------



## Kugellager

Rista said:


> View attachment 16111118


Used that same bezel on modded Amphibia. Nice!


----------



## Dirthitter

mconlonx said:


> View attachment 16114805
> 
> 
> View attachment 16114806
> 
> 
> View attachment 16114807
> 
> 
> Sometimes things just don't work out and you simple have to re-do them.
> 
> The 960 case was a GMT, but all the GMT stuff went elsewhere (710 case). The white dial build on a 2414 movement was previously installed, with a thin caseback and plain bezel. Still did not work for me. Just don't like the Neptun cases...
> 
> Also a different build for the Troika case went wrong when I dropped the second hand spring screw into the balance wheel assembly. Oops.
> 
> So... it hit me - swap the white dial over to the Troika case, and use some spares ti put the Neptun functional.
> 
> Details on the Troika build:
> -Troika case with mineral glass crystal and screw down case back from komandirskie.com.
> 
> 2414 movement
> Komandirskie dial, probably from Vostok-watches24
> Aftermarket hands from Vostok-watches24
> 1k2 plain bezel from Meranom
> Bulyalov strap from Meranom


Well done!
Wasn´t aware mineral crystal were even possible to install on Vostok watches. You isntalled it with a gasket? If so, 1. what are the measuremnts of the crystal and gasket and 2. do the Troika cases have the same crystal measruements as the Amphibia cases? Would be interesting to swap in a mineral crystal into one of my Amphibias one day.
Again, nice mod to the Troika!


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

The Troika cases are originally equipped with mineral crystal AFAIK. Just didn't know they can be modded with bezels made for "standard" Vostok cases. Great mod, mconlonx!


----------



## mconlonx

Follow up to the Troika build - sorry to disappoint but it came complete with mineral crystal installed. 

Also, both the original, with jerky second hand (which movement I botched, trying the spring fix), and this setup has not worked out. For whatever reason which I could not track down, the watch would stop at random times, for no apparent reason. Reset the hands re-did the installation, same thing. So the movement/dial/hands assembly went into a different case, and... works just fine. Not sure what the issue is, but I am now officially tired of the cursed Troika case.

If anyone wants to give it a go, PM me and I'm happy to give it away to someone with a US shipping address.


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Maybe an issue with the stem?


----------



## mconlonx

Irreversible Mechanism said:


> Maybe an issue with the stem?


_shrug_ No idea, but I'm done with it...


----------



## rikala

Case "Minestry" - Bought in Facebook group
Dial - Vostok-watches24
Hands - Can't remember where I bought them.
Bezel - eBay
Movement - Kommandirskie.com

I am going to replace the plastic ring with a metallic one and replace the back with a glass window (waiting for parts from Vostok-watches24).


----------



## jimzilla

rikala said:


> View attachment 16122729
> 
> View attachment 16122730
> 
> 
> Case "Minestry" - Bought in Facebook group
> Dial - Vostok-watches24
> Hands - Can't remember where I bought them.
> Bezel - eBay
> Movement - Kommandirskie.com
> 
> I am going to replace the plastic ring with a metallic one and replace the back with a glass window (waiting for parts from Vostok-watches24).


A nicely balanced looking mod .......


----------



## rikala

jimzilla said:


> A nicely balanced looking mod .......


Thanks!


----------



## fugit cronos

Hi. Today, prototype bezel lock:















Insert sandwich


----------



## onastar1989

fugit cronos said:


> Hi. Today, prototype bezel lock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insert sandwich


Fantastic!

"How-To" inquiries flooding in 3, 2, 1...


----------



## mconlonx

BSHZone custom dial run. In pretty much an otherwise stock 420. Date wheel delete on the movement.


----------



## Micindev

Amphibia in natural habitat









Sent from my XQ-AS52 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse

mconlonx said:


> BSHZone custom dial run. In pretty much an otherwise stock 420. Date wheel delete on the movement.
> 
> View attachment 16127256
> 
> 
> View attachment 16127258


Duh...this is how it should have been in the first place. Great idea to restore the dial symmetry.
I would have preferred however if they kept Vostok on the dial and not put their logo.


----------



## Chascomm

Ipse said:


> Duh...this is how it should have been in the first place. Great idea to restore the dial symmetry.
> I would have preferred however if they kept Vostok on the dial and not put their logo.


Given that this dial is derived from a current production item it would not be appropriate to use the Vostok brand without the company's authority.


----------



## ck2k01

I recently grabbed all the 150 wave dials, and a bunch of mod parts for them.

I'm still working on all of them, but here's a progress shot of one. Still awaiting an incoming straight end link BoR bracelet for it, and I'm pondering whether to brush the top of the case. But still looks pretty good at this stage.





































150349 watch from Vostok directly

Bezel (sweet) from Meranom

Case back (sweet-love the Poljot nod), signed crown, and blue rotor screw (not pictured) from Vostok 24

I forget where the shark mesh is from (have had it for quite some time), but probably Strap Boutique/wjean28

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mixmaster63

Today "existing goods" rebuilt. A 2414 without a date bridge with a 927 dial including a set of hands and a second from Vostok-Watches24 was built into a 160 case. The bezel is from Boris, the inlay and the great tire tread strap (unfortunately no longer available) are from OSC.


----------



## Doug Ruby

A relatively simple mod to my 710059 Amphibia. A new Murphy bezel using a blue ceramic insert. Also a Strapsco mesh bracelet. I included a lume shot, since the new insert fixes the problem of weak dial lume on the stock Amphibia. I really like this watch.


----------



## onastar1989

mixmaster63 said:


> Today "existing goods" rebuilt. A 2414 without a date bridge with a 927 dial including a set of hands and a second from Vostok-Watches24 was built into a 160 case. The bezel is from Boris, the inlay and the great tire tread strap (unfortunately no longer available) are from OSC.
> 
> View attachment 16133340
> 
> 
> View attachment 16133341
> 
> 
> View attachment 16133342
> 
> 
> View attachment 16133343


Great bezel/dial combination.


----------



## Ligavesh

Doug Ruby said:


> A relatively simple mod to my 710059 Amphibia. A new Murphy bezel using a blue ceramic insert. Also a Strapsco mesh bracelet. I included a lume shot, since the new insert fixes the problem of weak dial lume on the stock Amphibia. I really like this watch.
> View attachment 16136344
> View attachment 16136347


Do you have a link for that bracelet? Google doesn't help me and I've been looking fir a mesh with such big lug ends.


----------



## Doug Ruby

Ligavesh said:


> Do you have a link for that bracelet? Google doesn't help me and I've been looking fir a mesh with such big lug ends.


I got 3 for the price of 2 here: Mesh Band They are available in multiple colors and 18mm, 20mm, and 22mm. In addition to the 22mm silver band, I got a 22mm blue band and a 20mm silver band. The blue is currently on my blue-dial ETA 6497 Flieger.


----------



## mixmaster63

I believe today I built my new favorite watch. Idea is here the Borealis Sea Dragon, which had all appearance of Vostok the Old Paddels pointer ". So I've had to start photoshop again and made me a dial. Is not 100% as the original, but that's so wanted by me. As it is now, I find it optimal. Of course, printed back on luminous paper, where paper is the wrong name, foil makes it better. After extensive drying, I glued the pressure on a blank dial. The white old paddles come from Bandukh and were blackened at the bottom. The second hand and the 110 package is from VW24. I blasted the case with very fine glass pearl dust. The Strapcode Miltat Jubilee I had at a Seiko, where now a suitable band has come and was so free. Bezel is from Roytone. Finally, I have edited the crown something with the proxxon and a file. With the result I am satisfied and meanwhile I also appreciate the 110er.
































































Dayshot will follow&#8230;.


----------



## mariomart

Not much involved here.

710 case, Classic Neptune dial code 760, Classic Neptune new edition hands, Meranom SS bezel with ceramic insert, and a dark brown leather strap.

I think it works well together.


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Today a "new" old lady from the vintage section. Maybe I've never done a mod with less "modding" - just some cleaning, adjusting the movement and changing the battered bezel (to a clean brushed one from komandirskie.com) and acrylic. No more changes needed. Movement: 2209. Strap: Geo-Straps.
"La Violetta"


----------



## Victorv

mixmaster63 said:


> I believe today I built my new favorite watch. Idea is here the Borealis Sea Dragon, which had all appearance of Vostok the Old Paddels pointer ". So I've had to start photoshop again and made me a dial. Is not 100% as the original, but that's so wanted by me. As it is now, I find it optimal. Of course, printed back on luminous paper, where paper is the wrong name, foil makes it better. After extensive drying, I glued the pressure on a blank dial. The white old paddles come from Bandukh and were blackened at the bottom. The second hand and the 110 package is from VW24. I blasted the case with very fine glass pearl dust. The Strapcode Miltat Jubilee I had at a Seiko, where now a suitable band has come and was so free. Bezel is from Roytone. Finally, I have edited the crown something with the proxxon and a file. With the result I am satisfied and meanwhile I also appreciate the 110er.
> 
> View attachment 16138338
> 
> 
> View attachment 16138339
> 
> 
> View attachment 16138342
> 
> 
> View attachment 16138343
> 
> 
> View attachment 16138344
> 
> 
> View attachment 16138346
> 
> 
> View attachment 16138349
> 
> 
> Dayshot will follow&#8230;.


Awsome job comrade  congratulations


----------



## Victorv

Irreversible Mechanism said:


> Today a "new" old lady from the vintage section. Maybe I've never done a mod with less "modding" - just some cleaning, adjusting the movement and changing the battered bezel (to a clean brushed one from komandirskie.com) and acrylic. No more changes needed. Movement: 2209. Strap: Geo-Straps.
> "La Violetta"
> View attachment 16139236
> 
> View attachment 16139237
> 
> View attachment 16139238


Super nice mod 

The komandirskiw bezel fits without any modification?


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Victorv said:


> Super nice mod
> 
> The komandirskiw bezel fits without any modification?


Thanks!
Yes, the new Amphibia acrylic fits as well as the Komandirskie bezel. Modern-day Vostok-compatible bezels and casebacks all fit onto the old 119 case, as well as 24XX movements and standard Amphpibia acrylics. You only need a new crown with the right stem-length when changing the movement to a 24XX. I did this with another 119 case that I had sandblasted and black PVD-coated.


----------



## Victorv

Irreversible Mechanism said:


> Thanks!
> Yes, the new Amphibia acrylic fits as well as the Komandirskie bezel. Modern-day Vostok-compatible bezels and casebacks all fit onto the old 119 case, as well as 24XX movements and standard Amphpibia acrylics. You only need a new crown with the right stem-length when changing the movement to a 24XX. I did this with another 119 case that I had sandblasted and black PVD-coated.


Thank you so much my friend


----------



## fugit cronos

Hi. Today, cigala

Design a make insert. Adapt hands.


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Just a bezel change on my Planet Vostok BlackOrange (olive bezel from Komandirskie.com):


----------



## mconlonx

This was inspired by someone else's build, where until I saw it, was unfamiliar with 920 series Komandirskie models. Dial and hands from Vostok 24, 920 donor watch from Meranom.

2414 movement, and - hey! - the case back ring for the auto Komandirski has a smaller ID than the Amphibia hand wind case backs. So I spent some time with file and sandpaper making it fit.

Chrome strip with muriatic acid, Bulyalov strap with with 1967 bronze buckle. Buckle is definitely overkill, way large, but bronze and signed.


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

mconlonx said:


> 2414 movement, and - hey! - the case back ring for the auto Komandirski has a smaller ID than the Amphibia hand wind case backs. So I spent some time with file and sandpaper making it fit.


I encountered the same problem a couple of days ago and asked about it in the Vostok repair thread. Here's the answer from a very experienced Vostok expert: caseback ring problem


----------



## mixmaster63

Today I completed my Sinnlos Duo. The Sinntok has finally got a sister with the UnSinn. Both watches in 20 mm case with self-made dials (Photoshop) on luminescent foils, glued on stripped old dials, with 2414 movement (date bridge removed), bezel LÜ-MAS02 + Lü-MAS04, pointer PAAR90 (Sinntok) and OSC pointer (UnSinn). The second at the UnSinn is a simple red Komandirskie pointer with a glued-on luminescent foil. Both standard crowns were processed with the grinding machine. Straps come from OhMyStrap.


----------



## jimzilla

mixmaster63 you got some mad talents , the crown work is excellent and both watches are top notch .
You gave old jimzilla a wee bit of a CHUB! nicely done sir .....


----------



## mixmaster63

Today here is another part of my selfmade dial collection. SSame style as the orange one. A Hommage to Borealis Sea Dragon.


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

An attempt to bring at least some of the "look and feel" of a Moonwatch to a Vostok mod. Here's the result:

"Cities Of The Moon"

















Komandirskie 020715, dial 845, Century Time hands, Amphibia SE second hand, Komandirskie.com glass caseback and the beautiful "Cities" bezel from Vostok-watches24. The Bradystraps sailcloth strap was "confiscated" from my Longines Grande Vitesse Chrono. Looks like I need another one...


----------



## mixmaster63

My "Silver Surfer" has received a Bezel Update of Stauros (eBay). I bleeded so that she also harmonizes with the ceramic inlay from Ali.


----------



## jimzilla

mixmaster63 said:


> My "Silver Surfer" has received a Bezel Update of Stauros (eBay). I bleeded so that she also harmonizes with the ceramic inlay from Ali.
> 
> View attachment 16150878
> 
> 
> View attachment 16150879


Hey mixmaster have you given ant thought to printing bezel inserts?


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Now my collection of car foil dials has been completed:
"Brixton Chess" (for all of you Marillion fans out there...)
















Amphibia 710448, case brushed, dial with carbon-structured car decoration foil, Amphibia hands painted with Revell satin matte paint, white second hand from Vostok-watches24, bezel from Arkustime, Scandi insert from OSC, caseback with "Boctok-B" from Vostok-watches24, sailcloth strap from Bradystraps (will soon be changed to a black paratrooper strap with white stripe).


----------



## davidinjackson

My second Vostok and first mod: Watch off eBay from anassimo4 ($100); stainless steel mesh band from Teddy Baldassare ($34.95); ceramic bezel from Vostok-watches24.com (€22.55). Pretty excited!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimzilla

davidinjackson said:


> My second Vostok and first mod: Watch off eBay from anassimo4 ($100); stainless steel mesh band from Teddy Baldassare ($34.95); ceramic bezel from Vostok-watches24.com (€22.55). Pretty excited!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice mod comrade...... looks classy!


----------



## LBPolarBear

mixmaster63 said:


> My "Silver Surfer" has received a Bezel Update of Stauros (eBay). I bleeded so that she also harmonizes with the ceramic inlay from Ali.
> 
> View attachment 16150878
> 
> 
> View attachment 16150879


That’s HOT!

links to bezel and insert?


----------



## mixmaster63

LBPolarBear said:


> That’s HOT!
> 
> links to bezel and insert?


Bezel Link, insert is dem Ali Express


----------



## mconlonx

Ordered up some parts for a build and threw in a spare 2409 movement. In the case, it came with a small bag including some extra parts. No udea what they are for... anyone know? Looks like some kind of pinion gear and a spring washer?


----------



## mariomart

mconlonx said:


> Ordered up some parts for a build and threw in a spare 2409 movement. In the case, it came with a small bag including some extra parts. No udea what they are for... anyone know? Looks like some kind of pinion gear and a spring washer?
> 
> View attachment 16164823
> 
> 
> View attachment 16164824


Those "extra" parts are actually quite essential, one being the hour wheel which the hour hand mounts on, and the other being the spring washer that is installed on top of the hour wheel and applies pressure to the hour wheel when the dial is installed, stopping it from moving out of alignment.


----------



## mconlonx

mariomart said:


> Those "extra" parts are actually quite essential, one being the hour wheel which the hour hand mounts on, and the other being the spring washer that is installed on top of the hour wheel and applies pressure to the hour wheel when the dial is installed, stopping it from moving out of alignment.


Thanks! I've ordered 2409 movements in the past, but this is the first time these have come separate from the movement...


----------



## Rista

Assembled this one today. All from leftover parts. 420SE brushed case, just brushed the bezel to match.


----------



## djubre2

Rista said:


> View attachment 16165305
> 
> 
> Assembled this one today. All from leftover parts. 420SE brushed case, just brushed the bezel to match.


Looks awesome man


----------



## NOTSHARP

About two years ago, I put this together for my son.



He is now teaching his son, my grandson, to read a watch, and asked if I could put something together for him. Of course, I said yes. Then came the "but". 

It needed to have a dial with full numerals, and it needed to be GREEN. Not spoiled for choice there! Also, an automatic movement, if possible. 

The wee man is obsessed with GREEN, and that did limit my dial choice. He is also keen on F!, and gives vocal support to Mercedes, it seems. At nine years old, many of us were no doubt the same.

I opted for a 420 case, 2415 movement, 856 dial, Merc handset, arkustime bezel. I had a suitable green bezel insert, but I can not remember from where I obtained it.. A green, silicon, diver strap to finish off.

I apologise in advance for the poor quality pictures.







His birthday was in April, so this will be sent to him for his Christmas present.





Steve.


----------



## mixmaster63

As a way, all the good things are 3, I have made a dial color variant in yellow. The dial has been created again in Photoshop and printed on luminaire paper. Thereafter, it was glued to an old Dial. Movement is a 2414 without date bridge. The 150-case I have blasted glass beads (grain 0-50). The bezel is from OSC and was matt from me later. The inlay comes from the Crown Bezel of VW24 as well as the paar55 pointers that were painted black. The second hand is a simple komandirskie with glued luminous index. The wrong ISO comes from Ali.


----------



## 1afc

I finally got the twins finished today.


----------



## brandon\

Nothing crazy. Just flipped internals.


----------



## Rista

SE dial, 3D bezel from Meranom, Favinov hands. The usual stuff.


----------



## mixmaster63

110 Lefty with Custom Dial by Mixmaster and Raffles Time Hands


----------



## kopos




----------



## kopos




----------



## SimonCK

Rista said:


> SE dial, 3D bezel from Meranom, Favinov hands. The usual stuff.


I really like that bezel, nice watch Rista.


----------



## ross2187

kopos said:


> С. Щербань Титан
> View attachment 15725244
> View attachment 15725245


Would kill for this in a white dial!


----------



## kopos

ross2187 said:


> Would kill for this in a white dial!


----------



## Jake_P

Wow - it's been around 1 1/2 years since I've done any modding! I put this new mod together using an existing 120 Amphibia which had the champagne sun burst dial (I forget the ref no). I had all the parts sitting in a drawer so it was just a case of whacking it all together. I've always liked the faux patina like colour of the indices of this dial, and I think the addition of the orange second hand and orange/red coke bezel really adds to to the vintage feel. I had the predictable problem of the second hand falling off so at the moment, it's a hand winder! (Might leave it as is). I never seem to just be able to install a second hand on the 2416/15 without getting to that bloody leaf spring!

Anyways, ranting aside, the parts are:

Bezel: Roytone
Second hand: OSC
Signed crown: I forget now but are readily available as you all know..

Cheers!


----------



## ross2187

Hey guys,

So I'm looking to mod up a 710920. I'm looking to get a red seconds hand for it, an vostok-watches24 has a long, and standard version. Which one is the appropriate one to go with? I'm also thinking of replacing the minute hand with either the narrow or broad arrow from that site as well, in black. Do we think the black finish on those hands will match the black hour hands finish on the watch?

Thanks!


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Jake_P said:


> I had the predictable problem of the second hand falling off so at the moment, it's a hand winder! (Might leave it as is). I never seem to just be able to install a second hand on the 2416/15 without getting to that bloody leaf spring!


Don't worry, it's probably not your fault but the reason might lie in the size of OSC's second hand tube being not 100% correct. I faced the same problem with an orange OSC second hand and I tested it on three different 2416 movements to find one that worked with this hand in the end. Since then, I've always been using second hands from vostok-watches24 and I've never had these problems again.


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

ross2187 said:


> So I'm looking to mod up a 710920. I'm looking to get a red seconds hand for it, an vostok-watches24 has a long, and standard version. Which one is the appropriate one to go with? I'm also thinking of replacing the minute hand with either the narrow or broad arrow from that site as well, in black. Do we think the black finish on those hands will match the black hour hands finish on the watch?


I would always advise to use long second hands (either the round or the square ones) because IMHO the standard Amphibia hands are way too short. Even the plain standard Komandirskie hands look far better. 
Concerning your second question, the black arrow hands on vostok-watches24 are all glossy whereas the Amphibia hand on the 710920 are matte. So the combination might look a little strange but, of course, it's yours to decide, in the end. Why not use the whole black arrow set from vostok-watches24?


----------



## MeapSecurity

.


----------



## Jake_P

Irreversible Mechanism said:


> Don't worry, it's probably not your fault but the reason might lie in the size of OSC's second hand tube being not 100% correct. I faced the same problem with an orange OSC second hand and I tested it on three different 2416 movements to find one that worked with this hand in the end. Since then, I've always been using second hands from vostok-watches24 and I've never had these problems again.


You may well be right here though I seem to recall having problems with a standard stock Vostok seconds hand on another mod. It's hard to keep track though as this is probably my 4th or 5th movement now..I've definately had my share of frustration on the second hands though - maybe more than not actually all totted up. But - I am a back street butcher so can't claim it's not user error in some way


----------



## kopos




----------



## mixmaster63

Vostok 090916 Custom 

Favinov Hands
Arkustime Bezel
Seiko Inlay
„B“ Crown 
Bostok Milanese Strap 
Customized 916 Dial by myself
Glass caseback


----------



## Axelrod

mixmaster63 said:


> Vostok 090916 Custom
> 
> Favinov Hands
> Arkustime Bezel
> Seiko Inlay
> „B“ Crown
> Bostok Milanese Strap
> Customized 916 Dial by myself
> Glass caseback
> 
> View attachment 16187472
> 
> 
> View attachment 16187473
> 
> 
> View attachment 16187477
> 
> 
> View attachment 16187478


Chapeau, fantastic job mixmaster. I love it


----------



## ross2187

Irreversible Mechanism said:


> I would always advise to use long second hands (either the round or the square ones) because IMHO the standard Amphibia hands are way too short. Even the plain standard Komandirskie hands look far better.
> Concerning your second question, the black arrow hands on vostok-watches24 are all glossy whereas the Amphibia hand on the 710920 are matte. So the combination might look a little strange but, of course, it's yours to decide, in the end. Why not use the whole black arrow set from vostok-watches24?



Long second, got it!

I quite enjoy the arrow hour hand it comes with and see it as the "standard" hour hand for a Vostok, all mine have had it, something I would like to continue. Any idea where I can find matte hands to match, or a glossy Vostok hour hand? 

Thanks!


----------



## onastar1989

ross2187 said:


> Long second, got it!
> 
> I quite enjoy the arrow hour hand it comes with and see it as the "standard" hour hand for a Vostok, all mine have had it, something I would like to continue. Any idea where I can find matte hands to match, or a glossy Vostok hour hand?
> 
> Thanks!


Rafflestime on eBay?









All Black Classic Amphibian Diver Watch Hands Vostok 2416b w/Red Second | eBay


Fit Vostok 2416b. Watch Hands Only. Color: Black / Red.



www.ebay.com


----------



## kopos




----------



## mixmaster63

170548 with Vostok-Watch24 Bezel and Ali Mesh


----------



## mixmaster63

green frog with Roytone Bezel, Bandukh Hands, Bestrus Dial and Ali ISO Strap


----------



## mixmaster63

020 Case with 512-1 Dial, Skelette hands (all VW24) boris Bezel with OSC Metal Gun Inlay and selfmade Strap


----------



## mixmaster63

020 Case, white ceramic Bezel , sword Hands (all VW24) Meranom Dial


----------



## mixmaster63

150 Case with Favinov Hands and Dial, AM Bezel and Ali ISO Strap


----------



## mixmaster63

020 Case with VW24 Hands and Bezel, Meranom Dial


----------



## mixmaster63

090 Case with Meranom Dial and Strap, Favinov Hands and Lume Bezel from VW24


----------



## mixmaster63

170 Case with Bezel from VW24, Favinov Dial and Hands, Strap from Ali


----------



## mixmaster63

170549 with Boris Bezel , Arkustime Inlay and Ali strap


----------



## mixmaster63

119 Case with 2409 Movement, Bandukh Hands , Roytone 1967 Dial and Meranom Mesh


----------



## Axelrod

You're an artist mixmaster. Those are fantastic.


----------



## kali doberman

mixmaster63 said:


> 020 Case, white ceramic Bezel , sword Hands (all VW24) Meranom Dial
> 
> View attachment 16189160





mixmaster63 said:


> 020 Case, white ceramic Bezel , sword Hands (all VW24) Meranom Dial
> 
> View attachment 16189160


Elegant mod.


----------



## Doug Ruby

One of my favorite watches. This 710059 Scuba Dude was transformed with its ceramic, lumed, blue Seiko bezel and stainless mesh bracelet. Much more elegant and just the right amount of contrast to look great.


----------



## Ipse

Can we get this thread closed before I go completely broke? Please? 🤣
Just bought 2 more on impulse...and now the quest starts for bezels, hands...you guys are giving me too many ideas and fuelling the addiction.


----------



## mixmaster63

Here is the 4th from my self-made Voxa / Vorealis Dial Collection.

 Raffles Time Black Sea Urchin hands
 Second from the Plongeur set (painted black)
 110 case
 2414 movement without date bridge
 Bezel Lü-Mas-03 (everything from VW24)
Ali stainless steel bracelet with additional high-quality clasp


----------



## jimzilla

Hey mixmaster63 have you ever thought about making your own bezel inserts?


----------



## mixmaster63

jimzilla said:


> Hey mixmaster63 have you ever thought about making your own bezel inserts?


I've already thought of that, unfortunately I don't have any machines to implement it. But there is also a very large selection of shops such as VW24 or others. and they should also earn money from me when I buy there. That is a good thing.


----------



## Ligavesh

My modest mod 










I simply put the 720890's internals, with stem and crown and the original caseback in an old 119 case - and it fit 😅 That's the beauty of Vostok! Don't remember where exactly I've got the bezel, as I remember it was an ebay seller, but they are relatively easy to find.



















I might change the bracelet, but otherwise I like it like this


----------



## jimzilla

Hey Ligavesh, let me know if you want to sell me the tank caseback that came with that watch comrade!!!....


----------



## Ligavesh

jimzilla said:


> Hey Ligavesh, let me know if you want to sell me the tank caseback that came with that watch comrade!!!....


Haha, no way, the tank is sitting tight on the back 










edit: speaking of which, if someone could explain to me the connection of the tank or it's significance to the dial, please do


----------



## mariomart

Ligavesh said:


> edit: speaking of which, if someone could explain to me the connection of the tank or it's significance to the dial, please do


I think the dials are a homage to the dial style of the tank clocks used in many soviet tanks.


----------



## Ligavesh

mariomart said:


> I think the dials are a homage to the dial style of the tank clocks used in many soviet tanks.


Could be, I guess.


----------



## JonS1967

mixmaster63 said:


> 170549 with Boris Bezel , Arkustime Inlay and Ali strap
> View attachment 16189185


Very sharp!


----------



## kopos




----------



## MeapSecurity

Favinov c3 lumed dial and hands plus se bezel


----------



## rikala

Sometimes you don't have to change much. 
Bezel & bracelet - Vostok-watches24


----------



## kopos




----------



## kopos

Vostok Pepsi


----------



## Fergfour

The "tanks" look tiny on my wrist so in a 090 case it goes. Signed crown. Bezel is an aftermarket one from the Pripyat project and I like how it mimics the dial texture a bit. Strap is from Watch Steward.


----------



## jimzilla

Looks like the factory did it Fergfore, very clean and that case back...... 
gives jimzilla a tingling in the old kiwis!


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Simple mod in the woods.
Just changed bezel, second hand, caseback and strap on a 090660. Sometimes less is more...


----------



## dolmar




----------



## Deity42




----------



## kopos




----------



## Doug Ruby

kopos said:


> View attachment 16216232
> View attachment 16216234
> View attachment 16216236


Very Nice!! I really like the gold trim on the Bezel, Bracelet, and hands and dial.


----------



## kopos

Doug Ruby said:


> Very Nice!! I really like the gold trim on the Bezel, Bracelet, and hands and dial.


----------



## mixmaster63

100 case polished round
 Selfmade dial
 plongeur hands
Ali strap


----------



## Ligavesh

mixmaster63 said:


> 100 case polished round
> Selfmade dial
> plongeur hands
> Ali strap
> 
> View attachment 16219880
> 
> 
> View attachment 16219878
> 
> 
> View attachment 16219879
> 
> 
> View attachment 16219877
> 
> 
> View attachment 16219876
> 
> 
> View attachment 16219874
> 
> 
> View attachment 16219875


haha "200 METEЯ"


----------



## NikolaHR

My modded trio, all manual wind and soviet case, i like them better than the newer bigger cases
My favorite is the first one, nicknamed it SubZero,
(dial is from vostokmod)


----------



## kopos




----------



## mixmaster63




----------



## kopos




----------



## mixmaster63




----------



## mixmaster63




----------



## kopos




----------



## kopos




----------



## smartcar8

Vostoks and G-Shocks (with thanks to Dali)


----------



## NikolaHR

119 case with opened lugs to 22mm, original bezel filed and bead blasted, tried the movement with vostokmod dial, cant decide on a strap...


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

NikolaHR said:


> 119 case with opened lugs to 22mm


.
Drilled Lugs?
I like it.
How did you do it?


----------



## NikolaHR

Matt_Bored_O said:


> .
> Drilled Lugs?
> I like it.
> How did you do it?
> View attachment 16230503


On a pillar drill, started with a precision countersink drill bit, then drilled through with 1.1mm bit, on the last hole i made the mistake and counter sunk too much, so had to make all the holes like that...
If i had to do it again i would open lugs to 20mm to keep the original holes and just drill them out a little from the inside of the lug


----------



## stevoe

A few small mods from the last few months...










Have a nice weekend,
Stephan


----------



## Axelrod

stevoe said:


> A few small mods from the last few months...
> 
> View attachment 16235993
> 
> 
> Have a nice weekend,
> Stephan


Some beautiful pieces Stephan, great work


----------



## stevoe

Axelrod said:


> Some beautiful pieces Stephan, great work


Thank you very much!

All watches have new cases (020) and new bezels (Vostok-watches24 and sale4you1 on Ebay), most of the inserts are from China except one from komandirskie.com. And the two watches on the right have new hands from favinov. 
That's enough for the moment...


----------



## ck2k01

Been thinking about this mod for awhile. Recently splurged on the SE 090 from Meranom to be able to do it.










Thus far:

Komandirskie K-65 (GMT externals loaner): 650 case, bezel, crown, and case back
Amphibia 090 SE 090B43m (GMT internals loaner): 2426.12 movement, dial, and handset
May still tweak the crown, rotor, and rotor screw. But I’m happy with the major part (movement/dial/handset) being done.

Now just about 7 other half done mods to go 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelrod

stevoe said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> All watches have new cases (020) and new bezels (Vostok-watches24 and sale4you1 on Ebay), most of the inserts are from China except one from komandirskie.com. And the two watches on the right have new hands from favinov.
> That's enough for the moment...


Thanks for the information and again super work. A bezel and strap change is the extent of my abilities ;(


----------



## ck2k01

Giving the above mod a run on the wrist.










Love the 650 case. The aggressive lugs give me SG vibes. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

ck2k01 said:


> Komandirskie K-65 (GMT externals loaner): 650 case, bezel, crown, and case back
> Amphibia 090 SE 090B43m (GMT internals loaner): 2426.12 movement, dial, and handset


.
Someone asked recently about hand clearance of the 2426.12 movement in a non-K65 case.

_Can you confirm that the 650 case has good clearance for the hands _*?*

I will assume the Komandirskie 650 case has the same clearance as all other standard Amphbia cases since the 650 uses the 2416.

(Gibson SG is a great guitar)

Thank you
Matt


----------



## cgrad

ck2k01 said:


> Komandirskie K-65 (GMT externals loaner): 650 case, bezel, crown, and case back
> Amphibia 090 SE 090B43m (GMT internals loaner): 2426.12 movement, dial, and handset


Looks great!

Do you happen to know if hour and minute hands from non-GMT movements would also fit?


----------



## ck2k01

Matt_Bored_O said:


> .
> Someone asked recently about hand clearance of the 2426.12 movement in a non-K65 case.
> 
> _Can you confirm that the 650 case has good clearance for the hands _*?*
> 
> I will assume the Komandirskie 650 case has the same clearance as all other standard Amphbia cases since the 650 uses the 2416.
> 
> (Gibson SG is a great guitar)
> 
> Thank you
> Matt


Confirming that clearance of the 2426.12 hands is good in the K-65/650 case.









Vostok 2426.12 hands clearance in a 650 (Komandirskie 65/K-65) case







youtube.com





And word 



cgrad said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Do you happen to know if hour and minute hands from non-GMT movements would also fit?


Thanks!

Haven’t tried, but, e.g., Meranom sells a bunch of non-GMTs in the 650 case. So I think it’s pretty safe to assume. 









Komandirskie Classic Vostok Watches 65


Komandirskie Classic Vostok Watches 65




meranom.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kopos




----------



## Axelrod

kopos said:


> View attachment 16237929
> 
> View attachment 16237930


Love the matching date window on the scuba dude 👏👏👏👏


----------



## mixmaster63




----------



## fugit cronos

Today 24 hours with compass insert and red star crown


----------



## ck2k01

ck2k01 said:


> . . .





ck2k01 said:


> . . .


The stock K-65 case back fits the y SE GMT dial well 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kopos

Watchmaking studio Krom
View attachment 16243988
View attachment 16243990

View attachment 16243987


----------



## kopos




----------



## ck2k01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kopos

Vostok Komandirskie - and the colors of autumn 
Bobrishev


----------



## EngineerHack

I really need to get back into the Vostok game


----------



## Dependent Mess

mixmaster63 said:


> View attachment 16226092


Wow. How did you achieve that look on the case? I'm guessing cerakote maybe?


----------



## mixmaster63

Dependent Mess said:


> Wow. How did you achieve that look on the case? I'm guessing cerakote maybe?


the case is sandblasted with aluminum oxide, which makes the gray effect on the case. it looks rough, but it's completely smooth.


----------



## fugit cronos

Today Paneboctok o Pamphibia


----------



## ck2k01

fugit cronos said:


> Today Paneboctok o Pamphibia
> [/IMG]https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-D-UIpcKdTXs/YZfe_Zxpz7I/AAAAAAAAHf8/r8Yg0WobIPYLFSs4-5SJNaEa-AwNnT18QCLcBGAsYHQ/w640-h426/panevostok.jpg[/IMG]


Lovely build 

And always an impressive bezel game 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djuschas

fugit cronos said:


> Today Paneboctok o Pamphibia


Bezelinsert from?


----------



## Atlantia

kopos said:


> View attachment 16248101


@kopos 

Where's the wristshot?


----------



## fugit cronos

Hi, bezel make by me



djuschas said:


> Bezelinsert from?


----------



## Axelrod

fugit cronos said:


> Hi, bezel make by me


Impressive sir


----------



## fugit cronos

Thanks 
[QUOTE = "Axelrod, publicación: 54289384, miembro: 253348"]
Señor impresionante
[/CITA]


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

mixmaster63 said:


> View attachment 16240376


Beautiful Baikal Mod, Mixmaster!
Here's mine, built not quite two weeks ago:

















Based on a 020 Komandirskie, bezel and dial from Meranom, hands from vostok-watches24, ring painted with orange Edding3000, second hand with dark blue Revell paint. Paratrooper strap from Ali.


----------



## jimzilla

Very clean and tasteful Mixmaster!


----------



## mariomart

The photo is intentionally blurry, to add to the suspense and intrigue 🤪 

I'm currently screwing around with an idea. I managed to purchase a couple of Vostok 2433 gold plated open balance movements, but naturally there are no dials available to suit the open heart.

So I've been experimenting with different dials to find "The One", also having to make a a jig to adequately hold the dial without breaking off the legs (many donor dials gave their lives in this quest).

Still waiting on a delivery of the final dial before I can progress.

Hopefully it won't be too crap


----------



## mixmaster63

VostokMod Bezels


----------



## VicAjax

My first Vostok. My first mod. On an AliX mesh bracelet and an eBay bezel from zeikaua2014.


----------



## Axelrod

VicAjax said:


> My first Vostok. My first mod. On an AliX mesh bracelet and an eBay bezel from zeikaua2014.
> 
> View attachment 16264032
> 
> 
> View attachment 16264035
> 
> View attachment 16264033
> 
> View attachment 16264038


Looks great 👏 👏 👏


----------



## VicAjax

Axelrod said:


> Looks great 👏 👏 👏


Thank you thank you. It came out better than I expected!


----------



## Mechanicalman

Hi all, just got this 710 mod from Vostok Watches 24. It is a "mod of a mod." The key element for me was the sandwich dial in the 710 case. Peter Arms was able to swap the "Chronoswiss" bezel with a plain bezel and swap the Seiko style handset with a Vostok paddle setup and white Komandierski second hand. I put it on a tapered mesh I got on eBay. Very pleased with the end result. Thank you, Peter!


----------



## Rista

Tapered mesh sounds interesting. How much did the bracelet cost?


----------



## Mechanicalman

Hi Rista. The band was only $19.99 + shipping. It is decent quality. It tapers from 22mm to 20mm. Just enough to give it some personality.


----------



## Rista

It's a great improvement, straight 22mm just doesn't look right to me. Can you post a link?


----------



## Mechanicalman

Hi Rista, I can not post the link, but the seller is nextrend.


----------



## Atlantia

mariomart said:


> The photo is intentionally blurry, to add to the suspense and intrigue 🤪
> 
> I'm currently screwing around with an idea. I managed to purchase a couple of Vostok 2433 gold plated open balance movements, but naturally there are no dials available to suit the open heart.
> 
> So I've been experimenting with different dials to find "The One", also having to make a a jig to adequately hold the dial without breaking off the legs (many donor dials gave their lives in this quest).
> 
> Still waiting on a delivery of the final dial before I can progress.
> 
> Hopefully it won't be too crap
> 
> View attachment 16257405
> 
> 
> View attachment 16257406


A interesting project Mario, 
Looks like some delicate cutting to match it up? What are you planning in terms of modifying 'the one' dial when you get it?
What are you hoping for in the finished design?


----------



## mariomart

Atlantia said:


> A interesting project Mario,
> Looks like some delicate cutting to match it up? What are you planning in terms of modifying 'the one' dial when you get it?
> What are you hoping for in the finished design?


I'm hoping to keep it a simple black/gold theme. Still a work in progress.


----------



## Mk50

Vostok 710 
Dial: Vostokmod
Bezel: Vostokmod
Bezel insert: One second closer 
Strap: watchgecko


----------



## EngineerHack

Mk50 said:


> Vostok 710
> Dial: Vostokmod
> Bezel: Vostokmod
> Bezel insert: One second closer
> Strap: watchgecko
> 
> View attachment 16266125


Where did you get the bezel from?

Sent from my Redmi Note 8T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mk50

EngineerHack said:


> Where did you get the bezel from?


Bezel From vostokmod.com, and the insert from one-second-closer.com


----------



## jimzilla

By the way Mk50........ welcome to the f-10 comrade, best regards, James.


----------



## JonS1967

fugit cronos said:


> Today Paneboctok o Pamphibia


That’s really sharp!


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

"GreyBlueOrange"

I had an 02 case, 710 bezel, crown, caseback and buckle dark grey PVD coated and I painted the sealing ring orange. Dial (originally designed for Miyota movements) and canvas strap from Ali, hands from vostok-watches24.


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Just some bezel and/or strap changes.
Meranom 3D bezel on my "Voprof":









De-chromed 710 brass bezel and selfmade vintage leather strap on my "TealBrassAutomatic":


----------



## Axelrod

Irreversible Mechanism said:


> Just some bezel and/or strap changes.
> Meranom 3D bezel on my "Voprof":
> View attachment 16270656
> 
> 
> De-chromed 710 brass bezel and selfmade vintage leather strap on my "TealBrassAutomatic":
> View attachment 16270659


e
Fantastic, I especially love the Voprof 👏 👏 👏 👏


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Axelrod said:


> Fantastic, I especially love the Voprof 👏 👏 👏 👏


Thank you!
More bezels, more changes...
Dechromed and ground old Amphibia standard brass bezel, rotted in vinegar for a couple of days (like the dial) - on my "Brass'n'Vinegar" mod:









Old 90's Vostok brass bezel, dechromed and triangles painted black - on my "GreyBrass":


----------



## jimzilla

Irreversible Mechanism said:


> Thank you!
> More bezels, more changes...
> Dechromed and ground old Amphibia standard brass bezel, rotted in vinegar for a couple of days (like the dial) - on my "Brass'n'Vinegar" mod:
> 
> Old 90's Vostok brass bezel, dechromed and triangles painted black - on my "GreyBrass":
> View attachment 16272564


Very cool, I had not ever seen a 33 case de-chromed and that bezel is way cool as well,


----------



## daquinto

I'd like to mod a vostok but have small wrists. Does anyone have suggestions for a vostok model that wears smallish?


----------



## Miguel A.

daquinto said:


> Does anyone have suggestions for a vostok model that wears smallish?


Hi, @daquinto. My suggestion would be to look for models in cases 150, 170, 420 and maybe 710. More information is available on the modstok.com website.

Note: You may also consider replacing automatic movements (e.g. 2415 and 2416) with hand-winding movements (e.g. 2409 and 2414) and changing the back case to a slim one. This will reduce the height and wear even smaller, IMO.


----------



## SimonCK

daquinto said:


> I'd like to mod a vostok but have small wrists. Does anyone have suggestions for a vostok model that wears smallish?


Definitely a 710 case. It's 41mm but only 45mm lug to lug which is the shortest of all the case types. Also the lovely cushion case and 22mm lug width balances the watch height really well. The small 420 case often looks top heavy to me and unbalanced.


----------



## mixmaster63

Chromed case, Favinov hands, sales4u bezel, Seiko gold inlay, Ali California dial, handmade bracelet


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

The right colour for this time of the year: Grey (with a little bit of red at least):








Sandblasted 150 case with 280 Ratnik bezel and dark grey PVD coated 739 dial. I painted the triangle at "12" and the index at "6" with Revell paint and the sealing ring with Edding and also used Revell (white silk matte) paint on the black standard Komandirskie hands. Vostok SE second hand, one piece strap from CNS.

And the same inner parts in a brushed 710 case with (also brushed) 120 bezel on a superthick leather strap from mixmaster63 (thanks a lot!), slightly modified by me:


----------



## PDAdict

Cerakotec case











Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## jimzilla

PDAdict said:


> Cerakotec case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Very clean and balanced, the bezel insert and dial face complement one another nicely.


----------



## PDAdict

jimzilla said:


> Very clean and balanced, the bezel insert and dial face complement one another nicely.


Thank you. The base was very good. I had to try my best to do my best


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## gdelasheras

SKX steel bezel insert
Old 119 case
Vostok hands, dial and movement (manual, with date)
Sturdy steel shark mesh


----------



## gdelasheras

Vostok elements with

Aliexpress steel bracelet (solid and with masive clasp)
Hands from Raffles-times.


----------



## gdelasheras

Rallye type aluminium insert
Sandwich dial
Hands from Wostok24
Hand brushed case
Engineer steel masive bracelet from Aliexpress


----------



## marctibu

All green









Enviado desde mi CPH2173 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jimzilla

One of my old mods


----------



## onastar1989

120 case
Bezel insert from Dagaz
Hands from rafflestime
Dial from ebay
Band from Seiko


----------



## kopos




----------



## mixmaster63

All Parts are from Vostok-Watches24


----------



## jimzilla




----------



## kabanofff




----------



## kopos




----------



## kopos




----------



## mariomart

I had a go at making an open-heart Amphibia.

Parts used: Gold plated Vostok 2433 open-heart movement, Vostok Amphibia 555 dial modified with open-heart, Vostok Amphibia gilt hand set, Vostok Amphibia crystal with gilt tension ring, Vostok Amphibia 090 case, Vostok Amphibia caseback with big Sapphire lens, Vostok Amphibia clean bezel 01K3, Vostok black leather band with white stitching.

So every part used is a genuine Vostok part.


----------



## mixmaster63

Another selfmade Top Layer Dial from myside.
All parts are from VW24.


----------



## Dependent Mess

mariomart said:


> I had a go at making an open-heart Amphibia.
> 
> Parts used: Gold plated Vostok 2433 open-heart movement, Vostok Amphibia 555 dial modified with open-heart, Vostok Amphibia gilt hand set, Vostok Amphibia crystal with gilt tension ring, Vostok Amphibia 090 case, Vostok Amphibia caseback with big Sapphire lens, Vostok Amphibia clean bezel 01K3, Vostok black leather band with white stitching.
> 
> So every part used is a genuine Vostok part.
> 
> View attachment 16311509
> 
> 
> View attachment 16311510
> 
> 
> View attachment 16311511


What? How? Please make a detailed post on how you birthed this wonder.


----------



## mariomart

Dependent Mess said:


> What? How? Please make a detailed post on how you birthed this wonder.


I had to make a jig to hold the dial steady and then used a stepped drill in a drill press for the hole.

It took many practice runs on scrap dials to find the right combination of jig and hole location.


----------



## Dependent Mess

mariomart said:


> I had to make a jig to hold the dial steady and then used a stepped drill in a drill press for the hole.
> 
> It took many practice runs on scrap dials to find the right combination of jig and hole location.
> 
> View attachment 16313043
> 
> 
> View attachment 16313044


Oh wow. 
How did you expose the balance? Did you drill thru the plates on the movement?


----------



## mariomart

Dependent Mess said:


> Oh wow.
> How did you expose the balance? Did you drill thru the plates on the movement?


No, the 2433 movement is made with the open balance at the Vostok factory, they are not seen often but are used in a few of their older "Prestige" line back in the early 2000's.


----------



## jimzilla

How plentiful are they to purchase? I don't know much about the 2433's.


----------



## mariomart

jimzilla said:


> How plentiful are they to purchase? I don't know much about the 2433's.


Not plentiful at all. I picked up mine from a seller in Portugal, the shipping was extortionate.


----------



## marctibu

mixmaster63 said:


> Another selfmade Top Layer Dial from myside.
> All parts are from VW24.
> View attachment 16311679
> 
> 
> View attachment 16311678
> 
> 
> View attachment 16311677
> 
> 
> View attachment 16311675


WoW  awesome 

Enviado desde mi CPH2173 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kopos

Mr. Frog


----------



## max888




----------



## mconlonx

A few newer mods











I thought I was ordering up a 811 case for a field watch, but the 816 arrived, and I have to say, the Ti coating and blasted finish is nice. Brushed out Vostok bezel, OSC hands.











This one started as a parts build, but ended up with a new dial and OSC hands. Totally mangled a much too fragile mercedes second hand, so I straightened out a stock Komandirskie. 811 case, smooth bezel; dial lies, now a 17 jewel 2409, with date plate added for dial height.











This is a build for a friend... who is into orange highlight watches. I think a 170 case? With all other bits from Vostok-Watches24. 2416 movement with date delete.


----------



## Rista




----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

At the end of the year, one last mod from me (for 2021 at least).
I had originally planned to present it after winning the German Bundesliga football/soccer championship but as this will probably not happen before 2030😉, I chose the year's final instead...

My homage to the best football club in the world: "BVB - BlackVostokBorussia"








Had a lot of trouble with the paint this time (nail paint on PVD proved to be a less than perfect match) and the hands will most likely be reworked one day but for the moment it will stay as it is.
I used original Vostok parts only (except the one piece nato strap from CNS). All case parts and the dial were PVD-coated; hands, tension ring and bezel markers painted.


----------



## marctibu

Happy new year all.









Enviado desde mi CPH2173 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mixmaster63

Happy New year Mod


----------



## mixmaster63

Richard Dryfuss „jaws“ Mod.
Selfmade Top Layer Dial, Rest of the parts are from VW24.


----------



## Millones

mixmaster63 said:


> Richard Dryfuss „jaws“ Mod.
> Selfmade Top Layer Dial, Rest of the parts are from VW24.
> 
> View attachment 16338826
> 
> View attachment 16338828
> 
> View attachment 16338827
> 
> View attachment 16338825


In love with your dials. How do you make them?


----------



## mixmaster63

Millones said:


> In love with your dials. How do you make them?


i have luminescent foil that i can print. I do the dial in Photoshop. the finished print is glued onto an original Vostok dial.


----------



## Oakenfield

First mod. It took me almost an hour and I definitely need more patience hehe, but I did it! I was looking for a highly legible dial with an uncluttered design.

Dial, hands and bezel from VW24.


----------



## jimzilla

Oakenfield said:


> First mod. It took me almost an hour and I definitely need more patience hehe, but I did it! I was looking for a highly legible dial with an uncluttered design.
> 
> Dial, hands and bezel from VW24.
> View attachment 16341481
> 
> View attachment 16341480


Congratulations Oakenfield looks top notch comrade 
Doesn't it give you a feeling of pride to strap on a timepiece you made your own 
Best regards, James.


----------



## Oakenfield

jimzilla said:


> Congratulations Oakenfield looks top notch comrade
> Doesn't it give you a feeling of pride to strap on a timepiece you made your own
> Best regards, James.


I does indeed! It's the first but it certainly won't be the last. Thanks!


----------



## jimzilla

Trust me I know the feeling Oakenfield! ....


----------



## marctibu

mixmaster63 said:


> Happy New year Mod
> 
> 
> View attachment 16338815
> 
> 
> View attachment 16338814
> 
> 
> View attachment 16338813
> 
> 
> View attachment 16338812


Nice, very similar to mine









Enviado desde mi CPH2173 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mixmaster63

marctibu said:


> Nice, very similar to mine
> 
> Enviado desde mi CPH2173 mediante Tapatalk


this was Last year in Summer 










But that is the New Dial from VW24


----------



## marctibu

mixmaster63 said:


> this was Last year in Summer
> 
> View attachment 16346134
> 
> 
> But that is the New Dial from VW24
> View attachment 16346135


Woww!!! Diden't know about sandwich style, looks great 

Enviado desde mi CPH2173 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## marctibu

Case 710, Raffles time hands, meranom Neptune dial, Komandirskie black bezel









Enviado desde mi CPH2173 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Micindev

650 with clean bezel and '90 civilian dial


----------



## sleepfast

Recent first mod on this 020 case from my first watch... some fiddling with the hands caused a lume mishap on the minute hand and chipping on the syringe tip. Now it is semi-skeletonized, which helps a bit with legibility of the minute track but doesn't show off the spectacular BGW9 from Favinov quite as well (minute hand over the '1' at 12:00 in the lume shot). 903 dial is C3-lumed from Favinov. The bezel is a factory 720 PVD that took a lot of fiddling with the retainer spring to set tightly. Strap is the tropic-style from Meranom and caseback is the Antarctica version. Lastly, I swapped in the black date wheel to match the rest. The Favinov parts glow brightly for hours and represent a huge upgrade. The extremely sharp-eyed might notice a fatal fracture in the first photo.


----------



## mariomart

I modified another dial into an open heart to show off the exposed balance on the gold plated 2433 Vostok movement. Also used an acrylic crystal on the case back. That now brings my self made open hearts to 2  

Vostok 555 dial with modified window, Vostok 2433 gold plated movement, Vostok gilt hands, Vostok 650 case with radial brushing, Vintage Vostok Bakelite bezel. Cloth band.


----------



## haha

I finally found the time and courage to experiment fitting a 2409 in my Komandirskie 030 case.
I took the easiest road by using the complete inside of a "civilian" Vostok.
It can't be seen from this picture, but I also put a flat case back.
The watch is much lighter and comfortable as it finally seats correctly on the wrist.
After this first success, the next step is to convert my 720890 to hand winding.


----------



## jimzilla

Vintage 650 with a 2409 and small glass back.


----------



## jimzilla

sleepfast said:


> Recent first mod on this 020 case from my first watch... some fiddling with the hands caused a lume mishap on the minute hand and chipping on the syringe tip. Now it is semi-skeletonized, which helps a bit with legibility of the minute track but doesn't show off the spectacular BGW9 from Favinov quite as well (minute hand over the '1' at 12:00 in the lume shot). 903 dial is C3-lumed from Favinov. The bezel is a factory 720 PVD that took a lot of fiddling with the retainer spring to set tightly. Strap is the tropic-style from Meranom and caseback is the Antarctica version. Lastly, I swapped in the black date wheel to match the rest. The Favinov parts glow brightly for hours and represent a huge upgrade. The extremely sharp-eyed might notice a fatal fracture in the first photo.
> View attachment 16352174
> 
> View attachment 16352171
> View attachment 16352173
> View attachment 16352180
> View attachment 16352175
> View attachment 16352198
> View attachment 16352179


I remember when I first started Modding the watches and all the bent and broken parts.
There is a bit of a learning curve but I must say your Mod is balanced and matched, very nice first attempt..... 
Welcome to the F-10 comrade sleepfast
P.S. A lot of new guy's have problems with correctly installing the hand set's, check this out it will help.

(14) How to change hands & dial on a Vostok 24xx | WatchUSeek Watch Forums

Please note the part where the hand set is installed.


----------



## Sayan

Vostok 710 case and bezel (eBay arkustime) with black cerakote, ceramic bezel incert, Slava Quartz hands, orange second hand from raffles-time, original lume on dial and hands were changed to a new "vintage" look lume. German full canvas strap. Original 2409 soviet 17 jewels movement.


----------



## guspech750

Sayan said:


> Vostok 710 case and bezel (eBay arkustime) with black cerakote, ceramic bezel incert, Slava Quartz hands, orange second hand from raffles-time, original lume on dial and hands were changed to a new "vintage" look lume. German full canvas strap. Original 2409 soviet 17 jewels movement.
> 
> View attachment 16359086













Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## sleepfast

jimzilla said:


> I remember when I first started Modding the watches and all the bent and broken parts.
> There is a bit of a learning curve but I must say your Mod is balanced and matched, very nice first attempt.....
> Welcome to the F-10 comrade sleepfast
> P.S. A lot of new guy's have problems with correctly installing the hand set's, check this out it will help.
> 
> (14) How to change hands & dial on a Vostok 24xx | WatchUSeek Watch Forums
> 
> Please note the part where the hand set is installed.


Thank you for the information and kind words; that is truly a helpful thread, from which I will take careful note! I should have looked around harder; there is already a 2415 that I deprived of "ticking" in a delirious stupor, but I have some more (parts on the way for another 8-sided case I wish I could say would turn out half as eye-catching! I'll be sure to report back.


----------



## jimzilla

If you have any questions what so ever sleepfast please don't hesitate to ask us. You will not find a friendlier and more knowledgeable group of people that will bend over backwards to help you.
I have been a member of many online groups but haven't found a place with so many cool and friendly members as here at the F-10. Best regards, James.


----------



## jimzilla

Ministry Case Mod


----------



## sleepfast

jimzilla said:


> Ministry Case Mod


Jim,
The reflectivity of the bezel edge on that case is striking, as is the cohesive ensemble of blue and silver. I am very lucky to have such a resource here, and your replies are more than testament to it!
Kind wishes,
Nick

Apologies for the novel...
Turns out I _hadn't _managed to kill my 2415 by crushing the seconds hand pinion. The first set of hands I ordered had a faulty second hand that did not seat on the pinion; I went to use it as a spare on another SU 2409, and it did the same thing as on my 2415. The grief of a failed first attempt and many wasted dollars was completely misplaced! Frankly, the hands-when fully functional-are worth twice their price anyways.

This watch is the product of a second pass at that first attempt, using: a Rafflestime Snowflake Dial plus Marine Master hands, 2415.01 (more on that later), a Murphy bezel, a P01-style insert from Yobokies, and stainless unsigned crown on a 470 case. The idea was to have a radial metallic finish throughout the watch with blending hands; this fully sterilized look turned out too generic, perhaps.


































































Well, I still ran into a hiccup--or rather, I created one--you may have noticed. I had to mess with something, so I took the date wheel bridge off to experiment with a little more dimensionality. Now the setup looks like a helicopter, and surgery will likely ensue. The kicker is that I had spent far too long aligning the min+hr hands under 20x magnification, and finally satisfied my OCD-campus for once (and for now).

Also, the little pawl component that locks the crown into position 2 is really finnicky on the movement, and I fear it won't take with the next install. When I was watching it without the date wheel bridge, the little arm for pos. 2 really did not want to go into its groove.


----------



## jimzilla

One of my recent Mod's


----------



## fugit cronos

Hi, today:


----------



## guspech750

jimzilla said:


> One of my recent Mod's
> 
> View attachment 16365555
> View attachment 16365563
> View attachment 16365558
> View attachment 16365562













Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## JojX

This used to be the Gorbachev Bush dialed Vostok with the unuseable crystal. I changed the dial to a 1026 explorer type (which spent some time in the oven) and added ranger hands. The crystal is the amphibia with gold tension ring. I was always a fan of 50’s military watches


----------



## JojX

fugit cronos said:


> Hi, today:


Love the pam dial + bezel combo. Where did you source them from?


----------



## jimzilla

Powered by a 2414 W/O Date


----------



## fugit cronos

JojX said:


> Love the pam dial + bezel combo. Where did you source them from?


Hi thanks. The bezels, are made by me. I also make to order. Regards


----------



## ross2187

Just had this put together. For me it combines the best of Doxa, Rolex and Vostok. My idea version of a watch.


----------



## mixmaster63

90 case
Bezel & insert OSC
Hands OSC
Top Layer Dial selfmade by me
Strap Ali Express


----------



## Deity42




----------



## Fergfour

Pretty happy with the color (and texture) match


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

jimzilla said:


> View attachment 16373519
> 
> Powered by a 2414 W/O Date


Greetings from my beautiful violet "old lady" to yours (although mine is not in such a perfectly preserved state)!
Just repaired her winding mechanism, now she's running as smoothly as ever (+2s/day). The oldest Vostok in my collection and still completely original with a 2209 (except for the bezel of course, but the battered original one is lying in my box, never to be used again probably).


----------



## jimzilla

Irreversible Mechanism said:


> Greetings from my beautiful violet "old lady" to yours (although mine is not in such a perfectly preserved state)!
> Just repaired her winding mechanism, now she's running as smoothly as ever (+2s/day). The oldest Vostok in my collection and still completely original with a 2209 (except for the bezel of course, but the battered original one is lying in my box, never to be used again probably).
> View attachment 16380535


The 2209 in mine was shot like yours and the dial face was toast so I did a dateless 2414 Franken mod because the case was so nice.


----------



## Fergfour

Trying out some case aging and lume paint

















Here's an attempt to mimic a bronze patina. Thinking of a kraken dial for this one. Hey, between covid and below freezing temps outside this is keeping me occupied.


----------



## mixmaster63

@Fergfour nice work

Here some versions from me of different Dials from leszekguilloche . I Love this Dials in brass Case.


----------



## mixmaster63

Top Layer Dial made by me with Photoshop, All Parts are from VW24, BOR from Ebay.


----------



## sleepfast

Here's a somewhat-unintended mod, embarrassingly enough! I gave this watch to my father last year; he hadn't abandoned his iTracker for it once yet, so I figured it would help if it ran right. First, for the successful step: the old, cracked crystal was replaced with an Amphibia unit with a gilt tension ring. Things went awry when I dropped a new 2409.01 from Meranom in this sloop _Vostok _64-case Komandirskie. I tried to force the old hands onto that pinion, only to find that it was the wrong width for the minute-hand. When I swapped it for a spare 2409 pinion, the fatigued hour-hand crashed to the dial and stripped off a bit of the ship graphic. 
























Luckily, I had a broken Amphibia movement on hand with those black hands to provide a bit of luminescence, and now have some new paddle hands on the way from Favinov for this down the road. I'll regulate it some more then, and try to reapply lume pips. There is some play in the dial, visible with the gap under the tension ring, which I will examine. I think the DW bridge may be necessary, but would deprive the hour-hand of adequate clearance. Right now this is the only watch I could get my hands on for the sake of sizing and break-in of this ridged Rios strap for a blue ZAKAZ 139, but maybe the gold-maritime motif suits it well enough.


----------



## Axelrod

mixmaster63 said:


> Top Layer Dial made by me with Photoshop, All Parts are from VW24, BOR from Ebay.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16385861
> 
> 
> View attachment 16385858
> 
> 
> View attachment 16385860
> 
> 
> View attachment 16385859


Stunning Mixmaster, you have surpassed yourself


----------



## jimzilla

One of my old mods.


----------



## jimzilla

Another one of my older Mod's


----------



## RITinker

Fergfour said:


> Pretty happy with the color (and texture) match
> 
> View attachment 16379540


Wow that is really nice. I have that watch with the plain bezel, but that really takes it to another level. Such a good color match. Where did you get that bezel?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

RITinker said:


> Wow that is really nice. I have that watch with the plain bezel, but that really takes it to another level. Such a good color match. Where did you get that bezel?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A guy in Russia named Dmirty Persidsky. You can find him on whatsapp. He paints them based on what color you tell him to use.


----------



## Bandido

jimzilla said:


> Another one of my older Mod's
> 
> View attachment 16392253
> View attachment 16392256


Tell me about this bracelet please.


----------



## jimzilla

Bandido said:


> Tell me about this bracelet please.


Let me see if I can find the link for you, It has been a while since I purchased one.


----------



## jimzilla

I bought this bracelet back a couple of years ago, the seller has different widths so check his store.
Best regards Bandido, James.


20mm Black Polyurethane Rubber Link PVD Replacement Bracelet Watch Band Diver | eBay


----------



## stevarad

So simple, so beautiful..

































































Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## kopos




----------



## kopos

View attachment 16396542
View attachment 16396543


----------



## stevarad

Help me to choose strap/bracelet.

Which one?




















































Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## kopos

stevarad said:


> Help me to choose strap/bracelet.
> 
> Which one


Mesh or blue rubber))


----------



## Kotsov

The orange/tan one.


----------



## Utva_56

Black rubber or mesh ( if you can sand blasted to be dull). Watch has diving bezel.


----------



## Axelrod

stevarad said:


> Help me to choose strap/bracelet.
> 
> Which one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


.
Great dial and bezel combo. 
I'm another vote for the mesh


----------



## stevarad

Thank you guys 

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

stevarad said:


> Help me to choose strap/bracelet.
> 
> Which one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Sandblasted or brushed mesh or blue rubber. Alternatively a dark blue strap with orange stitching and/or an orange strap with dark blue stitching (waterproof leather or rubber). That would make it look perfect. A beautiful combo indeed - I love the Baikal bezels!


----------



## stevarad

Irreversible Mechanism said:


> Sandblasted or brushed mesh or blue rubber. Alternatively a dark blue strap with orange stitching and/or an orange strap with dark blue stitching (waterproof leather or rubber). That would make it look perfect. A beautiful combo indeed - I love the Baikal bezels!


Blue orange strap was in my head also, but don' t have one right now. I will try it anyway. Thanks.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Simple racing mod.



























































Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Fergfour

Gold/bronze/brass


----------



## jimzilla

Very clean and classy Fergfour


----------



## malbur




----------



## jimzilla

Today's








Victim.


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

stevarad said:


> Simple racing mod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Cool mod! Would swap the second hand for a longer orange one to give it an even more "70s" look.


----------



## mixmaster63

Another Lefty Mod with selfmade Dial


----------



## Jake_P

I finally got my Seiko SKX 007 (sort of).. I've always kicked myself over never getting an SKX before it got discontinued and the prices went nutzoid. I know they have their new '5KX' models but they don't really resonate with me even though they fix the only (for me anyway) sticking point of the former model having no hand wind option. Anyways, I got gifted a dial and hands from a friend (another modder) who I'm sure is sick to death of my SKX whinging  I've not really kept up too date with what's currently available parts wise so was super happy to see these Vostok specific hands. For me, the genuine SKX styling (especially the dial) is pretty much perfection but I'm pretty happy with the result of my mod and it's definately scratched the itch! Was also pleased that the seconds hand added back that great orange pop of colour that the SKX dial had as cotrast to an otherwise monochrome design.

Hands - Vostok24
Bezel insert - genuine SKX.
Dial - ??? (Not Vostok ready, so dial dots used to affix)


----------



## rikala

My odd mod


----------



## kopos




----------



## kopos

Восток Амфибия хаsмепелe


----------



## Deity42

Thanks to my F10 friends for helping me get this movement going!


----------



## bricem13

mixmaster63 said:


> Another Lefty Mod with selfmade Dial
> View attachment 16403894
> 
> 
> View attachment 16403895
> 
> 
> View attachment 16403893
> 
> 
> View attachment 16403900


Very nice!

Can you elaborate on the dial making process?

Envoyé de mon M2103K19G en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## jimzilla

rikala said:


> My odd mod
> 
> View attachment 16406178
> 
> View attachment 16406179
> 
> View attachment 16406180


 Wow what a twist I did not see that coming, excellent work!!!


----------



## jimzilla

Deity42 said:


> Thanks to my F10 friends for helping me get this movement going!
> View attachment 16406933
> 
> View attachment 16406934


Top notch and classy, very nice mod comrade!


----------



## stevarad

Irreversible Mechanism said:


> Cool mod! Would swap the second hand for a longer orange one to give it an even more "70s" look.


Yes. Agree 100%

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

mixmaster63 said:


> Another Lefty Mod with selfmade Dial
> View attachment 16403894
> 
> 
> View attachment 16403895
> 
> 
> View attachment 16403893
> 
> 
> View attachment 16403900


Top!!

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Me and my daughter just finished this  


































































Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## mixmaster63

bricem13 said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Can you elaborate on the dial making process?
> 
> Envoyé de mon M2103K19G en utilisant Tapatalk


it's easy. I use Photoshop to create the file of how the watch face should look. I made a mask for that. I then print the file onto luminescent film/paper using my inkjet printer. I take an old dial and strip the surface. then i apply a thin double-sided adhesive film. I also made a template for the correct centering. the dial is attached with the adhesive film and then the printed dial is glued on in the middle. I cut off the protruding edge with the scissors and the dial is finished.
Thats ist.


Note: Of course, I do not pass on the file I created for the dials. Thank you


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Bernd's fantastic Photoshop abilities helped me to create a design inspired by the classic Slava Amphibia. He made a top layer dial for me (thanks so much, Bernd!) and I combined it with orange Paddles and the beautiful retro bezel from VW24 to build my preferred version of the Slava.








"Slavok Amphibia"
Base: Amphibia 710, brushed
Dial: Top Layer Dial by Bernd
Hands: paddles from VW24
Bezel: VW24
Strap: selfmade strap by Bernd with stitches made by me


----------



## Axelrod

Great mod and collaboration 


Irreversible Mechanism said:


> Bernd's fantastic Photoshop abilities helped me to create a design inspired by the classic Slava Amphibia. He made a top layer dial for me (thanks so much, Bernd!) and I combined it with orange Paddles and the beautiful retro bezel from VW24 to build my preferred version of the Slava.
> View attachment 16408598
> 
> "Slavok Amphibia"
> Base: Amphibia 710, brushed
> Dial: Top Layer Dial by Bernd
> Hands: paddles from VW24
> Bezel: VW24
> Strap: selfmade strap by Bernd with stitches made by me


----------



## Jconetwo

Parkgate said:


> Swapped the hands from Favinov black paddles to diver hands as the lume colour is closer (when not illuminating) to the numerals on this sniper dial (sort of a yellow/green). And whilst I was at it I painted the tension ring black  to add some blackness.
> 
> Then the big bezel was swapped out with a regular sized Boris bezel with a fully lumed insert to match the dial and hands. The big bezel that was originally on this modded 710 was then transpanted to the blue Favinov dialled 710.
> 
> View attachment 15421197
> View attachment 15421198
> View attachment 15421199
> Thanks
> View attachment 15421200


would you be kind enough to let us know where you got the bracelets from? Thanks heaps!


----------



## kopos




----------



## JojX

Old vostok case with Seiko VH31 and various spares.


----------



## Jake_P

stevarad said:


> Me and my daughter just finished this


A nice little project to both share some quality time together..or...was it getting her hooked early on into modding watches? I approve of both of course


----------



## mixmaster63




----------



## stevarad

Jake_P said:


> A nice little project to both share some quality time together..or...was it getting her hooked early on into modding watches? I approve of both of course


I was trying to do both 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kopos




----------



## jimzilla

mixmaster63 said:


> View attachment 16410362
> 
> View attachment 16410363


Who's Bezel mixmaster63?


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

I think it's this one:
Crown bezel with blue ceramic insert


----------



## Mechanicalman

Here is a 100 case field watch mod. The dial and hands are from Favinov, smooth bezel from Vostok24. Very happy how it came out.


----------



## kopos




----------



## stevarad

kopos said:


> View attachment 16411061
> View attachment 16411062


Top!!

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

simple, but nice



















































Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Mechanicalman

Nice looking watch, Kopos! I have a stainless one with the black dial on the way. How does the 39mm size wear? Is it comfortable?


----------



## max888




----------



## kopos

Mechanicalman said:


> Nice looking watch, Kopos! I have a stainless one with the black dial on the way. How does the 39mm size wear? Is it comfortable?


It's great for me, it depends on the size of the wrist.


----------



## Mechanicalman

I have a 7.25 inch wrist.


----------



## kopos

SIZE: 100х105х60 This one will be perfect
😎👍


----------



## Mechanicalman

What's the lug width on that one?


----------



## kopos

Mechanicalman said:


> What's the lug width on that one?


85mm 🙂
Мy wrist is 8 inch and this Komandirskie is comfortable and looks good


----------



## FWilkens

Rista said:


> I was planning to do it myself, already started preparing some jigs but I found a watchmaker who did it cheaper and better than I could. Closer pic:
> View attachment 15891646


Would you be willing to share what watchmaker you used? I would be very interested in doing the same


----------



## Yoeri40

DocTone said:


> no ... not useful for your intention ..IMHO
> You can use it to do a style like ‚beadblasted' but the colour is not really changing ..
> the surface ..looks like this
> View attachment 15766050
> 
> 
> or you can do such thing with ferric choride to give a structure on the case
> 
> View attachment 15766055


How did You get that structure on the case. did you drop it only in ferric acid ( for how long?) and did the structure appear by itself?


----------



## Mechanicalman

It looks perfect, Kopos. I am looking forward to getting mine. It just went through customs in Moscow, so I guess I will recieve it anytime between next week and 3 months from now.


----------



## kopos

Mechanicalman said:


> It looks perfect, Kopos. I am looking forward to getting mine. It just went through customs in Moscow, so I guess I will recieve it anytime between next week and 3 months from now.


Someday will come .


----------



## kopos

Sunny day with Vostok MoD


----------



## kopos

FWilkens said:


> Would you be willing to share what watchmaker you used? I would be very interested in doing the same


I don't use a watchmaker.


----------



## kopos




----------



## mixmaster63

Kopos, Your statement is wrong, the housing is etched with eisen3chlorid and not for sale. like mine here, was also made by DocT. Yoeri didn't ask about your case.


----------



## stevarad

Anyone seen this?





https://vostokmods.com/product/modtok-090-conversion-case-for-vostok-watches/



Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

stevarad said:


> Anyone seen this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://vostokmods.com/product/modtok-090-conversion-case-for-vostok-watches/
> 
> 
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


I can't imagine anyone needing a Vostok with sapphire crystal, not for this price anyway. IMHO, one of the main design qualities of a Vostok is the domed acrylic. And scratches are no problem either. It's easy to polish out small ones and in case of deeper cuts a new glass is cheap and easily changed.


----------



## jimzilla

mixmaster63 said:


> Kopos, Your statement is wrong, the housing is etched with eisen3chlorid and not for sale. like mine here, was also made by DocT. Yoeri didn't ask about your case.
> 
> View attachment 16418933
> 
> 
> View attachment 16418934


That Is really a cool looking watch! well done mixmaster.


----------



## Roningrad

jimzilla said:


> Ministry Case Mod
> 
> View attachment 16359600
> View attachment 16359601
> View attachment 16359603


Love this Jim! Why oh why did you have to pick blue!


----------



## smartcar8

My latest mod - 170 case, sandwich dial, neptune second hand, 3D bezel and aftermarket leather strap. 
Instagram:crvostokmods


----------



## stevarad

Vostok pelagos 2022 mod..

Need to find blue milsub bezel in order to be perfect. Although I like it like this also. 

Recipe:

110 amfibia
raffles pelagos dial
bsh sticker logo
raffles snowflake hands
komandirskie.com ceramic bezel
Some old marine blue nato lying around.


























































Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Kotsov

smartcar8 said:


> My latest mod - 170 case, sandwich dial, neptune second hand, 3D bezel and aftermarket leather strap.
> Instagram:crvostokmods
> View attachment 16424301
> View attachment 16424310
> 
> View attachment 16424311
> 
> View attachment 16424312
> 
> View attachment 16424302


Very nice


----------



## Roningrad

stevarad said:


> simple, but nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Nice! Love it. Is that a Vostok leather strap or a customized one? What’s its length? Thanks.


----------



## smartcar8

Simple "Radio Room" mod - red bezel with matching Nato strap

Instagram: crvostokmods


----------



## Mechanicalman

Quick mod on a Merenom SE with a ceramic bezel from Vostok 24 and an eBay tapered mesh bracelet.


----------



## stevarad

Roningrad said:


> Nice! Love it. Is that a Vostok leather strap or a customized one? What’s its length? Thanks.


It's couple of years old model from meranom. Good quality, although short. I have thin wrist and it is perfectly fit for me, but for some it coulf be short.

There is similar, new type of strap on meranom, with dimensions in description.









Vostok Watch Vostok Neptune 96 Case Leather Strap


Genuine leather, 115x75 mm Stainless steel buckle Maximum length 175 mm Stems, 2 pcs. included




meranom.com





Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Kotsov

You have to but the special pins too don't you?


----------



## Chascomm

stevarad said:


> It's couple of years old model from meranom. Good quality, although short. I have thin wrist and it is perfectly fit for me, but for some it coulf be short.
> 
> There is similar, new type of strap on meranom, with dimensions in description.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vostok Watch Vostok Neptune 96 Case Leather Strap
> 
> 
> Genuine leather, 115x75 mm Stainless steel buckle Maximum length 175 mm Stems, 2 pcs. included
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meranom.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


I wonder if this strap would also fit the Slava TV case?


----------



## Mechanicalman

Switched the bezel to a meranom pvd number. The other one I found a bit bulky for the watch. Also I like the mat finish and the lume on the bezel.


----------



## smartcar8

A “Scuba Dude” mod with Fiery Orange Bezel on a Rubber Strap and a NATO

Instagram: crvostokmods


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Cool mod! 👍🏻 I can only think of one improvement: changing the red second hand to a longer orange one.


----------



## smartcar8

Irreversible Mechanism said:


> Cool mod! 👍🏻 I can only think of one improvement: changing the red second hand to a longer orange one.


That would definitely be an improvement - thanks


----------



## JonS1967

smartcar8 said:


> My latest mod - 170 case, sandwich dial, neptune second hand, 3D bezel and aftermarket leather strap.
> Instagram:crvostokmods
> View attachment 16424301
> View attachment 16424310
> 
> View attachment 16424311
> 
> View attachment 16424312
> 
> View attachment 16424302


Gorgeous, we’ll done!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rista




----------



## Donerix

First attempt at Vostok modding:


----------



## Calumets

My first Scuba Dude 710 arrived today and I'm very pleased with it! I bought a teal replacement bezel from Meranom too, and swapped out bracelet and bezel straight away. I realise that there are some serious modders here, and that swapping a bezel is child's play, but I've never done any modding of any sort before, so I feel very accomplished! This watch is fantastic value!


----------



## Goldtop 57

My latest so far....with a quite rare bezel, which I robbed of its red markings and replaced them with blue nail polish. New strap and hands from VW24. The dial has no text tat shows its origin, so it is probably from the period between UdSSR and Russia. It also has a very nice sunburst effect to it, which the modern versions of that dial don't show anymore.


__
https://flic.kr/p/2n2mkh2


----------



## Goldtop 57

Another nail polish mod. Dechromed Komandirskie, new golden hands, different bezel (all from VW24), strap with gold hardware from ebay.


__
https://flic.kr/p/2mXkAzy


----------



## Goldtop 57

Vostok Troika dial in a 710 case. Cosmo-diver bezel from VW24, hands from raffles-time, strap from komandirskie.com. As you can see, the second hand is missing. That's because the hour hand is too long not to touch the indexes, so I had to bend it up a little. The minute hand, too, otherwise it wouldn't have moved past the hour hand. And the room left for the second hand was just not enough for it to move freely, hence my first mod without a second hand.


__
https://flic.kr/p/2mXkAzP


----------



## Goldtop 57

One more for today. 160 case, PVD-coated, black bezel and hands from one second closer, insert from dlw watches, dial from VW24, standard silicone vostok strap. I had that one in mind as soon as I saw the green sandwich dial....


__
https://flic.kr/p/2mWRf1v


----------



## smartcar8

Latest mod - Blue Wave dial with Baikal Bezel and aftermarket blue dive strap

Instagram: crvostokmods


----------



## manolito

Goldtop 57 said:


> Another nail polish mod. Dechromed Komandirskie, new golden hands, different bezel (all from VW24), strap with gold hardware from ebay.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2mXkAzy


handsome! just looking a vostok mods. can you give me the link to vw24. TIA.


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

vostok-watches24.com
Peter rebuilt his webstore recently, so maybe at the moment it isn't working at 100%.


----------



## manolito

Irreversible Mechanism said:


> vostok-watches24.com
> Peter rebuilt his webstore recently, so maybe at the moment it isn't working at 100%.


many thanks for the info. will definitely visit peter's store. thanks again.


----------



## Goldtop 57

Another one. 020 case and bezel original from VW24, hands - ?, dial from ebay, strap from cheapestnatostraps. I just LOVE blue watches 


__
https://flic.kr/p/2n2mkjb


----------



## Goldtop 57

And my summer mod, inspired by the colour combination of Seiko's blue lagoon. 030 with original dial, bezel Lü-ins-26, blue hands, original strap (all from VW24).


__
https://flic.kr/p/2n2kVXu


----------



## Goldtop 57

Blue dialled - what else? 170 case, Seiko-style hands, dial 865, some Vostok standard bezel plus a leather strap I still had lying around.


__
https://flic.kr/p/2n2pgM7


----------



## Goldtop 57

Did I say I love blue dials? 170, PVD-coated, neptune dial (Meranom), hands and bezel from VW24. Strap from cheapestnatostraps. In the background my favourite alcoholic beverage...


__
https://flic.kr/p/2n2pgLA


----------



## Roningrad

stevarad said:


> It's couple of years old model from meranom. Good quality, although short. I have thin wrist and it is perfectly fit for me, but for some it coulf be short.
> 
> There is similar, new type of strap on meranom, with dimensions in description.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vostok Watch Vostok Neptune 96 Case Leather Strap
> 
> 
> Genuine leather, 115x75 mm Stainless steel buckle Maximum length 175 mm Stems, 2 pcs. included
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meranom.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Thanks @Steverad appreciate the reply and info.


----------



## Roningrad

Rista said:


> View attachment 16437458


Great job @Rista ! Love it!


----------



## Goldtop 57

Inspired by Seiko's Dawn grey. All parts VW24, strap cheapestnatostraps.


__
https://flic.kr/p/2m4ftck


----------



## Goldtop 57

Last one so far, and already sold, as black and gold is somewhat too much for me. Interesting dial, though, which I've never seen again in black/gold. Bezel one second closer, insert dlw watches, strap ebay.


__
https://flic.kr/p/2m78DLK


----------



## mixmaster63

Rebuild 1965 Komandirskie with Parts from Meranom (Case & Dial) and VW24 (Movement & Hands), the shabby chic Strap is selfmade by me.


----------



## Goldtop 57

Rebuilt means built from new parts, or did you use vintage parts as a base? Nice watch anyway!!!


----------



## mixmaster63

Goldtop 57 said:


> Rebuilt means built from new parts, or did you use vintage parts as a base? Nice watch anyway!!!


New Original Parts, the Original Watch 1965 is out of Order. But Meranom sells the Rest in Stock. But the Case has no steem, i find a Old one in a Old used Case in my partscase. 
The Steem is Old and all other Parts are New.


----------



## mixmaster63

You can find the Case and Dial at Meranom,


----------



## Calumets

My first foray into modding - new bezel and I've brushed the case... Looks even better, I think. Scuba dude is happy.

From this:







To this:


----------



## kopos




----------



## Roningrad

mixmaster63 said:


> Rebuild 1965 Komandirskie with Parts from Meranom (Case & Dial) and VW24 (Movement & Hands), the shabby chic Strap is selfmade by me.
> View attachment 16444221
> 
> 
> View attachment 16444222
> 
> 
> View attachment 16444224


Love it! Great work!


----------



## smartcar8

New mod - Vostok Amphibia SE 170 brushed case, 3D steel bezel and aftermarket matching leather strap with white stitch

Instagram: crvostokmods


----------



## mixmaster63

Today, i rebuild another legendery Vostok in Pepsi Look. 723 Dial and Hands from Meranom. Case is from VW24, bezel in my partscase and Strap from a watchfriend.


















I think to change the orange second to a red one.


----------



## JonS1967

smartcar8 said:


> Latest mod - Blue Wave dial with Baikal Bezel and aftermarket blue dive strap
> 
> Instagram: crvostokmods
> 
> View attachment 16442143
> 
> View attachment 16442142


Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mixmaster63

710615 Amphibia Baikal Sailor from VW24( Watch, Hands & Strap), Bezel from Komandirskie.com


----------



## Goldtop 57

That's the perfect combination for that dial!!!


----------



## SimonCK

Some very nice mods on here lately. Liking the Boctok buckle and the 3d bezel.


----------



## Goldtop 57

smartcar8 said:


> New mod - Vostok Amphibia SE 170 brushed case, 3D steel bezel and aftermarket matching leather strap with white stitch
> 
> Instagram: crvostokmods
> 
> View attachment 16446839


Where did you get that bezel? I like it a lot!


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Goldtop 57 said:


> Where did you get that bezel? I like it a lot!


I think it's this one from Meranom: 3D bezel


----------



## Goldtop 57

Latest mod. 119 case, 2209 movement, dial and hands original. I de-lumed the hands and polished them, cleaned everything and dechromed the bezel, had it re-done with blue nail polish, but I didn't like it on the watch. So my left-over baikal-bezel found a new home


__
https://flic.kr/p/2n4NXWH


----------



## jimzilla

Goldtop 57 said:


> Latest mod. 119 case, 2209 movement, dial and hands original. I de-lumed the hands and polished them, cleaned everything and dechromed the bezel, had it re-done with blue nail polish, but I didn't like it on the watch. So my left-over baikal-bezel found a new home
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2n4NXWH


You have been mass producing some really nice mods comrade, very nice ....


----------



## Goldtop 57

My mods are the result of almost one year of being infected with the corona Vostok-virus. Spreads fast, difficult to contain, and the effects on the immune moneysystem are not to be underestimated.


----------



## mixmaster63

Vostok Mod Skylla - Dial & second Hand from Meranom, Bezel AM Diver, Hands & Case & backside from VW24, Mesh from Ali.


----------



## Donerix

Can't decide today:


----------



## onastar1989

An 020 mod I made a while back, haven’t worn it in a while.
Hands and dial from raffles, toasted in oven.


----------



## jimzilla

Goldtop 57 said:


> My mods are the result of almost one year of being infected with the corona Vostok-virus. Spreads fast, difficult to contain, and the effects on the immune moneysystem are not to be underestimated.


Trust me I know what you are talking about comrade.......


----------



## Kotsov

Goldtop 57 said:


> My mods are the result of almost one year of being infected with the corona Vostok-virus. Spreads fast, difficult to contain, and the effects on the immune moneysystem are not to be underestimated.


It's true. Jimzilla earlier today...


----------



## Victorv

Hello guys, someone knows how to addapt Seiko NH35 hands to Vostok 24xx? Or if its possible?


----------



## onastar1989

Victorv said:


> Hello guys, someone knows how to addapt Seiko NH35 hands to Vostok 24xx? Or if its possible?


You might reach out to Doctone.
I think he figured out a way.


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Victorv said:


> Hello guys, someone knows how to addapt Seiko NH35 hands to Vostok 24xx? Or if its possible?


Why would anyone do such a thing, I wonder… makes no sense to me.


----------



## jimzilla

Kotsov said:


> It's true. Jimzilla earlier today...
> 
> View attachment 16458275


Kotsov where did you get the picture of me? I did not give permission for you to post that pic!
I am not wearing any clothes. I guess I am lucky the post is hiding the "Old BEEF STICK"


----------



## Victorv

onastar1989 said:


> You might reach out to Doctone.
> I think he figured out a way.


Thank you so much onastar, will writte him


----------



## Victorv

Irreversible Mechanism said:


> Why would anyone do such a thing, I wonder… makes no sense to me.


Well, only just because on Seiko hands you have more to choose


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Victorv said:


> Well, only just because on Seiko hands you have more to choose


As you probably won‘t find a crown & stem and a movement ring to fit both a Seiko movement AND a Vostok case, it‘s probably far easier to buy a pair of Seiko hands and narrow down the hole of the hour hand. The Seiko minute hand will fit on the Vostok movement anyway. On the other hand, there are very few hand designs I can think of that you won‘t find fit for Vostok at the online stores of Vostok-watches24, Rafflestime and One Second Closer.


----------



## VicAjax

Goldtop 57 said:


> My mods are the result of almost one year of being infected with the corona Vostok-virus. Spreads fast, difficult to contain, and the effects on the immune moneysystem are not to be underestimated.


The medical term is COVOSTOK-090


----------



## manolito

Donerix said:


> Can't decide today:
> 
> View attachment 16455855


maybe the one that gives you the_* correct time!*_ regards.


----------



## Donerix

manolito said:


> maybe the one that gives you the_* correct time!*_ regards.


LOL - I just got back home and one watch was still on Miami time


----------



## kopos

Black & White


----------



## jimzilla

Victorv said:


> Hello guys, someone knows how to addapt Seiko NH35 hands to Vostok 24xx? Or if its possible?


I would contact "Possimking" he specializes in that and he is a member here.


----------



## stevarad

Kotsov said:


> You have to but the special pins too don't you?


Yes.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## fugit cronos

Hi, today new project: Lazurny.


Tribute Lazurny pool clock









Darek63 https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/.../media/Archivo:October_1996-Swimming_Pool.jpg









Dial and bezel









Crown









Caseback









Packaging


















More in this link: LAZURNY

All the best


----------



## Axelrod

fugit cronos said:


> Hi, today new project: Lazurny.
> 
> 
> Tribute Lazurny pool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darek63 https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/.../media/Archivo:October_1996-Swimming_Pool.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dial and bezel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caseback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Packaging
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More in this link: LAZURNY
> 
> All the best


Super. Really original and excellent tribute


----------



## gdelasheras

fugit cronos said:


> Hi, today new project: Lazurny.
> 
> 
> Tribute Lazurny pool clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darek63 https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/.../media/Archivo:October_1996-Swimming_Pool.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dial and bezel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caseback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Packaging
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More in this link: LAZURNY
> 
> All the best


Wow! Didn't you wondered to keep just to keep minute and second hands, as I think the pool clock would have?


----------



## fugit cronos

It is another option to leave only minute and second hands, but we prefer to adapt to a conventional clock. Gracias por comentar 


gdelasheras said:


> Wow! Didn't you wondered to keep just to keep minute and second hands, as I think the pool clock would have?


----------



## marctibu

Have a great Sunday all 

Enviado desde mi CPH2173 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kopos




----------



## Kotsov

kopos said:


> View attachment 16468089
> View attachment 16468090
> View attachment 16468092


That is smart, understated and just looks right.


----------



## smartcar8

Goldtop 57 said:


> Where did you get that bezel? I like it a lot!


Yes Meranom


----------



## MeapSecurity




----------



## kopos

_Yesterday
Vostok Fliger MoD._


----------



## isometrus

Komandirskie GMT


----------



## cgrad

isometrus said:


> Komandirskie GMT
> View attachment 16477578


Looks great! Nice match between the "crown"-style bezel and the bracelet.

Where did you get the minute/hour hands from? Are they standard or were they modified to fit the GMT movement?


----------



## Halbliter

This is my newest build:
















Vintage 020 case from bestrus (eBay) /
Dial 913, movement 2414a and bezel from Komandirskie.com / Hands and crown from VW24. / golden tension ring from an old Generalskie / Strap from AliExpress


----------



## Axelrod

Halbliter said:


> This is my newest build:
> View attachment 16479364
> 
> View attachment 16479365
> 
> 
> Vintage 020 case from bestrus (eBay) /
> Dial 913, movement 2414a and bezel from Komandirskie.com / Hands and crown from VW24. / golden tension ring from an old Generalskie / Strap from AliExpress


Nice. And welcome to the forum


----------



## jimzilla

One of my past mod's, last picture shows a bezel change to match better the crown.


























's


----------



## JonS1967

Apologies if this has been addressed elsewhere (which I believe it has, but I couldn’t seem to find the information)…can someone give me some quick advice (or point me to a tutorial) on how to install hands, especially the seconds hand, on my Amphibia? Just when I think I’ve got it installed, it falls off. I’m sure it’s due to lack of proper tools/technique but hoped there was a tried and true way to install it (and all of the hands for that matter). 

This one needs a seconds hand. 








And this one needs all the hands. 








Cheers,
Jon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimzilla

This is the best tutorial I have ever found, very detailed. 
I will also include one for replacing a main spring barrel as well Jon. Good luck comrade, James.

(14) How to change hands & dial on a Vostok 24xx | WatchUSeek Watch Forums

(10) How to change a main-spring barrel on Vostok 2409/2414; the short-cut method. | WatchUSeek Watch Forums


----------



## JonS1967

jimzilla said:


> This is the best tutorial I have ever found, very detailed.
> I will also include one for replacing a main spring barrel as well Jon. Good luck comrade, James.
> 
> (14) How to change hands & dial on a Vostok 24xx | WatchUSeek Watch Forums
> 
> (10) How to change a main-spring barrel on Vostok 2409/2414; the short-cut method. | WatchUSeek Watch Forums


Thanks, James! I appreciate your help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimzilla

JonS1967 said:


> Thanks, James! I appreciate your help.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No problem Jon, how to change hands and dial will also show you how to "properly" install a hand set.
a lot of people install the hrs hand too low causing damage to the dial face if it ever has to be removed....


----------



## jimzilla

Vintage Ministry Case - RE MOD

SU - 2416 Movement with Date Function Removed.
Vintage Ministry Case and Case Back.
Favinov under the Crystal - BG-W9.
One Second Closer SS Bezel.
DLW Lumed Blue Insert.
High Polish on Case and Back.
DeBeers Carbon Strap.

I had whacked the watch.... HARD! breaking the pip on the bezel Insert
and also moved the HR Hand on the movement so a RE MOD was in order.
I know it is a simple mod but the rich blue dial and insert contrasting on the polished Chrome case
just gives me a chub!......


----------



## stevarad

Black and white dual time


----------



## fugit cronos

Today tidal bezel










All the best


----------



## stevarad

Simple sinnovskie


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

VW24 offers white paddle hands. Would be a perfect match for your "Sinntok". They can still be ordered but delivery may take a long time regarding the current situation.


----------



## stevarad

Irreversible Mechanism said:


> VW24 offers white paddle hands. Would be a perfect match for your "Sinntok". They can still be ordered but delivery may take a long time regarding the current situation.


Yes, I was thinkink to order them. White one


----------



## dm1982

*Scuba Dude, 420 case Amphibia, with khaki NATO wristband, and Atlas One MK.2 bezel (One Second Closer) with Seiko insert (One Second Closer)*


----------



## mixmaster63

020 case
Ali Express Dial und Bezel inlay
Bezel Ebay 
Troika Hands bestrus ebay
Strap ohmystrap.de


----------



## jimzilla

650 BrushedCased Mod.
End of Crown Polished.
Favinov Black Starburst Sniper Dial.
Vostok Watches-24 Red Hand Set with Favinov Long Seconds Hand.
eBay Toothed Bezel.
DR Wong SKX SS Polished Bezel Insert. (he's dead now - covid)
Standard Amphibian Case Back Slightly Polished.
DeBeers 999 Carbon strap.


----------



## stevarad

jimzilla said:


> 650 BrushedCased Mod.
> End of Crown Polished.
> Favinov Black Starburst Sniper Dial.
> Vostok Watches-24 Red Hand Set with Favinov Long Seconds Hand.
> eBay Toothed Bezel.
> DR Wong SKX SS Polished Bezel Insert. (he's dead now - covid)
> Standard Amphibian Case Back Slightly Polished.
> DeBeers 999 Carbon strap.
> 
> View attachment 16492436
> View attachment 16492437
> View attachment 16492438
> View attachment 16492439
> View attachment 16492442
> View attachment 16492443


Wow. Masterpiece


----------



## Roningrad

mixmaster63 said:


> View attachment 16226092


splendid case and links mod!


----------



## jimzilla

I have had this sitting around my desk for at least a month. I purchased it for the tank case back.
I am not necessarily that impressed with the watch but I really liked the tank case back so today I got around to doing something with the watch.












I used my last brushed "Pers" Bezel.
Changed out the Tank back for a standard Amphibian back.
Added a vintage NOS dive strap.

Just another simple mod, best regards, James.














































and from the afterbirth of the mod comes the pearl........ 
The sacred "Tank Case Back ' at long last it is mine!....


----------



## Yoeri40

I have a simple question for the Mod specialists. What aftermarket bezel (those where a seiko insert can be installed) fits the best in yours opinions? I heard boris_gvb bezels pop on and off easy . Is that correct? What is the difference in BORIS_GVB bezel priced 22,99 € and the one priced 25,99 €?​


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

I have no experience with Boris' bezels but I mainly use the ones from Arkustime (ebay), Komandirskie.com and Vostok-watches24 and they all fit pretty well (if the wire is bend correctly, of course). I prefer those bezels that already come with an insert installed because they are much cheaper than buying bezel and insert separately and especially VW24 offers a large variety of designs.


----------



## jimzilla

Boris' bezels and Arkustime, about the same quality but Boris Bezels appears to look beefier on the watch as it has less of a shoulder at the bottom. Arkustime has a wee bit smaller diameter.
Remember that the Bezel insert has an effect on the overall look of the Bezel as well.
Domed Bezel inserts make the Bezel look taller,fatter. Flat Bezel inserts make the Bezel look shorter, not as wide.


----------



## jimzilla

Same two cases, same two bezels but watch on the right has flat bezel insert one on left has domed.
There you go Yoeri40, best regards, James.


----------



## jimzilla

I did some more work on the Mod I did yesterday. The Red and Black paint was not correct,
I wanted to add a lume pip as well and since the watch is brushed I went ahead and brushed the end of the crown.
Hopefully you can see the difference in the pictures, James.

BEFORE















AFTER
























There is only one thing jimzilla likes more than Peanut butter and Radium sandwichs and
that is freshly cured Bezel cookies hot out of the oven, um! ...... 










Sekonda 1990's TV Spot - "Madness" - YouTube


----------



## DocTone

Seeing the wonderful prose about the bezel by jimzilla, allow me to enter here to undersign .. 


















by the way
month ago a further member of 350 project was finalized .. 










some refurbishment on case
spare swing lugs
Spare bezel
modified AM Dial - matted and relumed
modified AM hands - relumed and colourized
lovely 2209 Movement refurbished and serviced


----------



## harshsoni

First ever mod  
420 Case, 813 Dial, Murphy Clean Bezel, Hands from Vostok-watches-24. Strap is a free one that came with a Seagull 1963.

Been wearing daily. Love it!


----------



## jimzilla

First attempt harshsoni!, very classy comrade well done........


----------



## DocTone

Victorv said:


> Hello guys, someone knows how to addapt Seiko NH35 hands to Vostok 24xx? Or if its possible?


hi Victor, Go to Page 38 in this thread, there is descriped in #753 
I guess.. simple to do and open wide field of options


----------



## DocTone

Yoeri40 said:


> How did You get that structure on the case. did you drop it only in ferric acid ( for how long?) and did the structure appear by itself?


I descriped the Procedure long time ago here - cannot find …
anywayit‘s not a magic issue , so here - fresh from my artist room 🤪
1. use polished case ! 
2. use acetone to clean the case with high attention (avoid Fingertips)
4. use fingernail laquer to Cover all sensitive 
Areas : threads, glass groove , inner area etc.
3. use permanent pen ..(thin liner) to mark 
on case what you want. 
4. prepare ferric acid bath, warming to 30-40 

5. Bond case to a Thin plastic wire ( avoid touching case ) 

6. dive case very very slowly into bath

7. Wait 20min

8. take out .. very very slowly ! 

9. wash case clean under water, and brushed it
With extra Fine Steel wool 

extra Important Tip :
10. Test this Procedure beforehand with old case 
11. Pay highest attention to handle ferric Acid 
In correct way


----------



## jimzilla

One of my older Mod's.


----------



## isometrus

cgrad said:


> Looks great! Nice match between the "crown"-style bezel and the bracelet.
> 
> Where did you get the minute/hour hands from? Are they standard or were they modified to fit the GMT movement?


Search on eBay raffletimes for "vostok hands set Sinn style"
They're special made for Vostok


----------



## Victorv

DocTone said:


> hi Victor, Go to Page 38 in this thread, there is descriped in #753
> I guess.. simple to do and open wide field of options


Thank u so much comrade


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Finally, with a "little" (a lot of) help from my friend...


----------



## thewatchadude

Looking for help: I'm still struggling with bezel change. I cannot remind whether one has to bent more or less the copper wire to make the bezel easier to clip on the case. Could anyone say it again for me plz--hope fully this time I'll think to save the advice somewhere...


----------



## Rista

Do this to make the bezel more tight, the opposite for more loose.


----------



## smartcar8

Make the circle smaller to make the bezel tighter - widen it to make it looser. Make sure the wire is seated perfectly in the groove on the bezel. If the bezel wire is not seated properly or slips out of the groove - it will be difficult to attach to the case and it might get stuck or be difficult to turn.


----------



## thewatchadude

Thanks mates, will try and have a go.


----------



## DocTone

thewatchadude said:


> Looking for help: I'm still struggling with bezel change. I cannot remind whether one has to bent more or less the copper wire to make the bezel easier to clip on the case. Could anyone say it again for me plz--hope fully this time I'll think to save the advice somewhere...


Best Description IMHO 


Murphy Manufacturing Co., Inc.


----------



## mixmaster63

Vostok Troika Mod


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

A little update of my Cosmodiver with jubilee strap and modified crown (thanks to mixmaster!):


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

...and another update:
"Vintage Pilot Black" - now with Rafflestime vintage pilot dial


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

A new build from me, a Vostok hommage to the beautiful (but expensive) Longines Legend Diver.

"Vostok Legend Diver"








Case: old 270 (predecessor of the no. 100 case), brushed
Bezel: Kom.com blank, sandblasted
Mvmt: 2416B
Dial: 864
Hands: Rafflestime Ranger white
Crown: modified stainless steel crown
Caseback: Boctok "B"
Strap: old dark grey vintage strap from my box


----------



## rikala

And now something totally different...


----------



## Odessa200

rikala said:


> And now something totally different...
> 
> View attachment 16532544


this is funny


----------



## kopos




----------



## jimzilla




----------



## fugit cronos

Hi, today:


----------



## Roningrad

Lovely April fools day to everyone!

Here’s my 1st Vostok mod. A big thanks to all of you. You inspired me. I look forward to a more elevated modding level of my Amphibias. But I’m quite happy with my straightforward mod at the moment. I de-fanged and filed down the case sides and edges to tone down the sharpness prior to the bezel swap as well.


----------



## kopos

Vostok Seamen MoD


----------



## JonS1967

kopos said:


> View attachment 16533580


That’s really sharp!


----------



## JonS1967

jimzilla said:


> View attachment 16535800


That’s beautiful! Was the case in that condition?


----------



## Rista




----------



## jimzilla

JonS1967 said:


> That’s beautiful! Was the case in that condition?


Yes ti was. It is a mod as it has a 2414 and bootleg dial face...


----------



## JonS1967

jimzilla said:


> Yes ti was. It is a mod as it has a 2414 and bootleg dial face...


The case is in amazing condition, congratulations! Very tasteful mod too. Well done indeed.


----------



## Goldtop 57

Inspired by @jimzilla, I tried a new colour - Blue  May I present

Blue Octopus. 53 case, parts from VW24, strap AliE.


__
https://flic.kr/p/2nckfZq


__
https://flic.kr/p/2ncqpQa


__
https://flic.kr/p/2ncte81


----------



## jimzilla

OooooH jimzilla likey!!! I am a sucker for a 53 cased Mod and you did it proud Goldtop.
It gives old jimzilla a warm and fuzzy feeling in the kiwi's ........ 
I like the damascus as well.


----------



## Goldtop 57

Thanks! I made that knife myself, all by hand (except the blade, unfortunately I had to buy that).


----------



## mconlonx

I noticed the smooth bezel on my 816783 mod was loose enough to turn by friction alone, so why not add a timing marker?

Cut a groove with a file, filled it with red enamel, and cleaned up the paint.

Edit: hmm.... on review of these pix, in macro format, I may go back in and try masking to fill in the groove a bit more... Looks like I removed a bunch of it, cleaning it up...


----------



## kopos




----------



## kopos




----------



## jimzilla

Goldtop 57 said:


> Thanks! I made that knife myself, all by hand (except the blade, unfortunately I had to buy that).


I collect Microtech Knives and Italian Switch Blades as well, know what you are talking about! 
Best regards, James.


----------



## Bandido

My Zodstok Super Sladiak WUS 2016/67
Initially I was aimed to the silver bezel, but after switching to the orange one intend to stay with the orange. The colour match is perfect.


----------



## veberz




----------



## stevoe

Siblings...


----------



## Roningrad

Bandido said:


> My Zodstok Super Sladiak WUS 2016/67
> Initially I was aimed to the silver bezel, but after switching to the orange one intend to stay with the orange. The colour match is perfect.
> View attachment 16548222
> 
> View attachment 16548221


Love it!. Do prefer the silver Bezel though. But both matches perfectly. Superb mod!


----------



## onastar1989

Older 100 mod with Dagaz dial and Troika hands. New bezel insert and canvas band from Benchmark.


----------



## onastar1989

Another older 150 mod, swapped the bezel.


----------



## jimzilla

Roningrad said:


> Lovely April fools day to everyone!
> 
> Here’s my 1st Vostok mod. A big thanks to all of you. You inspired me. I look forward to a more elevated modding level of my Amphibias. But I’m quite happy with my straightforward mod at the moment. I de-fanged and filed down the case sides and edges to tone down the sharpness prior to the bezel swap as well.
> View attachment 16536921
> View attachment 16536922


Hey Roningrad, Some of those cases can almost cut you, especially the replacement ones.
Very nice attempt by the way...... clean and tasteful.
When you get to a point of changing out a hand set please read this-walk thru from one of our members.
It is one of the best ones I have seen. Looks good comrade congrats 

(14) How to change hands & dial on a Vostok 24xx | WatchUSeek Watch Forums

(55) How to change a date-wheel on a Vostok 24xx | WatchUSeek Watch Forums


----------



## mixmaster63

onastar1989 said:


> Another older 150 mod, swapped the bezel.


Looks a little bit as my one.


----------



## Bandido

Vintage military lemon.


----------



## harshsoni

090 Case
916 Dial
Bezel and Insert from OneSecondCloser
Hands from VostokWatches24
Black silicone strap


----------



## JonS1967

harshsoni said:


> 090 Case
> 916 Dial
> Bezel and Insert from OneSecondCloser
> Hands from VostokWatches24
> Black silicone strap
> 
> View attachment 16570277
> View attachment 16570278
> View attachment 16570279
> View attachment 16570280


Very sharp!!


----------



## Ottone

Popeye...my hand painted Amphibia dial.☺🖌


----------



## isometrus




----------



## Roningrad

jimzilla said:


> Hey Roningrad, Some of those cases can almost cut you, especially the replacement ones.
> Very nice attempt by the way...... clean and tasteful.
> When you get to a point of changing out a hand set please read this-walk thru from one of our members.
> It is one of the best ones I have seen. Looks good comrade congrats
> 
> (14) How to change hands & dial on a Vostok 24xx | WatchUSeek Watch Forums
> 
> (55) How to change a date-wheel on a Vostok 24xx | WatchUSeek Watch Forums


Hey @jimzilla! Thanks. Not the best attempt I must say having used quite rudimentary tools (manual file). The final metric for me came down to safety, comfort and wearability. The caseback lip edges (the one on each mi-part of the lugs) are still sharp but not as it used to be so I just tape em' (scotch tape).

I am truly grateful and thankful for the guidance and direction special from vets and experts like you. I am humbled and at the same time inspired. Hope to get some tools soon. Not sure which one to go about but I think the cheap yet functional ones may be the best way to start.

I have a project in mind down the road. A Vostok 1965 Komandirskie. This is a Komandirskie which I truly fancy. Too bad, I'm late to the party. They were pretty awesome as they are fresh from the box, as is.

Since the non-dated black dial is no longer available, I'm thinking of the non-dated gold dial and handset on a SS case. I saw a fellow watchnut comrade made the gold version build. Hopefully the payment and transfer restrictions get lifted soon so as I can procure parts. Hope you dont mind me sending a PM right before I procure the parts. Thanks once again.


----------



## mixmaster63

Here are my two 1965s, the silver is an Original and the golden is a rebuild with Meranom Parts complited by me.


----------



## jimzilla

Roningrad said:


> Hey @jimzilla! Thanks. Not the best attempt I must say having used quite rudimentary tools (manual file). The final metric for me came down to safety, comfort and wearability. The caseback lip edges (the one on each mi-part of the lugs) are still sharp but not as it used to be so I just tape em' (scotch tape).
> 
> I am truly grateful and thankful for the guidance and direction special from vets and experts like you. I am humbled and at the same time inspired. Hope to get some tools soon. Not sure which one to go about but I think the cheap yet functional ones may be the best way to start.
> 
> I have a project in mind down the road. A Vostok 1965 Komandirskie. This is a Komandirskie which I truly fancy. Too bad, I'm late to the party. They were pretty awesome as they are fresh from the box, as is.
> 
> Since the non-dated black dial is no longer available, I'm thinking of the non-dated gold dial and handset on a SS case. I saw a fellow watchnut comrade made the gold version build. Hopefully the payment and transfer restrictions get lifted soon so as I can procure parts. Hope you dont mind me sending a PM right before I procure the parts. Thanks once again.
> View attachment 16575825


PM me anytime with any questions you may have. when you start to buy tools make sure you buy good quality.....
Tweezers, Screwdrivers, Presto hand puller, If not you will probably buy them again after you damaged your watch.
There are some tools you can make as well, check the link. Best regards Roningrad, James.

(132) SHOW YOUR SPECIALTY TOOLS YOU MADE | WatchUSeek Watch Forums


----------



## ggora

DocTone said:


> Well... 350 odyssey started here...
> 
> 
> Next adventure , so allow me some words here
> 
> .."Raketaphibia'&#8230;"Amphiketa"..'Raketa Amphibia'
> 
> Not at all. It's a honor to Raketa by using Vostok-technology, mixed with my thoughts what should be behind. Started here with the other 350 project it should be not a further duplication.
> 
> Step by step:
> 
> 1. Case and Dial
> Catched an original 350'er. No doubt, after wearing the other one, I felt in love with this case type.
> Case had to be refurbished here and there.
> Hating the 18mm lugs, no doubt switch to 'wing lugs'
> During idea process I found in my box a "lost" piece, what I got via an exchange deal with a good fellow here - Raketa Diver dial. Sometimes in the past I had always the hope to find an original case for this, no chance to catch one. Seeing today what's in the bay requested for those watches (and dials) &#8230;uff&#8230;..
> 
> Idea was born to marry the 350 and the Raketa dial.
> 
> Blasphemy ? ..maybe yes, for me the right way to re-animate a lost (and rare) piece.
> Anyway.
> Now hard decision. Go the quick way and use the original dial or modify it? No risk no fun, went the second. Cost me several shocks by adrenaline.
> Dial refurbished, seeing the occurred material, decision to follow a 'golden/oldish' style.
> Used "old radium" lumen to undersign this.
> Final decision, case have to be black to match the dial > PVD coated.
> 
> 2. Hands
> Clear, follow the Raketa diver style. Straight hands. Original hands, no chance to get, anyway to tiny for my taste to get proper lumen surface.
> Stainless Minute / hour hand by Igor. But mixed two different sets.
> Heated (by gas burner) the hands to match the colour of indices, brushed here and there also to reach an oldish style. Lumed by "old radium".
> Second hand : Eta hand, metal, with a great oldish colourization. Married this hand with a Vostok stem pipe (Cut original stem pipe from Eta Hand with Dremel, cut stem pipe from Vostok hand, married both with Loctite 648, secured forever)
> 
> 3. Glass
> As mentioned in description of previous 350 mod, glass changed to actual amphibia item.
> Even by the length of the ETA second hand the inner clearance is a must have. With the curved original glass not possible.
> 
> 4. Movement
> No doubt 2209. No need to point out, that I'm a fanboy of those movements.
> Movement overhauled and properly adjusted.
> 
> 5. Case parts
> Case, caseback, crown, wings : PVD coated. PVD coating anthracite with a brownish touch.
> 
> 6. Glasring
> Original removed and replaced by actual version (old version to thin for 28mm Raketa dial).
> Glasring brushed down. Messing core colorized by browning / brushing to match color/oldish style of hands and indices of dial.
> 
> 7. Bezel
> Last piece and a pain to choose which one. I tried different Vostok bezels ..and this was the problem - Dial and complete Vostok outfit didn't matched.
> Clean stainless AM bezel (don't remember where from). Perfect IMHO to complement the appearance. Bezel brushed, then heated by gas lamp to get correct colour to hands, dial, glassring&#8230; created also some oldish style ..
> 
> Start point
> View attachment 15884880
> 
> 
> Dial before and after
> View attachment 15884881
> 
> 
> View attachment 15884882
> 
> 
> View attachment 15884883
> 
> 
> Test wearing to adjust the movement
> View attachment 15884884
> 
> 
> View attachment 15884886
> 
> 
> Old radium glowing not so old
> View attachment 15884887
> 
> 
> View attachment 15884888
> 
> 
> View attachment 15884889
> 
> 
> View attachment 15884890


Wow, this is fantastic


----------



## marctibu

Have a great weekend, all parts from Vostok-watches24.









Enviado desde mi CPH2173 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Changed my new 861876 (which I really like the way it is)...









...to become a 861927, giving it a more 70s vintage vibe:


----------



## BNR

Here’s my attempt to make a Vostok comfortable and cool looking with out any aftermarket parts.
Started with a new 090913 and replaced the bezel with a Vostok stainless bezel that I modified to match the pebble texture of the watch case. I then took a needle file to the stock bracelet and rounded off the sharp edges and gave the whole bracelet a good going over with a 3m scotch brite belt . The bezel I ground off the numbers and shaped it smooth then using heavy pressure on a wire wheel to get the pebble finish to match the case. I am now happy with my cheap watch and the bracelet is very comfortable.


----------



## Roningrad

BNR said:


> Here’s my attempt to make a Vostok comfortable and cool looking with out any aftermarket parts.
> Started with a new 090913 and replaced the bezel with a Vostok stainless bezel that I modified to match the pebble texture of the watch case. I then took a needle file to the stock bracelet and rounded off the sharp edges and gave the whole bracelet a good going over with a 3m scotch brite belt . The bezel I ground off the numbers and shaped it smooth then using heavy pressure on a wire wheel to get the pebble finish to match the case. I am now happy with my cheap watch and the bracelet is very comfortable.
> View attachment 16591225
> View attachment 16591226
> View attachment 16591227
> View attachment 16591228
> View attachment 16591229


Superb DYI! Love it!


----------



## mixmaster63

New Mods from this Weekend.

Vostok 090660-059 




















Vostok „62Mas“ with selfmade Top Layer Dial 



















And another Summer Mod with favinov Parts


----------



## marctibu

Have a nice week.









Enviado desde mi CPH2173 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Not exactly a mod but a "revived" 70s Komandirskie brass dress watch in perfect condition that I particularly like because of its integrated chapter ring, a feature rarely seen in a Vostok. Bought as a very cheap NOS due to a seemingly defect movement, I had planned to swap the movement first but in the end I managed to "wake up" the original one to a constant +10 sec.
Equipped with an old vintage leather from my strap box:


----------



## Axelrod

mixmaster63 said:


> New Mods from this Weekend.
> 
> Vostok 090660-059
> 
> View attachment 16603109
> 
> 
> View attachment 16603111
> 
> 
> 
> Vostok „62Mas“ with selfmade Top Layer Dial
> View attachment 16603117
> 
> 
> View attachment 16603116
> 
> 
> 
> And another Summer Mod with favinov Parts
> View attachment 16603125
> 
> 
> View attachment 16603124
> 
> 
> View attachment 16603126


Superb Mixmaster. I especially love the "62 mas"


----------



## harshsoni

120 Case
PVD bezel from Meranom
Dial and hands from VostokWatches24
Stock dive strap

Wearing daily, absolutely loving it.


----------



## mixmaster63

for everyone who wants to buy from Favinov, it works. 4 weeks ago I bought 2 dials and pointers that were delivered on Friday (Germany). here is a new mod from me with Favinov's 916 dial. hands are from vw24, crown bezel with ceramic inlay from ali express.


----------



## cgrad

Dial and hands taken from a Vostok "Partner" 431956 (ca. 2001) in a new 811 Kommandirskie case, with smooth bezel, glass caseback and black date wheel (VW24):


----------



## Axelrod

mixmaster63 said:


> for everyone who wants to buy from Favinov, it works. 4 weeks ago I bought 2 dials and pointers that were delivered on Friday (Germany). here is a new mod from me with Favinov's 916 dial. hands are from vw24, crown bezel with ceramic inlay from ali express.
> 
> View attachment 16617212
> 
> 
> View attachment 16617211


Comrade Mixmaster, can I ask the source of the bezel and inlay from Ali express. Thanks, Alex.


----------



## Bsw_sc

Not so much a mod but a repair… I recently had this case glass bead blasted to give it this very matte finish. I was having some issues with the movement prior to sending it off to get blasted, in order to get it going I would have to wind it about 25-30 times and then shake it around a little bit to get it going but once it was running it kept good time. Well as of yesterday it quit running no matter how many times I wound it or shook it. But I like the case with the sandblasting finish so I poached the dial and movement from another Amphibia I had to put in here. So now I’m down one Vostock amphibia watch but at least I got the Amphibia with the blasted case up and running again. It had the blue dial in it originally and I swapped in the black and orange Scuba dude, and just so happen I had a black rubber strap with orange stitching lying around


----------



## mixmaster63

Axelrod said:


> Comrade Mixmaster, can I ask the source of the bezel and inlay from Ali express. Thanks, Alex.


hello alex, my bezel is not ready to buy. i took a crown bezel from vw24 and removed the inlay. The ceramic inlay comes from Ali Express, which I then glued in. just look for ceramic inlay 38x31.6 at ali.


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

861 case again - blue dial version:


----------



## Axelrod

mixmaster63 said:


> hello alex, my bezel is not ready to buy. i took a crown bezel from vw24 and removed the inlay. The ceramic inlay comes from Ali Express, which I then glued in. just look for ceramic inlay 38x31.6 at ali.


Thanks for the info Mixmaster


----------



## capilla1

Meranom: dial, bezel, crown and bracelet 
vostokwatches24: nvch style hands.


----------



## mixmaster63

PamTok Custom Mod, based on 861033. Sandwich Dial and Hands from VW24, Mesh from Ali Express


----------



## onastar1989

Another old mod redo. Toasted dial. Kom case. Can’t remember where I got the beveled hands.


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

After some "small" mods in the past weeks, now again a "real" one from me: I started with this beautiful teal-silver bezel from a 170894, that I was able to buy separately by chance. The silver Rafflestime dial seemed an almost "logical" match to it. Hands from VW24 and Favinov, strap from Ali, all based on a Komandirskie 650.

"Silver Shadow"


----------



## mixmaster63

Vostok 900971 with 1967 Meranom strap


----------



## JonS1967

capilla1 said:


> Meranom: dial, bezel, crown and bracelet
> vostokwatches24: nvch style hands.
> View attachment 16624537


Very tasteful! Love it.


----------



## capilla1

JonS1967 said:


> Very tasteful! Love it.


Thank you!


----------



## kopos

o


----------



## kopos




----------



## kopos

Favinov's online store works perfectly.
The hands arrived in 9 days and for Europe the shipment includes VAT
Bezel from Ali


----------



## PDAdict

kopos said:


> Favinov's online store works perfectly.
> The hands arrived in 9 days and for Europe the shipment includes VAT
> Bezel from Ali
> View attachment 16631826
> View attachment 16631827


This bezel is magnificent. Can you put the link? Thank you


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## kopos

PDAdict said:


> This bezel is magnificent. Can you put the link? Thank you


Bezel is from ebay - roytone (3324)
Insert is from Ali, if I can find it I will give a link


----------



## kopos




----------



## PDAdict

kopos said:


> Bezel is from ebay - roytone (3324)
> Insert is from Ali, if I can find it I will give a link


Thanks 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Sayan

My last mod.


----------



## jimzilla

Sayan said:


> My last mod.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16648417



Were did you get the dial from Sayan?


----------



## Sayan

jimzilla said:


> Were did you get the dial from Sayan?


Not long ago it was available on the Meranome site. But now it is sold out.


----------



## jimzilla

Thanks Sayan, I will keep my eyes open,


----------



## rikala

Did this a while ago. Vostok.










Old Vostok watch
Hands changed, new hour and minutes hands bought somewhere (can't remember where)
Acid treated case
Dial first polished blank, then treated with Gun blue, polished slightly and finally a bath with Deer antler salt & water


----------



## rikala

Irreversible Mechanism said:


> 861 case again - blue dial version:
> View attachment 16623566


I really like that case! Cool combo!


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

rikala said:


> I really like that case! Cool combo!





rikala said:


> I really like that case! Cool combo!


Tack!👍🏻
Yes, I really love that 70s vintage look! One of the most beautiful Vostok cases IMHO.


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

861 again - vintage pilot style. Dial from AliExpress (originally fit for Miyota movements), old Amphibia hands with original old Lume.
"861 Pilot"


----------



## Roningrad

Sayan said:


> Not long ago it was available on the Meranome site. But now it is sold out.


I think it was still in the Meranom Website a month ago, more or less.


----------



## kopos




----------



## kopos




----------



## jimzilla




----------



## fugit cronos

Hi, today collaborating with some other people's projects:


----------



## mixmaster63

New Amphibia Mod (Military Sub) with selfmade Top Layer Dial, Hands from VW24


----------



## Roningrad

mixmaster63 said:


> New Amphibia Mod (Military Sub) with selfmade Top Layer Dial, Hands from VW24
> 
> View attachment 16670685
> 
> 
> View attachment 16670690


Splendid idea and Nicely done indeed!


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Based on an already modded watch, I changed dial, date wheel, crown and case, so in the end it became...
"Neptudor"


----------



## CndRkMt

Super! I've never seen the dial like that 



mixmaster63 said:


> New Amphibia Mod (Military Sub) with selfmade Top Layer Dial, Hands from VW24
> 
> View attachment 16670685
> 
> 
> View attachment 16670690


----------



## PDAdict

mixmaster63 said:


> New Amphibia Mod (Military Sub) with selfmade Top Layer Dial, Hands from VW24
> 
> View attachment 16670685
> 
> 
> View attachment 16670690


Where do you get those dials? Is awesome


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## kopos

Summertime 
Vostok MoD


----------



## mixmaster63

PDAdict said:


> Where do you get those dials? Is awesome
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


they were made with Photoshop. then I print them on fluorescent foil. which in turn is then glued onto an old, stripped dial. that's why I call it Top Layer Dial.

Another one


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

After many changes, here it is - my final version of the Komandirskie 861:
"Retrok 1967"


----------



## Goldtop 57

....and now for a watch without any blue - a first timer for me


----------



## mixmaster63

Komandirskie 861favinov


----------



## kopos

Time Craft


----------



## Goldtop 57

Looks great! Do you have a link please?


----------



## kopos

P


Goldtop 57 said:


> Looks great! Do you have a link please?


I will send you, but unfortunately you can't buy from them. You have no way to pay them


----------



## kopos




----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Bought this beauty already modded and found absolutely NOTHING to modify. Kept it exactly as it had been in the first place, incl. minor dial defects that don't bother me at all.
"Vostok SilverBlack"


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Leftovers served today: An old olive Komandirskie dial from a beaten-down 2214 put on a 2416 and into a well-preserved brushed 470 case, completed with some new parts from my box:
"Vintage 470"


----------



## onastar1989

Flipped the date wheel over so the brass side would show through the holes in this handmade dial.


----------



## onastar1989




----------



## kopos

Time Craft
Dial, hands and strap.


----------



## kopos




----------



## Bandido

onastar1989 said:


> Flipped the date wheel over so the brass side would show through the holes in this handmade dial.
> 
> View attachment 16701169
> 
> View attachment 16701170


That's smart.

Something simple and easy to do from myself


----------



## mixmaster63

Bezel from sales4you
Inlay seiko
805 Dial 
Meranom Hands


----------



## kopos




----------



## mconlonx

From this:









To this:









































And this one, too. Might have got stripped, but the 53 took the hit, instead.


----------



## SimonCK

Love that red and white radio room from Comrade Bandido. Good work.


----------



## mixmaster63

Selfmade Top Layer Dial 
Bezel pers184
Hands VW24 
Strap Meranom


----------



## kopos

SEAMEN


----------



## mconlonx

Final of three recent mods. 


















Vintage Komandirskie case, 720?
Parts bin dial and hands
2416 movement, date wheel delete
Unknown 3-link aftermarket bracelet 
Vostok bezel, ground down to fit smaller cases, and brushed.


----------



## kopos

Ostroverkhov Craft Time Hands


----------



## mixmaster63




----------



## marctibu

kopos said:


> Ostroverkhov Craft Time Hands
> View attachment 16715525


Really amazing mod

Enviado desde mi CPH2173 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## stevoe

Made this some weeks ago...









Nice weekend!


----------



## Yoeri40

Latest built

160 case
2416 with dissambled date complication because the dial is full lumed double layer
Dail Mixmaster 
Standard chrome amfibia pointer el supremo
long blue second pointer thx el supremo
CNS gulf marine national strap


----------



## jimzilla

Yoeri40 said:


> Latest built
> 
> 160 case
> 2416 with dissambled date complication because the dial is full lumed double layer
> Dail Mixmaster
> Standard chrome amfibia pointer el supremo
> long blue second pointer thx el supremo
> CNS gulf marine national strap
> View attachment 16729144
> 
> View attachment 16729142
> 
> View attachment 16729141
> 
> View attachment 16729140
> 
> View attachment 16729143
> 
> View attachment 16729138
> 
> View attachment 16729139


Nice pop on the dial face, hand set and strap, well balanced.....


----------



## jimzilla

650 Cased Mod In Brushed Stainless
Trifonov & CO Dial Face and Hand Set in Green, Red Paint on Tip of Seconds Hand
One Second Closer Black Bezel
China Bezel Insert in Green
Eulit Leather/Rubber Waterproof Strap
Vostok Anchor Case Back

I set this one up as more of a dive watch.
Pressure tested the case,
Leveled out the case back nut on a test block with sand paper,
coated the case back and crown gaskets with Mil-Spec Silicone grease.

The dial face almost seems like it changes colors, from silver to tan and to blue when it points up at the sky it is a very unique dial and the hand set is beefy as well.


----------



## mixmaster63

changend to black pvd Case.


----------



## Yoeri40

jimzilla said:


> 650 Cased Mod In Brushed Stainless
> Trifonov & CO Dial Face and Hand Set in Green, Red Paint on Tip of Seconds Hand
> One Second Closer Black Bezel
> China Bezel Insert in Green
> Eulit Leather/Rubber Waterproof Strap
> Vostok Anchor Case Back
> 
> I set this one up as more of a dive watch.
> Pressure tested the case,
> Leveled out the case back nut on a test block with sand paper,
> coated the case back and crown gaskets with Mil-Spec Silicone grease.
> 
> The dial face almost seems like it changes colors, from silver to tan and to blue when it points up at the sky it is a very unique dial and the hand set is beefy as well.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16746045
> View attachment 16746046
> View attachment 16746047
> View attachment 16746048
> View attachment 16746049


Stunning dial, where did u find it?


----------



## jimzilla

I found it on


----------



## Yoeri40

jimzilla said:


> I found it on
> 
> View attachment 16749559


I have no idea what meok could be!


----------



## isometrus

Vostok Komandirskie 650539 GMT with new hands. Love that visibility


----------



## mconlonx

Does anyone happen to have a spare Murphy Bezel VO1050 (for 420 and other smaller cases) kicking around that I can buy? 

Current run is sold out with Murphy Manufacturing and I have a need...


----------



## jimzilla

Yoeri40 said:


> I have no idea what meok could be!


Here is a link Yoeri40

Часы позолоченные Ракета самолет, с самолётом, механизм Балтика 21 камень, СССР, AU 20, редкие (торги завершены #249172716)

Циферблат Океан серебристый. Meshok


----------



## Yoeri40

jimzilla said:


> Here is a link Yoeri40
> 
> Часы позолоченные Ракета самолет, с самолётом, механизм Балтика 21 камень, СССР, AU 20, редкие (торги завершены #249172716)
> 
> Циферблат Океан серебристый. Meshok


all in russian-) Not my cup of tea


----------



## jimzilla

Google Translate is your friend and a lot of websites have a translate option Yoeri40.

Google Translate


----------



## mixmaster63

I made another version of the Army Dial and swapped it with the existing one. I also changed the color of the hands. so I find them really great.








Before the change 








After the Dial change


----------



## stevarad

New easy mod...


----------



## stevarad

Desk diving mod..


----------



## Goldtop 57

New 090 case for my maritime Vostok.


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Did some optimization work on one of my older mods and changed the self-painted Amphibia hands on my 090 "SilverBlue" to blue VW24 hands and a white Vostok SE second hand. Now it's looking perfect (at least for me):


----------



## isometrus

In love with those guys


----------



## jimzilla

Recent Mod.


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Optimizing my mod collection, part 2:
Some time ago, I had built this one but one day I realized, I had hardly worn it at all:









Then one day, I was looking for the right case to build my Vostok version of the Sinn U1 DS and remembered this dark grey PVD-coated one. So I took out everything (incl. the painted tension ring) and built this "dark mode" version, inspired by Sinn:
"Sinntok V1 DM"









But I still had the beautiful blue-orange movement/dial/hands combo lying around, so I put it into a new brushed 650 case with an AM-Diver Seamaster-style bezel (a leftover from a previous mod) and attached it to my favourite steel bracelet:
"Planet Vostok BlueOrange"


----------



## mixmaster63

Voxa pure white Mod 

Selfmade Top Layer Dial 
150 case
090 Bezel 
Mixed VW24 Hands 
Strap from CNS


----------



## mconlonx

720934, with 24hr bezel. This is a standard Vostok bezel, with a sloped SKX lumed aluminum insert. OD and ID had to be lightly modded, color touch up courtesy of Sharpie.

Simple mod, but I think it really makes the watch. I'd done one of these with an 030934, but the case was too large for my taste. This one is perfect, and the bracelet is actually decent quality.


----------



## LazarusLedd

Hi, saw this WUS thread and gave it a try 2 months ago, did a simple mod by changimg bezel and insert which I bought from OSC, I would gladly change hands but I'm lacking proper tools and experience. Went for a swim in Adriatic 2 times and even after rinsing I saw rust development around threads on tube and crown, cleaned it with silicone grease but I'm hesitant to wear it now on this heat. Any advice where to source now aftermarket crown and stem, because I read that it might be galvanic reaction.


----------



## jimzilla

mconlonx said:


> View attachment 16794563
> 
> View attachment 16794564
> 
> 
> 720934, with 24hr bezel. This is a standard Vostok bezel, with a sloped SKX lumed aluminum insert. OD and ID had to be lightly modded, color touch up courtesy of Sharpie.
> 
> Simple mod, but I think it really makes the watch. I'd done one of these with an 030934, but the case was too large for my taste. This one is perfect, and the bracelet is actually decent quality.


I notch the back of the crown tube with a dremel tool with a cut off wheel to give clearance for larger bezels.
Just make sure you are proficient at using moto tools as you can booger up the watch if you slip... 
The pictures below show the clearance gained. Probably 1/6th or so. I usally take off about 3 threads depending on the bezel.


----------



## jimzilla

LazarusLedd said:


> Hi, saw this WUS thread and gave it a try 2 months ago, did a simple mod by changimg bezel and insert which I bought from OSC, I would gladly change hands but I'm lacking proper tools and experience. Went for a swim in Adriatic 2 times and even after rinsing I saw rust development around threads on tube and crown, cleaned it with silicone grease but I'm hesitant to wear it now on this heat. Any advice where to source now aftermarket crown and stem, because I read that it might be galvanic reaction.
> View attachment 16797525


Hello LazarusLedd and welcome to the F-10 comrade.
If you do not get a response to your question post it here....









--- A Guide: Buying / Modifying / Repairing VOSTOK...


. . -----------Subscribe to this thread: I will be adding updates--------------------- . . . ______________________________________________________________________________ ------- A Guide: Buying / Modifying / Repairing VOSTOK AMPHIBIA -------...




www.watchuseek.com




Good luck sir.

Here are links for watch parts.

Vostok watch Amphibian, Komandirskie, Retro buy with worldwide delivery. 

Buy Komandirskie watch Vostok in the official online store Komandirskie.com 

VOSTOK WATCHES - Vostok-Watches24 autorisierter VOSTOK Händler


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Another 861 from me - "Retrok GreyBlue":








Dial 927-4 and blue second hand from VW24.
Paratrooper strap from Ali.


----------



## mconlonx

jimzilla said:


> I notch the back of the crown tube with a dremel tool with a cut off wheel to give clearance for larger bezels.
> Just make sure you are proficient at using moto tools as you can booger up the watch if you slip...
> The pictures below show the clearance gained. Probably 1/6th or so. I usally take off about 3 threads depending on the bezel.
> 
> View attachment 16797980
> View attachment 16797983


Good to know, but this was an issue with the bezel insert, not the bezel itself. Although if I'd known this I could have got the larger Murphy bezel and done this mod. Still would have needed to shave down the ID of the insert a hair.


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

mconlonx said:


> Good to know, but this was an issue with the bezel insert, not the bezel itself. Although if I'd known this I could have got the larger Murphy bezel and done this mod. Still would have needed to shave down the ID of the insert a hair.


Instead of shaving down the ID of the bezel insert you can reduce the acrylic with a grinding pad just a little bit to make the insert fit. I found this easier to do.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Thinking of doing a 'Sergei' in memory of the one that went MIA - 670 cased white scuba dude with no date, and a number 8 bezel - so not as involved as my 'last' build, but not sure what the shipping etc is like from komandierski.com? So might see what's available on the bay and other areas.


----------



## acrspeed

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Thinking of doing a 'Sergei' in memory of the one that went MIA - 670 cased white scuba dude with no date, and a number 8 bezel - so not as involved as my 'last' build, but not sure what the shipping etc is like from komandierski.com? So might see what's available on the bay and other areas.


Bought from them in June. The payment was a bit sketchy (sending money to a random PayPal address), but they shipped through DHL, and it took a couple of weeks. The only real downside was the shipping price, which was $50 USD. Pre-war, it was $25 for DHL from Meranom.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

There's a couple on the 'bay that look like 'easy' conversions, so might pick up one of those - dependent on how much they go for.


----------



## davidinjackson

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

acrspeed said:


> Bought from them in June. The payment was a bit sketchy (sending money to a random PayPal address), but they shipped through DHL, and it took a couple of weeks. The only real downside was the shipping price, which was $50 USD. Pre-war, it was $25 for DHL from Meranom.


It's probably best not to send money to a random PayPal address.

It's best to be specific. It's kind of like, using words for what they actually mean. Someone came up with this **** for a reason.


----------



## jimzilla

TANK COMMANDER MOD























































Brushed 170 Case, De Burred and Re Finished
Tank Case Back, Decorated with 2 Tone Paint and High Polish
Highly Lumed Tank Dial
2416 Movement / Black Dial Wheel
Decorated Crown.
Red Painted Tension Ring
Vostok Watches 24 Hand Set
Prehistoric Boris Flat Bezel
China Green Lume Bezel Insert
Authentic Arctic 3 Eyed Lizard Skin Strap


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Done some changes to my "Seiko Dawn Grey" hommage. Swapped hands to standard black Amphibias & orange second from VW24 and painted the tension ring orange. Like it a lot better that way.

"DawnGrey"


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

After some redesigns, here is a new one. Silver cities bezel and MM hands from VW24, black-red strap from CNS.
"White City Master"


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

...and another one:
"DarkBlueOrange"








Boctok 722 dial, new paddle hands from VW24, brushed 710 case and 120 bezel with orange markers, seatbelt Nato strap from CNS.


----------



## mixmaster63

A 2409 Movement in a Case for nh35. It fit‘s. Dial from Komandirskie, Hands from VW24


----------



## mixmaster63

Another Awesome. Vostok „over the Rainbow „.
Selfmade Top Layer Dial, Hands from VW24, Bezel from OSC, Inlay and Strap from Ali.


----------



## Victorv

mixmaster63 said:


> A 2409 Movement in a Case for nh35. It fit‘s. Dial from Komandirskie, Hands from VW24
> View attachment 16837565
> 
> 
> View attachment 16837564


Nice fit my friend

How did you do it? Did u make a spacer?

Thanksss u in advance


----------



## mixmaster63

Victorv said:


> Nice fit my friend
> 
> How did you do it? Did u make a spacer?
> 
> Thanksss u in advance


I used the ring from the Komandirskie. there was still a little air in between, which I filled with a defective mainspring.


----------



## kopos

Time Craft Vostok MoD.
Yuri Gagarin


----------



## kopos

Time Craft


----------



## kopos

Time Craft Vostok MoD.


----------



## kopos

Time Craft Vostok MoD.


----------



## kopos

Time Craft Vostok MoD.


----------



## marctibu

150 brushed case, Neptune dial from Meranom, hour and second hand from vw24 and minute hand from Ali.
Bezel from osd and insert from Namokimods









Enviado desde mi CPH2173 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kopos




----------



## kopos

Time Craft Vostok MoD.


----------



## kopos

Time Craft Vostok MoD.


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Re-worked my DarkBlue 722 with orange painted tension ring, Baikal bezel, different crown and strap. Looks perfect to me now.
"Baikal Blue"


----------



## kopos




----------



## kopos




----------



## Ligavesh

mixmaster63 said:


> I used the ring from the Komandirskie. there was still a little air in between, which I filled with a defective mainspring.


How did you treat the case and bezel?


----------



## Kotsov

kopos said:


> Time Craft Vostok MoD.
> View attachment 16854323



I recognise that reticule


----------



## kopos




----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

After having overcome some obstacles (loose original Vostok SE minute hand, strange timegrapher behaviour) here it is at last - my blue-grey "Voxa" with mixmaster's beautiful full-lume "Top Layer" dial. Sandblasted 020 case and 150 bezel, standard Amphibia hands with Favinov second hand, AliE paratrooper strap.
"Voxa GreyWhite"


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Re-construction again. Put my "Sailboat Amphibia" into a 350 case & bezel. Like it a lot better that way.
"Gulfibia Sailboat"


----------



## kopos

Time Craft


----------



## kopos

Time Craft


----------



## kopos

Time Craft


----------



## kopos

Time Craft


----------



## kopos

Time Craft


----------



## kopos

Time Craft


----------



## kopos

Time Craft


----------



## kopos




----------



## kopos




----------



## capilla1

090 case, vostok24 sandwich dial, vostok24 short paddle hands and merenom 090 braclet.









I was trying to go for NVCH-30 look according to vintagewatchinc


----------



## kopos




----------



## kopos




----------



## kopos




----------



## kopos




----------



## rikala

I might shown this before, my baby Zlatoust



























Vostok 420 case
Stock bezel grinded down and roughed up with sand paper
Vostok 2409A SU movement
Custom made hands (made by russian guy ebay)
Crown cover and crown from a Chinese watch
Chain and chain holder from hobby shop


----------



## kopos

НВЧ
Д.Пер


----------



## kopos




----------



## Victorv

rikala said:


> I might shown this before, my baby Zlatoust
> 
> View attachment 16891318
> 
> View attachment 16891317
> 
> 
> View attachment 16891316
> 
> 
> Vostok 420 case
> Stock bezel grinded down and roughed up with sand paper
> Vostok 2409A SU movement
> Custom made hands (made by russian guy ebay)
> Crown cover and crown from a Chinese watch
> Chain and chain holder from hobby shop


Woow Awsome


----------



## rikala

Victorv said:


> Woow Awsome


Thanks!


----------



## Victorv

rikala said:


> Thanks!


I didnt stop thinking on your mod since i saw it a few days ago. About the dial, did u make it by yourself??

Thank you my friend


----------



## Rista




----------



## Sayan

Some of my favorite sniper mods are black, yellow, and white. 
Black:020 case, Hirsch performance Robby strap, hands from Slava quartz and raffles time, bezel ceramic insert from DWL watches, coin bezel from eBay, dial meranom SE, painted black inside ring, updated lume to BGW9. White:020 case, canvas strap, Murphy bezel, crystal time aluminum bezel insert, Meranom white SE dial and hand with updated vintage lume. Yellow: Soviet 320 octagonal case, meranome yellow SE dial, Favinov hands.


----------



## spireitman

Sayan said:


> Some of my favorite sniper mods are black, yellow, and white.
> Black:020 case, Hirsch performance Robby strap, hands from Slava quartz and raffles time, bezel ceramic insert from DWL watches, coin bezel from eBay, dial meranom SE, painted black inside ring, updated lume to BGW9. White:020 case, canvas strap, Murphy bezel, crystal time aluminum bezel insert, Meranom white SE dial and hand with updated vintage lume. Yellow: Soviet 320 octagonal case, meranome yellow SE dial, Favinov hands.
> 
> View attachment 16908414
> 
> View attachment 16908416
> 
> 
> View attachment 16908417


They look brilliant matey ! Top job. 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## marctibu

Have a great week.









Enviado desde mi CPH2173 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kopos




----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Got this beautiful copper dial from mixmaster63 and it _had_ to find its home in a dark case. And here it is:

"PAMphibia CopperGrey"








Built from original Vostok parts (except dial & strap, of course): 710 case, 710 bezel, Albatros caseback, stainless steel crown and buckle PVD coated (matte dark grey). Komandirskie second hand painted black, dark grey canvas strap from Ali.


----------



## ck2k01

Quite some time ago I had the idea for a quasi-skin diver Amphibia mod.

I FINALLY got back to it late last night. 

The parts for this build had been sitting around for far too long gathering dust, so my memory is a little sketchy as to where I sourced everything. I also went through a few sourcing iterations of dials, hands, and bezel inserts before settling on the below for the install. 

The base was a 120, sourced from wherever. The mod is running the stock 2415 movement. 

Then a Scuba Dude case bask and signed crown from Vostok-Watches24. 

Then a coin-edged bezel, I think from Murphy Manufacturing. 

I disassembled everything and sent the case, bezel, crown, case back, and case back fixing ring off to MotorCity WatchWorks for bead blasting.

I sourced a new OEM crystal in the meantime, presumably from Vostok-Watches24. (I trust I broke the original one during removal—it’s been a long road trying different crystal presses toward minimizing risk of crystal catastrophes, the number-one thing I hate about modding )

Then a y grey/orange SKX bezel insert, I think from Crystaltimes.

Then black #vostok hour and minute hands, I think from Vostok-Watches24.

The orange Vostok minute hand I think I sourced from eBay  

Also a metal movement holder from Vostok-Watches24. 

Finally, the dual-colored lume sandwich dial from vostokmod.com

(Also, pictured on an 18mm #fkmrubberstrap from AliExpress.)

I think that’s it  

I’m quite satisfied with how this one eventually turned out. I’ve always enjoyed dual-colored lume; but triple-colored is next level   





































P.S. How it started (bought the base slightly modded):










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cronos fugit

Hi, today military style with double crown for bezel lock;


----------



## kopos




----------



## kopos

Time Kraft


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Just switched cases - and got two "new" Vostoks with just a few steps:


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Another change is gonna come... Replaced the original orange Seamaster bezel by an OSC Scandi one. Kept the Seamaster as a constant change option. Will work for some of my other Vostoks as well: 1 watch > a coupe of bezels (and straps, of course). Saves money, space and still brings lots of different styles to play with.


----------



## Rista




----------



## jimzilla

Recent mod.


----------



## cronos fugit

Hi. Today Pamphibia


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Cool! How does the dial side look like?


----------



## cronos fugit

secret until tomorrow 


Irreversible Mechanism said:


> Cool! How does the dial side look like?


----------



## cronos fugit

hi, we have it . Type i











Irreversible Mechanism said:


> Cool! How does the dial side look like?


----------



## Chronopolis

cronos fugit said:


> hi, we have it . Type i


Nice! Where can I find this case? Can it take an NH movement?


----------



## Utva_56

cronos fugit said:


> hi, we have it . Type i


Hi Cronos ,
how you make right combo steam+ crown to match 2415 movement?.


----------



## kopos




----------



## cronos fugit

hi, thanks. it is an original vostok movement, everything is mod by me.



Chronopolis said:


> Nice! Where can I find this case? Can it take an NH movement?


----------



## cronos fugit

A little bit of hand made 






Utva_56 said:


> Hi Cronos ,
> how you make right combo steam+ crown to match 2415 movement?.


----------



## kopos




----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Reworked another mod. Changed the bezel on my "Amphibocetus Malawi" to look more like this: Corazon del Mar Melanocetus Malawi


----------



## kopos




----------



## Roningrad

cronos fugit said:


> hi, we have it . Type i


Love it. A full bronzo of this would be awesome.

What's its case diameter, L2L and thickness?


----------



## cronos fugit

Hi, thanks... 44mm/24 mm/ and l2l I don´t remember (I have to watch it)....



Roningrad said:


> Love it. A full bronzo of this would be awesome.
> 
> What's its case diameter, L2L and thickness?


----------



## cronos fugit

today


----------



## kopos




----------



## Mik74

Mod Vostok 110


----------



## Mik74




----------



## Mik74




----------



## justarussian

Amfibia Rio, my "brazilian-flag-shape" watch


----------



## Mik74

Mod Vostok 110


----------



## jimzilla

Some very nice watches Mik74 Welcome to the F-10 comrade, James.


----------



## Mik74

Buyalov A67


----------



## Mik74

jimzilla said:


> Some very nice watches Mik74 Welcome to the F-10 comrade, James.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16994958
> View attachment 16994960
> View attachment 16994964


спасибо!)🤝


----------



## OCSleeper

Swapped the dial on my build to a sandwich dial. I’d say it’s an improvement. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mik74




----------



## harshsoni

Case from Vostokmods
Dial from Vostokmod
Bezel from Long Island
Bezel Insert from Ebay
Strap from Zuludiver


----------



## stekuwi

harshsoni said:


> Case from Vostokmods
> Dial from Vostokmod
> Bezel from Long Island
> Bezel Insert from Ebay
> Strap from Zuludiver
> 
> View attachment 16998307
> View attachment 16998308


----------



## stekuwi

Wow, one of the finest Vostok-mods, that I ever have seen. What is the name of the ebay-member delievering the bezel-insert? (Link, if possible?)


----------



## harshsoni

stekuwi said:


> Wow, one of the finest Vostok-mods, that I ever have seen. What is the name of the ebay-member delievering the bezel-insert? (Link, if possible?)


Thank you Stekuwi! Below is the link-https://www.ebay.com/itm/144600937785


----------



## stekuwi

Thank you, harshsoni. But I fear, that your wonderful modded vostok exists soon a second time.


----------



## MattBrace

Irreversible Mechanism said:


> Got this beautiful copper dial from mixmaster63 and it _had_ to find its home in a dark case. And here it is:
> 
> "PAMphibia CopperGrey"
> View attachment 16933274
> 
> Built from original Vostok parts (except dial & strap, of course): 710 case, 710 bezel, Albatros caseback, stainless steel crown and buckle PVD coated (matte dark grey). Komandirskie second hand painted black, dark grey canvas strap from Ali.


Could I ask where the PVD coating was done, I have some vintage parts I would like recoated. Getting it done in the UK difficult. 

Cheers...


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

MattBrace said:


> Could I ask where the PVD coating was done, I have some vintage parts I would like recoated. Getting it done in the UK difficult.


It was done in very good quality by Techno-Coat in Germany. I had a couple of parts coated in black and some in dark grey in recent years but unfortunately a year ago, they stopped offering this service to non-company people like me. But maybe it is possible again. I had talked to a very nice and helpful guy named Marcus Steudtner back then. You can find him here: Techno Coat


----------



## MattBrace

Irreversible Mechanism said:


> It was done in very good quality by Techno-Coat in Germany. I had a couple of parts coated in black and some in dark grey in recent years but unfortunately a year ago, they stopped offering this service to non-company people like me. But maybe it is possible again. I had talked to a very nice and helpful guy named Marcus Steudtner back then. You can find him here: Techno Coat


Much appreciated, I will give them a try.

Cheers...


----------



## kopos

Time Kraft


----------



## Ligavesh

Mik74 said:


> Buyalov A67
> View attachment 16994957
> View attachment 16994963
> View attachment 16994961


Nice - I've been thnking about getting one of these, just can't decide on the color. Also I have to sell off some watches first.


----------



## Mik74

Mod Vostok Sniper Pilot


----------



## Mik74

Ligavesh said:


> Nice - I've been thnking about getting one of these, just can't decide on the color. Also I have to sell off some watches first.


Buyalov has two colors left. Green is very beautiful)


----------



## kopos

Four years ago )))
Vostok Flieger mod.


----------



## Rista




----------



## kopos




----------



## EPK

Latest iteration


----------



## max888




----------



## Mik74

Vostok mod Neptun 090


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Mik74 said:


> Vostok mod Neptun 090
> View attachment 17052908
> View attachment 17052910
> View attachment 17052911
> View attachment 17052912


Absolutely perfect to take the beautiful Neptun interior out of the superfluous (IMHO) Neptun case and put it into a 090. Matches great with the clean bezel, too!👍


----------



## kopos




----------



## kopos




----------



## Mik74

Irreversible Mechanism said:


> Absolutely perfect to take the beautiful Neptun interior out of the superfluous (IMHO) Neptun case and put it into a 090. Matches great with the clean bezel, too!👍


Thank you!)


----------



## Mik74

New in set. Buyalov NVCh-20. Based on the iconic NVH-20


----------



## Mik74

Vostok Pamphybia


----------



## Mik74

New Year's photos to you, even if a little of the same type))


----------



## Mik74

Мой любимый Мод


----------



## Mik74

Roningrad said:


> Lovely April fools day to everyone!
> 
> Here’s my 1st Vostok mod. A big thanks to all of you. You inspired me. I look forward to a more elevated modding level of my Amphibias. But I’m quite happy with my straightforward mod at the moment. I de-fanged and filed down the case sides and edges to tone down the sharpness prior to the bezel swap as well.
> View attachment 16536921
> View attachment 16536922


Покажите пожалуйста, фото циферблата темно-синей Амфибии) Спасибо


----------



## kopos




----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

My "Christmas colour" watch this year: all interior parts taken from a 740016 and put into a brushed 710 case. Slightly modified crown, bezel from Meranom and 2-piece Nato from CNS.
A wonderful and peaceful Christmas time to all of you!


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Put a different (repainted) bezel on my manual winding BlueBrass:


----------



## CasualAsCanBe

I have a mod idea and would like some feedback. I want to know whether the 030934’s dial & 2431.01 movement is able to fit the 280 case.


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Yes it fits. Just make sure to use a caseback that is high enough to provide clearance for the rotor.


----------



## marctibu

Have a nice friday









Enviado desde mi CPH2173 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## CasualAsCanBe

Irreversible Mechanism said:


> Yes it fits. Just make sure to use a caseback that is high enough to provide clearance for the rotor.


Komandirskie.com doesn‘t list the 2431 movement as being compatible and lists the 280988 as having a 2424, but Vostokinc.com lists the watch as having the 2431 movement. Trusting the latter, wouldn’t the caseback already provide room for the rotor?


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

CasualAsCanBe said:


> Komandirskie.com doesn‘t list the 2431 movement as being compatible and lists the 280988 as having a 2424, but Vostokinc.com lists the watch as having the 2431 movement. Trusting the latter, wouldn’t the caseback already provide room for the rotor?


Don't worry. If the original 280 caseback is too flat, then use a standard Amphibia caseback. It will provide enough clearance and has the same diameter so it will fit the 280 case.


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

Beautiful mod, marctibu! 👍 
I used this fantastic green PAM dial for another brass mod. Grinded down an old brass standard bezel and put it on a dechromed 201 case. Golden Komandirskie hands and selfmade leather strap with bronze buckle.

PAMphibia GreenBrass Automatic


----------



## marctibu

Irreversible Mechanism said:


> Beautiful mod, marctibu!
> I used this fantastic green PAM dial for another brass mod. Grinded down an old brass standard bezel and put it on a dechromed 201 case. Golden Komandirskie hands and selfmade leather strap with bronze buckle.
> 
> PAMphibia GreenBrass Automatic
> View attachment 17125156


Really nice mate, happy new year

Enviado desde mi CPH2173 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cronos fugit

Hi. Today Sharkamphibia


----------



## robertkostner

Hi all, is it possible to fade Vostok bezels? I have this bezel; Vostok Amphibia Black Bezel

Tried a couple of things, i have in my household, but no bleach. Would like to know, if bleach work, before i buy some.


----------



## marctibu

Have a nice Tuesday.









Enviado desde mi CPH2173 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Irreversible Mechanism

robertkostner said:


> Hi all, is it possible to fade Vostok bezels? I have this bezel; Vostok Amphibia Black Bezel
> 
> Tried a couple of things, i have in my household, but no bleach. Would like to know, if bleach work, before i buy some.
> 
> View attachment 17141808


Have you tried pipe cleaner? It’s extremely aggressive and should be able to bleach anodized aluminum.


----------



## jimzilla




----------

